# 5 Monate Rom, mein subjektives Fazit



## Sin (28. März 2009)

So, bevor ich hier anfange zu schreiben: Das ganze hier schreibe ich rein subjektiv und möchte niemanden davon abhalten das Spiel zu spielen, damit anzufangen. Meine Behauptungen die ich aufstelle basieren auf selbst erlebtes, dass muss also nicht heißten, dass euch das selbe widerfährt.

So nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich selbst habe mit RoM schon in der Closed Beta angefangen. Damals waren nur einige wenige Gebiete freigeschaltet und der Fokus lag vor allem auf die Startgebiete. Während der Zeit konnte man vor allem eins tun: Herausfinden welche Klassen kombination einem am besten gefiel.
Ich spielte nahezu alle Kombinationen hoch und runter. Teils, was an der limitation lag, nur bis lvl 15/15, löschte mangels Plätze einige Chars und fing wieder von vorne an.

In der Zeit war das Forum von RoM gut besucht. Es wurden viele Verbesserungsvorschläge seitens der Community genannt, sowie umfassende Bug reports gepostet. 
Kurz vor Ende der CB wurde die Community unruhig. Viele Bugs die gepostet wurden, schienen noch nicht beseitigt zu sein, und erst wenige Tage vor beginn der OB wurden die letzten Gebiete freigeschaltet. 
Silberfuchs der Community Manager sprach die ganze Zeit immer von einem finalen großen Update welches vor Beginn der OB noch auf die Server aufgespielt werden sollte. Leider wartete die Community vergebens.

Dann war es soweit, RoM ging in die OB Phase, und jeder fing dank charwipe bei 0 an.
Fix logte ich mich ein und fand ich in der Charakter Erstellung wieder. Vieles von dem was ist, kann man der asiatischen Abstammung zuordnen, gerade die Gesichter wirken recht asiatisch. 
Es gibt viele schieberegler für alles mögliche, und leider auch mal wieder einen für die Oberweite der weiblichen Chars.
Würde es eine Richtige Kollisionsabfrage in diesem Spiel geben, könnte man dank der Schieberegler einen weiblichen Char erstellen, dem sich Mobs dank einer 30cm nach vorne herausragenden Brust, nicht nähern können.
Nebenbei wär das als Tank natürlich praktisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel was man einstellen kann, ergibt keinen Sinn. So kann man Fußgröße, Oberschenkelumfang, etc einstellen. Auch abnormale Größenunterschiede sind durchaus möglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die ersten Level*

Nun, nachdem ich eine für mich annehmbare Kombination gefunden hatte, hieß es auch schon:
Herzlich Willkommen Sayeka lvl 1 Krieger.
Für mich war der Krieger bisher in der CB die stilvollste Klasse. Ich wollte einen Nahkämpfer haben, der im Falle des Falles einem Heiler/DD den Mob wegnimmt wenn der Tank z.B. tot ist oder die Aggro verloren hat.
Das erste was ich machte, war sofort in die nächst größere Stadt zu gehen um mein Haus zu beantragen. Hausnummer 00000007 Eine sehr schöne Zahl, passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Routiniert wie ich war, dank der CB, gingen die ersten Level wie von selbst. Während lvl 1-6 noch mit 1 Hand und Schild absolviert wurden, bekam ich auf lvl 7 meine erste 2 Handwaffe, ein schickes Schwert, was mir das lvln erleichtern sollte.
Doch die Ernüchterung kam sofort: Slash war, wie seit der CB immernoch nur auf 2 Hand Axt ausgelegt, weswegen eine sinnvolle Skillkombination mit einem Schwert nicht möglich war. (Zur Info: Slash soll einen Blutungseffekt auslösen, welcher bei einem anderen Skill dafür sorgt, dass man mehr Schaden macht(
Auf lvl 10 wählte ich dann meine Sekundäre Klasse: Der Ritter sollte es sein, denn immerhin wollte man ja mehr aushalten um als Offtank zu fungieren.

*Der Weg auf lvl 50*

Das natürliche Genetisch bedingte Sammelfieber wurde wieder gepackt. Runen, Gegenstände, alles wurde eingesteckt. Doch schon früh wieder die Ernüchterung: Platzmangel im Rucksack und auf der Bank. Gerade wenn man mal mehrere Quests gleichzeitig angenommen hat, quillte das Inventar über. Der von der Community gewünschte Rucksack für Questitems fand leider auch keinen Weg ins Spiel.

Während die ersten Zonen noch sichtlich spass machten, fing es ab Ystra Hochland recht öde zu werden. Viele die vielleicht in dem Gebiet momentan sind, werden sicherlich festgestellt haben, das es RoM an Artenvielfalt mangelt. 
Nehmen wir mal eine typische Situation: man kommt in die Ystra Highlands auf ca Stufe 30 und hält sich dort bis Stufe 40 auf. In diesem Gebiet gibt es schätzungsweise ca 15 verschiedene mobarten inklusive unterarten (andere Farbe, anderes lvl, etc). Während dieser 10 Level macht man nichts anderes als diese 15 Arten zu verhauen, in allen möglichen Variationen. Man brauch man Item X, dann soll man eine bestimmte Menge töten, oder Item y mal wieder looten, etc. Das ganze nervt tierisch auf dauer. Wer bis dahin brav jede Quest gemacht hat, kam frühestens auf lvl 38/39 in sein erstes Questloch. Es war einfach nicht möglich neue quests zu bekommen. Ystra Hochland war leer gefarmt und im Dustbloom Canyon bekam man einfach noch keine. Also blieb nurnoch 1: Tägliche Quests. Da man nur 10 davon machen konnte am Tag, blieben wiederum 2 Möglichkeiten: 1.: Einloggen, Tagesquests machen, ausloggen, 24 Stunden warten, einloggen, Tagesquest machen, ausloggen, etc... oder 2.: Gegen Bares im Itemshop einen Resett der Tagesquests kaufen, der es einem ermöglichte wieder 10 Tagesquests zu machen.
Nun, ich endschied mich für die Resettvariante. Das Spiel machte mir (damals) noch spass und ich sah es als meine heroische Pflicht Frogster zu Unterstützen und gegen Bares Diamanten zu kaufen.
Nachdem ich nun endlich 40 wurde, ging ich ins letzte Gebiet: Dustbloom Canyon. Doch auch dort kam schnell die Ernüchterung: Kakteen, Skorpione, Salamander, Ameisen und die Klassischen Humanoiden... Artenvielfalt fehlanzeige. Und wenn man bedenkt dass man ab lvl 50 dort "heimisch" ist, kommt schon früh geistige Langeweile auf.
Und so quälte ich mich mit diversen Quests wie: Töte Kakteen, loote Item X aus Kakteen und töte nochmehr Kakteen auf lvl 48... 
Wieso nur lvl 48 fragt ihr euch? Erklärt sich recht einfach, auf 48 1/2 hören die Quests auf. Es gibt einfach keine mehr die man machen kann, abgesehen von 2 Raidquests für Stufe 50. Nachdem ich mich also wieder gegen Bares auf lvl 50 gepusht hatte, kam die Frage: Was nun?

*Der Arkane Umwandler und die Phiriusmarken:*
Natürlich hieß es nun seinen Char Auszurüsten. Zuerst musste man sich in die Materie des Arkanen Umwandlers einarbeiten, was auf den ersten Blick eigentlich gar nicht so einfach ist.

Hier ein Kurzüberblick: Man muss beim NPC Attributsfusionssteine kaufen. Diese haben 2 Festgelegte Attribute und 1 Zufälliges, was erst beim Kauf auf den Stein draufkommt. Da die vorhanden Attribute schwach sind und auf eine Rüstung maximal 6 Attribute draufpassen, muss man versuchen 3 Attributssteine mit den selben Werten zu bekommen.
Da es aber jede Menge Attribute gibt (neben + Stärke etc. auch andere noch nutzlosere Stats wie + Wiederstände aus allen 6 Kategorien und +mp, +leben etc) muss man schon eine sehr große Menge an Steinen kaufen (Ihr erinnert euch an den Platzmangel?). Da die Steine natürlich nicht Kostenlos sind, brauch man schon eine Menge an Gold um sich das leisten zu können.
Nachdem man nun also 3 Steine mit gleichen werten hat, gilt es diesen mit möglichst vielen Gelben Attributen aufzurüsten.
Gelbe Attribute übernimmt man von Gegenständen welche bereits welche besitzen und meist für viel Gold im AH verkauft werden.
Man kann maximal 5 grüne Attribute und 6 gelbe Attribute auf einem Ausrüstungsgegenstand haben.
Hier ein Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Info: Jedesmal wenn man den Arkanen Umwandler benutzt verbraucht er 1 Energie, welche man entweder gegen Phirius münzen kaufen kann oder, wie sollte es auch anders sein, gegen Bares im Itemshop.

Nachdem man also seine Attribute die man haben wollte auf den Ausrüstungsgegenstand gebracht hat, gilt es nun diesen auchnoch aufzuwerten (Ihr seht dieses an dem + 2 auf dem Foto)
Dort gibt es 2 möglichkeiten: 
1. Ihr kauft Steine beim Händler oder
2. Steine gegen Bares im Itemshop.

Nein sorry, ich korrigiere, wer seine Items aufwerten will, hat nur 1 möglichkeit: die Steine aus dem Itemshop. Denn wer die Steine vom NPC benutzt erzielt in etwa folgendes:
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen 
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen 
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen 
Fehlgeschlagen
+1 Aufwertung
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen 
Fehlgeschlagen
Item Aufwertung Fehlgeschlagen - 1
Fehlgeschlagen
Fehlgeschlagen 
Fehlgeschlagen

Wer die Teile aus dem Itemshop kauft, hat zumindest eine realistische Chance mit 10 Steine auf ca +5 zu kommen, wobei das auch dort Glückssache ist. 
Viele behaupten, dass man das ganze aufwerten nicht brauch, doch wer in der Welt von Rom überleben will, sei es PVP oder PVE, brauch diese aufgewertete Rüstungen/Waffen um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben.

*Der Itemshop:*

So, jetzt hab ich so oft den Itemshop erwähnt, jetzt geh ich mal näher auf diesen ein.
Der Itemshop ist in etwa das, was bei P2P Mmorpgs die 13€ im Monat sind. Hier gibt es alles was das Herz begehrt. Von Mounts über Haustiere bis hin zu Möbel fürs traute Heim und jede Menge Sachen zum Aufwerten von Items.
Fakt ist jedoch leider folgendes: Diamanten die Ihr kauft stehen nur dem Server zur verfügung den Ihr auswählt und Items die ihr gegen Diamanten kauft stehen nur dem Charakter zur verfügung der sie auch kauft.
Das günstigste Preis/Leistungs verhältnis sind Momentan 2000 Diamanten gegen 74,99€. Dies würde bedeuten, dass ein Diamant ca 0,0375€ kostet, bzw ihr für einen € knapp 27 Diamanten bekommt. 
Klingt im ersten Augenblick nicht viel, jedoch müsst irh folgendes beachten:
Ein normales permantes Mount kostet 199 -299 Diamanten und gilt nur für einen Char, da er BoP ist. Wenn ihr also mal vorhabt zu twinken, könnt ihr den nicht übertragen.
Frogster hat immer gesagt, sie wollen einen Itemshop, der keinen spielerischen Vorteil bietet. Dem ist leider nicht mehr so. Mitlerweile gibt es so viele Sachen im Itemshop die einen Vorteil geben. Von Attributslosen Fusionssteinen bis hin zu XP Tränken (die leider schon an der Tagesordnung in F2P spielen sind) und Möbel die einen XP Bonus geben wenn man sich im Haus aufhält. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Frogster es dann gleich so machen, dass man sich Items wie Waffen etc direkt kaufen kann.
Sicherlich gibt es die Option einige Gegenstände gegen Phirius münzen zu kaufen, aber nehmen wir mal den Stein zum Waffenaufwerten. Er kostet 1770 Münzen. Pro Tag kann man maximal 10 Quests a 10 Münzen machen, macht also 100 Münzen pro Tag bzw man muss 17 Tage lang immer wieder die selben Quests machen um seine Waffe aufzuwerten.

Viele werden jetzt sicher sagen: Ach, was sind schon 5€ die ich im Itemshop lasse. 
Es geht um die Gesamtsumme, denn es können da schonmal gut und gerne 30-50€ flöten gehen ohne dass man es merkt (wobei es scheinbar auch vielen egal ist).

Nehmen wir mal an, jemand möchte RoM in dem Ausmaße ausnutzen wie ein P2P Mmmorpg, quasi also mit allen Taschen, Bank, Haus, etc.:

1 Tasche für 30 Tage mieten kosten 22 Diamanten. 
1 Bankfach mieten kostet ebenfalls 22 Diamanten.
Das würde bei 8 plätzen 176 Diamanten betragen.

Ein Haus mit einer "Grundfläche von 100/100 (das maximal mögliche) würde 270 Energie pro Tag kosten 1000 Energie kosten 15 diamanten. Wären also zusätzlich 121,5 diamanten im Monat. Das wäre summa summarum 297,5 Diamanten bzw
knapp 11€, also auch nicht wirklich billiger als bei einem P2P, nur mit dem Unterschied: man muss sie nicht bezahlen um zu Spielen, hinzu kommen aber noch folgende Faktoren:
200 Diamanten für ein Standard Mount und schätzungsweise nochmal ca 200-300 Diamanten für Charakteraufrüstungsitems. Dies würde das ganze mehr als verdoppeln (knapp 600 diamanten = 22,50€)
Und das ganze gilt nur für einen einzigen Charakter, wenn man vom absolut höchsten annehmbaren Fall ausgeht, man besitzt also 8 Charaktere welche man ausrüsten will und alle Taschen/Bankfächer haben möchte, währen das 180€ im Monat.
bei einem P2P Spiel wären es immernoch 13€ im Monat.

Aber das nur nebenbei am Rande, da es kein muss ist, sondern ein kann.

*Das Crafting*
Es soll ja Menschen geben, die eine stark masochistisch geprägte Ader haben. ich gehör leider nicht zu diesen Menschen.
Wer sich auch nur mal länger mit dem Thema Crafting beschäftigt hat weis was ich meine. 
RoM wirbt damit, das man alle Berufe lernen kann und sich nicht auf einen beschränken muss. Aber alle Berufe auf zu skillen würde geschätzte 23 hoch n Jahre brauchen. Zumal man nur einen einzigen Beruf Meistern kann, was aber viele nicht wissen. 

*Die Grafik*
Viele sagen, dass RoM wie WoW aussieht, das kann ich aber leider für mich selbst nicht bestätigen. Mich persönlich reizt dieser Asia flair, weswegen ich überhaupt erst mit dem Spiel angefangen habe, aber der größte störende Faktor ist: 
Schatten und Licht.
Es fehlen einfach viel zu viele Lichteffekte und Schatten um dem Spiel dauerhaft eine angenehme Atmosphäre zu geben.
Zu meinem Rechner: Im Innenleben steckt ein E8400 und eine Ati 4870 und alle Details auf Maximum. Die Auflösung ist 1680x1050.

Die Schatten an sich, wenn mal welche dargestellt werden (bisher nur NPCs und Spieler) sind einfach viel zu pixelig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es fehlen im Allgemeinen viel zu viele Schatten und Lichteffekte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde da könnte man seitens des Entwicklers noch einiges rausholen.

*Mein Krieger:*
Ich Spiele den Krieger nun wie gesagt schon seit Release, und habe viele Höhen und Tiefen miterlebt. Leider waren es mehr Tiefen als Höhen. Es fing an bei schlecht übersetzten Skills, Fehlende Wut, fehlerhafte Schadensberechnung, etc. 
Mitlerweile warte ich nurnoch auf einen Patch mit den notes: Im Zuge der Verbesserung der einzelnen Klassen, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen den Krieger aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.
Gerade die nicht Krieger/Schurken welche mit 2 Einhandwaffen durch die Gegend laufen können, sondern auf 2 Hand gespecct haben, sind momentan die Leidtragenden. Sie machen wenig Schaden (Weniger als der Ritter in seiner Tankfunktion) haben Wut und Aggroprobleme und lassen sich momentan keiner Rolle zuordnen.

Ich finde das ganze System generell mangelt vorne und hinten. So macht die variation in der Rüstung keinen nennenswerten unterschied. Bosse machen so einen abnormalen Schaden, dass Stoffies Instant Umfallen, Schurken nach 2 Schlägen, Krieger nach zweieinhalb und Ritter mit Schild nach 5 Schlägen, wenn sie nicht geheilt werden. Und das obwohl die Verteidigungsdifferenz zwischen Krieger und Ritter nur Marginal ist.

Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann ein Patch rauskommt, der den Ritter ins richtige Licht rückt, und ihm eine richtige Rolle innerhalb der Gruppe Raid zuordnet.

*Der Support:*
Ich habe leider bereits sehr oft Erfahrung mit dem Support gehabt, und alle Ereignisse die mich dazu brachten mich an den Support zu wenden, sind keine Positiven Erlebnisse gewesen. 
Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Ich hatte damals bei der Charaktererstellung meinem Char braune Haare gegeben und kam auf lvl 35 auf die Idee doch die Haarfarbe zu ändern. Gesagt getan. Stylingshop geöffnet, Haarfarbe ausgewählt die mir zusagt. Kostenpunkt 10 Diamanten... denkste. Das System frage mich: Wollen Sie wirklich 10 Diamanten bezahlen... nochmal nachgeguckt, alles stimmt, haarfarbe blond, 10 Dias, Japp will ich... bitte geben Sie Ihr sekundäres Passwort ein...xxx.... Ihnen wurden erfolgreich 220 Diamanten abgezogen...WTF?"!!! 
Der Stylingshop hat nicht nur die Haarfarbe verändert, nein, zudem auch noch ein grottenhäßliches Gesicht verpasst was ich gar nicht haben wollte.

An den Support gewendet: Wir schauen uns das an...
1 Woche verging
2 Wochen vergingen...
Nachgefragt: Prüfen das noch
3 Wochen vergingen
Mitlerweile war ich Stufe 50..
4 Wochen vergingen
Dann fing ich an etwas sauer zu werden und fing an im 24 Stundentakt die Nerven des Supports zu malträtieren.
Doch immernoch keine Reaktion, ganz im Gegenteil, meine Tickets wurden teilweise kommentarlos gelöscht.
Nach mehr als 6 Wochen dann, als ich anfing im Forum Terror zu machen, erhielt ich plötzlich mir nichts dir nichts einen Gutschein über 220 Diamanten... echt dufte Support.

Und das ist nur eins von wenigen Beispielen.

*Die Community pre Release*

Ja, man merkte dem Spiel an wann die Schule aus bzw Feierabend war. Jeden Tag erfreute man sich an schönen Chatnachrichten wie gefühlte jede 2. Sekunde: was ist die beste Kombination für Klasse XY, Geh sterben Kacknoob, deine Mutter ist so dick witze, etc.

Viele von den Gilden und Leuten, die seit der CB dabei waren gibt es mitlerweile nicht mehr. Nahezu jeder in meiner Fliste und aus der Gilde hat den Spiel bereits den Rücken zugekehrt. Viele vorschläge die es seit der CB gab und immer wieder neu Diskutiert wurden, wurden seitens des Publishers/Programmers ignoriert und es herrschte ein zunehmend rauer Ton im Forum. 
Beiträge wurden kommentarlos gelöscht und Diskussionen gezielt im Keim erstickt. 
Bei einigen Forenusern hatte Silberfuchs einen so extrem schlechten Ruf, dass es mich nicht gewundert hätte, wenn Threads aufgetaucht wären contra CM. 
Kritik wurde nicht ernst genommen, und viele Umfragen ergaben, dass rund 50% der Spieler mit der damaligen Informations und Patchpolitik alles andere als einverstanden waren. 

So passierte es z.B. das RoM auf biegen und brechen vor Weihnachten in die OB gebracht wurde inklusive Itemshop, sich aber gefühlte 70% des Supports inklusive Community Manager Silberfuchs in den Winterurlaub verabschiedeten. Vieles funktionierte nicht, es gab Bugs ohne ende und Klassenskills funktionierten nicht, bzw nur teilweise. und statt sich dieser anzunehmen beinhalteten die ersten Patches nahezu ausschließlich Upgrades für den Itemshop.
Die User fühlten sich verarscht, und von ehemals 5 Channels und Auslastung Voll schwand der Serverdurchschnitt auf 2 Channels und niedrig. Von 300.000 Spielern keine Spur mehr, schien es mit der "Ära" RoM schnell zu ende zu gehen.


----------



## Tony B. (28. März 2009)

Who da haste dir aber Mühe gemacht, lässt sich gut lesen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs selber nicht lange gespielt war i-wie nix für mich hat mir nach 12 lvln keinen spass mehr gemacht.
Schade eigentlich habe eigentlich auf ROM alle meine Hoffnungen gesetzt aber naja ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
TB


----------



## Kordanor (28. März 2009)

Heyho,

ich habe selbst ROM nie gespielt, danke dir aber für deinen schön geschriebenen und ausführlichen Eindruck.

Grüße,

Kordy


----------



## Nuffing (28. März 2009)

Habs selber auch nur bis 10 gespielt dann hat mir das schon keinen spaß mehr gemacht, esi st zwar für ein free2play game ganz schön aber für mich nicht genug, es fühlt sich irgendwie auch nicht so ganz fertig an, schwer zu erkären es fühlt sich beim spielen einfach leicht unangenehm an ungefähr so wie die anfangszeit bei warhammer online da hat ich das selbe gefühl, genau sow ie bei Tabularasa, Bei WoW hab ich das gefühl nicht, villeicht bin ich auch einfach zu arg an wow gewöhnt.

Ich spiel zwar auch kein wow mehr, aber wenn ich jetzt die wahl hätte zwischen RoM und nichts zahlen oder wow und 13euro im monat zu zahlen dann doch lieber wow, für sein geld kriegt man dann wenigens schon etwas.


----------



## Pymonte (28. März 2009)

hab mir RoM auch mal angeschaut, nachdem schon der Downloader eine einzige Enttäuschung war (ich hab an den 4GB ca 24h gezogen... das mit einer T1 Standleitung. Selbst als ich WAR/WoW neu installiert und gepached hab, ging das Patchen und Downloaden schneller bei teilweise größeren Datenmengen).

Aber ok, ist eben F2P, dacht ich mir, das Spiel kann dennoch gut sein. Vom dualen Klassen System hab ich mir was wie aus Baldurs Gate oder NwN gewünscht, aber nix. Sehr magere Umsetzung. Texturen sind verwaschen, Sounds fehlen häufig, Musik wird nur bei Zonen oder Tageszeitwechsel eingespielt.  Wiedrrum ruckelt das Spiel wenn man aufs Mount steigt, da die Engine die überbordeten Partikeleffekte nicht korrekt umsetzt. Bei lvl 14 war bei mir schluss. Ich hab mich auf ein kostengünstigere Alternative zu WAR/WoW gefreut. Aber das war zu enttäuschend. Im Chat nur Goldseller Spam oder andere Flames, kaum sinnvoller Text. Sachen wie Gildenburgen/Spielerhousing haben mich auch gereizt, aber Pustekuchen. Nach wenigen Minuten des "tollen Neuen" ist da nichts mehr, die schlechten Objekte und Texturen tun dem Auge heutzutage einfach nur weh. Was in Old-DAoC noch ging ist heutzutage eigentlich nur noch Tabu.

Schade, aber das Spiel wurde mal wieder mehr gehypet als es wirklich Wert ist

Ist allerdings nur meine Meinung.


----------



## StarFox (28. März 2009)

wirklich sehr guter beitrag. nicht auf biegen und brechen versucht RoM schlecht zu machen, sondern relativ sachlich argumentiert. kann deine erfahrungen nachvollziehen und hab RoM auch schon aufgegeben.
wäre es kein contrabeitrag gegen das spiel, würde ich glatt auf nen sticky pledieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (28. März 2009)

Ich dachte auch ich kann es länger spielen aber jetzt mit dem Bericht ist mir gleich die Lust vergangen. WoW kann ich 9 Stunden lang spielen ohne auch nur irgendwas bei den Augen zu spüren. Bei RoM hab ich nach 3 stunden spielen schon Augenkrebs.^^


----------



## Alwina (28. März 2009)

Schön geschrieben ohne irgendwelche  Flames echt top.

Ein paar persönliche Anmerkungen dazu :

*Community*
Ich glaube das ist mittlerweilen vielen Spielen so , die Leute sind einfach zu faul sich selber mal in Foren zu lesen oder nachzudenken .
Zum anderen nur eins "Brachlandchat"

*Support*
Kann ich nichts zu sagen 

*Grafik*
Gebe ich dir Recht könnte besser sein , allerdings denke ich das man in einem F2P Abstriche machen kann/sollte.

*Itemshop*

"Frogster hat immer gesagt, sie wollen einen Itemshop, der keinen spielerischen Vorteil bietet. Dem ist leider nicht mehr so. Mitlerweile gibt es so viele Sachen im Itemshop die einen Vorteil geben. Von Attributslosen Fusionssteinen bis hin zu XP Tränken (die leider schon an der Tagesordnung in F2P spielen sind) und Möbel die einen XP Bonus geben wenn man sich im Haus aufhält"

Hat er gesagt spielerisch oder spielentscheidener Vorteil ? Für mich ist das ein kleiner Unterschied .
Und ich denke die Möbel und die Tränke sind kein spielentscheidener Vorteil . Man ist zwar schneller auf LVL 50 aber spielentscheidend ist das wohl nicht .

*Crafting*
Auch hier hast du wohl recht mit einer aus meiner Sicht Ausnahme 

"Zumal man nur einen einzigen Beruf Meistern kann, was aber viele nicht wissen. "
Das sind die meisten aber auch selber schuld , das wird im Spiel erklärt , wenn man aber alles wegklickt sag ich mal :"Selber Schuld"

*Charakter Erstellung*

Die Möglichkeit das man abnormale Grössenunterschiede einstellen kann lässt sich wohl nicht ganz vermeiden , dazu gibt es einfach zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten .
Aber vielleicht wäre hier weniger mehr gewesen .
Naja bei einem Asia-Game wundern mich die grossen Brüste ehrlich gesagt nicht , wenn es die nicht gegeben hätte, hätte es mich gewundert
Btw im Vergleich zu manchen japanischen Mangas/Doujins sind die Brüste sogar noch *klein *

@ Karina 
Viele WOW-Spieler suchen ein WOW 2 weil WOW zum Teil ausgelutscht ist . Aber keins der Spiele ist/Kann und wird ein WOW 2 sein und wer ein neues Spiel anfängt und es immer mit WOW vergleicht wird wahrscheinlich nie zufrieden sein


----------



## Landral (28. März 2009)

Auch ich danke dir für dieses ausführliche Posting. Dein audrücklich subjektives Posting hat aufgrund der vielen Fakten die durchaus belegbar sind eine gewisse transparenz. Persönlich bin ich nunmehr davon überzeugt, meine kostbare Freizeit nicht in den Test dieses Spiels zu investieren und danke dir dementsprechend für einen "Gerwinn" an Freizeit den ich für andere Sachen sicher sinnvoller nutzen kann.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Alwina (28. März 2009)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch ich kann es länger spielen aber jetzt mit dem Bericht ist mir gleich die Lust vergangen. WoW kann ich 9 Stunden lang spielen ohne auch nur irgendwas bei den Augen zu spüren. Bei RoM hab ich nach 3 stunden spielen schon Augenkrebs.^^



Das ist zum Teil aber auch Gewohnheit . Man gewöhnt sich an eine Grafik .


----------



## Fließendes Blut (28. März 2009)

at TE: du hast recht bin auhc 50 . bei dem aufwerte ist es mir auhc passiert immer nur fehlgeschalgen , und das mit dem support ist auch wahr. mein gold is futsch gegangen durch die post und wende mich an den support , nach 2 wochen nixx frage nach immer noch nixx , keine antwort , aber dann kan was : 
es kann icht nachfolzogen werden -_- hab mein gold nciht wieder bekommen


----------



## The Future (28. März 2009)

Am anfang fand ich Rom auch erst Klasse aber die community und das spiel haben mir nicht mehr nach lv 12 gefallen,

ein beispiel an das ich mich ser genau erinnere wir hatten einen der war auf unserem server bekannt und hatte eigentlich allen geholfen doch als ich nach dem tollen goldspamm im chat fragte ob es ein addon dagegen gibt meinte er nur blacklist.

Ich meinte ja aber gibt es denn keine Addons darauf hin meinte er nein die gibt es nicht die will auch keiner nutze die blacklist und das alles in einem sehr unfreundlichem ton.

als ich dann ein Addon gegen Goldseller gefunden hatte meinte der jaja ich weiss das es sowas gibt aber das will doch eh keiner und dies wieder in einen sehr unfreundlichem ton.


was mir aber noch auffällt ein paar haben die berufe geskillt und sie meinten das man nur für lv 9 ca. 600 materialien sammeln muss.


----------



## Urengroll (29. März 2009)

Alwina schrieb:


> ......
> @ Karina
> Viele WOW-Spieler suchen ein WOW 2 weil WOW zum Teil ausgelutscht ist . Aber keins der Spiele ist/Kann und wird ein WOW 2 sein und wer ein neues Spiel anfängt und es immer mit WOW vergleicht wird wahrscheinlich nie zufrieden sein




Genau das wird es sein und man wird von anderen Spielen nur enttäuscht sein, weil man mit WoW schon eine recht hohen Standard hat. In WoW ist sehr viel los, also es gibt eine große Community.(ob jetzt gute oder schlechte Com ist erstmal egal)
Es hat eine relativ hübsche Grafik, an die man sich schnell gewöhnt usw.


Netter Beitrag, hat Spaß gemacht, den zu lesen. Nach diesem Bericht habe ich auch gleich mal den Download abgebrochen, weil es nicht das ist, wonach ich suche. Also das Spiel selbst ist schon sehr nahe an WoW angelehnt, wie auch die Entwickler gesagt haben.
Ob ich jetzt 13€/Monat oder eben durch den doch nicht vermeidbaren Itemshop die Kohle "rausschmeiße" ist dann eben nebensächlich.
Fazit, bildet euch eine eigene Meinung zu RoM, spielt es an, man darf halt nicht zu viel erwarten, da es ein "kostenloses" Game ist.


----------



## Egooz (29. März 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Nach diesem Bericht habe ich auch gleich mal den Download abgebrochen
> 
> 
> Fazit, bildet euch eine *eigene Meinung* zu RoM, *spielt es an*, man darf halt nicht zu viel erwarten, da es ein "kostenloses" Game ist.



Hm...ok...lass ich mal so stehen, nicht übel nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gelungener Spielerbericht, angenehm geschrieben und informatiever als viele andere (Flame)Threads hier. Größtenteils sind meine Meinung & Befürchtungen zu dem Spiel bestätigt worden.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (29. März 2009)

Dieser Post ist Gold wert! 
v.a. Buffed.de hat einen rießen Hype um dieses Spiel kreiert. Entweder aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen oder aus blanker Naivität. Dieses möchte ich nicht weiter kommentieren.
Es ist nunmal so, dass ROM NICHT die gewünschte Abwechslung zu WoW bringt. Eher im Gegenteil. ROM fühlt sich in den ersten paar Stunden nicht schlecht an, aber dann wird es immer schlimmer. 
Die Punkte, welche du ansprichst sind absolut korrekt. Es gibt daran nichts aus zu setzen. 
In meinen Augen, und das meine ich hier offen und ehrlich, und ich hoffe, Buffed.de löscht diesen Beitrag auf Grund der Meinungsfreiheit  nicht, hat Buffed.de stark für ROM Werbung gemacht. 
(Gratis DvD im Heft, eigene Rubrik über ROM)

Buffed hat finanziell stark von diesen Spiel profitiert, weshalb sie das Vertrauen, welches ich ihnen durch unabhängige und sachliche Recherchen anderer MMOS gegeben habe, verspielt haben!


----------



## Archonlord (29. März 2009)

hammer !! du hast es geschafft ,die entscheidenden Punkte sachlich darzustellen ,was mir leider größtenteils misslungen ist... 
Genau so war meine Erfahrung - nur dass ich nach dem 2. char lv 15 schon jedwede Lust verloren hatte.Da ich ebenfalls wie viele andere große hoffnungen in dieses Spiel gesetzt habe (hauptsächlich dank buffed) war die Enttäuschung umso größer. Und vor dieser versucht man andere zu bewahren. 

Ps: An alle für die wow ausgelutscht ist... probiert HdRo .. ich weiss nicht wann mir das letzte mal ein Spiel so viel Spaß gemacht hat^^

Ganz dickes lob mfg


----------



## Scissor (29. März 2009)

Klasse Beitrag, sehr informativ und gut geschrieben. Ich spiele selbst WoW und hab mit RoM angefangen (15/15). Habe sogar mal Geld für 500 Dias investiert. Werde das Spiel mal noch weiterspielen, aber die Euphorie des Anfangs ist auch bei mir schon verflogen.

cu Sciss


----------



## Oranto (29. März 2009)

Ein sehr schön geschriebener Beitrag, den ich genauso nachempfinden kann. Auch mir machte RoM anfangs spaß, nur als ich hörte das perma Mounts und sogar extra Taschen ECHTES Geld kosten hab ich mich schon gefragt, ob sich so ein Spiel noch f2p nennen darf. Natürlich darf es, aber wenn so viele wichtige Optionen fehlen und man am besten zu Fuß durch alle Gebiete laufen muss, werden die Spieler sozusagen dazu gezwungen, Gegenstände im CS zu kaufen. 
Ich denke dafür, dass das Spiel (auch bei buffed) so hochgepushed wurde, könnten die Entwickler wirklich noch einiges am Shop und aber auch an der Grafik arbeiten. Dafür ist das Geld, das die Leute im CS investieren doch da.

mfg


----------



## GustlAns (29. März 2009)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Dieser Post ist Gold wert!
> v.a. Buffed.de hat einen rießen Hype um dieses Spiel kreiert. Entweder aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen oder aus blanker Naivität. Dieses möchte ich nicht weiter kommentieren.
> Es ist nunmal so, dass ROM NICHT die gewünschte Abwechslung zu WoW bringt. Eher im Gegenteil. ROM fühlt sich in den ersten paar Stunden nicht schlecht an, aber dann wird es immer schlimmer.
> Die Punkte, welche du ansprichst sind absolut korrekt. Es gibt daran nichts aus zu setzen.
> ...




gebe dir in vielen punkten recht nur mit dem ende nicht
erstens ist es das gute recht von buffed, aus wasauchimmer für gründen über irgendein spiel zu berichten.

nur eines war buffed,blasc nie...unabhängig und oder sachlich anderen spielen gegenüber.

was auch klar ist...buffed entstand durch wow, lebt wegen wow, und MUSS diese wow community auch beliefern.

ich bewundere geradezu wie sehr sie es wagen über andere spiele zu berichten,
denn ein großteil der noch wow spieler akzeptiert neben wow NICHTS und muss dies auch bei jeder kleinsten kleinigkeit unter beweisstellen

und wer sich über andere mmorpg s informieren will geht sowieso auch seiten wie mmorpg.com und co


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. März 2009)

Wirklich schön geschriebener Bericht, ehrlich
Allerdings ist es ja wie du gesagt hast auch ein Erfahrungsbericht deinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, von daher sind mir die Leute die aufmal Downloads abbrechen und erst gar nicht selbst testen hier eher susbekt, da die Erfahrungen des einen nicht die des andren sein müssen. Hier beschleicht mich nur das Gefühl das diese Leute nicht wirklich Intresse hatten an dem Spiel sondern nur dem Hype gefolgt sind.
Grafik geb ich dir recht, aber wenn ich sehe was andre MMOs zum relaise geliefert haben (Punkte statt richtige Schatten,null reflektionen, falsche Ausleuchtung) freu ich mich scho tierisch suf die nächsten Grafikupdates
(PS: der Schatten ist nicht pixelig, ich hab selbe Graka lass aber den Treiber steuern und hab keine Kanten und stufen)

Lässt sich alles Nachvollziehen was du geschrieben hast, allerdings teile ich diese Meinungen nicht mit dir.
Auf Muinin ist die Community nett und zivilisiert, hab da noch nie n Flame oder ne schroffe Antwort bekommen oder gehört. 
Das crafting ist intressant da es aufwendig ist, werden sich nur wenige ernsthaft damit beschäftigen, wer hier keine Probleme mit Asiagrindern hat hat also gerade jetzt in der Startphase des Spiels die Möglichkeit extrem viel Gold zu machen.
Einen großteil der equemlichkeitsitems gibts auch gegen Münzen, und he ob ich hier jetzt jeden Tag meine 10Dailys mach oder in nen andren game jeden Tag die selben Aufgaben mach um Gold/Ruf zu farmen und das Monatelang bleibt sich gesprungen wie gehüpft.
De Waffen/Rüstungsaufwertung ist NICHT zwingend Notwendig, man hat auch so ne CHance ud es ist genauso schaffbar, der Char fühlt sich halt nur ein paar Prozentpunkte weniger Imba an, und wenn man nicht gerade spielt um der King der Kings zu sein ist das sehr wohl verkraftbar

Dies war meine Meinung dazu, finde es dennoch mal toll hier einen objektiven Erfahrungsbericht zu lesen


----------



## Synid (29. März 2009)

> De Waffen/Rüstungsaufwertung ist NICHT zwingend Notwendig, man hat auch so ne Chance ud es ist genauso schaffbar, der Char fühlt sich halt nur ein paar Prozentpunkte weniger Imba an, und wenn man nicht gerade spielt um der King der Kings zu sein ist das sehr wohl verkraftbar



Hierzu hab ich ein nettes Beispiel im RoM forum gefunden.

Original Waffe: Schwarzer Runenstab 

dazu

Verbesserte: Aufgwerteter Runenstab

Für mich sind das doch etwas mehr als "ein paar" Prozent unterschied.


----------



## Mardoo (29. März 2009)

das sind aber ein paar viele prozent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volkano (29. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht kann in allen Punkten nur zu stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg
volkan


----------



## Psychopatrix (29. März 2009)

Du hasts wenigstens ins Spiel geschafft ^^

Ich habe mich angemeldet und bekahm nie eine bestätigungs email.
Komischerweise kann ich mich auch nicht anmelden weder bei ROM ... noch dieser Playtoo unterseite da mein pw nicht stimme.
nächster tag .. ich schreibe dem support (ca 15:50 Uhr)
Email kommt direkt .. Suport von 14:00 - 18:00 nicht verfügbar.  naja pech gehabt.
Am nächsten nachmittag das selbe Problem .. Support wieder am pennen.

on .. nach 3 tagen merke ich das ich evtl n rechtschreibfehler bei dder emai gemacht habe beim anmelden.
der Support verkündet daraufhin voller stolz das der Account vergeben sei Oo ja klar an mich nur mit anderer email XD.
ich schreib dem Support das auch mein pw nicht stimmt... aber hey .. auff der antwort beim support ist ein pw zu meinem account (bei jeder Support email)
der funzt leider weder bei rom noch bei playtoo.

Auf meine anfrage für mein pw werde ich darauf hingewiesen das ich mich bitte beim Playtoo anmelden soll .. obwohl ich ihnen geschrieben habe das ich mich bei beiden nicht anmelden kann.
kahm 3 mal gleiche support antwort ..... mir ist das zu blöde


Fazit: Das Spiel geht mir nun am arsch vorbei ... so ein schlecchter kundenservice ist mir noch nie untergekomen ... da geh ich lieber mal wieder zu WOW.





Fazit


----------



## Landral (29. März 2009)

> von daher sind mir die Leute die aufmal Downloads abbrechen und erst gar nicht selbst testen hier eher susbekt, da die Erfahrungen des einen nicht die des andren sein müssen. Hier beschleicht mich nur das Gefühl das diese Leute nicht wirklich Intresse hatten an dem Spiel sondern nur dem Hype gefolgt sind.



Das sehe ich nicht so! Gerade solch sachlichen und mit Fakten belegten Posting und User-Berichte sind doch das was man im Vorfeld einer möglichen Neuinstalltion sehen möchte. Ich schätze viele finden in einem Posting wie dem des TE unwiederlegbare Falten die sie so ohne weiteres nicht erhalten hätten, welche aber durchaus nötig sein können um zu entscheiden ob sich ein Spiel für den jeweiligen Spieler lohnt. Es gibt schließlich Dinge die man möchte und eben welche die man völlig ausschließt. Wenn sich solche durch ein Posting erkennen lassen, kann man eher eine Entscheidung treffen und schnell ist eine Menge Zeit gesparrt.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Draengor (29. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für diesen interessanten Erfahrungsbericht,

kenne ein paar leute die WoW wegen RoM den Rücken gekehrt haben, und war dann doch versucht es auch mal zu Probieren. Jedoch kenn auch ich das Login-Problem trotz ordentlicher Account Erstellung.

Naja nun wirds deinstalliert! Ich muß zugeben das ich bisher eben auch der Meinung war das man für einen Item Shop ruhig mal 8-10€ ausgeben kann, da bei "Bezahl" MMORPG ja ebenfalls 12-15€/Monat fällig werden. Deine anschauliche und ausführliche Darstellung der offensichtlich doch notwendigen Investitionen zeigt aber das ich mich da wohl eher verrechnet habe.

Also alles in allem ein wirklich gelungener Beitrag der nicht in irgendwelchen Fanboy flames endet, fast ein Novum im Buffed.de Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnicoNoco (29. März 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Du hasts wenigstens ins Spiel geschafft ^^
> 
> Ich habe mich angemeldet und bekahm nie eine bestätigungs email.
> Komischerweise kann ich mich auch nicht anmelden weder bei ROM ... noch dieser Playtoo unterseite da mein pw nicht stimme.
> ...




Auf Deinen Thread gibts sicherlich schon genug antworten!
Falls Du es nicht mitbekommen hast, siehe hier:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=97260

Und wo wir gerade vom Topic abdriften, ich finde Du bist selbst Schuld.
Du hast ja oben schon passend zugegeben:

"on .. nach 3 tagen merke ich das ich evtl n rechtschreibfehler bei dder emai gemacht habe beim anmelden."

Also hör auf jeden RoM-Miesmacher Thread anzuheizen!
Es gibt noch genug Spieler die RoM nicht kennen, und die sich
dann dank Leuten wie Dir ein erstes schlechtes Urteil bilden
könnten...


----------



## Whispered (29. März 2009)

Schönner Bericht, meine 5&#8364; dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Community*
Brachlandchat-Effekt ist in vielen Spielen vor allem F2P, ignorieren, Spieler die nich ein mal fertigbekommen den char geschete Name ausdenken sonder lieber "Sexbombe" oder "Legolose" "darkmeisterkiller" u.s.w genant werden.. sollen sie, sie sind wenigsten soweit sozial das sie ihr gegenüber vorwarnen mit wem man da zu tun hat.
*Support*
Bis jetz war nicht nötig, kann also nix dazu sagen
*Grafik*
Ja, es kann besser sein, aber e sist eine F2P und vergliechen mit andre solche spieler ist es sehr fein
*Itemshop*
hab bis jetz nicht genutz, aber ich war bis jetz auch nicht in "High-lvl" bereich mein hochste char ist 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Crafting*
irgednwie bringen die berufe nicht wirklich was, aber das ist auch nichs neues, selbst bei Primus WoW wird über nutzen von Berufen oft und gern geheult
ich konzentrie mich einfach auf sammeln, zu dem es macht mir auch spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Charakter Erstellung*
bei asiagames sind riesen brüste einfach ein "muss" (warscheinlich weil damen dort ehe kleinbrüstig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und es machte mir erlich gesagt spass monster zu erschaffen, wobei ich in spiel mir ein ausgewogegen char gezogen bin
allerdings meine kriegerin mit feuerroten haar und samtlichen riegeln auf max siet verdammt presentativ aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in einen mach mit RoM spass, aber ich hab auch keine großen erwartungen in spiel gesetz


----------



## Archonlord (30. März 2009)

Whispered schrieb:


> Schönner Bericht, meine 5€ dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der erste bei dem ich mich wirklich frage .. Is deine katze zwischendurch über die Tastatur gelaufen ?? (sry tatstatur in deinem Jargon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich bös gemeint, aber echt hart zu lesen


----------



## Farodien (30. März 2009)

Habe ROM selbst nur 2x bis Level 3 gespielt, da hatte ich schon die Schnauze voll, Grafik für die Hose, Animationen für die Hose, Questsystem für die Hose, Community für die Hose wie man ja auch an einigen längeren Antworten alleine in diesem Threat schon sehen kann.....

Schöner Bericht den du da verfasst hast, hatte es mir garnicht so gut vorgestellt wie du es geschildert hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne....

ROM ist wohl fürn Ars..!


----------



## Mikehoof (30. März 2009)

Ich spiele ROM nebenbei mal für ein paar Stunden am WE zusammen mit meiner Frau und fand es persönlich bisher ganz nett. Es kann ja sein das man für den Raid und Endcontent wirklich Geld ausgeben muß aber was solls, bis dahin kann man doch wirklich ein paar nette Stunden Ingame verbringen.

Meine Frau ist eine echte Gelegenheitsspielerin und bisher begeistert. Nur mal so als Anmerkung zu den ganzen negativen Meinungen. Wir hatten übrigens beide keine Probleme beim Login....


----------



## SNES-Spieler (30. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Thread über ROM.

da hab ich mich nun nach 4 jahren WOW auch mal bei buffed angemeldet um hier was zu schreiben.
Bei uns zu Hause ist das mit den MMORPGs nicht so einfach da meine Frau und ich spielen; d.h. ich muss auch immer 
überzeugungsarbeit bei Ihr leisten.

Anfänglich war ich von ROM (von der Buffed-Magazin-CD) sehr angetan. Patchen 2 Stunden - egal das kennt man von MMOs.
Ich selber versuche immer neben WoW Alternativen zu finden; meine Frau ist eher WOW verbunden . Ich hab schon recht ausgibig 
HDRO, Planetside, EQ2, D&D online, Tabula Rasa und WAR gespielt. DAOC war bei uns die Einstiegsdroge. Ich spiele immer Tank/DD 
meine Frau Heiler - Perfekte Startgruppe wie wir finden. 

ROM war anfags wirklich sehr nett.. man merkt das alles dahingegend gestalltet ist um zu gefallen.

Doch schon nach 2 wochen meinte Frau: Das kann ich nicht mehr spielen.. mir tun die Augen weh (sie hat ne wirklich sehr starke Brille).
Die schwammigen Texturen und der Graue *Anit-alias* rand um die Schrift machte Ihr das weiterspielen nicht möglich. (ATI 4850 auf voll)
Anders als bei echtem Anti-Aliasing wird hier einfach um den Text ein Grauer Rand gelegt mit 50% grau.. ich hab sowas früher auf dem 
Amiga als Billig-Anit-Alias verwedet. Man kann es wirklich sehr schwer lesen auf grösseren Monitoren (haben beide 24" über DVI).
Ich hab dann ein wehnig am programm rumgehackt - man kann belibig Files verändern - hab auch ne andere Schrifft reingebaut - 
aber leider immer mit grauem Rand.

Na ja ich hab dann hald noch ein Paar Tage solo Ihren Char weiter gespielt.

Meine Eindrücke decken sich fast zu 100% mit dem des TE. Ich möchte nur noch eine Sache anmerken.
Die Klassen sind extrem umausgegelichen. Der Priester/Schurke meiner Frau kann auf lvl 20 6-8 lvl 20 mobs GLEICHZEITIG killen.
Ihre Elite Fähigkeit ist leicht OP (ein irrer Instant DOT ohne Manakosten oder cooldown).. mein Krieger/Ritter dagegen ist nicht nur 
viel viel langsamer sondern ist bei 2-3 mobs auf seinem Level schon schwer am schwitzen.

Mein Fazit. Ich habs noch auf der Platte.. spiele es aber zur Zeit einfach nicht mehr..
Nach ca. 2 Wochen wars einfach ausgelutscht. obwohl ich immer einen Helfer im spiel hatte. Es also als Gruppenspiel geniesen konnte.
Ich mag mir nicht Vorstellen wie es für Solo Spieler ist.

Grüsse vom Alten Mann


----------



## Landral (30. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> der erste bei dem ich mich wirklich frage .. Is deine katze zwischendurch über die Tastatur gelaufen ?? (sry tatstatur in deinem Jargon)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist doch Quatsch. So arg ist der text nun auch nicht zu lesen gewesen. Es gibt wesentlich schlimmere Forenbanausen, speziell die "Ohne Punkt und Komma und sämtliche Rechtschreibregeln Missachten" Fraktion. Das minimal einzige was im oben vorliegenden Text fehlt sind ein paar grammatikalische Floskeln, der Aussage des Textes lässt sich jedoch trotzdem gut erkennen. Möglicherweise hat der Poster einen Russland/Deutschen Familienhintergrund .... ein guter Freund von mir schreibt ähnlich. Und daran ist nichts schlimm!!!
Also lass bitte solche Postings wenn sie nicht notwendig sind.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Shariko (30. März 2009)

Ich muß sagen, dass ist wirklich ein schöner Bericht. Aber wie du schon sagtest, basiert es auf deinen Erfahrungen, die du aber schön sachlich dargestellt hast.

Bis jetzt kann ich diese Erfahrung so nicht teilen, da ich bis jetzt in meinen Augen vieles positives in RoM erlebt habe. Das manchmal über Gott und die Welt im Chat sich unterhalten wird, daran hat man sich gewöhnt, aber großartige Kraftausdrücke oder anderweitige negative Äusserungen sind mir noch nicht weiter aufgefallen. An sich kann ich von meiner Meinung aus sagen, dass auf Muinin eine nette Community unterwegs ist.

Über den Itemshop selbst kann ich nix sagen, da ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht habe. Wie das in Zukunft aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Das kommt darauf an, wie versessen man darauf ist, sich gut auszurüsten (auf mich jetzt bezogen^^).

Die Grafik selbst ist Geschmackssache und jedem gefällt etwas anderes. Vielleicht war man selbst da früher etwas versessener, aber das hat sich mit der Zeit relativiert. Letztendlich muß für mich das Gesamtkonzept stimmen.

Was jetzt die Charaktereinstellung angeht, ist das genauso Geschmackssache, wie die Grafik. So gesehen, es ist ja kein Mensch gleich und auf diese Weise kann man sich seinen Char so zusammenstellen, wie einem beliebt. Da gehören große Brüste der weiblichen Protagonistinnen genauso zu wie die Körpergröße.

Letztendlich muß natürlich jeder selber wissen, was er gerne spielen mag. Man darf nur nicht den Fehler machen und es mit anderen Spielen vergleichen, denn das haut nicht hin. Denn kein Spiel gleicht dem anderen, da jedes sein eigenes Konzept folgt.


----------



## Lintflas (30. März 2009)

Also bei mir hat Rom bereits nach 30 Minuten keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Für mich ist es wichtig daß sich mein Avatar in seiner Steuerung gut anfühlt, und das ich von Anfang an ein gutes Spielgefühl habe.
Da die Animationen aber so ziemlich das schlechteste sind was ich jemals gesehen habe, hat das Spiel auch sofort bei mir verkackt. Außerdem sind die Texturen
selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen verwaschen und unliebsam gestaltet. Da ist selbst die WoW-Grafik qualitativ besser. Alle anderen Aspekte des
Spiels habe ich dann gar nicht mehr ausprobiert.
Im Jahre 2009 darf man seinen Kunden nicht mehr mit so einem verkorksten Spiel kommen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ROM eine große Zukunft bevorsteht.
Und die Tatsache daß das Spiel umsonst ist, lockt mich auch nicht unbedingt an. Für ein gutes MMO in das ich viel Zeit investieren soll, bezahle ich gerne 12-15 Euro im Monat. Solche free to play-Preismodelle mit Item-Shop werden sich bei guten MMORPGs meiner Ansicht nach sowieso nicht dauerthaft durchsetzten.


Mein subjektives Fazit:

Ich weiß, das Spiel ist gerade erst released worden, aber bei Lotro, Everquest und WoW war es bereits von Anfang an ein besseres Spielerlebnis.
Lieber monatliche Gebühren bezahlen und dafür ein gutes Spiel spielen, als ein schlechtes Spiel umsonst zu spielen.


----------



## Gnarak (30. März 2009)

Danke an den TE. Habe in der CB eine Zeit lang gespielt und fand es eigentlich ganz gut. Meine Überlegung wieder einzusteigen haben sich dank Dir erledigt. Also THX für mehr Freie Stunden an der Sonne ^^


----------



## Calistro (30. März 2009)

Hatte es mir von der Buffed CD / DVD installiert, Ac. erstellte und eingeloggt, was ich sah war etwas was ich ca. 10 Jahre rückwärts in eine Pixelgrafik-Welt führte. Die Steuerung in keinster Weise gut zum spielen. nun habe ich etliche Megabytes wieder weniger auf der Festplatte.

PS. Moorhuhn ist um Welten besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citronette (30. März 2009)

*Einleitung:
*Meine bisherigen online Spiele waren
HGL (gepusht ohne Ende und trotzdem ein ... Spiel)
PotBS (überhaupt nicht gepusht worden, den meisten völlig unbekannt, super PVP (dadurch das man aber sehr viel verliert bei einer Niederlage sehr großen Spielerschwund), kaum PVP, Story Line nach 6 Stunden fertig, kaum andere neben Quests, nach 2 Monaten langeweile)
AOC (gepusht ohne Ende, nur Beta wenn nicht gar Alpha Status, Nicht eingehaltene Versprechungen, nicht Kritikfähig (CM usw.), keine Mitsprache der Community)
WAR (nach der Grafikerfahrung in AOC einfach nur ne schlechte Grafik, Leveln fasst ausschließlich durch PVP Dungeons, Keine richtige Storyline, Community mehr als nur kindisch)
und nun ROM

*Community
*Also das gefrage usw. geht leider oft auf den Sack, vor allem dann wenn sachen in Quests erklärt werden, sich viele Dinge selbst erklären usw. Ich gebe zwar oft (in einem freundlichen Ton) hilfe aber wenn man wirklich 20x mal das selbe liest nervt das tierisch. Vor allem wenn es Leute gibt die Fragen und Fragen und Antwort nach Antwort erhalten aber Leuten die später Fragen nicht helfen. Deshalb kommt es vor, dass man ab und an nicht mehr ganz so nett antwortet. Vor allem wenn man eine Lösung vorgeschlagen bekommt und dann frägt ob es nicht noch ne andere Lösung gibt und das so lange so penetrant bis man einfach keine Lust mehr hat.
Aber das ist in anderen Spielen ebenfalls so (zumindest in denen die ich gespielt habe).
*Support*
Da ich noch keine Dias gekauft habe und dadurch bisher auch keine Probleme hatte, habe ich auf den auch noch nicht zurückgreifen müssen.
In anderen Spielen (AOC und WAR und PotBS) habe ich auf antworten lange warten müssen, lustig war es auch wenn man in AOC eine Petition schrieb (Warteschlangeplatz 4) und dann nach 3 Stunden ausloggt um dann zu erfahren, dass 5 Stunden später ein GM (ein Englischer "Viel Spaß im Alter von Conan") meine Petition geschlossen hatte, da ich so unverschämt war, morgens um 4 Uhr zu schlafen.
*Grafik*
Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich spiele Empire: Total War, ich habe AOC gespielt und fande schon die Grafik von WAR total bescheiden. Aber Grafik ist für mich nicht alles es steht der Spaß im Vordergrund, weshalb ich ab und an Spiele wie Colonization (das Ur-Alte das es für den Amiga gab) immernoch spiele und da ist die Grafik so gut wie bei nem Gameboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
*Itemshop*
Bisher habe ich noch nichts gekauft da es bei meinem aktuellen Level noch nicht notwendig ist.
*Crafting*
Ist schon übertrieben. Gerade wenn man keine Bonuse kauft (so wie ich) benötigt man zum craften sehr sehr lange. Ich selbst habe Rüssi und Kochen jetzt auf 20 und habe dafür extrem viele Rohstoffe gebraucht (sollte nachgebessert werden)
*Charakter Erstellung*
Also ich muss sagen, dass man dem Menschen auch etwas Verstand zugestehen sollte. Wenn man keinen an der Klatsche hat und ein gewisses geistiges Alter kommt man glaube ich nicht auf die Idee sich einen Char wie vom TE als Beispiel gebracht zu machen. Vielleicht wenn man mal betrunken ist oder in einem anderen Zustand, aber dann spielt man den ein mal und dann war es das auch.

*Fazit:
*Für mich macht es aktuell ziemlich viel Spaß. Da in den von mir gespielten Spielen der Endgamecontest nie wirklich gut gemacht, bzw. noch nicht fertig war kann ich nicht sagen ob es mir überhaupt Spaß machen würde. Ich Crafte recht gerne (auch wenn ROM etwas übertrieben ist) mache gerne Quests und habe Spaß am spielen. Vielen meinten, dass ich mir mal WoW anschauen sollte, doch der Grafikstyle sagt mir so wenig zu, dass ich selbst bei übermäßigen Spaß keine Freude daran hätte (auch wenn ich oben sagte, dass Grafik nicht alles ist).
Was aber viele Leute vergessen ist, dass WoW schon seit x Jahren programmiert, verbessert und gepatcht wird und Blizzard durch WoW immernoch Einnahmen verbucht, bei denen kein anderes Game mithalten kann. So würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn Blizzard für einen Fix 3 Tage benötigt, während andere ne Woche oder noch länger brauchen. Ebenso mit dem Content, Blizzard hat sehr viel mehr Ressourcen zur Verfügung als alle anderen. Ich glaube aber auch dass Spiele wie Age of Conan und Co. zeigen, dass doch viele Leute etwas neues suchen, doch solange diese Spiele unfertig (und mit leeren Versprechungen) auf den Markt kommen und auf der anderen Seite das relativ perfekte WoW zur Auswahl steht, fällt es den meisten nicht schwer wieder zu WoW zu wechseln.
Also ich selbst spiele jetzt seit etwa 2 Wochen, habe noch kein Geld ausgegeben und hoffe auch, dass ich das nicht brauche, denn die nächste Phiriusmarken gehen für das 30 Tage Mount drauf.

Da das Spiel Free2Play ist, kann es nicht schaden es mal anzuspielen (wie der TE schon sagte) und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen, denn solange Ihr am Game Spaß habt, ist das keine vergeudetet Freizeit oder sagt Ihr euch nach einem Besuch in der Kneipe, Stadion oder Vergnügungspark. Mist jetzt habe ich wieder Zeit vergeudet obwohl es euch Spaß gemacht hat?


----------



## Diola (30. März 2009)

Super Bericht!
Kein rumgeheule oder ähnliches, sehr erfrischend! Klingt auch alles andere als subjektiv, wirkt auf mich sehr objektiv.

Bin selbst erst lvl23Priest/lvl3Magier. Aber sehe die Dinge genauso, wenn ich sie schon wusste.^^ 

Das mit dem Aufwerten der items habe ich auch schon mitbekommen, dachte immer ich mach nur etwas falsch. 
Und da gibt es auch gar keinen Ansatz zu Diskussionen, ein aufgewertetes Teil ist ein Vorteil gegenüber einem nicht 
aufgewerteten. Ich lasse die Finger nun grundsätzlich von Aufwertversuchen, da wirklich jeder Versuch bisher mit 
einem schlechteren item endete. Was mir natürlich den Zugang zu Teilen das Spiels verwehrt.

Zu den Berufen muss man nichts mehr sagen, keine Ahnung was dieser unverhältnismäßige Aufwand(bereits am Anfang!) 
soll.

Um Level 20 kommt man übrigens schon in ein Questloch, das sich nur durch Instanzgänge umgehen lässt. Ebenfalls 
fangen dort die Quests an, bei denen man 50(keine Übertreibung! - z.B. Dieses Funguspulver was man für den Trank 
braucht wenn der Panzer der Libelle hart wird...) mobs kloppen muss um das erste von 12 Questitems zu bekommen.
Sehr demotivierend.

Dann ist mir der schlechte Manareg als Heiler auch ein Rätsel, es geht einfach nicht ohne konstant einen Trank drin zu haben.
Und selbst da muss man dann sehr vorsichtig sein.

Es gibt noch hunderte kleine Dinge, die unbedingt angegangen werden müssen(Instanzen; respawn bei Raids, Bosskämpfe, 
onehits, Questerklärungen(hier sei mal auf den ersten Teil der Libellenquest am See hingewiesen), Berechnungen von casts, 
und sämtlichen Attributen etc.; Grafik, grade in der Stadt(billigst).

usw.

Toll fand ich den Suchtfaktor der irgendwann einsetzte und bis lvl 23 (und hoffentlich noch weiter) anhielt. Ebenfalls 
gefallen mir die detailreichen Rüstungssets. Die auch noch ohne zu großen Aufwand erreichbar sind.


Fazit: Das Motiv eines kostenlosen Spiels hat hier für mich schon versagt. Um den Zwang zu erzeugen, Geld auszugeben, was 
unbedingt nötig und oberstes Ziel ist wird man mit zu wesentlichen Dingen erpresst, die einfach nötig sind und im Vergleich zu 
"zahlenden Spielern" einen erheblichen spieltechnischen Nachteil erzeugen.
Dieses Spiel ist definitiv kein kostenloses Spiel! Es hat lediglich keine monatlichen Gebühren. Der Zugang zum Spiel ohne Geld ist 
eingeschränkt, ähnlich einer Shareware. Und viele Dinge, die hier von den Entwicklern als nicht beachtet erscheinen unterliegen 
diesem Zwang. Der Rest wird sicher noch behoben.
Der kostenlose Zugang hat mir wenigstens mal etwas Abwechslung beschert. hehe


----------



## Chelrid (30. März 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich spiele ROM nebenbei mal für ein paar Stunden am WE zusammen mit meiner Frau und fand es persönlich bisher ganz nett. Es kann ja sein das man für den Raid und Endcontent wirklich Geld ausgeben muß aber was solls, bis dahin kann man doch wirklich ein paar nette Stunden Ingame verbringen.
> 
> Meine Frau ist eine echte Gelegenheitsspielerin und bisher begeistert. Nur mal so als Anmerkung zu den ganzen negativen Meinungen. Wir hatten übrigens beide keine Probleme beim Login....



ist bei mir auch so.

ich habs mir geladen, installiert, freundin wollte wissen was das ist, habs ihr erklärt, nächsten tag waren wir einkaufen, sie hats im laden stehen sehen, 2x gekauft (dadurch Gutschein für ein paar Items bekommen). Sie spielt das gelegentlich, aber mehr wie ich, da ich Gildenmeister bei WoW bin.

WoW ist immer noch mein hauptspiel....


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (30. März 2009)

Hab seit der Ausbildung kaum Zeit für WoW.
Und anstatt 13 Euro pro Monat zu bezahlen um 1x pro Woche Naxx zu sehen, spiele ich erstmal RoM. Ganz easy ohne Zwang.


----------



## gw1200 (30. März 2009)

Der Beitrag des TE ist sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen und Verbesserungen sind auch notwendig und zu erwarten (in Ystra hat sich beispielsweise schon einiges getan hinsichtlich der Questlücke). Für Leute mit Hang zu Schnell-Lvl'n kann es teuer werden und Dauerspieler langweilen sich ab 50. Ich bin auch seit Beginn der OB dabei und habe noch nicht Lvl 50 erreicht - mir macht es allerdings auch noch Spaß. Das Drachenzahngebirge habe ich zum Beispiel noch nie gesehen.

Und Leute seien wir doch mal ehrlich - was gibt es in WoW (oder anderen MMPORG's) nicht, was es in RoM zu bemäkeln gibt. Ich möchte hier nur an den Item- und Grindwahn in WoW erinnern, wochenlange Raids wegen einem Set, astronomische Preise im AH und eine Community, die ihre Unterwäsche scheinbar bei Pampers bezieht (man möge mir die Überspitzung verzeihen). Von den Goldfarmern will ich gar nicht reden. Als Casual-Gamer kann man in WoW im Grunde nur abstinken.
Was die Qualität der Grafik betrifft - ich möchte hier auf die achteckigen Fässer verweisen und die Wischi-Waschi-Optik der Chars.

Für mich ist RoM nach WoW, HdRO, AoC, Tabula Rasa und einigen anderen Spielen eine willkommene Abwechslung mit interessanten Variationsmöglichkeiten. Auf alle Fälle nicht schlechter als andere Spiele.


----------



## lucifermaycry (30. März 2009)

Mich würde interessieren was der Autor vorher gespielt hat?


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

ich denke sein avatar deutet auf eine hdro geschichte hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amakuru (30. März 2009)

Ich stimme der Einschätzung des Autors weitgehend zu, obwohl ich noch nicht so weit gekommen bin, hänge noch bei 20/23 herum. Da werde ich vermutlich auch hängen bleiben. Ich finde die Idee zu RoM nicht übel. Aber der Hype der darum gemacht wurde und wird, ist nicht wirklich begründet. Gibt aber auch ausgewogenere Tests als den "Nichttest" im letzten buffed-Hef.

zum Beispiel hier


----------



## Elishian (30. März 2009)

*Der Arkane Umwandler und die Phiriusmarken:*
Sofern man einen Tipp (im Haus aufwerten) befolgt bekommt man selbst aus gegen Gold gekauften Steinen noch die eine oder andere Aufwertung raus.
Im Moment würde ich sagen kommt auf 3 Steine eine Aufwertung, also +1 oder +2 je nachdem wieviel Gold man versenken will ist da schon drin, danach würde ich zu den gegen Marken gekauften aus dem Phirusmarken-Shop greifen.

*Der Itemshop:*
Bisher nur Aufrüstungssachen gekauft, und die Diamanten dafür nicht mal mit "realen" Geld bezahlt, sondern durch Auktionen über das Auktionshaus mir "verdient".
Denke in der Richtung wird es auch weiter laufen, sprich über Handel mit anderen Spielern die nützlichen aber nicht notwendigen Diamanten mir beschaffen.

Zur Bank, den Taschen und dem Haus... stimmt, sofern man Diamantenschleuder spielt und zu faul ist sich zu informieren oder Lagertwinks einzurichten, oder den einen oder anderen Weg zum Briefkasten mit ein planen, oder sein "Heim" eben nicht bis zum maximalen auszubauen, dann bleibt natürlich wenig Platz übrig und man bezahlt sich dumm und dusselig.

*Das Crafting:*
Erinnert an die ersten Schritte in WoW und da speziell den Bereich Schmieden oder Ingenieur, wer da vor allem die ersten 300 Skillpunkte nach BC selbst erstritten hat wird mir da wohl zustimmen -  vor allem da man das Erz nicht so einfach im AH kaufen kann, entweder kaum etwas da, oder so teuer das man es lieber selbst gesucht hat.
Also eher aufwendig, aber keineswegs nicht schaffbar, vor allem da man zumindest in RoM mit Rohstoffen zugeworfen wird, während man in WoW seinen Kram noch wirklich suchen muss und sich meistens mit X Farmbots rumschlagen darf, die unter der Karte ihre Runde drehen...
Wäre da schon zufrieden wenn sie die Änderung von WoW ebenso übernehmen wo man Rohstoffe mit einem Schlag nun abbauen kann.
Ansonsten ist es teilweise auch ein wenig verwirrend, warum Kettenhosen nun unbedingt unter Schneidern fallen, weiss wohl auch niemand so genau.

*Die Grafik:*
A. F2P und B. Anständig, nicht überragend - mehr gibt es da nicht zu zu sagen.

*Mein Krieger:*
Tja, meiner ist es Stufe 7 und fast schon zu vergleichen mit meinem Priester, es ist wirklich zäh und man säuft alle Nase lang Heiltränke.
Etwas besser wird es erst mit der ersten 2h-Waffe oder sofern man eine sehr gute 1h-Waffe bekommt, ansonsten könnte die Klasse vielleicht den einen oder anderen Buff gebrauchen.
Als Zusatzklasse bei meinem Ritter 24/13 soweit ganz in Ordnung, wobei ich da auch nur den Tipp mit dem über Tagesquests leveln durchziehe um nicht noch eine zweite Ausrüstung bereit legen zu müssen.

*Der Support:*
Bisher keinen gebraucht, daher keine Beschwerden hier bei mir.

*Die Community:*
Wie auch in anderen Spielen, alleine der Global Chat nervt ab und an, aber das sind immer wieder die selben Idioten, also einmal auf die Schwarze Liste und man hat Ruhe.
Im Moment auf meinem Server, alle 4 Kanäle fast durchgehend auf "Voll", also findet man auch schnell Anschluss für Quests oder Instanzen.

*Fazit:*
Nettes F2P und sofern man nicht zu hohe Ansprüche stellt kommt man auch eine ganze weile ohne großartige zusätzliche Unkosten aus.
Um es mit anderen MMOs zu vergleichen, Zeit die man dort in Raids gesteckt hat, die steckt man hier wohl eher in die passende Ausrüstung sofern man nicht zur leichten Aufwertung über Diamanten greift...
Aber das muss wohl jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, wer es nur nebenbei spielt brauch gewiss keine +6 Ausrüstung mit maximalen perfekten Werten und wird sicher auch mit +2 oder +4 und halbwegs guten Werten seinen Weg finden.


----------



## Citronette (30. März 2009)

Diola schrieb:


> Um Level 20 kommt man übrigens schon in ein Questloch, das sich nur durch Instanzgänge umgehen lässt. Ebenfalls
> fangen dort die Quests an, bei denen man 50(keine Übertreibung! - z.B. Dieses Funguspulver was man für den Trank
> braucht wenn der Panzer der Libelle hart wird...) mobs kloppen muss um das erste von 12 Questitems zu bekommen.
> Sehr demotivierend.



Oh da muss ich dir aber wiedersprechen, zumindest was das Questloch um 20 angeht.
Ich selbst habe beide Klassen locker durch die 20 gebracht. Es gibt die Möglichkeit, wenn du die zweite Klasse annimmst, dass du nach Reitfort portest. Dort beginnt eigentlich alles wieder von vorne und so kannst du 5 Level mit A dann 5 Level mit B spielen, jeweils einmal porten reicht aus. Ich selbst habe das so gemacht und habe immer viele Quests gefunden. Dazu kamen noch die Tagesquests die du beim Mob verhauen eh mit erledigen kannst (meistens tötet X Kreaturen, sammel X Items, da fallen immer genug Daily Sachen) und 10 Dailys sind ja etwa 80% von einem Level.
Wie gesagt, bisher 0 Probleme durch Queste beide Chars hoch zu ziehen, allerdings war Abbey komplett dabei.
Und ja eigentlich gibt es kaum andere Quests oder kennt Ihr welche?
Es heisst doch immer, töte X Kreaturen, töte den NPC, Sammel das, laufe da hin, loote das, bringe das von da dahin usw. usw. andere Quests gibt es doch nicht, ich denke das selbst im Wunderland WoW keine anderen Quests vorhanden sind, oder?
Mir würden auch keine alternativen einfallen.


----------



## Dodo321 (30. März 2009)

Habe RoM zar auch noch nie gespielt, aber ein ähnliches. Flyff fällt auch in die Kategorie, hat einen Item Shop und viele Probleme, die du geschildert hast. Diese Spiele machen kurzzeitig Spaß, mehr meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht.

Man kann kein MMO mit WoW vergleichen. WoW ist einzigartig und schon viele haben es versucht zu kopieren und sind gescheitert. WoW ist eine Glanzleistung, so ein erfolgreiches Spiel zu entwickeln, verdient Respekt, auch wenn momentan keiner der Entwickler da Lob verdient.

Aber sonst wirklich ein schöner Text, super gemacht!


----------



## Sagas (30. März 2009)

Sehr gut geschildeter Erfahrungsbericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss gestehen das ich rom nach den ersten 5 min playtime gleich wieder vom rechner geschmissen hab xD 
mir hat die grafik bzw die animationen und der sound einfach überhaupt nicht zugesagt. Und ich wusste schon von vornerein das der itemshop 
eine viel größere präsenz annehmen würde wie von den meisten gedacht wurde. Naja wer mit rom seine freude hat, der soll sie auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wär ja schlimm wenn alle das selbe spielen würden ^^


----------



## Elishian (30. März 2009)

Ja, is klar, WoW ist eine "Glanzleistung"... ich geh mal eben in den Keller zum lachen, nicht das noch die Nachbarn sich beim Abendessen verschlucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist auch nur eine Kopie, und wenn es so glänzend wäre wie viele es wohl beschreiben... na warum mehren sich dann die Stimmen im offiziellen WoW Forum das WotLK eben nicht so der große Wurf ist?

Keine Frage, unter den Blinden ist natürlich der Einäugige König, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger trifft auf WoW zu, das Selbe könnte man auch über RoM schreiben im Vergleich mit anderen F2P Spielen.

Im F2P Bereich ist es im Moment auch ziemlich schnell an die Spitze geschossen und wird sich da vielleicht auch halten können, da es eben doch relativ fair zu geht - ja ja ja, nun werden gleich wieder alle darüber her fallen, aber mal Ruhe bewahren und Schock bekämpfen, dann erst nachdenken und dann vielleicht flamen.

In anderen Spielen die man jeden Monat für Monat bezahlt ist auch nicht alles Sonnenschein, und nur weil man im "Highend" mitspielen könnte, weil - nehmen wir mal WoW - alles angeblich einfacher und langweiliger geworden ist, heisst es noch lange nicht das man auch im "Highend" mitspielen kann.

Wenn ich mir so die "Ausschreibungen" ansehe von so manchen, die natürlich nicht müde werden in anderen Threads haarklein zu erläutern wie leicht alles geworden ist, frage ich mich, ob da wirklich noch ein Mitspieler gesucht wird oder nicht eher ein 24/7 Bot der zu Raids immer alles dabei hat und bereit steht sobald gepfiffen wird.
Aber natürlich nur mit der richtigen Klasse und natürlich nur mit dem besten erhältlichen Equip... wobei ich mich an dem Punkt dann immer Frage, wenn man schon das Beste hat, wozu sollte man dann noch für andere weiter raiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jörgk (30. März 2009)

Hi,

Dein Bericht ist wirklich klasse !

Ich finde das Game persönlich auch Grottenschlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der Hype um dieses Game bald ein Ende findet.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## iladrion (30. März 2009)

Synid schrieb:


> Hierzu hab ich ein nettes Beispiel im RoM forum gefunden.
> 
> Original Waffe: Schwarzer Runenstab
> 
> ...



Wenn man RoM ein wenig kennt, sieht man, dass der "Aufgewertete Runenstab" mit InGame mitteln aufgewertet wurde, mit ein wenig Zeiteinsatz für Daily-Münzen-Twinks kann man sowas problemlos herstellen, ohne einen einzigen Euro auszugeben. Man muss das Spiel halt nur verstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum TE:
Dies mag Deine Meinung sein, meine ist gänzlich anders.

Bin mit RoM sehr zufrieden, nach 3 Jahren LineAge2, 3 Jahren WoW und zahlreichem Antesten anderer Games, bietet mir RoM eine Menge Abwechslung und auch so einige Dinge, die ich in den anderen Spielen immer vermißt habe.

Außer für Mounts habe ich kein Geld in meine Chars gesteckt und kann trotzdem fast alles machen, seit die Dias im AH zu handeln sind, habe ich bereits >200 Dias dort erhandelt, ohne jetzt wirklich dafür zu farmen und so wird jetzt halt nach und nach aufgerüstet, so dass ich auch ohne Geld auszugeben bald in die HighEnd-Inis aufrücken kann. Wem die Zeit fürs farmen und handeln zu schade ist, der gibt halt Geld aus und finanziert das Spiel, habe ich nichts gegen zu sagen.

Grafik ist Geschmackssache, genau wie Essen oder Musik, ich mag den RoM-Stil um einiges mehr als das comichafte von WoW, L2 hatte eh schon immer magere Landschaftsgrafik, nur die Chars waren dort hochaufgelöst. Wenn man RoM auf mittleren oder hohen Einstellungen spielt sieht es in meinen Augen eigentlich recht passabel aus. 

Was die Vielfalt der Gegner angeht, kann RoM eigentlich mit anderen Spielen problemlos mithalten, hier wie dort wiederholen sich Gegner und bei RoM bekommt man pro Karte ca 20-40 Monstertypen zu sehen, da sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu anderen Games.

Was das Aufwerten betrifft, wenn ich da lese "Man kann maximal 5 grüne Attribute und 6 gelbe Attribute auf einem Ausrüstungsgegenstand haben." merkt man, dass du das Aufwerten von Items einfach nicht wirklich verstanden hast, denn auch grüne Stats kann man 6 auf ein Item packen. Item-Aufwertungen sind ein komplexes Thema, und die von dir im 1. Post gegebenen Informationen sind unvollständig und teilweise einfach falsch.

Beim Thema Itemshop listest du Preise für Bankfächer und Taschenplätze auf, aber vergisst zu erwähnen, dass man wunderbar ohne diese Erweiterungen auskommt, Geld in diesen Bereich zu stecken ist in meinen Augen absolut unnötig. Mit Münzen und farmen für Dia-Handel im AH kann man wunderbar alles kaufen, was es im CS gibt, entsprechenden Zeiteinsatz vorrausgesetzt, in anderen Spielen muss ich Zahlen UND Farmen, um an gute Sachen ranzukommen. Und auch wenn jemand reichlich Geld ins Spiel steckt, kann er sich bestimmt nicht alles dafür kaufen, ganz abgesehen davon, dass irgendwoher Geld kommen muss, bei anderen Games hatte ich die Monatsgebühren, die ich permanent zahlen musste um überhaupt meinen Char einloggen zu dürfen, hier gibt es halt einen Itemshop, der aber bei weitem mehr gebalanced ist, als in allen anderen F2P Games, die ich kenne.

Zum Support kann ich nichts sagen, habe noch nie welchen gebraucht in RoM, weiss aber, dass in anderen Games der Support, wenn er denn jemals geantwortet hat, auch nur mit allgemeinen Phrasen antwortete und nicht wirklich helfen konnte oder durfte.

Was die Community angeht, da stört mich eigentlich nur der Anteil an Jammerern, die das Forum belagern und sich beschweren, dass sie nicht alles geschenkt kriegen und es andere gibt, die mehr im Spiel auf die Reihe kriegen. Im Spiel bin ich nur einem sehr, sehr kleinen Bruchteil an unfreundlichen Leuten begegnet, bei anderen Games waren dies meistens eher mehr Flamer und Egomanen im Verhältnis. Aber auch hier ist sicherlich der persönliche Geschmack mitentscheidend und obendrein der Zufall, welchen Leuten man über den Weg läuft. Im Zweifelsfall gibt es eine wunderbare Ignoreliste, die ich zB in WoW sogar per AddOn erweitern musste, weil mir dort soviele unangenehme Leute über den Weg gelaufen sind, bei RoM ist mir dies bisher noch nicht so häufig passiert.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2009)

iladrion
also der stab nur mit ingame mittel ja?
also soweit ich das gelesen hab, geht es mit auschließlich ingame sachen nur bis auf +4 aufwertung. aber ich sehe da +6...


----------



## iladrion (30. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> iladrion
> also der stab nur mit ingame mittel ja?
> also soweit ich das gelesen hab, geht es mit auschließlich ingame sachen nur bis auf +4 aufwertung. aber ich sehe da +6...



Das +6 ist nicht mit InGame mitteln gemacht, aber was den Stab so stark macht, is der "Grad 7" (normales Lvl50 Item ist Grad 3) und diese Grad-Aufwertung ist mit InGame-Mitteln gemacht, das +6 macht nur wenige %e aus.


----------



## Sin (30. März 2009)

Oha, hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieses Thema so "beliebt" wird.

@Iladrion: Genau deswegen steht ja direkt am Anfang von meinem Thread, dass es subjektiv geschrieben ist, also so wie ICH das Spiel empfinde, das du bzw jeder andere hier eine differenzierte Meinung hat ist klar. Das ganze verhält sich doch wie eine schöne Flasche Merlot: den einen ist es zu trocken, den anderen gefällt es.

RoM ist nicht mein erstes F2P Mmorpg, sondern dazu in die Reihe gesellen sich auch Titel wie: R.o.s.e Online, Flyff, Cabal, Perfekt World und einige andere und ich mache keinen hehl daraus zu sagen, dass auch Titel wie WoW, Lotro und War zu meiner Sammlung gehören.

Was das Aufwerten via Arkanen Unwandler angeht: Wer sich dafür wirklich interessiert, kann das ganze hier: http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=32141 mal genauer nachlesen.

Was die Bankfächer und Taschen betrifft: Ich finde bereits auf ~lvl 10 wird der Platz dank diverser Quests recht schnell mager, und ich kenne IG keinen, der nicht schonmal über den Platzmangel gemeckert hat. Ständig musste man beim questen zum nächsten Händler rennen um seine Sachen zu verkaufen weil Platz fehlte. Allein Bankfach Nr. 1 ist bei mir schon voll ausgelastet durch die Attributssteine. Und meine Auflistung war so gedacht, um ein Gleichnis zu schaffen zwischen einem F2P und P2P Spiel von den monatlichen Kosten, also musste ich ja um RoM anzupassen, vom absolut möglichen ausgehen, nämlich den erwerb aller Taschen und Bankfächer und diverser extras. Aber habe auch da rein geschrieben: es ist kein muss sondern ein kann.

Aber es war ja nicht meine eigentliche Intention die beiden unterschiedlichen Spielarten direkt zu vergleichen, deswegen habe ich vergleichsaspekte wie Grafik, Content etc rausgelassen, weil es 2 unterschiedliche Naturen sind.
Und wie gesagt, es handelt sich immernoch um ein persönliches Fazit was ich für mich gezogen habe, mir liegt es fern zu versuchen jemanden das Spiel madig zu machen.


----------



## apexowner (31. März 2009)

Supi artikel *daume hoch

Habs bis lv 15 geschafft aber paar kumpels sind feuer und flamme,allerdings haben sie von Legend Of  Mir gewechselt^^
Aber selbst RL freunde können mich leider nicht mehr ins spiel zurück bringen warum  steht ja bestens beschrieben und mit bildern versehen oben^^


----------



## md_monkeybone (31. März 2009)

iladrion schrieb:


> Das +6 ist nicht mit InGame mitteln gemacht, aber was den Stab so stark macht, is der "Grad 7" (normales Lvl50 Item ist Grad 3) und diese Grad-Aufwertung ist mit InGame-Mitteln gemacht, das +6 macht nur wenige %e aus.



Also die Powerstones sind einfache vom Händler, ja. Aber da braucht man auch ne Menge Arkane Ladungen und auch Lvl 3-Items für. 
Hab das ganze mal noch eine Stufe weiter bis Grad 8 ausgerechnet (Preis pro Dia 0.04 Euro bei 1000er Paket):

Grad | Lvl 3 Steine | Aufladungen | Dias je 10 Ladungen | Euro
3 - 3 - 4 - 19 - 0,76
4 - 9 - 13 - 38 - 1,52
5 - 27 - 40 - 76 - 3,04
6 - 81 - 122 - 247 - 9,88
7 - 243 - 364 - 703 - 28,12
8 - 729 - 1093 - 2090 - 83,60

Dann ist da einmal noch der Goldene Reparaturhammer drauf (+20% auf alle Stats), kostet 19 Dias = 0.76 Euro. Dann ist noch die Frage, wieviel Waffensteine das +6 wohl gebraucht hat.. irgendwas zwischen 60-100 ?? 10 Waffensteine = 59 Dias = 2,36 Euro. Sind also irgendwas zwischen 14 und 24 Euro. 

Irgendwie finde ich das schon reichlich übertrieben. Nur weil sie das System ohne Einschränkungen anbieten, muss man es ja nicht zwangsläufig auch voll ausnutzen. Vor allem wenn ein paar Prozent mehr dann gleich so unverhältnismässig mehr kosten.

Nuja, ich werde mich auf jedenfall beim pimpen zurückhalten und dann schauen wie weit ich komme. Ein paar Euro sind mir die bisherige Spielzeit dann auch mal wert.


----------



## Samiross (31. März 2009)

Ich will an der Stelle erstma den TE loben,
kann deine Kritik in vielen Punkten zwar nicht teilen aber wenigstens sachlich geschrieben.

Ich bin ehrlich hätte ich Zeit/Kohle gäbs auch für mich das ein oder andere P2P das mich interessiert, aber das zu investierende Geld wäre bei meiner knappen Zeit wohl eher Verschwendet .


@Anti RoM Flamer
Seht ihr, es ist möglich ein spiel zu kritisieren ohne die immer gleichen Hetzparolen rauszuhauen.


----------



## djxitec (31. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

zu anfang muss ich erst mal sagen das ich nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen habe und natürlich jeder eine andere meinung hat.

Ich persönlich habe über 2 Jahre WoW intensiv gespielt und mich langweilt es eigentlich nur noch.
Und ich finde persönlich, das ROM eine sehr gute, kostenlose Alternative darstellt.

Ich finde persönlich, wenn man nicht ein mega super Equipten Character mit allen Boni´s haben muss kommt man recht gut auch (fast) im allgemeinen (fast) ohne Real Kohle zurrecht..

*Zu dem Thema mangelnde Taschenplätze.*
Ich habe mir für Reales Geld 2 Truhen mit je 20 Plätze gekauft die auch nicht all zu teuer sind.
Man MUSS sich aber nicht gekaufen... Mit Daily Marken bekommt man fast gleichwertige Truhen umsonst.
Diese haben zwar nur 15 Plätze aber reichen auch vollkommen aus.

Der kleine nachteil ist, das diese Truhen 3850 Marken kosten. Wenn man nun jeden Tag die Dailys macht brauch man Quasi 39 Tage für eine Truhe.
Wenn man diese Truhen nun für Reales Geld kauft kosten sie Ca. 9 Euro wobei man bedenken muss man bezahlt sie nur 1 mal und sie halten ewig.

Wie ich schon sagte ich habe 2 gekaufte Truhen im Haus und eine 15er Truhe bekommt man, wenn man eine Wohnung beantragt kostenlos.
Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich kein Taschenplatz mangel mehr.

Einige denken sich vielleicht, das es unfair ist, das man bessere Truhen für Reales Geld bekommen kann und das die Gratis Truhen viel zu lang dauern bis man mal eine zusammen gefarmt hat.

Natürlich müssen die macher des Spieles irgend wie versuchen, auch ein bisschen Geld zu verdienen weil so ein Spiel natürlich nicht aus zauberhand entsteht.
Man brauch Programmierer, Grafiker und Leistungsfähige Server die auch nicht gerade günstig sind.
Es müssen die Server gewartet werden und es wird auch versprochen das es nach und nach immer mehr kontent KOSTENLOS! für dieses Spiel gibt.

*Berufe:*
Man kann anfänglich alle Berufe lernen was ich sehr gut finde. Besonders wenn man neu im Spiel ist und sich überhaupt noch nicht entscheiden kann.
Im späteren Spielverlauf muss man sich dann natürlich für einen "Hauptberuf" und zwei Sammelberufe entscheiden.

Sonst kann man keinen Beruf zum meister machen.

Die Hauptberufe sind sehr zeitintensiv. Man brauch schon am anfang nicht gerade wenig "Mats" um einen Beruf zu Skillen.
Aber was wiederrum toll ist, man findet Erze, Pflanzen & Co ohne ende und man sieht sieht sie alle oben rechts auf der kleinen Mini Karte.


*Duales Klassensystem*
Was ich eine super tolle idee finde, ist das Duale Klassensystem.
Man kann ab der Stufe 10 eine Sekundäre Klasse wählen.

Jede Klasse muss allerdings einzelnd gelevelt werden, aber man wird dann mit so genannten Spezial Fertigkeiten belohnt.
Die Klassen kann man immer innerhalb einer Wohnung wechseln.

Wenn man nun z.B. als Sekundäre Klasse einen Priester nimmt und beide Klassen ein Gewisses Lvl. erreicht haben ist es möglich das die Primärklasse sich als Spezial Fähigkeit selber heilen kann.

Es gibt auch noch andere interessante dinge in diesem Spiel wo vielleicht der eine oder andere mehr zu schreiben kann.
z.B. die Gildenburgen etc.

So... also mein persönliches kurzes Fazit:
Man kann dieses Spiel komplett Kostenlos Spielen und ist nicht unbedingt auf dem Shop angewiesen.
Sollte man doch etwas Geld in diesem Spiel investieren, bekommt man schon sehr viele dinge für 50 Euro die auch nicht nach gewissen Tagen ablaufen und sie immer besitzt. Wenn man das Spiel nun länger als 3 Monate spielt, lohnt sich die Investition alle male.

Achso... noch etwas kurz gesagt.
Es ist möglich im Auktionshaus Gold für Diamanten und umgekehrt natürlich anzubieten.
Ich habe im Spiel noch nicht im Auktionshaus geschaut.

Mir wurde mal gesagt das man für 15.000 Gold eine Rubine im Auktionshaus verlangen kann.
Hört sich verdammt viel an, aber nach einem gewissen Lvl bekommt man schon unheimlich viel Gold.

Ab ca. Stufe 20 Quests bekommt man schon je nach dem... um die 1000-2500 Gold.
Natürlich dauert es dann sehr lange bis man sich mal 169 Diamanten für eine Truhe zusammengespart hat.
Es kommen die Repkosten und Gold für Tränke vielleicht auch noch Berufe skillen hinzu was natürlich auch viel Gold "frisst"
Aber es sei wieder gesagt es KOSTET DICH NICHTS ausser sehr sehr viel Zeit, die man ja eh im Spiel verbringt und man kommt trotzdem an diese Diamanten ran.....

Nun ja... so ich bin noch ein wenig müde ich wollte nur auch selbst mal eine kurze meinung zu dem Spiel sagen.
Ich find es eine super alternative zu WoW und es macht mir mehr spass.


----------



## iladrion (31. März 2009)

md_monkeybone schrieb:


> Also die Powerstones sind einfache vom Händler, ja. Aber da braucht man auch ne Menge Arkane Ladungen und auch Lvl 3-Items für.
> Hab das ganze mal noch eine Stufe weiter bis Grad 8 ausgerechnet (Preis pro Dia 0.04 Euro bei 1000er Paket):
> 
> Grad | Lvl 3 Steine | Aufladungen | Dias je 10 Ladungen | Euro
> ...



Man kann das natürlich mit Geld machen, aber ich kann ja mal verraten, wie ich es mache, dauert zwar etwas länger, aber kostet mich genau 0,00 Euro.

Wichtiger Punkt A: Die Manasteine, die man zum Grad-Aufwerten braucht sind nicht seelengebunden, dies bedeutet, man kann sie einfach weitergeben von Char zu Char.
Wichtiger Punkt B: Die Steine, die man zum Aufwerten nehmen kann, kosten zwischen 4k und 12,5k InGame Gold.
Wichtiger Punkt C: 10 Aufladungen für den Arkanen Umwandler kosten im Münzen-Shop 270 Daily-Marken von denen man pro Char 100 am Tag bekommen kann.

Ich  habe 3 LowLevel-Twinks, einer von diesen 3 Twinks ist besonders gut für den Level ausgerüstet, diesem verpasse ich noch Lvl50 Buffs mit einem meiner Priester und jage dann die benötigten Monster für 3x10 Dailies in ca 30-45 Minuten (abhängig ob andere Spieler da sind, oder ob ich alle mobs für mich habe). Mit abgeben der Dailies investiere ich also pro Tag in diese Twinks ca 1h und bekomme aber pro Tag 300 Münzen dafür. Diese sind natürlich Seelengebunden, aber wenn ich die Fusionssteine und Gürtel (sind am billigsten um Manasteine herzustellen) mit diesen Chars kombiniere, kann ich danach die Manasteine an meinen Mainchar schicken.

Wenn du also schreibst, man braucht 364 Aufladungen, dann sind dies 37 Pakete á 270 Münzen = 9990 Münzen geteilt durch 300 Münzen ergibt sich dass man mit 3 Twinks alle 33,3 Tage eine Grad 7 Waffe herstellen könnte, für lau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Waffen vorerst nur auf Grad6 zu bringen, das geht schneller und ist nicht soo viel schlechter.

Zum +6: Mittlerweile habe ich die ersten Items mit Dias die ich im AH erhandelt habe auf +6 gebracht.

Alles ohne Geld zu machen kostet halt eine Menge Zeit, aber Zeit im Spiel bedeutet ja auch nen bissel Spass zu haben. Wem das zu lange dauert, der investiert halt die 28 Euro für ne Grad7 Waffe oder 5-30 Euro (je nach Glück) für ein +6 Item, es steht jedem einem frei Zeit oder Geld zu investieren. Bei anderen Games muss man, wie ich weiter oben schonmal schrieb, Geld UND Zeit investieren.


----------



## Laeknishendr (31. März 2009)

Das Upgrade Prinzip finde ich äußerst interessant aber auch einarbeitungsbedürftig. Ist halt schade, daß man mit den einfachen Steinen kaum einen Aufwertungserfolg verzeichnen kann.


----------



## Synid (1. April 2009)

> Wenn man RoM ein wenig kennt, sieht man, dass der "Aufgewertete Runenstab" mit InGame mitteln aufgewertet wurde, mit ein wenig Zeiteinsatz für Daily-Münzen-Twinks kann man sowas problemlos herstellen, ohne einen einzigen Euro auszugeben. Man muss das Spiel halt nur verstehen...



@Iladrion

Wenn du das ganze etwas aufmerksamer liest, würdest du merken, dass ich mich auf die Aussage bezog "original teil nur ein wenig schlechter als ein aufgewertetes". Niergends habe ich erwähnt wie er aufgewertet wurde, dass es nur mit Geld gehen würde etc. Also bitte, nichts hineininterpretieren.

Man muss den Post halt nur verstehen, gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu deiner Rechnung, ja ist ganz nett durchgerechnet, aber bitte verschweig den Leuten nicht dass sie mehr als 1 Waffe zum aufwerten haben.

Um den größten Teil deines Equips auf Grad 5 zu bekommen sind an die 45 Tage, laut deiner Rechnung, nötig. 
Und wer jetzt glaubt die Entwicklung wird nicht in Richtung "Suche noch xx für ini xx, bitte nur Grad 4/5 aufwärts equipped usw" muss die letzten Jahre WoW (ja ich nehme es als Vergleich da RoM immer als gratis WoW angepriesen wird) verpasst haben.

Davon abgesehn, dass ich als frischer Lvl 50 sicher keine Lust habe, mir gleich twinks zu erstellen um mit diesen dailys zu machen.


lg,
syn


----------



## Fusie (1. April 2009)

Man könnte aber auch einfach schreiben, dass man eben mehr Zeit investieren muss sofern man nicht auf die Diamanten zurück greifen will, aber trotzdem seine Sachen ohne reales Geld aufwerten kann.

Was ja wieder rum das oft eingeworfene Nachteil "Argument" und die damit verbundene Unfairness Aussagen ins wanken bringt.

Denke man kann daher schon sagen, dass es in RoM eine ganze Ecke fairer abläuft als in manch anderen F2P Spielen.


----------



## Blocher (1. April 2009)

Erstmal ein Kompliment, es ist wirklich sehr schön geschrieben.

So jetzt zum Thema, ich hab RoM etwa ne Woche(eher weniger) mal angezockt und muss sagen für ein F2P Game und fur Leute die nix bezahlen wollen, sicher nett. Nun ich spiele WoW auch da ist nicht alles perfekt, aber es gefällt mir um einiges besser. Ich würde sagen wenn man sich an P2P games gewöhnt ist erfüllt RoM eure Wünsche nicht. Jedenfalls ist es bei mir so und ich hab schon mehrere F2P's angetestet.

Damit will ich aber niemandem die Laune an RoM verderben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (1. April 2009)

Also ich denke mal nicht das eh je soweit kommen wird das "Suche noch xy aber nur grad xy" kommen wird.
Warum net? Die WoW Imbaallesschnellschnellohnehirnundtaktik typen werden weiter in WoW "Suche nach xy min xy spelldmg xy diesunddas" suchen. 
Und die RoM Spieler werden da sie ne kleine Community sind dichter zusammenrücken, mehr Verständnis haben für die schwächeren und das was an DMG und Boni fehlt durch mehr Zeit und Taktisches Gruppenspiel ausgleichen.
So einfach is das man muss ja net einen timerunrekord aufstellen, n paar kurze Pausen, zusammenwarten und das nutzen der fähigkeiten reicht ja auch.
Und von Ingamemitteln aufgewertet zu mit Shop aufgewertet is ja wohl nur noch n lächerlich kleiner Unterschied der nur einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich repräsendiert-
Man muss net der beste sein, das is etwas das hat sich nur durch WoW in den Köpfen der Spielern festgesetzt, das man ohne maximalwerte nix wert ist. Und da darf man RoM und WoW echt nicht vergleichen


----------



## NarYethz (1. April 2009)

Wenn ich deinen Post so lese, dann bin ich i-wie froh, dass meine sucht mich bei wow behalten hat, denn viele freunde haben RoM angefangen, doch zur OB hab ich se alle wieder mit "Werbt einen Freund" und "Rolle der Wiederauferstehung" zu WoW zurückgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh man bin ich fies..
naja man merkt halt den unterschied zwischen f2p und p2p schon stark, weshalb ich einfach p2p bevorzuge, denn da muss ich nich wirtschaftsminister spielen und kann einfach strikt sagen "ich zahl 13€ im monat und gut ist, ich benutze keine char-veränderung oder transfers"
mfg


----------



## sTereoType (1. April 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch einfach schreiben, dass man eben mehr Zeit investieren muss sofern man nicht auf die Diamanten zurück greifen will, aber trotzdem seine Sachen ohne reales Geld aufwerten kann.
> 
> Was ja wieder rum das oft eingeworfene Nachteil "Argument" und die damit verbundene Unfairness Aussagen ins wanken bringt.
> 
> Denke man kann daher schon sagen, dass es in RoM eine ganze Ecke fairer abläuft als in manch anderen F2P Spielen.


um ein item max aufzuwerten braucht man diamanten die man für geld kaufen  muss. gut man könnte nun sagen "mach ich halt daylies oder handel gut im ah"
mag ja sein, aber wenn ich so lese wo man überall sagt "da komm ich auch mit daylies dran" dannf rag ich mich ob man daneben noch was anders schafft? nen 30tage mount kostet ein schonf ast di max daylies im monat, dann will man ja noch taschen etc, wieder miete fällig usw. so viele daylies kann man nicht machen also sind egal wie mans dreht abstriche zu machen. und clever im ah handel um an dias zu kommen geht auch nur bis zu einem gewissen grad. wer kauft sich schon für echtes geld dias, wenn er sie dann isn ah packt womit er gold bekomtm das eigentlich weniger wert ist als gold?


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (1. April 2009)

blöde Frage zum Thema Comunity: Wie oft kommt es bei WoW vor, dass ein (sagen wir mal) lv. 80  Spieler 2 lv.20 Spielr ohne sie zu kennen und ohne was dafür zu verlangen einfach durch ne Ini zieht, damit sie an das Equip können? 
p.s. NEIN, der Post soll nicht angreifend sein, diese Frage interessiert mich wirklich


----------



## Jogi1401 (1. April 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> blöde Frage zum Thema Comunity: Wie oft kommt es bei WoW vor, dass ein (sagen wir mal) lv. 80  Spieler 2 lv.20 Spielr ohne sie zu kennen und ohne was dafür zu verlangen einfach durch ne Ini zieht, damit sie an das Equip können?
> p.s. NEIN, der Post soll nicht angreifend sein, diese Frage interessiert mich wirklich



wenn du mich ingame fragen würdest hättest du eine 100% trefferchance was das betrifft , ich mach das nämlich gern mal so auf die schnelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ziehe sogar noch 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur derzeit bin ich eher mehr in AoC unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (1. April 2009)

Also erstmal,ganz großes Lob @Sin zum Thread.
Sehr sachlich und überzeugend geschrieben von 10 Punkten eine 10.
Ich muß Dir(leider,denn das Spiel hat mir bis vor einigen Tagen viel Spaß gemacht) in allen Punkten recht geben.
Für ein F2P-Spiel ist RoM nicht schlecht,aaaaber ohne den Item-Shop kommt mann nicht allzuweit,wenn mann oben in
der "ersten"Liga mitspielen will.
Grafik ist eigentlich recht gut,aber es läßt sich garantiert noch einiges herausholen,die Schatten sind sehr pixelig und
was mir aufgefallen ist,es existiert keine Sonne,kein Mond oder andere Lichtquellen,die einen Schatten produzieren.
Das fällt dann auf,wenn mann meint z.B. die Sonne steht vor einem,und der Schatten ist meinethalben rechts.
Crafting habe ich nach level 5 aufgehört,ich sah kein Fortkommen mehr.
Seit dem habe ich alle Sammelberufe angenommen,das geht recht problemlos.
Das Aufwerten der Items ist eine Lotteriespiel ohne gleichen und recht teuer,da kann ich Dir auch nur zustimmen.
Das Umwandeln mit dem arkanen Umwandler ist interessant,wenn die Möglichkeit bestehen würde den Umwandler
wie geplahnt mit Phirius-Münzen wieder aufladen zu können,was bei uns auf dem Server Laoch leider nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe das vor ein paar Tagen per Ticket angemahnt,heut erst die Bestätigungsmail erhalten,das das Problem bekannt
ist,und mann daran arbeitet.
Ich bin mit meinem Schurken/Kundschafter auf LvL 30/15 und momentan noch gut am Leveln,deswegen kann ich noch 
kein Levelloch erkennen,aber ich denke mir das kommt mit Sicherheit.
Ich denke,das Spiel ist gut für zwischendurch zu spielen,wenn mann nicht allzu viel davon erwartet.
Besteht allerdings eine zu große Erwartungshaltung für sagen wir mal,Iteminteressierte Extremspieler,geht es gewaltig
ins Geld,da ist der Itemshop einfach zu verlockend.
Ich selber habe mir noch kein Permanentmount oder Rüstungsaufbohrer o.Ä. zugelegt,denn ich möchte dieses Spiel
wirklich ohne Zusatzkosten spielen.
Ich akzeptiere aber alle,die gerne ihren Char optimal ausrüsten wollen,nur meiner Meinung nach ist es halt ein teurer Spaß.
Was mir an diesem Spiel aber den Spaß verdorben hat,ist im Auktionshaus mittlerweile fast ausschließlich nur noch mit
Diamanten bezahlt werden kann.
Und Diamanten kann mann bekanntlicher weise nur im Itemshop gegen Euronen kaufen.
Wer also das Schwert XY mit den supertollen Eigenschaften kaufen will,gegen Gold,Fehlanzeige.
Der Channel ist entweder Brachlandchat in Rheinkultur,oder er artet in Handels-und,oder Gildenchat aus.
Es gibt halt nur einen Zonenchat,oder den Global(Bezahl)-Chat.
An den Elitegegnern muß,da muß ich Dir auch Recht geben,wirklich noch gefeilt werden,die sind einfach nur brachial.
Da kann mann nur mit Gruppen rangehen,und selbst da ist es noch schwer.
Von den Bossgegnern will ich gar nicht erst anfangen,da braucht es schon einen ausgewachsenen Raid,sonst geht gar nix.
Also mein Fazit ist,wer ab und an mal Spaß hat das Spiel so mal zwichendurch zu spielen,für den  ist es empfehlenswert,
für diejenigen die,z.B. WoW oder HdRo gewohnt sind werden eventuell eine Enteuschung erleben.
Aber spielenswert,wenn Spiel im Vordergrund steht,ist es allemal.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Crighton (2. April 2009)

in einem post bei buffed habe ich geschrieben, dass man früher oder später auf den itemshop zugreifen muss, um mit zahlenden spielern von equip her (und ähnliches) mithalten zu können. prompt gab es 17 negative bewertungen.

es tut sowas von gut zu sehen, dass ich letzten endes doch im recht war.

wenn es einen itemshop gibt, dann hat es einen grund. er dient nicht dazu, den spielern das spiel zu erleichtern, sondern den spielern das spielen auf dem höchsten level überhaupt zu ermöglichen. kurz gesagt: keine nutzung des itemshops=schlechtes equip=bye endcontent

persönliche anmerkung an alle, die mir eine negative bewertung aufgedrückt haben: ätsch!!! ihr hattet unrecht!


----------



## Darklegun (2. April 2009)

Hab bei vielen Posts hier immer das Gefühl als könnte man sein equip nur mit dem Itemshop aufwerten, aber es gibt ja auch Händler die für GOld etwas schlechtere AUfwertitems (procchance ist niedriger) verkaufen. Damit bekommt man sein equip auch auf 4-5 aufgewärtet kostet zwar ingame Gold aber das bekommt man ja sowieso hinterhergeworfen.

Und ers ist ja nicht so als müsste man Dias kaufen. Hab mir vor 2 Tagen nen perma Mount gekauft und habe noch kein reales Geld investiert. 


P.S. : Hab die Dias übrigens durch den Verkauf von Kristallen aus der Abtei, die man für die lvl 25 spezial skills braucht. Da muss man dann nunmal ein wenig Zeit investieren. Aber ihr redet immer so als würde man ansonsten den Endcontent nicht sehen. In WoW muss man auch ein wenig Zeit dafür investieren um den zu sehen und bekomme den nicht für 13€ im Monat geschenkt..........


----------



## eaglestar (2. April 2009)

Crighton schrieb:


> ...es tut sowas von gut zu sehen, dass ich letzten endes doch im recht war....



Danke, das du mich zum lachen gebracht hast. :-)

******************************************************************

Mein Fazit nach einem Monat:


1. Ich ertappe mich immer wieder dabei, wie ich die Landschaft erkunde
2. Nette Questreihen und ab und an ein Elitemob der als Questbelohung ein blaues Item Preis gibt
3. Die Spieler in der Welt von RoM sind durch die Bank nett und sehr hilfsbereit
4. RoM ist neu und es gibt viele neue Dinge die man selber erkunden kann

Also:
Da ich sowieso momentan für wichtige Prüfungen lernen muss und daher keine Zeit mehr für WoW habe (4-6h Raid am Abend),
ist RoM eine nette Alternative um sich zu entspannen.
In meinen Augen wird RoM nie so groß, dass es WoW den Rang ablaufen könnte. Außerdem stehen noch große Titel wie Aion oder Guild Wars 2 vor der Tür.


Gruß
eagle


----------



## Mikehoof (2. April 2009)

> Für ein F2P-Spiel ist RoM nicht schlecht,aaaaber ohne den Item-Shop kommt mann nicht allzuweit,wenn mann oben in
> der "ersten"Liga mitspielen will.



Um bei einem MMO in der "ersten Liga" mitspielen zu können braucht es immer einen sehr hohen Zeitaufwand oder eine große Geldbörse also wo ist das Problem? 
Meine Frau war zu geizig Warhammer im Abo zu spielen obwohl es ihr das Spiel gefällt und nun spielt sie halt ROM, freut sich über ihre Level ups, neue Gegenden usw. Das einzige was mir sorgen macht sind diese Aussprüche..."Oh schau mal das süße Pferd! Wieviel würde das kosten?" oO

Ich habe zuwenig gezockt um es endgültig zu beurteilen ABER immer wenn ich es gespielt habe viel es mir schwer ins Bett zu gehen weil eine Quest geht immer noch :-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

djxitec schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für *Reales Geld 2 Truhen mit je 20 Plätze gekauft *die auch nicht all zu teuer sind.
> ..
> Wenn man diese Truhen nun für Reales Geld kauft *kosten sie Ca. 9 Euro *wobei man bedenken muss man bezahlt sie nur 1 mal und sie halten ewig.
> ...
> ...



Dieser Beitrag war für mich der ALLERBESTE Beweis, wie RoM funktioniert und dass letztlich beinahe jeder Spieler ins echte Portemonaie greift. Jemand, der vehement darauf verweist, dass dieses Spiel "dich nichts kostet", geht in den Itemshop....

Das mach das Spiel nicht besser oder schlechter - für WoW gibt man schließlich auch Geld aus (oder für Kino, Party, Pizzaservice, GEZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Jedoch die vielen penetrante Hinweise in verschiedenen Threats darauf, dass dieses Spiel so ganz und gar kostenlos ist, gehen letztlich bei vielen an der Realität vorbei.

Für Leute, die nur ein paar Stündchen in der Woche zur Entspannung zocken, ohne den Drang in möglichst kurzer Zeit alles gesehen, geschafft und erreicht haben zu müssen, wird es sicherlich das geeignete Spiel sein. Die werden wahrscheinlich WIRKLICH ohne Itemshop auskommen und zahlen keine monatliche Gebühr.


----------



## Archorus (2. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Für Leute, die nur ein paar Stündchen in der Woche zur Entspannung zocken, ohne den Drang in möglichst kurzer Zeit alles gesehen, geschafft und erreicht haben zu müssen, wird es sicherlich das geeignete Spiel sein. Die werden wahrscheinlich WIRKLICH ohne Itemshop auskommen und zahlen keine monatliche Gebühr.


Stimmt, Du meinst bestimmt diese komischen Exemplare, die auch noch so was wie ein RL haben. Das sind ja nur zwei oder drei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (2. April 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So, bevor ich hier anfange zu schreiben: Das ganze hier schreibe ich rein subjektiv und möchte niemanden davon abhalten das Spiel zu spielen, damit anzufangen. Meine Behauptungen die ich aufstelle basieren auf selbst erlebtes, dass muss also nicht heißten, dass euch das selbe widerfährt.
> 
> So nun zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Ich selbst habe mit RoM schon in der Closed Beta angefangen. Damals waren nur einige wenige Gebiete freigeschaltet und der Fokus lag vor allem auf die Startgebiete. Während der Zeit konnte man vor allem eins tun: Herausfinden welche Klassen kombination einem am besten gefiel.
> ...



/signed 
die selben themen hab ich auch schon angesprochen lass die noobs weiter rom spielen die werden noch checken das 13 euro im monat billiger ist


----------



## demoritas (2. April 2009)

x Seiten Fullquote für einen Satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



u made my day

(sorry für OT)


----------



## Fusie (2. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> um ein item max aufzuwerten braucht man diamanten die man für geld kaufen  muss. gut man könnte nun sagen "mach ich halt daylies oder handel gut im ah"
> mag ja sein, aber wenn ich so lese wo man überall sagt "da komm ich auch mit daylies dran" dannf rag ich mich ob man daneben noch was anders schafft? nen 30tage mount kostet ein schonf ast di max daylies im monat, dann will man ja noch taschen etc, wieder miete fällig usw. so viele daylies kann man nicht machen also sind egal wie mans dreht abstriche zu machen. und clever im ah handel um an dias zu kommen geht auch nur bis zu einem gewissen grad. wer kauft sich schon für echtes geld dias, wenn er sie dann isn ah packt womit er gold bekomtm das eigentlich weniger wert ist als gold?



Hmmm, steht bei dir vielleicht irgendwer hinter dir mit einer Nagelkeule in der Hand und spricht drohend "Wenn du in diesen Monat nicht X oder Y oder mindestens Z bei deinem Charakter schaffst, gibt es volles Pfund aufs Maul!"?
Das ist ja gerade der Witz an RoM, ich stehe absolut nicht unter dem "Ich muss aber diesen Monat X,Y oder mindestens Z schaffen, weil ich ja auch dafür bezahlt habe!" Druck, brauch es eben länger bis meine Hütte ihre Möbel bekommt, oder reite ich eben weiterhin mit dem 2h-Mietgaul durch die Gegend, da kräht hier doch kein Hahn nach, selbst wenn man nur per Pedes unterwegs ist, wäre es schnurz piep egal...

Dann dieses ich will, ich brauch oder ich möchte... wofür? Wird es eben unbequem oder ist kein Platz da, muss ich irgendwas weg werfen oder beim Händler verkaufen, für Rohstoffe und wichtige Sachen habe ich noch immer genug Platz.
Da werden keine Taschen angemietet und da werden auch keine zusätzlichen Truhen über den Item-Shop gekauft.
Letztens erst das Set aus Logar und das folgende aus Silberquell verkauft, na und? Es kommen auch wieder andere Sets, die dann irgendwann auch den Weg zum NPC finden oder sofern gute Werte drauf sind, deren entledigt werden und dann eben in den Verkauf gehen.

Bei deinem letzen Satz sieht man wie wenig Ahnung du von RoM hast, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber schau mal auf Aontacht ins AH, da gibt es etliche Angebote mit Diamanten gegen Gold, die es ja eigentlich gar nicht geben dürfte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem Fullquote, na man musst ja nochmal den subjektiven veralteten Kram quoten, nicht das hier noch wer auf die Idee kommt, das RoM vielleicht doch gar nicht so schlecht ist, sofern man mit der richtigen Einstellung an das Spiel geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. April 2009)

fusie, wenn du es so willst gibt es nirgends druck. auch nicht in wow
und nur weil du sagst man zwingt dich nicht dazu, wirst du es letztendlich doch machen wenn du rom komplett spielen willst und da geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf!
aussagen wie "ich muss kein geld ausgeben" sind für mich gleichbedeutend mit "ich kann jeder zeit mit rauchen aufhören". beides oft gehört und am ende kommt das gegenteil raus...
aber gegen das bezahl model spricht an sich auch nix, ist halt nur risikoreicher dort in einen kaufrausch zu verfallen. aber ein f2p mmo im wörtlichen sinne gibt es derzeit einfach nicht (obwohl, bis auf die anschaffungskosten würd ich GW dazu zählen)


----------



## Archorus (2. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> fusie, wenn du es so willst gibt es nirgends druck. auch nicht in wow


Also was mal ganz davon ab, was man nun von welchem Spiel hält: Wenn man monatlich eine Faltrate zahlt, ist in jedem Fall ein "Druck" da und es führt zur Mehrnutzung. Da gibt es zig Analysen, z.B. aus der Zeit seit der Einführung der ganzen Telefon-Flats. Man hat immer den hintergründigen Druck, seine 13 Euro maximal auszuschöpfen. Und ich weiß das selber noch: Gerade frisch das Abo in WoW erneuert, da musste ich 3 Wochen weg. Da ärgert man sich schon. Dabei geht es gar nicht um die Höhe des Geldbetrages sondern einfach um den Unterschied zwischen kostet etwas oder gratis (wenn auch mit möglichen Folgekosten). Das ist ein ganz fundamentaler Unterschied - und das ist auch nicht wegzudiskutieren... ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht: So ticken die Menschen einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahlwaise (2. April 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> Also was mal ganz davon ab, was man nun von welchem Spiel hält: Wenn man monatlich eine Faltrate zahlt, ist in jedem Fall ein "Druck" da und es führt zur Mehrnutzung. Da gibt es zig Analysen, z.B. aus der Zeit seit der Einführung der ganzen Telefon-Flats. Man hat immer den hintergründigen Druck, seine 13 Euro maximal auszuschöpfen. Und ich weiß das selber noch: Gerade frisch das Abo in WoW erneuert, da musste ich 3 Wochen weg. Da ärgert man sich schon. Dabei geht es gar nicht um die Höhe des Geldbetrages sondern einfach um den Unterschied zwischen kostet etwas oder gratis (wenn auch mit möglichen Folgekosten). Das ist ein ganz fundamentaler Unterschied - und das ist auch nicht wegzudiskutieren... ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht: So ticken die Menschen einfach.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist so ähnlich wie die Leute die immer weiter saufen, auch wenn sie schon lange gekotzt haben, das Bier muss noch aus, das ist bezahlt.
das ist eine so selten dämliche Mentalität, dass man mit gesundem Verstand nur darüber lachen kann.

ob RoM mir letztlich Spaß macht oder nicht, kann ich mit lvl 10/10 noch nicht sagen, was ich aber definitiv weiss, ist, dass ich sicher nicht für jeden Driss Extrageld zahlen werde. wenn ich der Meinung bin ich will ein Permanentmount haben, gut zahl ich das, aber das kann ich mir für mich pers. nicht vorstellen.
und faktisch ist Content einfach auch nur das was man selber daraus macht. wenn man sich in WoW, WAR, RoM, etc. so unter Druck setzen lässt, das man ein Pflichtprogramm gegen seinen eigentlichen Willen abspulen muss, sollte man sich Gedanken über eine Suchttherapie machen!
ich spiele viel und gerne, auch wenn das sicher sehr relativ ist, aber wer spielen mit arbeiten verwechselt hat was nicht verstanden!


----------



## SireS (3. April 2009)

Also ich mag dicke Titten, ROM selbst ist mir grafisch zu bieder, mir fehlen vor allem Lichteffekte, es kommt keine richtige Atmosphäre auf, der Sound ist, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, eher mies...

Aber wenn ich meiner Gnomin in wow so ein paar richtige Ballermänner verpassen könnte, das wär ne feine Sache =P


----------



## Dabow (3. April 2009)

Vielen Lieben Dank für diese Auskunft. Ich spiele seid knapp 4 Jahren WoW und wollte schon einige male neue Spiele testen. Leider habe ich es nie geschafft ein Spiel zu finden, dass WoW ersetzen kann.

Mit RoM dachte ich : Hey, evt ändert sich an meiner Situation jetzt etwas ... nachdem ich deinen Text gelesen habe, hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr das Spiel zu testen. Scheinst ja nicht der einzigste zu sein, der so seine Probleme hat. 

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für den Fred


----------



## valibaba (3. April 2009)

Habe RoM auch angetestet... und bin nicht weit gekommen bei lvl 12 war ich am ende meiner Nerven. Die Quests sind langweilig das Berufssystem verwirrend (meine meinung) und die Grafik eintönig, ausserdem gibt man gut und gerne 100euro im monat für den Itemshop aus wenn man nicht auf die Gimmicks verzichten will, welche halt doch recht nützlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich gebe lieber 13euro im monat für n spiel wie wow aus welches immer aktuallisiert wird und alle die selben chancen haben ohne extra Geld ein zu bringen. ich bin mit WoW zufrieden und werde es wohl bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Andere mögen vielleicht mit RoM glücklich sein...


----------



## Mikehoof (3. April 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Habe RoM auch angetestet... und bin nicht weit gekommen bei lvl 12 war ich am ende meiner Nerven. Die Quests sind langweilig das Berufssystem verwirrend (meine meinung) und die Grafik eintönig, ausserdem gibt man gut und gerne 100euro im monat für den Itemshop aus wenn man nicht auf die Gimmicks verzichten will, welche halt doch recht nützlich sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja genau man muß 100€ im Monat ausgeben.... Wenn du mit WoW zufrieden bist wird dir sowieso kein anderes Spiel zusagen, so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. 

Wo haben denn bei WoW alle die gleichen Chancen? Leute mit mehr Zeit und Geld können sich dort genauso Vorteile verschaffen.


----------



## Archorus (3. April 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja genau man muß 100€ im Monat ausgeben.... Wenn du mit WoW zufrieden bist wird dir sowieso kein anderes Spiel zusagen, so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> Wo haben denn bei WoW alle die gleichen Chancen? Leute mit mehr Zeit und Geld können sich dort genauso Vorteile verschaffen.


Recht haste... und die Argumente spielen hier so langsam nur noch PingPong... eine klassische (festgefahrene) Altbier-Kölsch-Diskussion, wie es scheint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...wobei ich sagen würde, wer 100 Euro im Monat für welches Online-Spiel auch immer ausgibt, sollte eh mal seine Prioritäten prüfen (lassen).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gfx_s (3. April 2009)

Zunächst ein guter Beitrag. Dennoch kann ich deine Erfahrungen nur bedinkt teilen.
Was den Support angeht druchaus. Auch wenn man sich vor Augen halten sollte, welche Mittel ROM zur Verfügung hat, in Bezug auf Aufwand/Zeit, 
im Gegensatz zu anderen Games mit mehr Backround. 

Habe ein paar Jahre WOW hinter mir, und meiner Meinung nach ist WOW ausgelutscht, jedenfalls für mich. 
Und ROM ist für mich eine gute Alternative, da es oftmals genau da angesetzt hat, was ich an WOW hasse.

Schon allein der Weltsucher, die Portmöglichkeiten auch innerhalb der Städte, stimmen mich Positiv.
Auch die Chance bei einem Spiel, mal mit vorne dabei zu sein, hat mich motiviert, auch die Rüstungen usw. 
sind toll. Man siehe z. B. die Rüstungen der Ritters. 

Ich muss zugeben, beinahe hätte ich mit lvl 5 aufgehört zu zocken, aber da mir langweillig war......
Kann nur sagen das sehr wohl mehr Individuelle Möglichkeiten gibt seinen Char zu formen, und das 
in einem F2P. Eig. net schlecht. Kann diese Vorgefertigten Talentbäume net mehr sehen.

Auch die Möglichkeit im AH die Preisentwicklung sehen zu können, ist ein toller Ansatz.
Zur Community kann ich nur sagen - es gibt immer Trottel, Leute die meinen ausfallend werden 
zu müssen. Dennoch hab ich meistens auch noch um halb 2 Nachts, den entscheidenen Hinweis in relativ
kurzer Zeit bekommen, um den Quest zu lösen. Ohne WOW-Ignoranz od. nur ein ^^.

Und für ein f2p bietet es viele Wege um zum Ziel zu kommen, was manche Behaupten mann muss zwangsläufig, DIAS 
für &#8364; kaufen, ist Unsinn. Mit ein wenig Geschick kann man durch Handel usw. an DIAS kommen, und sich ebenfalls die 
zeitersparenden sowie versch. Items kaufen. Es wurde auch des öfteren schon betont, dass diese Items meist zum effizienteren 
weiter kommen dinnlich sind. Und nicht wie schon in anderen Spielen zu sehen, die MEGA-POWER Rüstung zu bieten hat.  

Im Grunde kann dieses Spiel eher sekundär mit WOW verglichen werden, da die Rahmenbedingungen nicht gleich sind.
Auch Leute die bis LVL 12 - 15 lvln waren, haben nur ein bedingtes Urteil abzugben. Kanntet Ihr WOW im ganzen Ausmaß 
mit lvl 20 - 25? Für mich lächerlich! Man muss den Horizont schon ganz sehen, sonst ist das Urteil nur gerinfügig Aussagekräftig.

Wenn man bedenkt, welches Potenzial noch drin steckt, und in welche kurzer Zeit schon Content implementiert wurde, (noch nicht mal 1 Mon. ist das Spiel offiziel draußen). 

Was die Grafik angeht, so hab ich alles auf max. gestellt. Sieht ganz ansprechend aus und läuft ohne Probs, auch die Zauber sehen gut aus.

Sicherlich gibt es noch einige Ecken u. Kanten, nur im HInblick zu anderen Spielen, die teilweise erschienen sind, ohne wirklich 
spielfähig zu sein, bin ich zuversichtlich, da ROM bisher gut zu spielen ist, und Mängel nicht in solch einem großem Ausma? wie z. B.
bei AoC, Vanguard am Anfang da sind. Eher im Gegenteil es sind gut lösbare Dinge.

mfg-...


----------



## Trainow (3. April 2009)

Super Arbeit, Hast dir echt Mühe gegeben. Und Intressante Punkte haste erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find bei Punkto Grafik, Rom sieht aus Wow stimmt nicht, seid Wotlk ist die Grafik stark verbessert worden und man merkt das WoW mit anderen MMorpg´s mithalten kann. Natürlich nicht in Sachen Polygonen aber in Liebe zum Details und Architektur ganz klar die Nase vorne.
Mich stört an Rom am meisten die Character Animationen das sieht so unatürlich aus.


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

gfx_s schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es noch einige Ecken u. Kanten, nur im HInblick zu anderen Spielen, die teilweise erschienen sind, ohne wirklich
> spielfähig zu sein, bin ich zuversichtlich, da ROM bisher gut zu spielen ist, und Mängel nicht in solch einem großem Ausma? wie z. B.
> bei AoC, *Vanguard* am Anfang da sind. Eher im Gegenteil es sind gut lösbare Dinge.
> 
> mfg-...


ok , die spiele mögen sehr verbugged auf den markt gekommens ein, aber gerade in Vanguard hab ich mich mit am wohlsten gefühlt. was man da alles machen konnte suche ich noch vergeblich. allein das man das spiel komplett als crafter bestreiten konnte fand ich egnial udn crafting war in Vanguard auch ein ernstzunehmendes thema.
das bug argument zählt für mich nur dann, wenn rom mit einer ähnlich komplexität wie die als beispiel genannten spiele erschienen wäre...


----------



## Fusie (3. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> fusie, wenn du es so willst gibt es nirgends druck. auch nicht in wow
> und nur weil du sagst man zwingt dich nicht dazu, wirst du es letztendlich doch machen wenn du rom komplett spielen willst und da geb ich dir brief und siegel drauf!
> aussagen wie "ich muss kein geld ausgeben" sind für mich gleichbedeutend mit "ich kann jeder zeit mit rauchen aufhören". beides oft gehört und am ende kommt das gegenteil raus...
> aber gegen das bezahl model spricht an sich auch nix, ist halt nur risikoreicher dort in einen kaufrausch zu verfallen. aber ein f2p mmo im wörtlichen sinne gibt es derzeit einfach nicht (obwohl, bis auf die anschaffungskosten würd ich GW dazu zählen)



Es scheint ja wirklich schwer zu kapieren sein, das es Menschen gibt die ihre eigene Linie haben und zu der auch stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich nun x mal schon geschrieben haben, dass ich in RoM kein Geld lasse, weil es absolut NICHT notwendig ist, ändert auch kein Brief und kein Siegel etwas daran das ich in RoM kein Geld lassen werde.
Ich habe bisher kein Geld ausgegeben, ich gebe kein Geld aus und ich werde auch kein Geld ausgeben.

Nun bitte nach sprechen und auswendig lernen, man brauch in RoM kein reales Geld ausgeben, man brauch in RoM kein reales Geld ausgeben, man brauch in RoM kein reales Geld ausgeben... bitte 1000 mal wiederholen und bis dahin nicht mehr posten, danke.

Gestern von den Phirusmarken den ersten Blumentopf gekauft, bisher 60 Diamanten über das AH erhalten und mir davon einen 20er Stack Rüstungssteine gekauft, heute dürften wieder ein paar Diamanten in meinen Besitz wandern.
Und was viele hier schon schreiben wird nur bestätigt, man brauch nichts aus dem Diamanten-Shop, man kommt auch gut ohen klar.
Hier wurde schon mehrfach beschrieben das man nichts kaufen muss, und immer wieder kommt das selbe Gewäsch als Antwort.
Ja... aber... aber... aber WENN du dann doch eventuell vielleicht... bla... bla... bla... natürlich, wenn der Hund nicht geschissen hätte, hätte er den Hasen auch noch bekommen.

*ES GEHT AUCH OHNE DIAMANTEN KAUF!*​Einrahmen und über den PC kleben, oder vielleicht für dich verständlicher, ich rauche nicht und ich werde auch nicht rauchen. Hoffe das ist nun verstanden, auch wenn dadurch vielleicht dein Weltbild ins wanken gerät... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anowo (3. April 2009)

Also ich spiele Rom seit Dezember und ich mag es garnicht wenn hier Leute es mit Wow vergleichen, weil das wäre für mich so als würde man das Etap- Hotel mit dem Hilton Hotel vergleichen.

Besser man vergleicht es mit Cabal Online und Rappelz und da in dem Bereich ist Rom unangefochten einfach Spitze. Ich zocke es auch neben Wow und War und es macht einfach Spaß und das sollte eigentlich der Hauptgrund sein zu spielen. Und ich sage auch Rom ist besser als Cabal Onlineund Rappelz, mit Wow oder War würde ich es nie vergleichen weil die Spiele in einer andern Liga spielen.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (3. April 2009)

endlich komt hier eine vernünftige Diskussion zustande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schließe mich Fusie zu 100% an


----------



## Lysergix (3. April 2009)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Buffed hat finanziell stark von diesen Spiel profitiert, weshalb sie das Vertrauen, welches ich ihnen durch unabhängige und sachliche Recherchen anderer MMOS gegeben habe, verspielt haben!



Haben sie das nicht schon bei AoC?^^

@TE

/sign

Allerdings hatte ich mein erstes Questloch schon mit 28 und musste dann ins Gebirge, weil ich absolut keine low Instanzen spielen wollte (Stichwort: XP-Schulden) und die Bossquests größtenteils ausgelassen hab mangels Raidfindung (Riocht is imho ganz schön leer) Somit habe ich meiner Zweitklasse die Quests wegleveln müssen...wie ich nun die Zweitklasse jemals auf 50 bekommen soll außer durch wochenlanges grinden, ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel^^ Warum die Zweitklasse nicht zumindest dieselben Quests nochmal machen kann, wird mir ebenfalls n Rätsel bleiben..ist es doch faktisch ein twink...


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (3. April 2009)

such dir eine (gute) Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Aontacht gibts kaum Probleme dieser art, und da wir eine volle Gilde (110 Member) sind, findet sich auch immer jemand zum spielen
p.s. sonst einfach paar tage warten


----------



## Lysergix (3. April 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> such dir eine (gute) Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wäre auch ne Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte es nicht aber auch ohne Gruppenspiel möglich sein, bis zum max. Level durchzuquesten? In einem MMO geht das Spiel imho nunmal erst im Endgame los und die Levelphase ist das notwendige Übel..sozusagen der immerwährende Klotz am Bein in dieser Art Spiele^^

PS: Hab auf Riocht noch keine Gilde gefunden, der ich joinen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lies mal die Vorstellungthreads im Offiziellen, dann weißte warum. Nur eine Gilde hat seine Ziele aufgeführt...


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (3. April 2009)

Meiner Gilde bin ich eigentlich eher spontan beigetreten XD
Alleine leveln klappt bis jetzt (lv.21) ganz gut (bin die meiste Zeit alleine unterwegs)
Unsere Gilde hat nur ein Ziel: Spaß am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt klappts Prima^^, alle verstehen sich, Raidpflicht gibts nicht, anwesenheit reicht alle 2 Wochen einmal einloggen xD schließlich stehen wir nicht unter Zeitdruck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Also ich hab RoM selber in der CB angefangen und war dann auch bei der OB noch dabei. Allerdings bis zum offiziellen Release hat es mich dann nicht mehr da gehalten. Das lag zum Teil an den vom TE beschriebenen Dingen. Hauptsächlich aber daran das RoM in meinen Augen letzendlich nicht "anders" ist als all die anderen F2P Titel. Es ist eben Inhaltlich und Qualitativ ein grosser Unterschied zwischen einem F2P Spiel und einem P2P Spiel. Letzteres ist Inhaltlich und Qualitativin fast allen Fällen deutlich besser.
Ich blicke selber auf eine lange Spielzeit zurück sowohl was P2P als auch F2P betrifft. Ich hab UO, AO, D4O, DAOC, AOC, WAR, WOW, NC2, EQ2, LA2 und noch einige mehr unter den P2P gespielt und getestet (min 4 Wochen jeweils). Habe aber auch F2P Titel wie FLYFF, CABAL, SHAIYA, METIN2, FLORENSIA, ROM und einige andere gespielt und getestet. Von daher denke ich kann ich mir ein Urteil über den Unterschied zwischen F2P und P2P durch aus erlauben. 
RoM ist sicherlich eines der besseren F2P Games und könnte auch in Zukunft hier und da noch eine Schlagzeile wert sein. Aber den Hype den man drum macht, besonders von Seiten der Buffed Reaktion ist einfach unangebracht. Da merkt man schon den deultichen Komerzdruck dem die Redaktion scheinbar grade in diesem Thema unterliegt.
Ich find es auch falsch RoM mit WoW oder WAR oder anderen P2P Titeln zu vergleichen. Denn allein schon durch das Bezahlmodel haben diese spiele keinerlei Ähnlichkeit. Und mal ehrlich, wer WOW gespielt hat und ROM gespielt hat (mehr als nur die ersten 10 lvl) wird nur wenige Ecken finden wo man sagen könnte " das ist wie in WoW".

Ich finde die ROM Spieler sollen weiter spielen und auch Spass an ihrem Spiel haben. Aber sie sollten auch aufhören Kritiker immer gleich als "Teufel" oder "RoM-Hasser" hin stellen zu wollen. RoM ist zwar ein F2P Titel, aber wer wirklich ernsthaft spielen will (also mehr als 3-4 Stunden die Woche) wird grade im lvl 40+ Bereich merken das es eben mit dem Free to Play nicht mehr zu trifft. 
Ich hab schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben das ein Spiel, basierend auf einem IS einfach darauf ausgelegt ist den Kunden früher oder später eben in den selben zu ziehen, damit er dort Geld lässt. Und beobachtungen aus anderen F2P Spielen zeigen das über 90% früher oder später (wenn sie sich in irgend einer Weise mit dem Spiel identifizieren können) zu Shopitems greifen. 
Die Gewinnspanne dieser Spiele ist sogar höher (für den Betreiber) als in Spielen die P2P sind und eine vergleichbare Userzahl haben. Deswegen ist es nicht verwunderlich das immer mehr und mehr F2P auf den Markt drängen und den Kunden regelrecht überschwemmen. Ich fürchte dieser Trend wird sich nicht nur fortsetzen, nein er wird sicherlich früher oder später auch die P2P Titel verdrängen. Eben weil der Betreiber durch einen IS deutlich mehr Gewinn machen kann als durch eine feste Abogebühr.

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen:

@ ROM Fans: Öffter mal die Rosarote Brille abnehmen (zumindest jene die eine tragen) und mal öffter das Bezahlsystem kritisch betrachten. Auch mal hinterfragen und nicht alles hin nehmen.

@ ROM "Gegner": Lasst die Leute spielen was sie wollen. Ob und wie teuer ein "F2P" für jeden einzelnen wird zeigt sich eh erst im Laufe von Monaten (Jahre). Und es ist das Geld der Spieler und nicht eures was "zum Fenster" raus fliegt.


ein schönes WE noch allen


----------



## osama (4. April 2009)

sehr schön was du geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe RoM nur bis lvl 14 erprobt danach verging mir total die lust... öde q einfach wie ich finde ein wow abklatsch aber bisher der beste abklatsch den ich gespielt hab als f2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## TheGui (4. April 2009)

Hab RoM Ewig gesaugt.... 5min gespielt und seit dem nichtmer angeworfen.
Danke, einen zweiten "erzwungenen" Anlauf kann ich mir somit ersparen!


----------



## onkelzfan (4. April 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt ja auch mal RoM getestet.Mehrere Server mehrere Chars und so weiter. ich hab jetzt fast 3 Jahre WoW gespielt. Aber, ich muss sagen, WoW nervt nurnoch. Jede Klasse ist gleich, jeder kann alles , jeder hat cc, aber braucht es nicht mehr weil alles nurnoch gebombt wird. Hirn zum Spiel ist nicht mehr erforderlich. Jeder haut alles um, weil Blizz es allen recht machen wollte, das macht das Spiel kaputt. Jede Klasse sollte irgendwo individuell bleiben. Rom ist zwar nen netter Zeitvertreib aber mehr auch nicht wenn man nicht im Eurosumpf/Dias versinken möchte. Ich spiele jetzt HDRO, da ist die Grafik geil und es ist mal was neues, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so und nicht das Turbine es Blizz gleich macht und es jedem recht machen möchte. In diesem Sinne.


Gru0 der Onkelzfan.


----------



## RioRaiser (4. April 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also ich hab RoM selber in der CB angefangen und war dann auch bei der OB noch dabei. Allerdings bis zum offiziellen Release hat es mich dann nicht mehr da gehalten. Das lag zum Teil an den vom TE beschriebenen Dingen. Hauptsächlich aber daran das RoM in meinen Augen letzendlich nicht "anders" ist als all die anderen F2P Titel. Es ist eben Inhaltlich und Qualitativ ein grosser Unterschied zwischen einem F2P Spiel und einem P2P Spiel. Letzteres ist Inhaltlich und Qualitativin fast allen Fällen deutlich besser.
> Ich blicke selber auf eine lange Spielzeit zurück sowohl was P2P als auch F2P betrifft. Ich hab UO, AO, D4O, DAOC, AOC, WAR, WOW, NC2, EQ2, LA2 und noch einige mehr unter den P2P gespielt und getestet (min 4 Wochen jeweils). Habe aber auch F2P Titel wie FLYFF, CABAL, SHAIYA, METIN2, FLORENSIA, ROM und einige andere gespielt und getestet. Von daher denke ich kann ich mir ein Urteil über den Unterschied zwischen F2P und P2P durch aus erlauben.
> RoM ist sicherlich eines der besseren F2P Games und könnte auch in Zukunft hier und da noch eine Schlagzeile wert sein. Aber den Hype den man drum macht, besonders von Seiten der Buffed Reaktion ist einfach unangebracht. Da merkt man schon den deultichen Komerzdruck dem die Redaktion scheinbar grade in diesem Thema unterliegt.
> Ich find es auch falsch RoM mit WoW oder WAR oder anderen P2P Titeln zu vergleichen. Denn allein schon durch das Bezahlmodel haben diese spiele keinerlei Ähnlichkeit. Und mal ehrlich, wer WOW gespielt hat und ROM gespielt hat (mehr als nur die ersten 10 lvl) wird nur wenige Ecken finden wo man sagen könnte " das ist wie in WoW".
> ...



/sign und eigentlich könnte man diesen kommentar als Fazit aus dem Fazit stehen lassen. Mittlerweile schaut man sich als Kritiker sowieso besser im Stillen die ausbleibenden Sinnvollen News, die immer häufiger erscheinenden negativ-berichte von leuten die es 2-4 monate mit dem Spiel ausgehalten haben, und die nicht enden wollende Kritik am Service und der behebung von bugs, an - und denkt sich seinen Teil. Ob man sich irgendwann ein "wir hams euch ja gesagt - nix mit kostenlos für viel-spieler" verkneifen kann - is ne andere frage...


----------



## Bhaalo (4. April 2009)

Citronette schrieb:


> *Charakter Erstellung*
> Also ich muss sagen, dass man dem Menschen auch etwas Verstand zugestehen sollte. Wenn man keinen an der Klatsche hat und ein gewisses geistiges Alter kommt man glaube ich nicht auf die Idee sich einen Char wie vom TE als Beispiel gebracht zu machen. Vielleicht wenn man mal betrunken ist oder in einem anderen Zustand, aber dann spielt man den ein mal und dann war es das auch.



ich wette, gäbe es solch funktionen in wow, es würden einige "deformierte" 80r rum laufen.

danke für den beitrag. wenn wow3.1 keinen neuen spass bringt wollt ich was neues suchen, das spiel wird es schonmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das auf der stelle stehen und mittels echt-geld leveln sieht für mich schwer nach abzocke aus.


----------



## Glohin (4. April 2009)

@Uktawa,genau so sehe ich das auch.
RoM ist ein ganz normales F2P-Spiel,welches mann einmal so nebenbei spielen kann.
Es macht Spaß,mehr sollte es auch nicht machen.
@RioRaiser,kan ich nur sagen /sign.
Da kann ich mich auch nur anschließen und damit sollte eigentlich auch alles gesagt sein.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Keksautomat (4. April 2009)

Ich habs in der OB kurz angespielt, eine Magierin und hatte auch schon LVL 5 erreicht, do da merkte ich:  nein, dass ist nichts für dich. Deinstalliert, und jut war.

Danke für die Rezession, super gemacht !


----------



## DrDiode (4. April 2009)

djxitec schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> zu anfang muss ich erst mal sagen das ich nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen habe und natürlich jeder eine andere meinung hat.
> 
> ...



Na ja ne alternative zu WOW würde dich mal nicht sagen, wenn man sich schon mit Warcraft gelangweilt hat. Iss bissel unlogisch. Man macht ja keinen Schritt zurück, eher nach vorn ;-)

Ich habs auch kurz getestet und denke man hat versucht mit wenig Aufwand nen kostenloses Spiel für Online Gamer zu basteln.

Wenig Aufwand zeigt sich zum einen in der Grafik, wo vielleicht noch ne billige Engine verwendet wurde um so die Kosten zu senken. 

Wenig Aufwand und geringer Anspruch in den Quests.  

Was mich noch persönlich gestört hat ist die Abnutzung der Zeitbezogenen Items. Ich hatte ein Reittier , was glaube ich für 5h aktiv gewesen wäre.

Bei anderen Spielen wurde da die reine Spielzeit gerechnet(Warhammer bei den Glückssteinen), das heisst wenn mans ich ausloggt läuft die zeit auch nicht weiter. Bei ROM ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Einmal aktiviert dann läuft der Timer auch wenn man ich ausloggt.

Und bei nem Spiel wo man für zeitgebundene Items zahlt(sei es mit Euro oder Ingamegold) ist mein Fazit das da bissel Abzocke gemacht wird.


----------



## Fusie (4. April 2009)

Tja ja, weil ja alles so schlecht ist, kein normales Spielen ohne Diamanten möglich ist, liest man hier auch immer wieder Einwürfe, die ziemlich genau beschreiben wie man OHNE Diamanten voran kommt... die Server sind fast rund um die Uhr gut besucht... stimmt, das Spiel geht wirklich unter!

Rette sich wer kann und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer in RoM nicht ohne Diamanten kaufen auskommt... der kauft wohl auch [Spielwährung seiner Wahl] im [Spiel seiner Wahl], da er dort wohl auch nichts aus eigener Kraft packt.

Eine haltlose "Unterstellung"? Ach wirklich? Na sowas, aber hier kommt auf jeder Seite ein Hansel daher, der meint allen vorbeten zu müssen das es ohne Diamanten nicht gehen würde, und das wird dann auch noch geglaubt...

Gestern meinen Krempel von +2 auf +3 gebracht, einfach nur um mal zu sehen was bei rum kommt, ergab unterm Strich leider nur einen geringen Schub, da dürfte es mehr bringen ->Gold<- in Fusionssteine mit passenden Werte zu stecken.

Dazu noch 2 weitere Pflanzen ins Zimmerchen gestellt für nun insgesamt +30 TP... scheint so ähnlich wie ein Erholungsbonus zu wirken, mal sehen was heute an Sachen gegen Diamanten im AH raus gegangen sind und dann weiter in Reifort mit meiner Sekundärklasse questen.

Und alles ohne einen Cent im Item-Shop zu lassen, ja es stimmt schon, das ist wirklich schlimm, man verliert Haus und Hof wenn man RoM spielt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (4. April 2009)

Fusie ich kann dir nur zustimmen.
RoM ist eines der besten kostenlosen MMOs die ich kenne.

Mir bereites wirklich Freude.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es bei WEITEM des beste. Schon bei der Grafik fängt es an.


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Ich hab da mal 2 Denkanstösse für die Fraktion der "Wir zahlen nix und bekommen trotzdem 100%" Spieler. 
Zum einen überlegt einmal warum es die IS gibt. Genau, der Betreiber nutzt diesen um an das Geld der Kunden zu kommen. Was ja auch gerechtfertigt ist, schliesslich kostet das Spiel ja im laufenden Betrieb auch was und verdienen will man ja auch.
Mal angenommen allein 7/10 Spielern sagen _"ich werde nie etwas im IS kaufen"_ weil es ja theoretisch auch ohne geht. In diesem Falle würden nur 30% der aktiven Spieler das ganze System finanzieren. Was natürlich beim Betreiber zu der Frage führen würde _"müssen wir uns mit 30% begnügen...Nein!"_. Also würde der Betreiber Items in den IS packen die deutliche Vorteile bringen, eben damit mehr Leute den IS nutzen. Und schwups würden dann nur noch 4/10 Spielern sagen _"ich werde nie etwas im IS kaufen"_. Dann fragt sich der Betreiber wieder _"müssen wir uns mit 60% begnügen...Nein!"_. Ergo kommen weitere Items in den IS die dafür sorgen das weitere Spieler Geld aus geben. 
Das Prinzip eines IS baut darauf auf das der Kunde (in dem Falle Ihr die RoM Spieler) früher oder später Geld im IS lässt. Sei es nun für ein lustiges Pet, ein Pferd oder das ImbaRoxxorObermozzerSchwert. 
Sicherlich ist es derzeit NOCH nicht so das man Rüstungen, Waffen, Schmuck ect mit deutlichen Unterschieden nur im IS bekommt. Aber nieman kann garantieren das es nicht so kommen wird. Und das eben ist doch der Punkt. 
Spielt man RoM über längere Zeit (ohne Euros aus zu geben) und es macht einem richtig Spass kommt früher oder später der Punkt wo man sieht das jene um einen herum die Geld im IS lassen besser zurecht kommen. Sei es nun das sie schneller leveln, mehr Gold haben oder sich bessere Items/Buffs/Tränke ect leisten können. Und dann stellt man sich die Frage ob man nicht doch auch im IS einkaufen sollte. 
Es gibt immer Spieler die sich lange Zeit so durch "mogeln" können ohne etwas zu zahlen. Aber wer ein F2P schon einmal längere Zeit gespielt hat und sich in irgendeiner Weise damit identifizieren konnte, weiß das man früher oder später sagt _"ach Scheisse..ich geb jetzt Geld aus"_. Und genau das ist es nämlich worauf der Betreiber spekuliert. 
Ein Spiel das auf einem IS basiert kann nur dann funktionieren wenn die Mehrheit der Kunden regelmässig Geld im IS lässt. Und das dieses System wunderbar funktioniert zeigt doch der MMO Markt. Es gibt mehr F2P Titel als P2P Titel und der Markt wird Monat für Monat mit weiteren überschwemmt. Eben weil sie für die Betreiber kleine Goldgruben sind.


----------



## HappyChaos (4. April 2009)

danke für den super bericht,hatte ma vor rom anzutesten,auf buffed wurde es immer für so toll erklärt,unzählige shows,aber in der praxis siehts dann anders aus...wobei ich mich frage,wieso buffed ein f2p spiel hier vorstellt,mit einem,anscheinend,aus deinem bericht lesend,sehr schlechten eindruck,statt mal etwas über andere spiele,à la warhammer,hdro o.ä. zu machen


----------



## Deadwool (4. April 2009)

Weil runesofmagic.com nicht zufällig einen Buffed Unterordner hat, über den sämtliche Anmeldungen laufen die von hier aus getätigt werden. Klingelts ?


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (4. April 2009)

das ImbaRoxxorObermozzerSchwert wird es nicht geben, das wäre nämlich von Frogsters seite eine reine Selbstmorsaktion, denn sie werben viel damit, dass es im Itemshop KEINE starke Ausrüstng geben wird. Sobald sie sich nicht mehr daran halten, werden die Server plötzlich leer stehen^^

Studiert doch mal den Inhalt des Itemshops ausführlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gut 90% der Sachen bekommt man prima auch so,  z.B. von Bossen (die droppen ja mitlerweile IS Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fusie (4. April 2009)

Ich hätte da auch mal einen Denkanstoss:
*Begreifen das man RoM auch ohne Einkäufe im IS spielen kann.*
Den könnte ich nun auch mit solch überzeugenden aus den Fingern gesaugten Zahlen bekleistern, vielleicht raffen es dann einige endlich, aber ich glaube das wollen manche einfach nicht begreifen.

Ich sehe jeden Tag irgendwelche auf ihren Flammentigern, oder Straußenverschnitten, oder gepanzerten Pferdchen oder Rhino mit 2-Rüssel-Elefanten durch die Gegend reiten... na und?
Nach wie vor ist bei mir der 2h-Mietgaul das höchste der Gefühle, und so geht es etlichen anderen auch, warum?
*Weil der Gaul auch reicht um von A nach B zu kommen ohne Laufen zu müssen.*

Im Moment gibt es keine wirklich notwendigen Dinge im Item-Shop, die man nicht auch über Phirusmarken oder Gold erhandeln könnte.
Da interessiert es mich herzlich wenig wenn da nun irgendwelche was wäre wenn Geschichten erzählt werden.
*Der jetzige Zustand zählt, nicht was vielleicht mal kommen könnte.*

Irgendwann im Leben eines normalen Menschen kommt der Punkt an dem er für sich selbst entscheidet was er macht und was nicht.
Bei manchen geschieht dies früher, bei manchen später, bei einigen wohl nie - ich weiss das ich in RoM kein Geld lassen *brauche*, was der Rest macht ist seine eigene Entscheidung.
Wer sich bei sowas von anderen beeinflussen lässt... bei dem ist so oder so Hopfen und Malz verloren.
*
Ach und nochmals, man kann sich auch Diamanten über das AH verdienen/erhandeln/gegen Gold kaufen.
Also wozu sollte ich nochmal Diamanten gegen reales Geld einkaufen, wenn ich die auch im Spiel erhandeln kann?*​


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (4. April 2009)

wie steht grad eig. der ungefähre Wechselkurs für Dias im AH?


----------



## Fusie (4. April 2009)

Aontacht, 15000-20000g pro Diamant, zum Vergleich, bekomme auf Level 17 mit meinem Krieger pro Quest 1000g.
Je weiter man voran kommt, umso mehr Gold gibt es auch pro Quest, dazu kommt Loot, den man noch ins AH stecken kann, Rohstoffe über die man alle Nase lang stolpert...

Wenn man das mit Ruf sammeln vergleich in anderen Spielen... würde mal sagen das gibt sich nicht viel, ob ich Gold sammel und in Diamanten umwandel für ein nettes Reittier oder Aufwertungen, oder ich mir einen Ast abfarme für Ruf um darüber Gegenstände oder Reittiere gegen Gold zu erhalten, das ist gehuppt wie gesprungen.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (4. April 2009)

Hmmm, abgesehen vom pixeligem Eigenschatten halte ich in Sachen Schatten eher weniger für mnehr. WoW hat zuviel Schatten, die dazu noch völlig überflüssig viel Leistung benötigen und wirklich extrem hässlich sind. Es reicht, wenn der eigene Char einen Schatten hat, der Rest ist unnötig (und bei WoW ist der Einsatz der Schatten sogar übertrieben). So wie WAR ists meiner meinung nach genau richtig.

Zudem bemängelst du, dass es in einem Gebiet für 10 Level 15 verschiedene Gegnerarten gibt. Gegenfrage: Wieviel VERESCHIEDENE Arten von Gegnern bietet WoW pro Gebiet (alte Welt...BC und Northrend zählen nicht, da Addon)?

Alles in allem liest sich dein Bericht wie der eines enttäuschten WoW-Spielers. Gott sei Dank will aber nicht jedes SPiel wie WoW sein. Und ja, RoM hat sogar als F2P-Spiel eine bessere und ressourcenschonendere Grafik als WoW.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (4. April 2009)

also, In den Heulenden Bergen (so, 1-15) sind mir grad 8 verschiedene Arten eingfallen... (Gattungen der gleichen vieher nicht mitgezählt)


----------



## panikaffe (4. April 2009)

So, ich spiele seit der OB ROM und muss sagen das Spiel ist einfach nur fett und macht spass. 

Klar kann man im IS geld ausgeben und sich das leben in Taborea erleichtern, aber ich gebe genau dann Geld aus wenn ICH es will ! 
Und wenn ich hier von Leuten lese das wäre alles abzocke bla bla bla, die grad mal ihren aller wertesten im und am Startgebiet präsentiert haben, dann überlegt euch doch mal wies bei WOW ist. Da müsst ihr jeden Monat was zahlen, egal wieviel ihr zockt und das spielgeschehen wird auch nur unnötig in die Länge gezogen, wie zB durch die teilweise Superlangen Laufwege zu den Qs oder NPC etc. allein der Greifenflug dauert doch schon manchmal mehr als 5 min wo man sich immer wieder die gleiche langweilige Landschaft anschauen muss.

Ich habe bisher in 3 Monaten Spielzeit 15 Euro ausgegeben und das langt auch erstmal. Ich bin mitlerweile max LVL 50 und kann alle Instanzen spielen. Meine Ausrüstung kann ich auch im AH mit Gold (welches nix kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aufwerten und komme so voran. Und natürlich bin ich mir darüber bewusst das dieses Spiel auch finanziert werden muss. Also werde ich auch wieder im IS Geld investieren, aber wie gesagt immer genau dann wenn ich es will ! und obendrein kriege ich auch noch direkte gegenleistungen und ich kann genau beeinflussen wo mein geld landet!

Also wer denk er könne hier nach 5 min spielzeit ne qualifizierte meinung abgeben obwohl er vom spiel <1% gesehen hat, glaubt auch alles was in der Bild steht.


----------



## RioRaiser (4. April 2009)

panikaffe schrieb:


> So, ich spiele seit der OB ROM und muss sagen das Spiel ist einfach nur fett und macht spass.
> 
> Klar kann man im IS geld ausgeben und sich das leben in Taborea erleichtern, aber ich gebe genau dann Geld aus wenn ICH es will !
> Und wenn ich hier von Leuten lese das wäre alles abzocke bla bla bla, die grad mal ihren aller wertesten im und am Startgebiet präsentiert haben, dann überlegt euch doch mal wies bei WOW ist. Da müsst ihr jeden Monat was zahlen, egal wieviel ihr zockt und das spielgeschehen wird auch nur unnötig in die Länge gezogen, wie zB durch die teilweise Superlangen Laufwege zu den Qs oder NPC etc. allein der Greifenflug dauert doch schon manchmal mehr als 5 min wo man sich immer wieder die gleiche langweilige Landschaft anschauen muss.
> ...



gähn - wieder n vergleich mit wow ...
... welchem ich nun auch den rücken gekehrt habe - nach drei jahren , und ich bereue keinen cent ^^ wollen mal sehen ob du in 3 jahren auch noch Runes of Müllgic spielst ^^ wenn ja hast du unser aller Mitleid ob der Zeit die du auch mit nem Qualitätsspiel hättest verbringen können.und ja.. es kostet nix und man muss nix ausgeben - dafür isses auch n trash-asiagrinder mit gammel-optik und fehlenden Sounds (was ich nach ner Woche enttäuscht,ob des hypes,feststellen musste - und nein meine woche dauert keine 3 min).Atm spiele ich Lotro und War (bestes pve / bestes pvp) und zahle gerne 24&#8364; im monat für mein liebstes hobby (neben Literatur und Musik) und muss wohl stolz darauf sein ,dass ich es mir leisten kann (trotz eigenem haushalt und momentaner Arbeitslosigkeit).
Ich denke mittlerweile durch den "kostenlos"-faktor haben die meisten rom-fans das erste mal kontakt mit nem mmorpg - denn wer mal länger wow/war/lotro und guildwars (welches wirklich kostenlos spielbar ist) gespielt hat kann rom nicht als akzeptable Alternative und den hype um rom, unkommentiert hinnehmen - es sei denn er leidet unter realitätsentfremdung.


----------



## Destobane (4. April 2009)

super geschrieben und hat mir sehr geholfen
vielen dank


----------



## Uktawa (4. April 2009)

Ich staune immer wieder das die Leute immer noch RoM mit WoW vergleichen. Das ist als wolle man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Leute, WoW ist ein *P2P* das seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist. Die Welt in WoW ist deutlich grösser, Artenreicher, Abwechslungsreicher, Instanzenreicher ect. Man kann ein P2P nicht mit einem F2P vergleichen.
F2P ist F2P und P2P ist P2P. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Und das liegt nicht allein am Bezahlmodel. Wann kommt ihr endlich mal dahinter ?!

RoM ist UNTER den F2P Spielen sicherlich eines der besten. Sowohl was den Inhalt als auch die Aufmachung betrifft. ABER RoM ist einfach kein Konkurent zu WoW, HDRO, WAR, DAOC usw. Es ist nunmal so das P2P Spiele Inhaltlich einfach einen viel höheren Standart haben als F2P. Und da ist auch RoM keine Ausnahme. RoM ist Inhaltlich gut für ein F2P. Wäre es aber ein P2P würde kaum einer ne Abogebühr dafür zahlen. Warum ? Eben weil man bei P2P einen gewissen Standart erwartet und auch bekommt.

Vergleicht RoM mit FlyFF oder Cabal oder Metin2 usw, da kann man ne Latte zum messen ansetzen, aber lasst es endlich sein und vergleicht nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## RioRaiser (4. April 2009)

exakt ,besser hätte ichs nicht ausdrücken können (@uktawa)


----------



## RioRaiser (4. April 2009)

..und die Rom-fans verstehen einfach nicht dass die meisten einfach enttäuscht ,ob der versprochenen kostenlosen wow u.co Alternative,sind.
bestes bsp. das buffed magazin - pre rom : ziemlich kritisch z.t ,und einfach spielernah... dagegen der rom-artikel :eine reine Lobeshymne ohne Kritik und was kam denn?? ich hab mich am anfang ernsthaft gefragt ob die n anderes spiel getestet haben -.- (super grafik,sehr bugfrei und soooo kostenlos ohne Nachteile...) Als quasi buffed-mitfinanzierer kommt ma sich dann doch etwas verarscht vor... ..und äußert dies auch.


----------



## Fusie (4. April 2009)

Neocron Beta und danach bis zur Zusammenlegung der Server...
Anarchy Online über 3 Jahre...
World of Warcraft über 4 Jahre...
FoMk Beta, Everquest nur testweise, HdRo ebenso nur testweise, RappelZ ein wenig aber da war leveln wirklich elend, Metin kurz rein geschaut auch nicht so überzeugend, letzter Ausreisser war dann Celetania aber das Spiel kann man getrost vergessen.

Ich denke ich weiss wovon ich schreibe, RoM ist soweit in Ordnung, das Grundgerüst ist von RappelZ und ansonsten haben sie sich querbeet durch alle bekannten MMOs bedient.
Wird ja auch zugegeben das viel von WoW kopiert wurde und wird, nur das sie eben auch darüber hinaus noch Sachen mit einbauen.

Daher nochmals, RoM kann man auch ohne reales Geld rein zu stecken spielen. Punkt. Ende.


----------



## Ren3gaid (4. April 2009)

Ich finde RoM wirklich ganz gut gemacht.

Und achja wieso regt ihr euch über die grafik auf? Hauptsache das Spiel macht Spaß oder lasst die Finger davon!


----------



## Kraid (3. Mai 2009)

super geschrieben, respekt dafür, aber es gibt einen Hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bisher hatte ich ziemlich viel Spaß mit RoM, doch das is mir nach dem lesen des Beitrags vergangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin ebenfalls WoW-Spieler, auch wenn ich ein Noob bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe schon viele F2P-Spiele probiert und WoW ist mein erstes P2P, aber an F2P-Spielen is RoM ziemlich weit oben.
Über die Kritik an der Community kann ich guten Gewissens hinwegschaun, da ich meine Probleme lieber alleine löse.
Was die Sache mit den Diamanten angeht, da muss ich mich auch nicht drum kümmern, ich investiere schon in WoW
und das reicht mir. Die angeblich schlechte Grafik ist mir bisher noch nicht auf den Geist gegangen, aber das ist relativ, für mich reicht es zumindest. Natürlich gibt es auch Fehler, aber das ist kein guter Grund dafür weshalb hier einige Versuchen RoM krampfhaft versuchen mit WoW in den Boden zu stampfen. WoW ist nunmal eine Legende unter den Spielen und man kann nicht alles daran messen. Mir macht RoM jedenfalls Spaß und falls es mal nicht mehr so sein sollte, dann hör ich eben auf und fertig, da verbring ich nicht stundenlang mich aufzuregen wie es manche machen.

MfG Kraid


----------



## youngceaser (3. Mai 2009)

habe es auch einmal ausprobiert, doch es ist sehr ungewohnt da wenn ich bei WoW neu anfange weis was ich machen muss was normal ist was nicht so habe ich z.B. keine ahnung wieviel geld man mit lvl 10 haben sollte auf welcher stufe die berufe mit welchem lvl sein sollten usw.


----------



## Lyx (3. Mai 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> habe es auch einmal ausprobiert, doch es ist sehr ungewohnt da wenn ich bei WoW neu anfange weis was ich machen muss was normal ist was nicht so habe ich z.B. keine ahnung wieviel geld man mit lvl 10 haben sollte auf welcher stufe die berufe mit welchem lvl sein sollten usw.



Wenn du WoW Anfängst hast du erst mal 4 Jahre Content nachzuholen.
Was soll daran bitte einfacher sein?
Für einen Neuling ist WoW weniger zu empfehlen.
Alleine schon aus dem Grund das man es niemals schaffen wird, gegenüber anderen Spielern, den Content aufzuholen.
Der Aufwand ist einfach zu enorm um da noch mithalten zu können.
.. und auch wenn es sich etwas gelegt hat .. so ist die Einstellung "Kein Equip - kein Raid" bei vielen Gilden noch vorhanden.
Neulingen ist es sogar eher zu empfehlen mit RoM anzufangen .. da können sie völlig kosten- und risikolos ein MMO testen das sich wie WoW anfühlt.
Danach kann man noch immer entscheiden zu einem Abo Model zu wechseln.


----------



## Kagomaru (3. Mai 2009)

@ Lyx: Man muss nicht viel machen in WoW, um zu den Leuten aufzuschließen, die seit 4 Jahren spielen. 2 Wochen lvln von 1-80, eine Woche normale inis und 1 Woche heroics, danach kann man mit Raids anfangen (wenn man ne Gilde hat, die die Instanzen mit einem "farmt").Im PvP braucht man je nach Spielweise ein wenig länger für das erste Set, aber alles einfach zu machen. Man kennt eben nur die Welt nicht auswendig wie jmd, der seit release spielt. Wenn man ganz neu in MMO's ist, dann braucht es halt doppelt so lange;2-3 Monate sind aber in diesem Genre nicht viel Zeit.

Und zum Thema: Ich persönlich fand Rom ganz cool, zumal es eines der wenigen Spiele ist, in denen man Gold aus dem Spiel auf Umwegen zu Itemshop-Währung umwandeln kann. Jedoch fehlte mir der Anreiz zu lvln, da die Klassen doch sehr einfallslos gestaltet sind. 
In GW spiel ich einen Paragon, in WoW einen Paladin oder Schamanen - in Rom hat mein Schurke 3 wichtige Skills mit kaum Animation, und dank der Sekundärklasse kann ich einen HoT zaubern...da fehlt einiges an Vielfalt und Abwechslung :S


----------



## Fusie (3. Mai 2009)

... und heraus kommen 80er, die keinen Plan vom Spiel haben und den anderen Spielern gehörig auf die Nerven gehen, merkt man oft genug wenn man selbst den einen oder anderen Charakter nach zieht auf 80.
Da hast du dann 80er, die ohne einen einzigen Beruf rum rennen und auf jeden Kram Bedarf würfeln, sich gedankenlos in Instanzen stürzen und meist auch noch resistent gegen gut gemeinte Vorschläge sind.

Es gibt sicher auch Neue, die sich dann auch mit dem Spiel richtig befassen, aber die sind relativ selten geworden inzwischen.
Die meisten wollen auf 80, dann direkt ihr epische Ausrüstung per Klick und natürlich einen Raidplatz in den Topgilden wo sie nach Lust und Laune mitmischen können.

Na ja, alle 2 1/2 Stunden sich nach TW stellen, in einen Raid einladen lassen, Quests annehmen, bissel rum eiern, nach einigen Tagen hat man sein episches Grundset zusammen ohne groß durch heroische Instanzen zu müssen.
Vielleicht noch ein paar blaue oder lila Teile aus dem AH einkaufen und man ist startklar für ein lauschiges Plätzchen in irgendeinem 10er Raid.

Bis dahin geht aber auch einiges an Zeit drauf, selbst wenn man nebenher noch etwa anderes macht und nur ab und an auf den Tasten rum kloppt um eine gewisse Aktivität zu simulieren...

Aber was soll es, als man vor 4 Jahren in WoW angefangen hat, da wusste auch keiner wie es "richtig" ablaufen "muss", da wurde auch viel experimentiert und dann nach und nach in Guides zusammen getragen.
Und mal ehrlich, diese ersten Pionierstunden sind es doch, die einen immer wieder aufs neue wirklich begeistern, und an die man dann später immer wieder gerne zurück denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Viel mühe gemacht und in etwa den Grund beschrieben den mich und so viele andere von RoM fernhält: Das Geld, das schnell mal mehr als 13€ im Monat werden kann.

Ich habe auch einmal ein F2P MMORPG gespielt (Silkroad Online) wo es auch in etwa die gleichen sachen wie in RoM gab und habe aufgehört als ich am Monatsende erschreckend festgestellt habe das in einem Monat gut 100€ weg waren.

Mein Fazit: RoM ist entweder für Leute die wirklich nicht so viel Geld haben und sich nur ab und an was kaufen oder für Leute die neigen zu cheaten und sich Vorteile zu erschleichen.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Mai 2009)

Kagomaru schrieb:


> @ Lyx: Man muss nicht viel machen in WoW, um zu den Leuten aufzuschließen, die seit 4 Jahren spielen. 2 Wochen lvln von 1-80, eine Woche normale inis und 1 Woche heroics, danach kann man mit Raids anfangen (wenn man ne Gilde hat, die die Instanzen mit einem "farmt").Im PvP braucht man je nach Spielweise ein wenig länger für das erste Set, aber alles einfach zu machen. Man kennt eben nur die Welt nicht auswendig wie jmd, der seit release spielt. Wenn man ganz neu in MMO's ist, dann braucht es halt doppelt so lange;2-3 Monate sind aber in diesem Genre nicht viel Zeit.
> 
> Und zum Thema: Ich persönlich fand Rom ganz cool, zumal es eines der wenigen Spiele ist, in denen man Gold aus dem Spiel auf Umwegen zu Itemshop-Währung umwandeln kann. Jedoch fehlte mir der Anreiz zu lvln, da die Klassen doch sehr einfallslos gestaltet sind.
> In GW spiel ich einen Paragon, in WoW einen Paladin oder Schamanen - in Rom hat mein Schurke 3 wichtige Skills mit kaum Animation, und dank der Sekundärklasse kann ich einen HoT zaubern...da fehlt einiges an Vielfalt und Abwechslung :S



Wenn du 2 Wochen von 1-80 brauchst bist du echt süchtig, ich hab länger für 70-80 gebraucht obwohl ich mich auch schon ganzschön ran gehalten hab. Also rede nicht von spielen die du nicht kennst.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (3. Mai 2009)

Also ich zahle lieber 13€ im Monat für ein MMORPG (WoW, HdRO, War usw.) und kann dafür soviele Mounts und Items besitzen und nutzen wie ich will, als mir in so nem Abzockerspiele mit ItemShop für diese 13€ gerade mal ein oder zwei Mounts zuzulegen!

Und das merken viele nicht das dies gerade der Beschiss ist. Das ist wie mit ner Flatrate. Es gibt sogar noch Leute die meinen es wäre günstiger wenn man pro Minute zahlt, als einen festen Betrag im Monat -.-
Ich habe in WoW lieber 4 bis 5 Mounts (denn man hat ja nicht immer Lust auf nem Pferd zu sitzen, vielleicht will man später auch mal nen Raptor oder nen Tiger) als eines zu haben, wo ich den Kauf für echtes Geld nachher wohl bereuhe.
Ich will Freiheit in einem MMORPG, und die haben nunmal die kostenpflichtigen MMOs, wärend ein Spiel mit ItemShop einen immer vor die Wahl stellt und einen zwingt auf Dinge zu verzichten. Sorry, das ist aber nicht das RL, sondern nur ein Spiel, und in einem Spiel möchte ich soviel erreichen wie es mir möglich ist.

Und die Grafik... na da soll nochmal einer sagen WoW würde schlecht aussehen *lach* Und GuildWars zeigt das kostenlose MMORPGs auch gut sein können, auch wenns mich nicht mehr anspricht und ich den Kauf bereut habe. Es gibt auch schlechte Spiele ala Archlord oder RoM. Das sollten sie erstmal nochmal überarbeiten.

Und von 1-80 in WoW in nur 2 Wochen ist wirklich süchtig. Wer schafft das schon ohne täglich 10 Stunden zu spielen? Außnahme wäre die "Werbe einen Freund" Aktion, wo man Level geschenkt bekommt, aber durch normales Spielen? Niemals! Ich brauch ja schon nen Monat um überhaupt mal auf 30 oder 40 zu kommen, und das grad mal bei 4 oder 5 Tage WoW in der Woche a 3 bis 5 Stunden. Irgendwann tut mir nunmal das Kreuz und der Hintern weh, da heißt es ausmachen und ausruhen! Und da ich Rollenspieler bin ist auch dies ein guter Zeitvertreib.

Vergleiche zu WoW wirds immer geben, da es nunmal der Standart geworden ist. Kein anderes Spiel lässt sich so gut Steuern (selbst Guild Wars hat minimale verzögerungen in der Tastatursteuerung) und kein anderes MMO bietet einen so viele Möglichkeiten in der Welt. Keine Ladezeiten, riesige Areale, mächtige und (für eine Fantasiewelt nunmal ein Muss) völlig übertriebene Rüstungen und Waffen. Nur Everquest 2 kann da noch mit der Charaktererstellung überbieten, hat aber sonst nichts, weder ne gute Lokalisierung, noch eine richtige Story oder RP Server.
In WoW kann ich auch einfach mal am See sitzen und eine runde Angeln und ein Lagerfeuer machen. Selbst HdRO kann das nicht, da kann man höchstens ne Pfeife rauchen... wahnsinn! Und jeder hat dazu noch die selbe, sogar die zierlichen Frauen.


----------



## Santhuras (3. Mai 2009)

thx gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin lvl 28/21 aber spiel auch fast kein rom mehr....

die anfangs euphorie ist verflogen,

das balancing is einfach nur mies,

der cashshop im höheren bereich eigentlich auch pflicht,

das mit den bossen auch, da sie nicht durch irgendwelche aktionen/eigenschaften stärker werden sondern einfach und langweilig härter zuhauen....

ich finde RoM schon garnicht mal so schlecht im gegensatz zu andren F2P spielen gibt schlieslich sogar echte gruppeninstanzen die allerdings wegen den bossen trotzdem zu einfältig sind.

ich werd RoM vielleicht mal weiter spielen wenn das chapter 2 addon kommt und es auch was gutes mitbringt (wieso jetz spielen wenns in der zukunft vielleicht weitaus mehr content möglichkeiten usw. geben wird, is ja noch nich so ausgereift das spiel)


----------



## Lyx (3. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Viel mühe gemacht und in etwa den Grund beschrieben den mich und so viele andere von RoM fernhält: Das Geld, das schnell mal mehr als 13€ im Monat werden kann.
> 
> Ich habe auch einmal ein F2P MMORPG gespielt (Silkroad Online) wo es auch in etwa die gleichen sachen wie in RoM gab und habe aufgehört als ich am Monatsende erschreckend festgestellt habe das in einem Monat gut 100€ weg waren.



Das ist dann aber kein RoM Problem.
Da hast du dich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle und bist der Sucht einfach verfallen.

Wer sich selbst ein Limit setzt der wird auch niemals die 13 Euro im Item Shop überschreiten.




Black schrieb:


> Also ich zahle lieber 13€ im Monat für ein MMORPG (WoW, HdRO, War usw.) und kann dafür soviele Mounts und Items besitzen und nutzen wie ich will, als mir in so nem Abzockerspiele mit ItemShop für diese 13€ gerade mal ein oder zwei Mounts zuzulegen!



.. und, wieviele Wochen musst du, als Neuling, questen und Gold ansammeln bis du dir ein Mount leisten und reiten kannst?
Oder wie ist es mit den ganz raren Mounts bei euch in WoW?
Da kommen selbst die größten Pro's monatelang nicht ran wie ich gehört habe ^^
Die Monate für etwas zu zahlen wo ich eventuell was finden kann was mir gefällt kann ich mir auch sparen und kauf mir einfach was ich will über den Item Shop.
Alles hat eben seine Vor- aber auch seine Nachteile.

Ich will ja nun nicht behaupten der Item Shop wäre gut oder fair.
Das ist aus verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten anderst zu betrachten.
Das sollte man doch bitte berücksichtigen.

Ach und Guildwars ist nicht kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel kostet einmalig, jedes weitere Kapitel kostet ebenfalls so viel wie ein Vollpreis Spiel.
Dann gibt es dort auch einen Item Shop für weitere Dinge wie z.B. Bonus Missionen wo du Items bekommst du du in der normalen Welt niemals finden wirst.
.. und da bei Guildwars nur die Optik zählt und nicht die Werte (da alle gleich sind) ist das eigentlich doch genauso unfair für euch, die kein Geld ausgeben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (3. Mai 2009)

Sofern man "viele" Reittiere und vor allem epische Gegenstände in seinem Besitz vorfinden will, muss man sich in WoW ganz schön krumm legen, denn von den 13,- &#8364;uro im Monat bekommt man *NICHTS* außer den Zugriff auf den Server und einen relativ nutzlosen Support!

Die Reittiere stehen beim Einloggen *NICHT* direkt artig im eigenen Stall und warten nur darauf ausgeritten zu werden!

Da sag ich nur Knochengaul des lieben Barons aus Stratholm, frag mal rum wie lange da mancher für Farmen durfte bis er es endlich hatte...

Also ziemlich schwachsinnig dann RoM hier als Abzocker hin zu stellen, farm Gold und kaufe dir die Standardreittiere in unterschiedlichen Farben - juuuhuuu, da kommt doch richtig Freude auf...

Willst du welche von anderen Völkern, auf gehts zum Ruf farmen bis der Arzt kommt, willst du auch noch welche von Events oder Schlachtfeldern, willkommen in der Farmtretmühle, immer schön 12h pro Tag farmen und am Monatsende hast du dann mit einem Charakter deine neuen Hottehühs.

Wie du willst auch mit deinem Twink weitere Reittiere haben? Nun, s.o. auf zum fröhlichen Farmen...

Aber stimmt schon, RoM ist da voll die Abzocke gegen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier kann ich sofern ich ähnlich viel Zeit investiere eine halbwegs gute Ausrüstung zusammen bekommen mit der ich dann ebenso in alle Raids rein komme.
Bisher noch nirgendwo gelesen das die Raids darauf bestehen, dass man seinen Kram nur über den CS zusammen kaufen soll, da zählt einfach nur das man seinen Kram ordentlich auf Stand hält, das Wie ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Und Reittiere? Gibt genug Spieler die noch immer sich nur das 15 Minuten Tierchen für 300g holen, weil sie mehr nicht brauchen, oder eben auf die teure 3000g Version für 2h zu greifen.
Wer mehr will gibt dann eben einmalig die 199-299 Diamanten aus, und hat dann eben seinen Edelreituntersatz.

Hier kann man auch nur noch schreiben, wer zu faul ist in RoM sich für seine Sachen einzusetzen, der kauft auch sein Gold in WoW, da er dort auch zu faul ist sich damit zu befassen.
Wer sich mit RoM befasst wird ein nettes Spiel ohne monatliche Grundgebühr vorfinden, wer sich mit WoW beschäftigt, hat sein auf Hochglanz poliertes Farmspiel, in dem er monatlich ablatzen darf und dafür immer wieder neu angepinselte Farminhalte nachgereicht bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Mai 2009)

sehr schöner erfahrungsbericht!
Die grafik ist ja wirklich nunja,...
Ich werde es nach dem Bericht sicher nicht spielen das hört sich doch serh nach gegrinde
an =/


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (3. Mai 2009)

gegrinde ist, wenn du Stundenlang einfach nur sinnfrei Monster plättest, und die Questqualität ist in RoM vergleichbar mit WoW (inklusive der Nachteile)


----------



## retschi (3. Mai 2009)

ja mein gott is halt nur ein free mmmorpg!
was willst da erwarten?
ich selber spiele es au gerade (mage lvl 15/priest lvl 6 oder 7^^) und bin hell auf begeistert!
das es nich von Artenvielfalt strotzt ist doch logisch? erstens steht das spiel erst am anfang und 2. is es ja ein free mmmorgp das heißt kein geld für mehr animationen und die ach so tollen schattenefekte
nach meiner meinung spielt es sich wie wow blos das es halt mehr independent is und das macht es spannend da es nicht alle spielen
das man bei der karakter erstellung blödsinn machen kann is klar^^da wiederspreche ich dir echt nich, nur wer baut sich denn bitte ne 40cm brust?
wenns einem daugt soll ers machen ^^der rest läst es einfach bleiben am besten xD
ich kanns nur weiter empfählen suuuuuper spiel echt!


----------



## Fusie (3. Mai 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich werde es nach dem Bericht sicher nicht spielen das hört sich doch serh nach gegrinde
> an =/



Dann hast du sicher auch nie WoW gespielt, denn da sag ich nur "Nesingwary" und jeder der seinen Charakter nicht von eBay hat rennt schreiend raus.
Der Schrecken des Schlingendornental, das Grauen aus Nagrand und die Geissel des Sholazarbeckens, dürfte wohl der Inbegriff des Wortes "Grinden" sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meculer (3. Mai 2009)

wunderbare Arbeit, hat eine erwähnung in BuffedCasts bzw Buffed shows verdient! ich teile meine Meinung  komplett mir dir habe selber einen charakter auf 50 hochgespielt, habe gehofft das es sich noch ändert aber naja .....reinste Zeitverschwendung....naja nich ganz jetzt weiß ch immerhin dass Runes Of Magic....na nich direkt schlech ist sondern eher totaler Crap.... !!  ich wundere mich und bin enttäuscht dass Buffed das Spiel so hochgejubelt hat und sofort Datenbanken, eigene Rubriken und RoM-Shows gemacht hat... andere Spiele zb. HdRO haben viel länger drauf warten müssen.

nehmt das nich als Flame sondern als Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie dem auch sei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich LIEBE Disskussionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Meculer


----------



## WR^Velvet (4. Mai 2009)

Kann dir in vielen Sachen sicher recht geben.
Auf dem F2P Markt läßt RoM nahezu die gesammte Konkurenz stehen was die Möglichkeiten und die Spieltiefe angeht.
Nicht umsonst wird RoM auch ausschließlich mit P2P Titeln gemessen und hat somit seinen Platz auf Buffed verdient.

Keiner würde sicher daran denken RoM mit Silkroad, KalOnline, Rohan, 2Moons, Cabal und wie sie nicht alle heißen zu vergleichen.
Auf dem F2P Markt 100% eine Klasse für sich.
Der Grindfaktor hält sich im gegensatz zu den herkömmlichen Asiagames sehr in Grenzen.
Man sollte bedenken das RoM, leider noch immer, in den Babyschuhen steckt.
Der Fortschritt ist zwar langsam aber stetig.

Alleine die Ankündigung im letzten Newsletter läßt mich schon auf kommende Features freuenn:




> *Kommende Neuerungen*
> _ Eines der Features, an denen derzeit gearbeitet wird und die in naher Zukunft zur Veröffentlichung bereit stehen werden, dürfte die PvP Spieler besonders freuen! Wir werden die PvP-Schlachtfelder öffnen!
> 
> Zu Beginn stehen zwei Schlachtfelder zur Verfügung: Im Karros-Tal treten zwei Parteien in schnellen, aufregenden Flaggeneroberungskämpfen gegeneinander an, während es auf dem Vexid Feld um die Verteidigung der eigenen Befestigung geht.
> ...



RoM hat in Zukunft sicher auch Potential sich mit einigen P2P Games zu messen.
Auch Grafisch wird weiterhin gebastelt.
So sind mittlerweile recht nette Unterwassereffekte drinnen die so nicht gleich ins Auge fallen aber erheblich zum Ambiente beitragen.

Auch das leidige CS Thema kann ich als wenig CS User nicht bestätigen.
So habe ich mein komplettes Equip durch Phiriusmünzen und Diahandel aufgewertet. Da liegt es eher am Spieler was er bereit ist an Zeit und Geld zu investieren.

Für Spieler die eine Alternative zu den herkömmlichen Asiagrindern suchen ist RoM sicher eine gute Wahl wenn man nicht den hauptaugenmerk auf PvP setzt.
Anspruchsvollere Spieler die bisher P2P Game wie WoW gespielt haben sicher ein Blick wert.
Wenn man allerdings versucht RoM mit Spielen zu vergleichen die seit 5 jahren auf dem Markt sind, wird man wohl eher entäuscht werden.
Im Laufe der Entwicklung wird RoM aber garantiert noch für einige Überaschungen sorgen.


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (4. Mai 2009)

Es gab in diesem Thema bereits einige sehr gute Posts, ich bin selber ziemlich neu in RoM. Das Spiel gefällt mir an sich - ich bin bisher auf level 24/23 gekommen und habe einen Craftberuf und 2x Sammeln auf derselben Stufe sowie ~50 Diamanten, ohne einen Cent investiert zu haben. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich bereits mehrere Jahre WoW spiele und Techniken entwickelt habe, wie ich trotz Goldv.r...f und Besitz aller im Spiel erhältlichen Mounts dank des AHs etwa monatlich 30.000 Gold verdiene. Ich denke auf Stufe 50 wird mir in RoM in Bezug auf Diamanten Ähnliches gelingen.

Und noch kurz zur Grafik: Wenn ihr euch die Grafik von WoW zu release vor 5 Jahren anguckt (release war 23.11.04), werdet ihr feststellen, dass die damals hochmoderne engine weitaus weniger hergab, als es die von RoM zu tun pflegt. Wobei auch gesagt sein muss, dass die engines von WoW und RoM beide sehr schlecht geschrieben sind - ich erfahre mit einem Phemnom II x4 920 und einer Sapphire HD4870 1024mb bei 1280x1024 bei WoW in Raids (was bei RoM zum Glück nicht der Fall ist), bei RoM in den Hauptstädten, Zwischenruckler. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ursprüngliche Grafik von WoW, im Vergleich zur heutigen. Wenn ihr den vollen Effekt spüren wollt, dann öffnet das Bild in einem neuen Tab und vergrößert es auf Vollbild.)


Ich werde weiterhin WoW + RoM spielen, wobei ich einige Erfahrungen des TE teile, jedoch gespannt bin, wie weit ich in RoM komme, ohne Geld zu investieren - ich bin überzeugt, dass ich GANZ oben mit dabei sein werde.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2009)

> Und noch kurz zur Grafik: Wenn ihr euch die Grafik von WoW zu release vor 5 Jahren anguckt (release war 23.11.04), werdet ihr feststellen, dass die damals hochmoderne engine weitaus weniger hergab, als es die von RoM zu tun pflegt.



Da muss man aber doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. WoW hatte nie eine hochmoderne Grafikengine. Everquest 2 kam vor WoW auf den Markt (08.11.2004) und die Grafik davon (abgesehen davon, dass manche den WoW-Comic Stil mögen) war der damaligen WoW Grafik in puncto polys, texturen, effekte, schatten uvm. um Welten voraus. Blizzard hat schon immer seine Grafikengine so ausgelegt, dass das Spiel möglichst für alle zugänglich ist und nicht 50% der Kunden schon dadurch verloren gehen, dass deren Rechner nicht reicht.

Klar hat sich in WoW einiges getan, aber rein von der "moderne der Grafik" ist WoW auch jetzt eher auf Massentauglichkeit ausgelegt. Everquest II, aber vor allem Age of Conan und Vanguard sind die MMOs mit Top-Grafik, welche dafür aber auch immer schon vom Release weg mehr zu kämpfen hatten, weil das Spiel bei vielen nicht lief.


----------



## Petu (4. Mai 2009)

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich habe RoM vor einigen Wochen auch mal ausprobiert um eine Alternative für WoW zu finden. Ich habe recht schnell wieder aufgehört und es ist für MICH keine Alternative. Grafik schlecht, Animationen sehen schlecht aus usw. 

Deinstalliert und auf nimmer wiedersehen.


----------



## hoti82 (4. Mai 2009)

wenn man bedenkt das Rom erst wirklich ein paar wochen auf dem markt released wurde. naja ansonsten für ein zum f2p game ist die grafik sehr gut. mann muss ja auch bedenken das sie nie so eine hoche grafik wie wow oder Hdro erreichen können. auf jeden fall spielt sich das game sehr gut und  ich finde nur doof das man nur 2 Rucksäcke hat wie du schon gesagt hast die miete der restlichen finde ich totaler schwachsin ein taschen system wie wow wäre besser gewesen.

Mir macht das spiel heute noch spass und ist ein netter zeitvertreib  für zwischen durch. und ich muss sagen menüs überstichlicher als bei der Konkurenz wie Rappelz, Perfect World etc.

aber für dauer zocken lohnt es sich nicht wie jedes f2p game^^ sind alles nur grinder , das denken viele aber in manchen steckt echt mehr drin. mann sollte rom noch zeitgeben. weil ich glaube rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem tag erbaut. und man sollte nie beta mir dem released game vergleichen.

ich zocke schon sehr lange mmos  und wirklich fesseln konnte mich auser wow nur domo, Perfect World  und  Warhammer online. was mir aber zu pvp lastig war in der zwischen zeit zocke ich wieder offline oder LEft 4 Dead oder irgend welche Pserver von spielen wie Ro und co. aber man sollte wirklich so einen bericht abgeben wenn R O M erst 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist. die Entwickler arbeiten an nem mmo immer weiter. und es ist gewisse kein abklatsch game in R O M Steckt noch viel potenzial.

Werde es auch weiterhin abunzu zocken wie grad meine laune ist^^

Mfg

Hoti82 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Negev (5. Mai 2009)

Buffed.de sollte wirklich mal davon absehen für RoM, als Kostenloses Online Rollenspiel, die Werbetrommel zu drehen ...

Der TE hat genau das geschildet worin mein Verdacht lag - RoM ist keinesfalls Kostenlos...

Zitat aus dem neuesten Buffed Magazin eines Users auf die Frage hin was er sich im Item-Shop nun kauf!:
"Ich habe mir Schutzmarken zugelegt, damit ich im PvP keine wertvollen Items verliere."

Ganz Offensichtlich muss man schon Gold/Geld ausgeben damit man beim Ableben eines PvP Geplänkels nicht auch noch seine (teuer gekauften-) Items verliert!

Und wie gesagt wer das Spiel ernsthaft spielen will und aus seinem Charakter das Maximale herausholen will wird auf den ItemShop nicht verzichten.

Hier muss man wirklich nur noch 1 und 1 zusammen zählen!

Somit hat es für mich den F2P Status eindeutig verloren und ich hab kein Verständnis dafür das dies anscheinend als große Ausrede benutzt wird um alle Defizite die RoM aufweist abzuschmettern. Schlechte Grafik --> "was erwartest du bei einem F2P Spiel", schlechter Kundendienst ---> "is eben F2P".

Nochmal:
Es ist F2P aber wenn es ernst wird, wird man wohl auf den Shop zurückgreifen, der sicher nicht schlecht läuft. Und die Entwickler arbeiten sicher nicht für umme und genau DESWEGEN könnte ich auch Qualität erwarten!


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

Dir ist schon aufgefallen das man die Versiegler und auch die Gegenstücke zum Entfernen der Siegel im Phiriusmarken-Shop bekommt?
Nein? Aha...
Vielleicht mal davon absehen nur Spieler zu zitieren, die den leichten Weg wählen. Es gibt einiges im Spiel gegen normales Gold oder gegen Marken, nur muss man sich dafür auch etwas einsetzen.

Heute meinen kleinen Magier seinen 2H-Stab aufgewertet, angefangen bei 216 Basisschaden ist er inzwischen bei 302 Basisschaden angekommen.
Kosten der Aufwertung 0 Diamanten, einige Tausender an Gold. Und das geht auch später ebenso, nur muss man dann mehr Zeit investieren.
Aber das ist nun mal so, will ich gute Ausrüstung muss ich mich darum kümmern, von alleine kommt da nichts heran.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

mich würde das alles garnicht so sehr stören wenn buffed die formulierung von kostenlos zu keine monatlichen gebühren ändert. da liegt für mich mehr wahrheitsgehalt drin. wirklich kostenlos(bis auf den anschaffungspreis den man ja bei rom auch haben kann) war/ist nur guildwars. und da guildwars2 das gleiche geschäftsmodell haben soll, aber keine istanzierte spielwelt wird das das erste richtige kostenlose MMORPG

so und das jetzt noch in die buffednews^^


----------



## Pyrodimi (5. Mai 2009)

Wieso? Das Spiel ist kostenlos
           Der Download ist kostenlos
           Es fallen keine Monatlichen oder sonstigen weiteren Fixkosten an

Ergo: Es ist kostenlos in der Anschaffung, und zum spielen

Die Kosten entstehen nur dann wenn man auf den Itemshop zugreift, und das KANN man und MUSS es nicht!!
Auch steht es jeden frei zu entscheiden was ihm sein Spielspaß wert ist, wenn jemand es will und unbedingt der beste sein muss, investiert er halt mal 100, 200, 300 Euro.
Sich aber dann darüber aufregen, ist wie sich bei einem Marktfest mitten auf den Marktplatz zu stellen, ein Megafon zu nehmen und zu schreien: ICH WOLLTE MICH ANSAUFEN BIS ICH MIR IN DIE HOSE MACHE UND HABE MICH JETZT ANGESCHIXXXEN!!!
Lieber TE, leg das Megafon weg und denk nochmal über deine Sätze nach und schreibe dann nochmal korrekt.


----------



## Negev (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss doch schon eine sehr masochistische Ader besitzen um 2 Level (die besagten 48-50) mit nur 10 Tagesquest ohne diversen Tränken zu überbrücken! Die Absicht des Entwicklers wird hier auch sehr klar!

Letztlich kann man dem User alles vorsetzten und sagen „ihr müsst es ja nicht tun“... naja


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Die Kosten entstehen nur dann wenn man auf den Itemshop zugreift, und das KANN man und MUSS es nicht!!
> mal über deine Sätze nach und schreibe dann nochmal korrekt.



Doch, wenn mann ein RL hat und trozdem gutes PvP Betreiben will, und ich denke auch viele Raidgrp setzen sowas voraus.


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

Na dann lass es eben, zwingt dich irgendwer zu RoM? Ich denke nicht, genauso wenig wird man zu WoW, HdRo oder WAR gezwungen um dort dann "erfolgreich" zu sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In allen Spielen gilt, hast du mehr Zeit, kommst du auch weiter voran, hast du die Zeit nicht, hast du eben Pech gehabt.

In WoW sagen die Raidgruppen dann wohl sicher auch, kauf dein Gold bei eBay oder beim Farmer und mit diesem dann deine Tränke/Essen für die Raids, Rest deiner Zeit lernst du die Instanzen auswendig...
Nicht?
Na sowas, könnte hier es vielleicht auch so sein das die Raidgruppen einfach sagen, dieses oder jenes musst du haben, wie ist deine Sache...

Entweder ich hab Zeit fürs Spiel, oder ich habe keine Zeit fürs Spiel.

Morgen kommt dann auch einer auf die Idee, er könnte im nächsten Marathon mitlaufen ohne Training und Vorbereitung, wenn dann die Sanitäter ihn von der Straße aufkratzen, gleich rum maulen, wie beschissen das ganze Laufen doch sei und er doch eigentlich ganz vorne mitlaufen können müsste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDiode (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ROM kurz angetestet und schon nach ner halben Stunde wieder vom Rechner gelöscht, da es mich absolut nicht reizt.

ROM ist ein kostenloses Game und man muss sich dadurch bewusst sein, dass es halt auch dann extrem minimalistisch ist.

Minimalistisch zum einen in der Gameengine (Grafik). die zum Teil wie 2D wirkenden Models und jo die schlechten Animationen, wenn man nunmal besseres gewohnt ist.

Minimalistisch in den Quests, die eher stumpfen Grinden ähneln und für mich deshalb mehr als uninteressant sind. 

Man muss sich halt bewusst sein Einsparungen (in Support, schnelle Patches) sind da vorprogrammiert sind. Habe durch die kurze Spielzeit noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Support gemacht und würde  da auch nicht viel erwarten.

Ich habs wieder gelöscht, da ich eh schon von WOW (2 jahre gespielt, gelevelt und Endcontent ergründet) schon eglangweilt bin und mich deshalb nicht in einen abgespeckten Ableger begeben will. Auch wenns kostenlos ist! 

UND BTW Item geil ist nunmal jeder auch Causual Gamer. Man wird halt dann die Kohle für diesen Itemshop ausgeben und dann ist nicht mehr so preiswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (5. Mai 2009)

DrDiode schrieb:


> UND BTW Item geil ist nunmal jeder auch Causual Gamer. Man wird halt dann die Kohle für diesen Itemshop ausgeben und dann ist nicht mehr so preiswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie auch jeder "Casual Gamer" sein WoW Gold bei eBay oder dem freundlichen Farmer von nebenan gekauft hat und dann kostet WoW auch schnell mehr als nur 13,- &#8364;uro im Monat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier können Casuals auch ganz einfach vor sich her spielen, keine Gedanken an die monatliche Gebühr verschwenden, und was juckt es den Casual wenn das Aufwerten länger brauch?
Es läuft doch nichts weg, also wozu sollte er Geld in den IS stecken wenn er alles notwendige auch so mit der Zeit aus dem Phiriusmarken-Shop holen kann?

Pferde - Mieten gegen Gold
Aufwerten - Phiriusmarken oder für den Anfang die normalen Aufwertsteine gegen Gold


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

eigentlich wird rom hier von nur 3 leuten geliebt
dessen namen ich nicht nennen darf weil ich wieder gebannt werde
aber sie fangen mit f p und l an
euch hat frogster genau dort wo sie euch haben will und dort wo ihr euch angeblich nicht seht...
ihr gebt geld für luft aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht wird ja rom wen ihr weiter fleissig zaht irgendwann mal spielbar^^nix ist unmöglich!
die gleichen leute, welche sich stark dafür einsetzen das man den item shop ja gar nicht braucht (die leute erkennt man am 6+ symbol)
geben ihr ganzes geld für charakterverbesserungen aus

ich will hier keinen als HEUCHLER bezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit dieser wervolle beitrag zum thema wenigstens stehen bleibt
aber PETA zieht sich ja auch keinen burger bei burgerking rein wen keiner hinschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und viel spass beim kostenlosem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel was sich immernoch in der open beta befindet

zur verdeutlichung habe ich einen kleinen film im internet gefunden
für die leute die im cs einkaufen und behaupten das er unnötig ist
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/753910/owned...ilation_part_5/

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten
http://www.lachschon.de/slide/59961-rechtschreibflames/

und das ist für die ladies da draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM

bitte Maladin, mein freund... bann mich dieses mal nicht!


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. Mai 2009)

Mendooza du wurdest gebannt weil du Nicknames in eine etwas beleidigente Form umgewandelt hast.
Glaub mir ich hab kein Problem mit deinen flames, deinem Itemshop/Iluminati/CIA Verschwörungstheorien.
Nur beleidigen lassen muss sich hier niemand nur weil er gern was andres spielt als die Masse.

Wir geben Geld für Luft aus und andre für lila Pixel, der nächste für LKW-Modelle und ne andre für Puppen...oO
Ich rieche einen Weltweiten Handlungsbedarf zur Rettung fremder Brieftaschen mein lieber.


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Mendooza du wurdest gebannt weil du Nicknames in eine etwas beleidigente Form umgewandelt hast.
> Glaub mir ich hab kein Problem mit deinen flames, deinem Itemshop/Iluminati/CIA Verschwörungstheorien.
> Nur beleidigen lassen muss sich hier niemand nur weil er gern was andres spielt als die Masse.
> 
> ...



ok damit habe ich gewonnen
wie du es ja grad unterschwällig zugegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch wen ich nicht immer mit konventionellen methoden
bzw konstruktiver kritik arbeite führt es dennoch in 97,8 fällen zum erfolg
oder...so...
ich werde die welt vor schlechten spielen retten...auch wen mich keiner von euch unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich sehe mich so ähnlich wie batman und das rom forum ist gotham city, wo das ganze gesindel sein unwesen treibt...

aber danke das du mir zustimmst!

@admin Maladin finger weg vom bann button! ich will keinen beleidigen...nur verdeutlichen wie ich die sache sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDiode (6. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> So wie auch jeder "Casual Gamer" sein WoW Gold bei eBay oder dem freundlichen Farmer von nebenan gekauft hat und dann kostet WoW auch schnell mehr als nur 13,- €uro im Monat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weils kann einfach schneller geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (6. Mai 2009)

so alle die sich auf regen free 2 Play heist nur das man es kostenlose downloaden und spielen kann/ ergo wer verbesserungen will muss geld bezahlen den das is das free 2 play  prinzip gratis zocken nur wer was aus seinem char machen wil und das game dauerhaft betreiben will ist in nem abo game besser aufgehoben f2p games sind spiele für zwischen durch und wer gutes pvp sucht sollte warhammer spielen oder wow aber nicht rom/ Perfect World oder etc aber es gibt auch gratis mmos für pvp freakes ich sag nur last chaos und konsorten schaut doch mal durch netz es gibt soviele f2p seiten. wo man aber für wichtige gegenstände halt geld investieren muss. also die entwicklung eines solchen games kostet kohle und diese muss verdient werden entweder per abo oder halt per itemshop. und wenn ihr ein gratis game sucht dann zockt wie gesagt p server diese leute versuchen mit wenigen euros ein game zu ermöglichen und dort heist der kauf von diamanten und co halt spende ist aber das selbe nur stehen da halt nicht so hohe entwicklungs kosten dahinter . wie bei frogster diese stecken geld und arbeit in ein spiel um am ende von  euch down geredet zu werden. Ihr habt ne verdrehte wahrnehmung sorry überlegt doch halt mal woher sich so ein game finazieren muss und profi desinger wollen halt davon leben anders als privat leute die so was aus fun betreiben. Och leute wer über item shop etc mekert hört auf mit dem game und spiele offline oder geht in ein abo game,

Aus Ende und wie gesagt is rom nun fast 2 monate erst auf dem markt was wollt ihr da den erwarten und die  Grafik ist bei weitem besser als in so manchen fre 2 play game.

und games für lau werden immer schlechter sein als games wo ihr monatlich zahlt. Das ist so und wird auch immer so sein.

Vohe denken und dann irenden nen post verfassen. ich bin seit jahren f2p zocker und hab schon soviele games angetestet die ich hier nich erwähnen mag. und 2 drittel waren müll 1 drittel war spiel bar auch wen grafik entweder kindisch/ celshading oder realistisch waren.

und wenn der item shop stört der ist fehl in  diesem f2p universum. dem wie oben schon empfohlen pserver oder sein lassen oder abo game. in allen drei fällen werdet ihr immer zu kasse gebeten auf die eine oder andere art.

Und zweitens wer zwingt euch zeug zu kaufen. ihr seid nur alle sting faul. das ist es.

Und bevor ihr euch bei buffed.de aufregt schreibt eure meinung doch ins offizielle Forum von Rom mal sehn  was Frogster dazu sagt und ihr und euer kundenservice prob. der entwickler kann sich nicht so wie Wow/Warhammer und andere abo games so nen grosse call center für den service leisten. bewerbt euch doch mal bei wow oder so ihr bekommt in frangreich 1  Jahr ne wohnung gestellt und kohle dafür^^


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

hoti82 schrieb:


> so alle die sich auf regen free 2 Play heist nur das man es kostenlose downloaden und spielen kann/ ergo wer verbesserungen will muss geld bezahlen den das is das free 2 play  prinzip gratis zocken nur wer was aus seinem char machen wil und das game dauerhaft betreiben will ist in nem abo game besser aufgehoben f2p games sind spiele für zwischen durch und wer gutes pvp sucht sollte warhammer spielen oder wow aber nicht rom/ Perfect World oder etc aber es gibt auch gratis mmos für pvp freakes ich sag nur last chaos und konsorten schaut doch mal durch netz es gibt soviele f2p seiten. wo man aber für wichtige gegenstände halt geld investieren muss. also die entwicklung eines solchen games kostet kohle und diese muss verdient werden entweder per abo oder halt per itemshop. und wenn ihr ein gratis game sucht dann zockt wie gesagt p server diese leute versuchen mit wenigen euros ein game zu ermöglichen und dort heist der kauf von diamanten und co halt spende ist aber das selbe nur stehen da halt nicht so hohe entwicklungs kosten dahinter . wie bei frogster diese stecken geld und arbeit in ein spiel um am ende von  euch down geredet zu werden. Ihr habt ne verdrehte wahrnehmung sorry überlegt doch halt mal woher sich so ein game finazieren muss und profi desinger wollen halt davon leben anders als privat leute die so was aus fun betreiben. Och leute wer über item shop etc mekert hört auf mit dem game und spiele offline oder geht in ein abo game,
> 
> Aus Ende und wie gesagt is rom nun fast 2 monate erst auf dem markt was wollt ihr da den erwarten und die  Grafik ist bei weitem besser als in so manchen fre 2 play game.
> 
> ...


"das spiel ist 2 monate auf dem markt"
das spiel ist seid 6 monaten auf dem markt...
oder gab es eine open beta? denke nicht...ich mein während einer open beta sollte man keine verbuggten gegenstände kaufen können...von daher gab es keine

"das spiel ist besser als andere f2p spiele"
wen interessiert den bitte das "schlecht" besser ist als "schlechter"?
außerdem wird rom immer als alternative angepriesen
wobei es in keinem punkt mit irgendeinem spiel auf dieser seite mithalten kann
an dieser ganzen verlogenheit ist es DAS was mich am meisten stört

"verfasst kritik auf der offiziellen seite"
frogster sagt gar nix zur kritik im offiziellen frum
sie wird gleich nach verfassen geschlossen oder gelöscht^^

die "rom kreditkarte ab 12" war für mich der ausschlaggebende punkt zu erkennen, dass die entwickler keinen funken interesse am spiel haben

löscht rom von dieser seite, die offizielle seite reicht dafür völlig aus


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> [...]
> auch wen ich nicht immer mit konventionellen methoden
> bzw konstruktiver kritik arbeite führt es dennoch in 97,8 fällen zum erfolg
> oder...so...[...]



Wenn du an dieser Strategie festhältst braucht es keinen Maladin um dich ein weiteres Mal zu bannen.


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du an dieser Strategie festhältst braucht es keinen Maladin um dich ein weiteres Mal zu bannen.



eifersüchtig?
tut mir echt leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du solltest mich natürlich auch nicht bannen...


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (6. Mai 2009)

Man muss einfach ein bisschen vorrausschauend rechnen und denken:
Wie lange habe ich vor es zu spielen? Wieviel Geld will ich monatlich maximal ausgeben?
Kann es auch mal sein das ich mehr Ausgeben will in nem monat?
Und dann muss gegengerechnet werden, Bsp.: WoW - 13 Euro pro monat vs. 5 euro im monat+alle 3 monate 15 euro.

Gerechnet auf den Zeitraum eines Jahres:
12x13€ = 156€ vs. 12x5€+4x15€ = 120€ 

Fazit: Wer nur Casual spielt und möglichst wenig geld ausgeben will, der wird sich bei einem free2play mmo sicher gut aufgehoben fühlen. Wer allerdings etwas mehr sehen möchte als das Zeug das alle vorgesetzt bekommen, der wird wohl oder übel etwas hinlegen müssen.

Meine meinung jedoch ist, wenn man ein hobby gerne hat und Spaß daran hat, dann ist es nich falsch auch mal geld dafür auszugeben, was die Accountgebühr eines Spielers ist oder der itemshop, das ist der Turnschuh des Fußballers, denn wenn man da gute Schuhe kauft, sind auch mal locker bis zu 150€ weg, was ja ungefähr die  JAHRESgebühren von WoW und Co. sind. 
Ob man jetzt 13€ an blizz liefert, oder 12€ (glaube mal die waren billiger) an die Chefs von WAR oder jeden monat ein bisschen Geld in einen Itemshop, ist völlig egal, jeder soll sich bei f2p mmos doch sein eigenes Bild machen, sie sind meisten umsonst zu downloaden und der Account ist auch gratis.
Lasst euch von keinem sagen ein f2p ist Dreck, spielt es selbst, denn wie sagt eine große deutsche Tageszeitung so gerne: ,,Bild dir deine Meinung!'' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## hoti82 (6. Mai 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> "das spiel ist 2 monate auf dem markt"
> das spiel ist seid 6 monaten auf dem markt...
> oder gab es eine open beta? denke nicht...ich mein während einer open beta sollte man keine verbuggten gegenstände kaufen können...von daher gab es keine
> 
> ...


 erstens zählen beta phasen nicht zum online status das heist was vor dem märz war waren test wie stabil das game ist und 2. ob keine bugs drin sind das wird immer erst ab dem offiziellen release  gezählt das davor ist nur test in meinen augen


----------



## Grisu_HDH (6. Mai 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> Lasst euch von keinem sagen ein f2p ist Dreck, spielt es selbst, denn wie sagt eine große deutsche Tageszeitung so gerne: ,,Bild dir deine Meinung!''



Das nen ich doch mal ein gutes Posting! Also nicht nur das Zitat oben sondern auch der ganze Rest deines Beitrags!
Die ganze Diskussion ist ziemlich müßig, da meist sowieso Viele leider auf ihrer vorher feststehenden Meinung (also pro/contra Gebühren, pro/contra F2P, pro/contra WoW/LotRO/RoM/AoC/WAR etc.) beharren und auch oft keine Eingeständnisse machen wollen!
Jeder sollte sich immer selbst ein Bild machen, etwas ausprobieren!
Ist wie beim Essen: Man kann nicht sagen: "Ich mag keinen Spinat" wenn man noch nie einen gegessen hat!


----------



## Maladin (6. Mai 2009)

Etwas sachlicher bitte und denkt an eure Wortwahl.

/wink maladin


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie raff ichs nicht..
Wenn euch RoM nicht gefällt, und wenn ihr euer Geld nicht unter Kontrolle habt und es im Shop ausgebt...
warum seid ihr dann auf einer Fanseite um zu flamen?
Ich zock Lotro,RoM, zockte WoW und AoC, und RoM braucht sich hinter diesen spielen nicht verstecken.
Das einzige Problem was ihr habt, ist doch einfach nur das, das es nicht in euren begrenzten Horizont passt, das man Geld ausgeben KANN wenn man es MÖCHTE.

Die Regel lautet einfach in einen F2P: 
ca 10-15% der Spieler nutzen den Itemshop, der Rest gibt sich mit dem zufrieden was das Spiel hergibt.
Mein Gott es gibt genug Games auf dem Markt, F2P sind lediglich Lückenfüller und kleine abwechslungen zwischendurch.
Wer glaubt in einen F2P wie in WoW seinen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich holen zu können, muss halt investieren.
Dann tut man das halt, und wenn man es nicht möchte spielt man besser was andres oder begnügt sich mit dem was die Spielmechanik hergibt (und das hinkt in RoM kaum dem Shop hinterher)

Die Argumente das Raids und PvP Shoppimping vorraussetzen sind absolut haltlos und schwachmatig.
Ich hab noch keine einzige Gilde/Raid oder PvPgruppe gesehen die das vorraussetzt.

Es gibt auch im PvP genug die nicht die Möglichkeit haben den Shop zu nutzen.
Rechnung dazu: Wenn 100Leute spielen nutzen davon ca. 10 den Shop, es bleiben 90 Über die ganz normal unterwegs sind. Von den 10 machen 6PvP 4PvE, wenn das verhältniss 40:60 liegt bedeutet das das es 34 Spieler im PvP gibt, gegen die ihr mit normaler ausrüstung genauso die gleiche Chance habt, wenn ihr halt besser spielt als sie ODER Zeit investiert, und genau da wirds wie jedes andre P2P auch, den wer mehr Zeit hat, hat die beste Ausrüstung und die besten Karten.
(Geht mal in WoW mit normaler PvP-Startausrüstung PvP machen)

So...nur weil ihr mit diesen lächerlichen 10-14% nicht mithalten oder euch messen könnt, schiebt ihr Frust und fangt an alles zu verallgemeinern und schlecht zumachen...

Ihr solltet mal zum Psychonkel gehen und euch durchchecken lassen.

So der Rest flamed wegen der Grafik....euch würde ich bitten jeden Haushalt zu besuchen und einen 2000€ GamerPC dort kostenlos aufzubauen, dannach geht ihr bitte und schenkt den Entwicklern superteure Programmierstations, zahlt n fettes gehalt und voila scho habt ihr RoM mit DX10 HD-Texturen und Physiks-Engine...

Wems nicht gefällt, solls bleiben lassen, wer nicht zahlen will oder kann und deswegen unzufrieden ist, sollte es ebenfalls lassen.
Aber hier dafür son Bockmist abzuladen, bringt euch nix, uns nix und Buffed scho gar nicht.
Mir tut das Buffed-Team echt leid, alles was sie leisten und bieten, tretet ihr mit Füssen...

Verschont uns doch einfach mit euren sinnfreien Comments, oder bringt zumindest produktive Kritik.

@Mendooza: Du solltest dir vlt mal überlegen, was du hier schreibst....du bist wohl wirklich nur sone 10jährige Göre, die hier den Macka raushängen lässt...
Deine Art, dein Benehmen und deine Argumentation, sowie deine Ausdrucksart lassen darauf schliessen das du in sehr assozialen Verhältnissen lebst und eine Schulbildung und Erziehung der Stufe Primat genossen hast.
Ein wenig mehr Respekt und man würde vlt auch mal vernünftig mit dir diskutieren..aber du hast nichtmal soviel Anstand sondern beleidigst und verarscht gleich Forenmods die am wenigsten dafür können das du nix in der Birne hast.


----------



## Fusie (6. Mai 2009)

Tja, wenn einem sonst nichts als Diskussionsgrundlage bleibt muss man eben auf Beleidigungen zurück greifen, die meisten sind sicher nicht aus dem Tutorial raus gekommen, haben geschweige denn mehr gesehen als nur Logar und vielleicht noch Varanas... aber Hauptsache ein wenig rum trollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man von deiner Schreibweise auf deine Spielweise zurück schließt, kann man die Mitspieler bei HdRo nur bedauern... sofern du die wirklich mit deiner Anwesenheit bestrafen willst.
Deine Art dürfte sich doch eher in WoW wohl fühlen, also bleibt doch auch bitte dabei... nebenbei bemerkt, es gibt anscheinend viele Menschen die Spiele als ihr Hobby ansehen und dafür eben mehr ausgeben können als nur ihr Taschengeld.

Ein wenig mehr Toleranz gegenüber anders denkenden oder spielenden Personen wäre da wohl angebracht, es sei denn, das eigene Spiel ist so "scheiße langweilig" das man andere Spiele mies machen muss.

"Konstruktive Kritik" gibt es hier auch fast keine, das Meiste ist einfach nur "Scheiße" und da tun einem die Moderatoren schon wirklich leid, dass sie hier immer mal wieder ausmisten müssen um es halbwegs lesbar zu halten, dafür ein schlichtes *Danke*!

Zu RoM selbst, nettes Spiel, kann man spielen, muss es aber nicht. Ebenso wie man Geld für Spiele ausgeben kann, aber es nicht muss.

Wer zwingend die Welt verbessern will sollte zuerst bei sich selbst anfangen, wenn dann noch etwas Zeit bleibt _"101 Dinge, die man getan haben sollte" _dürfte ebenso eine Weile dauern, und danach kann man gerne wieder kommen und versuchen die arme welt vor dem bösen RoM zu erretten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch interessiert es doch keinen mehr das man seine Sachen auch über Gold oder Phiriusmarken aufwerten kann, egal wie oft man es auch schreibt, es besteht absolut kein Interesse auf dieser Aussage basierend eine Diskussion zu führen.
Klar brauch man für Grad 7 und +5 um es real zu halten auf diesem Wege eine halbe Ewigkeit, *wenn man sich nicht ordentlich rein kniet*, aber frag doch einfach mal rum wie lange mancher in anderen Spielen "seiner" aktuellen Rüstung hinter her gelaufen ist, das gibt sich zeitlich auch nicht viel im Vergleich mit RoM, nur das da im Hintergrund der Gebührenzähler mit läuft und hier eben nicht.

*Man kann für RoM Geld ausgeben, muss es aber nicht.*

Wäre wirklich super wenn das irgendwann mal bei jedem ankommen würde, dann hätten die Moderatoren hier auch weniger zu säubern...


----------



## Pacster (6. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> *Man kann für RoM Geld ausgeben, muss es aber nicht.*




Ja. Irgendwer hat auch mal bei Bayern München gesagt das Geld keine Tore schießt....und jetzt wollen sie ne Fussballsteuer und schauen neidisch auf die internationalen Top-Teams mit den dicken Geldbörsen.

Man kann, muss aber nicht....es sei denn man will oben mitspielen. ;-)


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. Mai 2009)

Sry Fusie falls du was in den falschen Hals bekommen hast, aber ich zähle zu den 10-14% DIE Geld ausgeben, allerdings halt net zum pimpen sondern einfach nur, um die entwickler zu unterstützen, ich hab nicht das bedürfniss jedes neue item das ich bekomme auf max zu pushen oder so.
Aber wer Geld ausgibt, ist sich darüber im klaren und weiß was er tut...es ist ja nicht so das ein 2,50Meter Inkassorusse von Froggster an der Tür steht und einen die Kohle rausprügelt..
Sich aber dann beschweren das das Spiel NICHT kostenlos ist...grenzt an chronischer Dummheit

Ich wollte nur die ansprechen die Geld ausgeben und sich dann beschweren und flamen, bzw. die die keins ausgeben und nichtmal willig sind das mit Zeit auszugleichen und sich aufregen.
Ich meine im Endeffekt ist es ein Spiel, wenn manche soviel Ergeiz beim Kundtun ihrer Meinung auch in reallife hätten, würden einige Konzernbosse und Manager schon an Straßenlaterenn baumeln, Politiker sich für 400€ im Monat den Arsch aufreissen um was zu bringen und sämtliche Gewaltkonflikte Vergangenheit sein...
Faszinierend welch Energie einige in ein Spiel stecken das ihnen nichtmal gefällt....

Andre begreifen einfach nicht das der Shop keinen Zwang darstellt und man auch mit Zeit und Geduld das selbe Ergebniss erreicht..
Aber wer hat schon Zeit und Geduld...irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das es da Leute gibt die jeden Tag n neues Spiel kaufen müssen weil sies innerhalb von 24std komplett gelöst haben....


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle gelesen und es kann sein das es schon gesagt wurde aber RoM ist ein F2P das heißt man bezahlt fürs spielen garnichts!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es wird keiner gezwungen im Itemshop Geld auszugeben das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Den Itemshop hast du in jedem billigen Browsergame auch also brauch sich eigentlich keiner drüber aufregen das es in RoM nen Itemshop gibt der Dias für Geld verkauft.
Wirklich spielentscheidend sind die items ja nicht grade… zb. Permamount. Toll ich hab ein dauerhaftes Reittier dadurch habe ich ja auch soviel Vorteile gegenüber anderen normalen Spielern die sich immer für gold n mount kaufen…!! 

Ich gebs zu ich hab noch nicht 1 Cent für RoM ausgegeben habe trotzdem n Donnerkriegstiger (299 Dias) und meine Rüstung besteht aus Teilen zwischen +2 und +4!!!
Das man die Dias ja auch Ingame für Gold von anderen Spielern kaufen kann oder gegen andere Items tauschen fällt erst ma schön untern Tisch. 
Der Itemshop ist für alle und es ist wirklich kein problem mal eben 29 dias für 10 Rüstungssteine aufzutreiben mit denen man Rüstungsteile von Level 0 bis Level 50 aufwerten kann…

RoM ist für ein F2P ein richtig gutes Spiel auch wenn die Grafik nicht das neueste ist. Schaut doch mal was sonst so als F2P rumrennt…Metin 2 … SRO *hust* kennt warcheinlich keiner aber wers kennt weiß was ein schlechtes Spiel is…

Für alle anderen, glaubt nich jeden mist den man euch erzählt probierts selber aus.Wenn wer meint RoM ist *Scheiße* bitte ist eure meinung aber drückts nich andern auf nur weil ihr zu beschränt seid um was anderes alsWoW zu zocken.


----------



## Fusie (6. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Man kann, muss aber nicht....es sei denn man will oben mitspielen. ;-)



Sofern du das noch abänderst in, man muss dann eben mehr Zeit investieren wenn man oben mitspielen will, kommt aber immer noch ohne CS aus - stimme ich dem gerne zu.
Vor allem da inzwischen auch Schmucksteine und Bohrer ihren Weg in den Phiriusmarken-Shop gefunden haben.

Wenn einer Geld ausgibt, nun dann ist das doch seine freie Entscheidung, egal wofür, so lange er seinen Spaß hat ist es auch nicht "sinnlos" ausgegeben.

Zu Fußball, was ich ehrlich gesagt nie verstehe, wenn da 11 Nasen auf dem Rasen sich einen zusammen stümpern, wieso wird da immer der Trainer gefeuert? Vielleicht weil der billiger im Unterhalt ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Sofern du das noch abänderst in, man muss dann eben mehr Zeit investieren wenn man oben mitspielen will, kommt aber immer noch ohne CS aus - stimme ich dem gerne zu.
> Vor allem da inzwischen auch Schmucksteine und Bohrer ihren Weg in den Phiriusmarken-Shop gefunden haben.
> 
> Wenn einer Geld ausgibt, nun dann ist das doch seine freie Entscheidung, egal wofür, so lange er seinen Spaß hat ist es auch nicht "umsonst" ausgegeben.
> ...



genau fusie

man muss zeit investieren wen man mitspielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
verdammt viel zeit sogar
oder halt geld...

aber das ist nicht der punkt
rom ist es NICHT WERT, das man geld ausgeben sollte
für das geld bekommt man wo anders mehr

ihr gebt den selben betrag oder mehr für ein asiatisches billig produkt aus
wovon ihr euch ein qualitatives hochwertigeres westliches kaufen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"ich kaufe diamanten um die entwickler zu unterstützen"
bla
was wollt ihr den unterstützen? ein produkt was sich immernoch in der open beta befindet?


----------



## Lillyan (6. Mai 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> aber das ist nicht der punkt
> rom ist es NICHT WERT, das man geld ausgeben sollte
> für das geld bekommt man wo anders mehr


Lass das doch einfach die Leute für sich entscheiden wofür sie IHR Geld ausgeben. Ich stelle mich ja auch nicht vor eine Kneipe und brülle rum, weil ich nicht verstehen kann, dass man für Alkohol Geld ausgibt. Wenn DIR Rom nicht gefällt, dann spiel es nicht, aber schreibe nicht anderen vor was ihnen Spaß machen darf und was nicht.


----------



## Razuul (6. Mai 2009)

Ich danke für die ausführlichen hinweise hier.... Habe mir denn größten teil der postings mal angesehen viele sind gott sei dank beim thema geblieben und haben was produktives dazu beigetragen.

Ich selbst habe auch schon überlegt mir RoM mal anzusehen aber nachdem was ich hier laß werde ich gleich die Finger davon lassen.

Schade eigentlich ne kostenfreie alternative wäre mal was schönes gewesen und RoM wurde ja auch von verschiedenen zeitschriften gelobt (Siehe PC Games die ja auch die Vollversion auf der DVD mit angeboten haben usw)

Aber nun denn dann bleibt es eben dabei 13 euro im monat für WoW :-)


----------



## Mendooza returns (6. Mai 2009)

Razuul schrieb:


> Ich danke für die ausführlichen hinweise hier.... Habe mir denn größten teil der postings mal angesehen viele sind gott sei dank beim thema geblieben und haben was produktives dazu beigetragen.
> 
> Ich selbst habe auch schon überlegt mir RoM mal anzusehen aber nachdem was ich hier laß werde ich gleich die Finger davon lassen.
> 
> ...



damit ist mein werk vollendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel spass an alle die es einfach nicht eingestehen bzw einsehen wollen!
oder erklärt mir wieso die rom flame threads am meisten besucht sind?

@admins von buffed
ihr wisst selber das rom total schlecht ist
und habt es nur deshalb auf eure seite genommen weil ihr genau wisst das ne menge wow fanboys dran hängen bleiben 
und somit auch bei buffed.de bleiben
wow alternative und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rom hat nichts AUßER ein gutes marketing...


----------



## Pyrodimi (6. Mai 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> damit ist mein werk vollendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist mal wieder der Held des Tages..
/vote for Bann


----------



## Protek (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe ROM auch eine kurze Zeit gespielt.

Mein Eindruck von diesem angeblichen Free2Play (Kostenfalle) war nicht gerade berauschend.
Ganz ehrlich, müsste ich zwischen DaoC und Runes of Magic wählen, würde ich mich für Daoc entscheiden.
Auch wenn die Grafik bei Daoc älter ist, bietet sich dort ein viel besseres Spielerlebnis. 
ROM ist für mich der Inbegriff von stumpfsinnigen Quests ohne gefühlte Geschichte.

Störende Elemente 

-langweiliger Kampf (da sind Daoc/WAR/WoW und AoC um Welten besser)
-Laags
usw die Liste würde wohl nie aufhören. 

Was bringt einem Housing wenn der ganze Spass reales Geld kostet ^^ da Bezahl ich lieber 10-15 Euro im Monat
und erhalte dafür eine einigermassen gesicherte Serverleistung und ab und zu Updates.

Also wer in ROM kein echtes Geld ausgibt ist und bleibt einfach ein NoName und Lowie - das ist für mich die Aussage des TE.

Da kann ich leider nur zustimmen. Sind wir mal ganz ehrlich dann ist ROM die Kostenfalle überhaupt für Langzeitspieler.
Spielt lieber Singleplayer Games oder ein Bezahlmmorpg. Es ist besser zu wissen das man das gleiche Recht wie jeder andere
Spieler hat und sich die Inhalte erspielen kann.



Also was schmerzt einem mehr? Zu wissen das man paar Monate/Jahre jeden Monat für ein gewolltes Spielerlebnis Geld abgedrückt hat, oder das man für ein Pferd und paar PixelItems die gleiche Summe Geld ausgeben hat? 

Das in der Summe die Grafik/Quests/Story auch nicht mit den Bezahlmmos mithalten kann ist offensichtlich. Auch wenn euch gewisse Spielmagazine etwas anders erzählen wollen.


Wem wirklich so langweilig ist und ROM spielt, ^^ der soll ruhig sein Geld aus dem Fenster kicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (6. Mai 2009)

DAoC ist schlicht veraltet, da ziehe ich mir ja noch lieber wieder Anarchy Online rein, das dürfte weit aus mehr Spaß machen.

AoC, oh ja, Blut und Morde haben sie ja hin bekommen, prächtige weibliche Charakter auch, nur das Spiel dahinter haben sie vergessen, aber Hauptsache es ist ab 18...
Und war das nicht auch jenes Spiel in dem die Animationen der weiblichen Charakter langsamer abliefen und man daher weniger Schaden damit machte als mit den männlichen?

WAR, der WoW Killer, und wo ist es heute? Über Balance brauch man da auch nicht zu sprechen, da fehlt auch noch einiges...
Und so wie es scheint waren ja sogar die 2 Städte noch zu viel bzw. in der Richtung passiert auch kaum noch was, bzw. die Burgen um die früher gefochten wurde gibt man nun nach Absprache oder einfach so ab... willkommen in der Welt des PvP... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW, ist schon so gedehnt, ausser neu eingefärbte Sets und Reittiere kommt da auch nicht mehr viel wirkliche Neues, aber Hauptsache man kann sich für 15,- den Charakter neu justieren, oder für 8,- den Namen ändern oder für 20,- einen anderen Server besuchen... stimmt schon, Blizzard ist da absolut kein Abzocker, aber die anderen, das sind voll die Abwocker, jawohl!

RoM spielen oder es lassen, wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, na dann lass ich es eben sein und raunze nicht die Foren mit uninteressanten Geschwafel voll.
Wer RoM nicht gespielt hat wird natürlich nur nach plappern können was andere vorkauen, ansonsten würde man da schon etwas genaueres lesen können worauf es sich vielleicht auch lohnen würde gezielt zu antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lorondar (6. Mai 2009)

So, ich spiele uch schon eine ganze Weile RoM und bin inzwischen auch auf lvl 50 angekommen. 
Ich denke, dass viele in dieser Diskussion zu verbissen auf ihren Standtpunkten verharren und deshalb beide nicht ganz Recht haben.

1. RoM ist mit Abstand das beste f2p, da gibt es absolut keine Widerrede, aber das Spiel hat auch seine Schattenseiten.

Vorteile:

- kostet 0,0, solange man kein Geld investieren will, muss man es nicht
- die Quests sind ab- und zu ganz abwechslungsreich. Besser als es zu Beginn von WoW zB war. 
- Die Community ist recht groß, und die Gebiete klein, sodass man meistens leicht Gruppen findet
- Die Questbelohnungen sind für das jeweilige Level meist recht nützlich und ausgeglichen.
- angenehmes Spieltempo. (Mobs brauchen nicht ewig bis sie fallen. Questitems haben meistens annehmbare Droprates)
- Gute Interface und sonstige Funktionen, die viele Addons überflüssig machen

Nachteile:

- Bugs, Bugs und Bugs
- für den Endcontent ist man gezwungen cs items zu verwenden. Wer etwas anderes behauptet, hat entweder keine Ahnung, oder lügt.
- Wartungsarbeiten (dauern gerne mal einen ganzen Tag)
- Preise für cs items, sind zu hoch
- Erfahrungs-/Tp-Schulden beim Tod. Die dümmste Regelung, die ich bisher in einem Game gesehen habe. Da wird man fürs Sterben dreifach bestraft.   (Zeitverlust, Repkosten, XP/Tpschulden)
- Balancing (manche Klassen zB Krieger oder Kundschafter sind nutzlos)
- Farming und Crafting ist derzeit komplett nutzlos.

Fazit: Bis lvl 50 ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Da man es problemlos zwischen durch oder gelegentlich spielen kann, ohne dass man irgendwelche Euros investieren muss. 
Ab lvl 50, wenns Richtung CA, Schrein von Kalin gehen soll, wendet sich das Blatt. Das Spiel wird entweder plötzlich teuer oder man muss Unmengen an Zeit investieren um einigermaßen mithalten zu können.


----------



## Solishian (6. Mai 2009)

Dein 50er ist auf welchem Server? Ich würde mir den gerne mal ansehen, natürlich nicht nur von dir den, sondern auch von den ganzen anderen hier die davon schreiben schon einen 50er zu haben. Server und Zeit können wir ja dann per PN ausmachen. Da RoM monatlich nichts kostet spricht ja auch nichts dagegen es mal auf Stand zu patchen und wieder einzuloggen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (6. Mai 2009)

Meinen Char kannst durch Klick auf mein Signaturbanner sehen.
Lv50/50 Knight/Mage und kein Cent in meine Ausrüstung gesteckt.
Was allerdings nicht bedeutet das ich kein CS genutzt habe.

Das stimmt schon, außer Stats und Itemfarming bringt RoM atm nicht viel.
Arena macht beim aktuellen Klassenballancing null fun zumal einem da die Repkosten auffressen.
Battlegrounds gibbet schlicht weg noch nicht und Crafting braucht man nicht drüber reden. Jeder Drop ist besser als das was man im Endgame Craften kann.

Dennoch find ich es immer wieder lustig anzusehen das RoM mit Vollpreistiteln wie AoC, WaR oder auch WoW verglichen wird.
OK, ist Frogster wohl selbst Schuld das es immer wieder mit WoW verglichen wird.
Auf dem F2P Markt gibts halt keine ernstzunehmende Konkurenz.
Und zu Kostenfalle. Handy ist auch ne Kostenfalle wenn man nicht mit umgehen kann und sich keine Limits setzt.
Trotzdem nutzt es jeder. RoM wird auch nur zur Kostenfalle wenn man gedankenlos sein gesammtes Geld investiert um im null komma nix mit Leuten mithalten zu können die seit Start CB schon dabei sind.
Heißt mit gutem recht "Zeit ist Geld". Wer mal ebend 4 Monate Spielzeit abkürzen will ist schnell in der Kostenfalle.
Wem andere Spieler egal sind und aus Spaß spielt wird auch in RoM Spaß haben ohne viel Geld investieren zu müssen.
Mit der zeit kommt Ausrüstung und co von ganz alleine.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Mai 2009)

> RoM spielen oder es lassen, wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, na dann lass ich es eben sein und raunze nicht die Foren mit uninteressanten Geschwafel voll.
> Wer RoM nicht gespielt hat wird natürlich nur nach plappern können was andere vorkauen, ansonsten würde man da schon etwas genaueres lesen können worauf es sich vielleicht auch lohnen würde gezielt zu antworten. victory.gif



Warum meckerst du dann über andere Spiele die du nicht spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

komm jetzt nich mit "machen die anderen doch auch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spatzebub (7. Mai 2009)

@WR^Velvet 
Da gebe ich dir in allem Recht.

Aber hallo erstmal zusammen. Ich habe über 1 Jahr WoW gespielt. Jetzt halt RoM. Habe einen aktiven char, Ritter/Priester, Level 50/47.
Wow habe ich aufgeört zu spielen, da dieses Spiel (meine Meinung) zuviel Zeit kostet. Man vernachlässigt andere private Sachen nur wegen diesem Spiel.
Alleine die Instanzen kosten Zeit, die man vorher nicht einplanen kann. Deshalb habe ich auf geghört und hab nach einem ähnlichen Prog gesucht, das ich auch gefunden habe, Rom. 
Fazit gegenüber WoW:
Weniger Zeit aufwendig, kostengünstig(Null € im Monat) und kein MUSS Spiel.
Bei monatlichen Beiträgen bin ich verpflichtet zu Spielen, da es ansonsten rausgeworfenes Geld wäre.
Ich habe auch den CS genutzt gegen Bares. Insgesamt, bis jetzt, 2 mal. Einmal für ein permanentes Pferd(was muss sein, sonst braucht man immer neue Schuhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und halt für die Bankfächer und die im Rucksack freizuschalten. den Rest habe ich investiert um meine Rüstung auf Vordermann zu bringen. Man kann das ganze Spiel auch ohne Bares geld Spielen, aber es dauert eine lange zeit seine Rüstung auf zuwerten.
Es macht mir genaus so viel Spass, abgesehne von noch soooo vielen Fehler im Spiel(Bugs), wie Wow. Und das beste ist daran, das mein Umfeld nicht drunter leidet das ich RoM spiele, was bei WoW der Fall war. Freunde vernachlässigt, kaum Zeit für Hobbie´s. Immer zu Hause, egal welches Wetter. Deshalb finde ich RoM weitaus besser wie WoW. 
Man bedenke auch:"Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut"

LG Jörg
RoM:
Server: Aontacht
Char:    Spatzebub


----------



## hoti82 (7. Mai 2009)

so für alle rom hasser mal ein tip geht in den park^^ oder macht sonst was. und es wird nie ne kostenlose alternative geben auser p server ^^ die gibts inzwischen fast von jedem game was irgendwie kohle kostet und wer über grafik mekert Ro damals war 2 d und trotzdem wurds gezockt und euro war teurer als das internationale Ro.2   Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste in nem game sie kann mies sein oder cool ausehen hauptsache das game macht einem fun.

und wenn man Rom wie du nur kurz anspielt merkt man gar nicht was eigentlich in dem game stecken tut zock auf 50 dann kannste drber meckern. auserdem niemand zwingt euch es zu zocken und buffed.de ist ein rollenspiel portal was nicht unbedingt jedes game aufnehmen kann ist schon richtig aber ich würde sagen die nehmen die games auf wo ihnen selber spass machen. 

von aoc würde ich geschweige mal ganz absehen den diese game ist nur eine grafik bombe und frisst 32 gb festplattenspeicher sorry so ein spiel spielt man nicht.  und wie schon mal gesagt. Ihr rom hasser sucht euch ein anderes mmo oder geht  on rl was unternehmen solche diskusionen wie ihr  sie hier führt sind unnötig und intersieren den entwickler nen dreck. 2 gehört normal so ein objektive meinung die am anfang da stand wurde von euch total negativ ausgelegt.

Und wenn ihr weiter rum weinen und flamen wollt sucht euch doch einen blog und schreibt alles da rein mal sehn wers lesen tut am ende.

Ich denke niemand 

weils keinen zocker interessieren tut über was ihr rum heult. 

wenn ein spiel einem keinen spass mehr macht verlässt man es stillschweigend. ohne irgend wo so nen senf zu verfassen.

Ahmen


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Warum meckerst du dann über andere Spiele die du nicht spielst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Neocron, bis zur ersten Zusammenlegung der Server gespielt, danach nicht mehr. Interessantes Aussehen was ein wenig an Deus Ex erinnert hat, hatte eine Menge Bugs und dürfte inzwischen auch nur noch mehr schlecht als recht laufen.

AO 3 Jahre gespielt, hat aber dann zeitlich einfach nicht mehr gereicht um mithalten zu können, also auch erst Pause, mit Lost Eden nochmal rein geschaut, aber einfach keinen Anschluss mehr gefunden und es dann belassen.

FoMK Beta, denke inzwischen kann ich es sagen, das Spiel taugt nicht viel.

DAoC hab ich getestet, kam nicht über die 2 Wochen raus, schlicht veraltet.

Everquest I oder II, selbe wie bei DAoC, vielleicht nicht gerade veraltet aber auch nicht über die Testphase gekommen.

RappelZ eine Weile gespielt, aber da kann man ohne diese Ausdauer oder "Stamina" Tränke wirklich nicht spielen, dass zieht sich ja ohne Ende, dafür nettes System mit den Pets.

Metin I oder II, kurz rein geschaut, es eine Weile versucht, aber da war ja sogar RappelZ noch besser.

Tabula Rasa, fetzig, schnell, leider kein "Endcontent" und wurde zu früh von NCSoft in die Tonne getreten.

WoW über 4 Jahre mehr oder weniger gespielt, hier oder da eine Pause eingelegt und nun wieder nach dem Osterkram auf Warteschleife.

Celetania, Exot in der Reihe, aber das Spiel war ehrlich Zeitverschwendung, für ein Spiel das 8,- im Monat haben will, wird da nicht wirklich was geboten.

HdRo immer mal wieder rein geschaut, konnte mich noch nicht dazu aufraffen einen festen Account zu eröffnen obwohl ich Der Herr der Ringe Online - Anniversary Edition hier rum liegen habe, mal schauen wann ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, dann die Minen noch dazu kaufen und mit einem frischen Hüter starten.

Guild Wars auch versucht, aber ebenso nicht mein Fall, war zwar nicht schlecht mit den NPCs im Schlepptau, aber irgendwie kommt es da einem fast wie ein Solospiel vor, auch nicht so meine Welt, obwohl es ja ganz nett gemacht ist.

WAR wollte erst gar nicht bei mir laufen, was mich auch nicht wundert, Beta fiel auch flach und Keys zu der Zeit einfach verschenkt.
Würde mich vielleicht nochmal reizen wenn ich irgendwo die gesamten Dateien auf CD/DvD bekommen würde um nicht nochmal alles von vorne ziehen zu müssen und am Ende es wieder irgendwo klemmt...

Sicher irgendwas noch vergessen, aber meine das müssten fast alle gewesen sein...

Also, über welches Spiel habe ich denn nun "gemeckert" welches ich nicht gespielt habe? Einzige was mir da einfallen würde wäre WAR, wobei das wohl kaum Mecker war und nicht mal ansatzweise an den Mist ran kommt, den manche hier vom Stapel gelassen haben.
Daher, würde ich den "Glaubenskrieg" auch in andere Foren tragen, ok, könnte ich das Gerede hier ja noch verstehen, aber weder versuche ich irgendwelche anderen zu "bekehren" noch auf den RoM Weg zu bringen, geschweige denn lasse ich mich seitenweise über andere Spiele aus wie "Scheiße" die doch sind in den jeweiligen Foren... falls doch, linke mal bitte.

So wie sich manche der WAR Spieler aufgeführt haben, in diesem oder anderen Foren, haben sie den minimalen Seitenhieb verdient und wie geschrieben, wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen wenn WAR etwas mehr Erfolg gehabt hätte um zumindest richtig am WoW Thron zu rütteln.

Ansonsten, Bt2, schauen was es inzwischen alles für Phiriusmarken gibt, da wurde auch nachgezogen, kleine und größere Schönheitskorrekturen kamen ebenso mit dem letzten Patch, also ich würde sagen es wird langsam aber stetig immer ein Stück besser.


----------



## callahan123 (7. Mai 2009)

Lob an den TE

Leider ist mal wieder ein guter Bericht in der "Diskussion" in kindisches Gezeter ausgeartet.

Für mich (und ich denke auch für viele andere) ist es sehr schön zu sehen, dass sich einige Leute die Mühe machen 
solche Erfahrungsberichte zusammen zu schreiben und dabei auch noch versuchen so fair wie möglich zu bleiben. 

Es gibt eine Menge MMO-Spieler, die gerne etwas anderes ausprobieren wollen, als immer wieder das gleiche Spiel 
zu zocken. Genau diese Spieler werden auch sehr schnell hellhörig, wenn es auf einmal ein "kostenloses" Spiel am 
Markt gibt, welches angepriesenermaßen gleich viel oder sogar mehr bietet. 
Allein die Gruppe an Spielern, die es einfach nur lieben sich einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen ist schon recht groß, 
da will man nicht unbedingt einen einmaligen Trial Code opfern. Wenn das Spiel eh nichts kostet, dann doch lieber das.

Ich habe mir auch lange überlegt, ob RoM etwas für mich wäre, aber durch den Bericht des TE und ganz besonders den
Post eines anderen bin ich zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass es eigentlich quatsch ist. In diesem Post wird sehr einfach 
und treffend bemerkt, dass man Spiele nicht vergleichen und schon gar nicht einen XYZ Teil 2 erwarten sollte. Und das
ist absolut richtig. 

Ich spiele auch WoW, finde es öfters mal langweilig (wie alles im Leben) und überlege dann zu wechseln. Der Erfahrungsbericht
zeigt mir jedoch, dass das für mich keinen Sinn macht. 

Warum? Nun, entgegen vieler Meinungen halte ich WoW für ein mehr als gelungenes Spiel. Dass es vorher bereits ähnliche 
Spiele gab ist unbestritten, dass diese in jeglicher Hinsicht besser waren sei dahin gestellt, ist aber auch egal, denn ein
Großteil der MMO Spieler ist mit WoW in diesem Spielegenre aufgewachsen. Und die Entwickler haben es ganz einfach geschafft,
den richtigen Nerv, den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner von mir aus zu treffen. 
War Elvis der Erfinder des Rock? Nein, aber er war in seiner Zeit der bei weitem erfolgreichste, weil er als "Gesamtpaket" funktionierte.
Intellektuelle Musikfanatiker waren sicherlich die ersten (neben konservativen Vätern pubertierender Töchter) die Elvis, 
seine aufgesetzte Art, die Einfachheit seiner Musik und seinen ganzen Lebensstil verteufelten. 
Der Vergleich mag in letzter Instanz vielleicht hinken, aber du verstehst sicherlich was ich meine. 

Ich gehöre zu dieser Generation an Spielern, die mit WoW überhaupt erst begonnen hat, online mit anderen Leuten zu spielen. Was anfangs noch berauschend und faszinierend war ist mittlerweile Standard. Wer nimmt schon noch die enormen Freiheiten wahr, die beachtliche Tiefe der ganzen Struktur der verschiedenen Aspekte, wie Klassen, Rassen, Fraktionen, Berufe, Items, Wirtschaft und Handel... und das alles in einem sich austauschendem Umfeld. Bieten andere zum Teil sehr viel ältere Spiele auch, mag sein, hätten diese jedoch einen solch großen Erfolg wie WoW gehabt so würden sie am Pranger stehen, hätten eine saumäßige Community, die ganz automatisch durch die schiere Masse an Spielern entsteht. So läufts nunmal.

Warum sollte ich jetzt zu einem anderen Fantasy Rollenspiel wechseln? Weil es mehr/besseres PvP bietet? Wäre möglich aber fast immer bedeutet das ein sehr mageres PVE Vergnügen. Lieber nicht. 
Weil es mehr RP bietet? Schon besser, leider gehört für mich zum wirklichen Rollenspiel eine durch meine Taten sich 
verändernde Welt, welche für ein MMO grundsätzlich schon ein großes Hindernis darstellt. Jeden Tag den Staatfeind Nr. 1
umzumöbeln finde ich in Ordnung, wie das jedoch in die Phantasie eines eingefleischten Rollenspielers passt ist mir 
schleierhaft.

Ich brauche nicht viel mehr aufzählen. Für MICH macht es keinen Sinn zu einem Fantasy Spiel zu wechseln, das Thema ist für mich bereits ziemlich ausgelutscht. Nein, ich habe nicht jedes aktuelle Konkurrenzprodukt getestet um diese Meinung zu
vertreten, nur liest man in jeder zweiten Rezension (nach der obligatorischen ersten "viel besser als alles andere" Kritik)
 dass die anderen auch nur mit Wasser kochen. Ich habe mir WAR angeschafft, fand die Grafik zum Teil besser, zum Teil schlechter als bei WoW, im Großen und Ganzen aber kaum anders. Das Spiel an sich war dann einfach nicht neues. Besseres PVP? Kann sein, ich fands nicht so prall, bin aber auch kein guter PVPler.
Die Quests laufen überall gleich ab. (sammel, töte, transportiere...) Das ist ein Garant für den Erfolg, Fast Food, man muss nichts verstehen, man muss nur machen. Kommt der Masse entgegen, aber nicht nur beim Primus, sondern bei allen anderen auch. Hier sehe ich keinen Nachteil weil es jeder so macht.

Ein neues aber sehr ähnliches RPG - ob gratis oder nicht - wird am Anfang sicherlich fesseln, aber spätestens dann, wenn das Leveln fader wird, sich die Dinge mehr und mehr wiederholen und dann auch noch der richtige Inhalt zum Ende hin fehlt, wird man bemerken, dass man hier nichts wirklich anderes macht als zuvor. Aber vielleicht mag man ja einfach dicke Oberschenkel...

Da im Bericht des TE, welcher von vielen hier bestätigt wird, absolut keine gravierende Neuerung oder Änderung zu anderen
Spielen am Markt beschrieben wird, werde ich mir auch keinen unnützen Downloadmarathon antun, nur um ebenfalls zu 
denen zu gehören, die das bestätigen. 

Und so nebenbei, man kann in jedem MMO selber entscheiden, wieviel Zeit man dort verbringt. Wer geht schon jeden Tag ins
Fitnessstudio nur weil er da eine monatliche Gebühr von 20 &#8364; zahlt? Ist doch quatsch. Und wenn man das Gefühl hat, man 
hinkt hinterher wenn man nicht dauernd spielt, hat man bereits eine gefährliche Grenze überschritten, UND - diese 
Problematik gibt es ebenfalls in JEDEM MMO. In den ersten Jahren war es jedenfalls auch kein Problem in WoW auf Level
20 eine Gruppe zu finden. 
WoW ist für absolute Neuanfänger jedoch sicherlich nicht das richtige.

Meine Hoffnung liegt in den Händen eines anderen MMO, welches nicht schon wieder beim alten J.R.R abschaut. Das dauert 
noch mindestens ein Jahr, aber dann geht es richtig los mit der Entscheidung auf welcher Seite der Macht man denn nu sein 
will...

Bis dahin
Adios


----------



## *Quicksilver* (7. Mai 2009)

Schön dass du uns das mitgeteilst hast, zumindest können wir uns jetzt 5 Monate verschwendetes Leben sparen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Also ich zahle lieber 13€ im Monat für ein MMORPG (WoW, HdRO, War usw.) und kann dafür soviele Mounts und Items besitzen und nutzen wie ich will, als mir in so nem Abzockerspiele mit ItemShop für diese 13€ gerade mal ein oder zwei Mounts zuzulegen!
> 
> Und das merken viele nicht das dies gerade der Beschiss ist. Das ist wie mit ner Flatrate. Es gibt sogar noch Leute die meinen es wäre günstiger wenn man pro Minute zahlt, als einen festen Betrag im Monat -.-
> Ich habe in WoW lieber 4 bis 5 Mounts (denn man hat ja nicht immer Lust auf nem Pferd zu sitzen, vielleicht will man später auch mal nen Raptor oder nen Tiger) als eines zu haben, wo ich den Kauf für echtes Geld nachher wohl bereuhe.
> ...



1. Klar kanst du in WoW soviele Mounts und Pets besitzen wie du willst..vorallem wenn du fleissig in Trading Cards investierst um an neue Keys zu kommen.

2.Auf was verzichtest du wenn du den Itemshop nicht nutzt? Nur auf n wenig Zeitersparniss und daruaf nich unter den Top100 zu sein, aber nur Items und Stats machen keine Pro´s

3.Grafik, klar WoW sieht inzwischen gut aus, die Engine is allerdings so schlampig programmiert und verstümmelt, das selbst mein Quadcore mit ner HD4870 X2 und 8GB RAM in Northend nur noch böse am Ruckeln ist. (und ich zocke Crysis,FarCry2,Lotro,Bioshock jeweils auf UltraHigh mit 50-120fps)

4. Da geb ich dir recht, wer in 2Wochen von 1-80lvlt hat sie nicht alle, aber das is WoW dort wird Spielspaß mit maxlvl und Topgear definiert. Auch wenn Blizz einiges drumherum liefert..so wird es kaum genutzt, weil die Masse halt nur Items im Kopf hat.

5.Stimmt, jedes neue MMORGP muss sich mit dem Genrekönig messen. Dabei liegt hier das Problem begraben:
WoW ist simpel und einfach, inzwischen ein Diablo in 3D. Hackn´Slay und Item kassieren, weder komplex noch irgendwie schwer verständlich. Die meisten fangen damit an und sind mit komplexeren Spielen hoffnungslos überfordert.
Du kannst auch in Lotro Angeln (Hobby) und dir deine Fänge sogar präperieren lassen und im Haus aufhängen (Geht auch mit Dungeonbossen), und Köche sind sehr wohl in der Lage Lagerfeuer zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausserdem kannst du musizieren und natürlich wie du gesagt hast Pfeife rauchen.
Ausserdem hat Lotro WoW noch was vorraus...wenn du bestimmte freiwillige Taten (in WoW Achievments) vollbringst, kriegst du keine nutzlosen Punkte dafür sondern Titel und was viel wichtiger ist, Tugenden die du ausrüsten kannst um deinen CHar direkt nach deinen Bedürfnissen hin zu verbessern.

Ausserdem bietet auch fast jedes P2P Itemshops (werden halt da nur Premiumdienste genannt) und wer sich über abzocke in F2P aufregt sollte wohl da mal reingucken, da stellt es einen die Nackenhaare auf wenn man sieht das man fürn Chartransfer glatt 275 Schilling oder 40 DM hinblättern soll.....


----------



## callahan123 (7. Mai 2009)

"1. Klar kanst du in WoW soviele Mounts und Pets besitzen wie du willst..vorallem wenn du fleissig in Trading Cards investierst um an neue Keys zu kommen."

Nö, allein durch den Ruf, den man durch normale Quests bekommt kann man schon alle Mounts der verschiedenen Fraktionsrassen bekommen. Zudem noch Mounts durch Weltereignisse (Braufest...), durch Ehrenpunkte, mit Dropglück in Raids... Ich kenne niemanden, der sich ein Mount über Trading Cards beschafft hat bzw. überhaupt mit diesem Nebengeschäft etwas anfangen kann.


"2.Auf was verzichtest du wenn du den Itemshop nicht nutzt? Nur auf n wenig Zeitersparniss und daruaf nich unter den Top100 zu sein, aber nur Items und Stats machen keine Pro´s"


Kann sein und ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die einen Itemshop für ein gratis Spiel ok finden, solange sich keine gravierenden Vorteile dadurch ergeben.


"3.Grafik, klar WoW sieht inzwischen gut aus, die Engine is allerdings so schlampig programmiert und verstümmelt, das selbst mein Quadcore mit ner HD4870 X2 und 8GB RAM in Northend nur noch böse am Ruckeln ist. (und ich zocke Crysis,FarCry2,Lotro,Bioshock jeweils auf UltraHigh mit 50-120fps)"

Ruckeln in Nordend? In Raids, wo alle 25 Spieler + Boss gleichzeitig ihre Zauber raushauen kanns vorkommen, in der ein oder anderen Hauptstadt, in der viel los ist auch, grundsätzlich aber ganz sicherlich nicht. Und meine Hardware ist schlechter als deine. 


"4. Da geb ich dir recht, wer in 2Wochen von 1-80lvlt hat sie nicht alle, aber das is WoW dort wird Spielspaß mit maxlvl und Topgear definiert. Auch wenn Blizz einiges drumherum liefert..so wird es kaum genutzt, weil die Masse halt nur Items im Kopf hat."

Falsch, jeder einzelne entscheidet wo sein Spielspaß liegt und das ist in jedem MMO so. Ich spiele WoW und bin in einer Gilde, in der weder dauernd neue Items gepostet werden, noch Damagedaten oder sonstwas. In jedem anderen Spiel auch wird mit der Zeit der Hauptteil der Community im End Content verweilen, da ist es natürlich sinnig ebenfalls auf Max-Level zu sein. Trotzdem level ich zusammen mit zwei Kumpel ganz entspannt einen neuen Char hoch, wir durchlaufen alle Classic Instanzen und haben einfach Spaß. 
Es ist nicht das Spiel welches den Spielspaß bremst, es ist der Wunsch des Spielers ganz oben mitzuspielen, was das Top-Gear und MaxLvl Problem generiert. 


"5.Stimmt, jedes neue MMORGP muss sich mit dem Genrekönig messen. Dabei liegt hier das Problem begraben:
WoW ist simpel und einfach, inzwischen ein Diablo in 3D. Hackn´Slay und Item kassieren, weder komplex noch irgendwie schwer verständlich. Die meisten fangen damit an und sind mit komplexeren Spielen hoffnungslos überfordert."

Wieso überfordert? Das ist lediglich eine Behauptung, mehr nicht. WoW bietet eine sehr große Bandbreite an absolut kinderleichter Spielekost bis zu knackig schweren Herausforderungen. Für jeden was dabei halt.


"Ausserdem hat Lotro WoW noch was vorraus...wenn du bestimmte freiwillige Taten (in WoW Achievments) vollbringst, kriegst du keine nutzlosen Punkte dafür sondern Titel und was viel wichtiger ist, Tugenden die du ausrüsten kannst um deinen CHar direkt nach deinen Bedürfnissen hin zu verbessern."

Titel kannst du für Archievements ebenfalls bekommen. Auch Mounts. Zudem bringen dir einige Hard Modes (vom Archievementsystem vorgegeben) sehr viel bessere Beute, was letztendlich einer Verbesserung des Chars gleich kommt.


"Ausserdem bietet auch fast jedes P2P Itemshops (werden halt da nur Premiumdienste genannt) und wer sich über abzocke in F2P aufregt sollte wohl da mal reingucken, da stellt es einen die Nackenhaare auf wenn man sieht das man fürn Chartransfer glatt 275 Schilling oder 40 DM hinblättern soll....."

Das ist richtig und viele Dienste empfinde ich ebenfalls als zu überteuert, zumal sie zum grössten Teil absolut unnötig sind. Wie gesagt, Shops stören mich nicht, solange sie nicht das Balancing behindern.

Ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass der Versuch eines Vergleichs zu einem anderen MMO keinen Sinn macht, denn es wird immer aneinander vorbei geredet, Tatsachen werden weggelassen oder so gedreht, dass sie sehr einseitig werden. 

Die Sachlichkeit fehlt. Ich glaube einfach keiner Rezension mehr, die einfach nur ein Konkurrenzprodukt mies macht oder aufgrund fehlender Sachkenntnisse unpassende Vergleiche anstellt. Deshalb - wie bereits geschrieben - macht es immer noch keinen Sinn Zeit für etwas anderes zu investieren.


----------



## callahan123 (7. Mai 2009)

hoti82 schrieb:


> so für alle rom hasser mal ein tip geht in den park^^ oder macht sonst was. und es wird nie ne kostenlose alternative geben auser p server ^^ die gibts inzwischen fast von jedem game was irgendwie kohle kostet und wer über grafik mekert Ro damals war 2 d und trotzdem wurds gezockt und euro war teurer als das internationale Ro.2   Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste in nem game sie kann mies sein oder cool ausehen hauptsache das game macht einem fun.
> 
> und wenn man Rom wie du nur kurz anspielt merkt man gar nicht was eigentlich in dem game stecken tut zock auf 50 dann kannste drber meckern. auserdem niemand zwingt euch es zu zocken und buffed.de ist ein rollenspiel portal was nicht unbedingt jedes game aufnehmen kann ist schon richtig aber ich würde sagen die nehmen die games auf wo ihnen selber spass machen.
> 
> ...




So, für dich als Schreiber eines weiteren absolut belanglosen Beitrags: 
Das Forum ist dazu da, um seine Ansichten und Meinungen kund zu tun und diese zu vertreten. Es ist als Austausch für Spieler gedacht, die Ratschläge anderer Leute hören und den eigenen Horizont erweitern wollen.
Mit Sprüchen wie "Ihr rom hasser sucht euch ein anderes mmo oder geht  on rl was unternehmen solche diskusionen wie ihr  sie hier führt sind unnötig und intersieren den entwickler nen dreck" zeigst du nur, dass du konstruktive Kritik an einem frei verkäuflichen Produkt, mit welchem du nichts zu tun hast, persönlich nimmst, was wiederum nicht gerade für dich spricht.

Ähm - was wolltest du mit diesem Satz sagen:
"2 gehört normal so ein objektive meinung die am anfang da stand wurde von euch total negativ ausgelegt."

Ich denke mal du wolltest beschreiben, dass die an den TE Beitrag folgende Diskussion nicht in die angedachte Richtung ging. Mag sein, aber der Beitrag war alles andere als objektiv, was ja auch schon die Überschrift des Threads "vermuten" lässt. Eine offene Diskussion ist da ganz normal...

Egal, ich habe wirklich viel Langeweile heute. Junge/Mädchen, versuche zu verstehen, dass niemand dich persönlich angreift, wenn dein Lieblingsspiel kritisiert wird. Nur verzichte bitte auf solch barbarische Kommentare, ok?


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

@ pyrodimi
zu deinem zweiten punkt zitier ich mich mal aus nem anderen thread



> um die übersichtlichkeit zu wahren ein doppelpost
> ein weiteres schönes zitat aus dem forum was für offene münder sorgen dürfte
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt die rechnung ist aus dem offi. rom forum von einem spieler auf lvl 50 (den link davon übrigens von fusie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ach und was war die antwort von fusie auf das gepostete?
"man kann auch myriaden von chars auf lvl 10 spielen und die aufladungen verschicken."(kein wörtliches zitat)
um die aufladungen aber nur durch twinks zu bekommen muss man 875(!) twinks auf lvl 10 bringen
ich frag mich an der stelle dann nur wann man dann anfängt zu spielen....


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

Diese Rechnung mag inhaltlich richtig sein, vorrausgesetzt man zockt nur aus Ergeiz, Schwanzvergleich, Egopolitur.
Sein wir uns ehrlich, ist RoM ein Spiel für ProGamer welche nicht zufrieden sind wenn nicht alles das beste vom besten ist?
Antwort: NEIN, ausser man investiert WISSENTLICH gewisse Summen.
Und das ist der Punkt: Ist RoM das einzige Spiel auf dem Markt? NEIN
Ist es gerechtfertigt sich aufzuregen wenn man WISSENTLICH Geld ausgibt für eine Dienstleistung? NEIN
Steht bei dir jede Woche n Handwerker ohne das du ihn gerufen hast und bezahlst du Rechnungen für was was du nicht wolltest, bestellt hast? NEIN oder? Falls JA darf man sich bechweren und aufregen.

Deswegen ist diese ganze diskussion überflüssig. Wer investiert tut dies ohne ZWANG und ohne MUSS
Niemand aber absolut nichts und niemand zwingt einen dazu im Itemshop Geld auszugeben.
Wer es tut um ganz vorne Mitzuspielen ist ok, davon lebt das Spiel, sich dann aber darüber aufzuregen ist Quark.

Wer nicht zahlen will, muss sich halt mit dem zufrieden geben was die Spielmechanik selbst hergibt, und hat noch 1000te andre Spiele zur Auswahl die er zocken kann.

Das ganze geflame wegen dem Itemshop kommt doch nur von Leuten, die einfach nicht investieren wollen/können, und in deren Birne es nicht und nicht reingehen will, das sie genug andre Games zur Auswahl haben die ihnen das was sie wollen billiger bieten. Stattdessen flamen sie hier rum, machen das Spiel mies, vergraulen Leute, nur weil sie IHREN Willen nicht bekommen. Sie benehmen sich wie 2jährige Babys dennen man den Lolly wegnimmt....

Es gibt aber auch Leute die ohne Itemshop auskommen, die spielen aus Spaß und weils was neues ist, sie logen ein und schalten ihren Altag ab. Und manche davon geben halt Geld aus, und regen sich nicht auf, weil sie ja wissen das sie was bezahlen und dies freiwillig machen. Hab noch nie gehört das jemand von FroggsterInkasso ne Zahlungsaufforderung gekriegt hat weil er Endcontest spielt...

Das Fazit ist einfach: Wer nicht zahlen will oder kann und wem der Itemshop nicht passt oder gefällt, wer die Grafik das Prinzip und das ganze Spiel schlecht findet, hat hier absolut nix verloren.
Last die in Ruhe spielen dies gerne spielen und die Welt ist in Butter.
Flamed doch mal China wegen der Diktatur, Das Parlament wegen der Staatsverschuldung und Konzernbosse/Manager/Börsenhaie wegen der Wirtschaftskrise...statt sich über n lumpiges Game aufzuregen.

In meinen Augen sind die ganzen Itemshop/Spielflamer nix andres als reallifelooser....

So long, bin wieder in Taborea


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

mir geht es garnicht darum das spiel zu flamen/nieder zu machen noch die art wie es sich finaziert.
ich will nur die aussage richtig stellen das man mit "ein wenig" mehr zeit das gleiche erreichen kann wie jemand der den cs aktiv nutzt. es stimmt halt so nicht.
bei anderen dingen würde man so etwas unlautere werbung nennen


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mir geht es garnicht darum das spiel zu flamen/nieder zu machen noch die art wie es sich finaziert.
> ich will nur die aussage richtig stellen das man mit "ein wenig" mehr zeit das gleiche erreichen kann wie jemand der den cs aktiv nutzt. es stimmt halt so nicht.
> bei anderen dingen würde man so etwas unlautere werbung nennen



Sicherlich stimmt es das man mit ein wenig mehr Zeit auch das selbe wie ein CS-Shop User erreichen kann...immerhin kann man DIAS im AH kaufen,je mehr Leute spielen, desto mehr kaufen DIAS desto mehr DIAS sind im Umlauf, desto billiger werden sie...
Ihr ruiniert euch die Geschichte doch selber, statt dafür zu sorgen das mehr Spieler ins Spiel kommen von dennen wieder einige DIAS in Umlauf bringen was einen Preissturz zur Folge hätte, vergrault ihr diese Leute mit solch haltlosen Zeugs gleich von Anfang an.
Wenn ihr euer Hirn mal anmachen würdet, würdet ihr merken das mehr Spieler auch mehr DIAS und somit auch niedrigere Preise bedeuten würde was wiederrum heisst das man noch weniger Zeit investieren muss als derzeit um mit einen aktiven Shop-User gleichzuziehen.
Das man rein mit Phirius und Gold lange braucht ist ja klar, aber ihr scheint immer wieder zu vergessen das jeder Spieler in den Genuss des DIA-Shops gelangen kann OHNE eigenes Geld dafür auszugeben.....

Die Spieler die sich einfach die Zeit und den Aufwand sparen möchten, oder gerne und ohne ein Problem damit zu haben DIAS kaufen, geben diese auch wieder aus, auch in Form von Itemkauf die ihr ins AH stellt....
Diese Rechnung geht aber nur auf wenn es dementsprechend viele Spieler sind, denn statistisch kaufen von 100Spielern nur 10-14 Dias.....

Und ma ehrlich....für andre Spiele zahle ich 20-50€ für das Game selbst und dann nochmal 10-15€ im Monat....wenn ich nur einmal Anschaffungspreis und einmal Monatsabo in DIAS investiere, unterstütze ich nicht nur die Entwickler sondern bekomme auch noch 2000Dias dafür, was ja wohl fürs erste und wohlüberlegt ausgegeben ne halbe Ewigkeit reicht......


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ach und was war die antwort von fusie auf das gepostete?
> "man kann auch myriaden von chars auf lvl 10 spielen und die aufladungen verschicken."(kein wörtliches zitat)



Es wäre auch nicht mal ein inhaltliches Zitat, sondern schlicht rein kopiertes Wunschdenken. Twink auf Level 10 ist eine gute Stunde lockeres Spielen, nebenbei noch Tagesquests erledigen und man hat 100 Marken, diese ergeben 3 weitere Ladungen sofern ich es nur darauf abgesehen habe.
Hinzu kommen noch einige Aufwertsteine die ich im AH wieder zu Gold machen kann, sofern ich selbst keine Verwendung dafür habe.

Dann behalte man mal im Hinterkopf das der Grad 10 zu Grad 8 20% mehr - sofern ich mich beim bisherigen aufwerten nicht verschaut habe - ausmacht. Also für popelige 20% mehr, soll man die neunfache Menge investieren für einen Gegenstand?
Immerhin reden wir hier von 20%, sprich ein goldener Hammer drauf und man hat für eine lange Zeit diesen Bonus auch ohne Verrenkungen.

Grad 7 25 Twinks, Grad 8 75 Twinks, alles andere wird kaum einer anstreben, oder wenn doch, bitte mal im Spiel zeigen, denn dann will ich auch was zu lachen haben.



> um die aufladungen aber nur durch twinks zu bekommen muss man 875(!) twinks auf lvl 10 bringen


Da kann ich auch von jedem WoW Spieler erwarten das er erst T0, dann T 0.5, T1, T 1.5 (Zul'Gurub), T2, T 2.5 (Ahn'Qiray), T4, T5, T6, T 6.5 (Sonnenbrunnen), T7, T 7.5 und T8 vollständig hat. Wer das nicht hat, der kann auch kein WoW spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Rechne mal rauf wie lange man für *alle* Sets brauch, vor allem T0-T2.5 mit 60 (!) und ohne Unterstützung durch Level 80er, zu erhalten. Es sollte wohl klar werden das das auch keinen Sinn macht, genauso wenig wie es Sinn macht ein Item auf Grad 10 zu drücken.



> ich frag mich an der stelle dann nur wann man dann anfängt zu spielen....


Die Frage gebe ich gerne zurück, und komm diesmal bitte erst wieder wenn du von T0-T8 *alle* Teile hast, schließlich wird ja hier auch von jedem erwartet das er nur mit G10 Sachen rum läuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wie ich im anderen Thread auch geschrieben habe und die Antwort ebenso schuldig geblieben wurde, frag doch mal rum wie lange manche schon hinter dem Baron Mount her laufen, da kommen auch *Jahre* raus, da man einfach kein Glück beim Drop hatte.

Oder frag mal rum was manche für ihren Spektraltiger gezahlt haben, Preise von 250-750 Euro sind da keine Seltenheit, und das für eine PIXELMIEZEKATZE, die ein wenig durchscheinend ist... also von mir aus können wir gerne in der Richtung weiter machen.

@BlizzLord
Ich warte gespannt noch auf deine Antwort, will schließlich wissen in welchem Forum ich auch so einen Wind mache wie hier manch einer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Mai 2009)

> Ich will nur die aussage richtig stellen das man mit "ein wenig" mehr zeit das gleiche erreichen kann wie jemand der den cs aktiv nutzt. es stimmt halt so nicht.
> bei anderen dingen würde man so etwas unlautere werbung nennen



So ist es.

Ob nun jemand das Spiel mag oder nicht (bzw. das Itemshop Bezahlsystem), ob man gern Progamer ist oder nicht usw.  ist eine Geschmacksfrage. 

Zu behaupten man könne gleichermaßen weit kommen (Frogster sprach wiederholt von Chancengleichheit, gibt auch buffed news dazu etc.) wenn man kein Geld investiert ist eine glatte Lüge (Selbst wenn man 6,4 Jahre lang dailies macht gibts bis dahin schon wieder so viel "neuen Content" dass man niemals über reine "Zeitinvestition" aufschließen könnte - so viele Stunden hat der Tag einfach nicht). Das Witzigste dabei ist, dass es per Definition so sein muss, ansonsten würde Frogster pleite machen, denn als Faustregel spielen eh diejenigen Leute "vorne mit" die sowieso Geld UND viel Zeit investieren können / wollen. Ergo muss die Grenze für "hier gehts ohne Geld nicht mehr weiter" entsprechend angesetzt werden, ansonsten gibts zu wenig zahlende Kundschaft.



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich auch von jedem WoW Spieler erwarten das er erst T0, dann T 0.5, T1, T 1.5 (Zul'Gurub), T2, T 2.5 (Ahn'Qiray), T4, T5, T6, T 6.5 (Sonnenbrunnen), T7, T 7.5 und T8 vollständig hat. Wer das nicht hat, der kann auch kein WoW spielen... rolleyes.gif



Sorry Fusie, aber damit liegst du komplett falsch. Diese Sachen sind komplett anders zu erreichen als die Upgrades in RoM, da sie weder aufbauend sind, noch sich der Zeitaufwand von einem Tset zum nächsten potenziert. Hierzu ein kleines Beispiel (Zahlen sind reine Schätzungen):

ROM System:
T1 > 10 Tage
T2 > 30 Tage
T9 > 6 Jahre (oder Gold zahlen)

WoW System:
T1  voll > 10 Ids
T8 voll > auch 10 Ids 

Auch wenn du einige Argumente hast und wir dir nicht absprechen wollen, dass das Spiel gut ist und jedem dem es gefällt Spaß machen kann, so hilft es nichts, solche komplett sinnfreien und fehlerbehafteten Vergleiche zu bringen. Noch weniger hilft es, wenn du Leute welche nach "den besten Aufwertungen streben" von vornherein ausschließt weil es sich wegen "popeligen 20% nicht lohnt".

Ja man kann ROM spielen ohne Geld zu investieren. Kann man ROM auf höchstem "Level" (Ja, auch die popeligen 20% mehr) spielen ohne Geld zu investieren? Klare Antwort: Nein.


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

*Ja man kann ROM spielen ohne Geld zu investieren. Kann man ROM auf höchstem "Level" (Ja, auch die popeligen 20% mehr) spielen ohne Geld zu investieren? Klare Antwort: Nein.*


Made my Day, ich lach mich grad sowas von schlapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sieht das den bei dir aus wenn du lvl50 bist und einloggen willst?
Etwa so?:

"ERROR: Sie haben einen lvl50Char, bitte kaufen sie Dias für diesen Char um sich wieder einloggen und spielen zu können. Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ihr Froggsterteam"

MUHAHUAHUA soviel Dummheit ich lach mich tot!!!!!
Ihr seid so versessen drauf euch aufs Geldausgeben zu versteifen, das ihr gar nicht mitkriegt, das ihr euch selbst lächerlich macht.
Warum spielt ihr dann nicht was andres oder twinkt n wenig?
Was macht ihr in andren Spielen wenn ihr nichtmehr weiterkommt? Flamen?
Oder doch eher was andres spielen und mal wieder reingucken wenns neuen Inhalt gibt, oder sich was geändert hat?
Ist RoM das einzige Game auf eurer Platte? Wenn ich 50bin und keine Lust hab zu investieren dann greif ich mir was andres, ich hatte ne nette Zeit danke hat mich gefreut, bis später dann....


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

welche funktion könnten wohl die "" haben die das wort level einschließen? vielleicht das er das wort level in einem anderem zusammenhang als dem spielerlevel benutzt?
vorsicht das ist jetzt reine spekulation von mir, aber vielleicht möglicherweise eventuell meint er damit das spielniveau in welchen in welchem sich der char auf max lvl(oder auch stufe) bewegt.


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

Ist in Ordnung, du liest an meinen Argumenten vorbei, ich überlese einfach deine und gut ist es.
Man brauch keine Diamanten ausgeben, man kann es. Thema durch.

Seit dem letzten Patch kann man auch Bohrer und Schmucksteine über Phiriusmarken beziehen, also gibt es da auch keinen Vorteil mehr gegenüber Diamanten.

T1 für 30-40 Spieler in 10 IDs, also das muss man sich wirklich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen... warst du überhaupt mit einem 40er Raid mal da drin? Ganz ehrlich, ich hab damals unseren Raidleiter wirklich bewundert für seine Ruhe und was war das für ein Theater als damals Decursive zerpatcht wurde... tja, lang lang lang ist es her.

T8 für 10 Spieler in 10 IDs, selbst das halte ich für extrem optimistisch und nicht einhaltbar.

Wenn G10 für alle als Grundlage genommen wird, dann muss man auch T0-T8 für alle als Grundlage nehmen. Das ist genauso wie mit wer RoM spielt kauft Diamanten, schön, wer WoW spielt kauft Gold - geht auch.

Gerade mal ein wenig rum gefragt in RoM, G3 also so wie die Items fallen, reicht schon aus für die ersten Raids, danach sollte man eher sinnvolle Stats drauf hauen und höchsten bei der Waffe einen höheren Grad anstreben, wobei da selbst G6 schon reichen würde.

Obsidianfeste dann den einen und anderen Spieler begutachtet, da blitzen zwar die Raiditems, aber die Aufwertungen halten sich da noch in starken Grenzen, zwar alles hier oder da mit Aufwertsteinen versehen aber die besagten G8-10 sind mir nicht einmal untergekommen.

Werde da heute Abend, sofern ich Zeit habe, nochmals etwas rum fragen, aber nichts für ungut, wie wackelig diese G10 Aufwertungsrechnung doch ist sieht man im Spiel sehr schnell. Einfach einloggen und rum fragen, wer es nicht glaubt, kann es sich ja selbst anschauen.

Fazit: Man kann auch oben (im Sinne von Raids) mitspielen ohne auch nur 1 Cent dafür ausgeben zu müssen.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Man kann auch oben (im Sinne von Raids) mitspielen ohne auch nur 1 Cent dafür ausgeben zu müssen.



Nochmal, das gesteht dir jeder hier zu. Aber du kannst nicht "das beste" haben ohne Geld auszugeben. Punkt Ende aus. Und dagegen hast du einfach kein Argument. Nur weil du dich mit 20% weniger zufrieden gibst, ändert das nichts daran, dass es nicht "das maximal erreichbare" ist. 

Und deine Vergleiche - wie gesagt aus der Luft gegriffen, unzutreffend, usw. (vor allem wenn jetzt rückbezüglich auf Situationen verwiesen wird, als T1 das "maximal erreichbare" gewesen ist...).



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn G10 für alle als Grundlage genommen wird, dann muss man auch T0-T8 für alle als Grundlage nehmen.



Nichts da. G10 = das maximal erreichbare in ROM und ist wenn dann zu vergleichen mit dem maximal erreichbaren in WoW (T 8 25er derzeit wohl) und das setzt in keinster Weise voraus, dass ich T0 - T7 auch sammle. 



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genauso wie mit wer RoM spielt kauft Diamanten, schön, wer WoW spielt kauft Gold - geht auch.



Falsch, das war nie das Argument. Das Argument ist: Wer in ROM full aktuelles Maxgear haben will MUSS Diamanten kaufen (und wenn du keine Kohle spuckst, hast halt die popeligen 20% weniger). Wer in WoW full aktuelles Maxgear haben will muss dafür kein Gold kaufen. 

Das sind die Tatsachen, ob einem das gefällt oder nicht oder egal ist usw. ist völlig irrelevant. Wir haben auch verstanden, dass du das Spiel magst, kein Geld ausgibst und dir G8 (oder was auch immer) einfach "reicht". Das ist alles schön und gut, aber das rechtfertigt nicht irgendjemandem einzureden, dass man "das Maximum" erreichen könnte ohne dafür den Itemshop zu nützen. Und auch hier wiederhole ich mich gerne noch so oft wie es die Postings hier erfordern: Wäre wirklich bei F2P "alles" ohne Itemshop erreichbar würde Frogster schnell pleite machen.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

g10 kann man ja wohl kaum mit den raidgear aus wow vergleichen. g10 kann man wohl eher mit dem gems und enchants von wow vergleichen. heißt also du musst neben dem zeitaufwand für nen romraid bzw ne rom ini danach noch ewig weiterfarmen (oder halt geld ausgeben) um das best mögliche aus dem bekommen equip zu holen. bei wow ist das ne sache von na stunde die gems reinzupacken und die enchants raufzuhauen oder halt die talismanne bei WAR.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Mai 2009)

Naja RoM verpackt den Itemshop halt geschickter als andere Games. Der Itemshop-Nutzen kommt über Aufwertungen und RoM "rühmt" sich nun halt damit, dass es keine Endgame Items im Shop zu kaufen gibt. Systemisch gesehen bleibt die Sache ein und dieselbe: "Charakterverbesserungen" die über den Itemshop erreichbar sind.


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nochmal, das gesteht dir jeder hier zu. Aber du kannst nicht "das beste" haben ohne Geld auszugeben. Punkt Ende aus. Und dagegen hast du einfach kein Argument. Nur weil du dich mit 20% weniger zufrieden gibst, ändert das nichts daran, dass es nicht "das maximal erreichbare" ist.


Dann begreife auch das du G10 erreichen kannst wenn du lange genug spielst, dann erstell eben die 674 Twinks pro Gegenstand und zieh es doch mal durch.



> Und deine Vergleiche - wie gesagt aus der Luft gegriffen, unzutreffend, usw. (vor allem wenn jetzt rückbezüglich auf Situationen verwiesen wird, als T1 das "maximal erreichbare" gewesen ist...).


Die sind so zutreffend wie auch G10 her zu ziehen, ein Grad den wohl kein aktueller Spieler hat, weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht.
*Weiche nicht vom Thema ab,* *T1 hast du nie und nimmer für 40 Leute in 10 IDs gehabt, da waren noch etliche Raids von Nöten bis man dann zu T2 weiter konnte!*



> Nichts da. G10 = das maximal erreichbare in ROM und ist wenn dann zu vergleichen mit dem maximal erreichbaren in WoW (T 8 25er derzeit wohl) und das setzt in keinster Weise voraus, dass ich T0 - T7 auch sammle.


Ohne Raiderfahrung wird dich kein Topraid mitnehmen, aber du kannst dich gerne wieder melden wenn du mit Randoms T8 voll bekommen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Falsch, das war nie das Argument. Das Argument ist: Wer in ROM full aktuelles Maxgear haben will MUSS Diamanten kaufen (und wenn du keine Kohle spuckst, hast halt die popeligen 20% weniger). Wer in WoW full aktuelles Maxgear haben will muss dafür kein Gold kaufen.


Nein, er muss mehr Zeit investieren, kann aber das sinnfreie maximale Level ebenso erreichen.

Zu WoW, lass einen PvE Server aussuchen, dort startest du ganz neu, dann fängst du an auf 80 zu spielen - natürlich keinen Todesritter, gibt es schon genug von - anschliessend suchst du dir mal einen Raid mit dem du dann direkt dein T8 holst...

Nur so nebenbei, zu Sonnenbrunnenzeiten wurden Raidplätze bzw. der T6 Kram auch gegen Gold verkauft, wie war das noch mit man muss dafür kein Gold kaufen... stimmt, man kann es auch farmen, ebenso wie man auch Twinks für G10 erstellen kann.

Du willst das maximale Level in beiden Spielen vergleichen? Schön, dann werd mal realistisch und begreife das du ohne langwieriger Vorarbeit in WoW ebenso kein Land sehen wirst, geschweige denn auch nur 1 T8 Teil in die Hände bekommst.
Lese mal die Raidvorgaben von manchen Topgilden durch, immerhin willst du ja nur bei der ersten Liga mitspielen, da wirst du nie und nimmer Land sehen als Neuling, es sei denn du hast eben zu T1 Zeiten schon geraidet.

Du denkst es sei utopisch T1-T8 zu verlangen? Na dann denke mal um und lese was in den offiziellen WoW Foren an Forderungen rum geistern, danach können wir gerne weiter reden.

Da les dir das mal durch, das ist aktuell:

Level 80 (wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?)
Das beste Gear was zum jetzigen Stand erreichbar ist (Heroische Instanzen, Markenitems)
Armorylink und Angaben über Resigear, Raidskillung
Auszüge aus WoWWebstats
Screenshot vom aktuellen Interface
Hervorragendes Klassenverständnis der eigenen Klasse (Erfahrungen mit anderen Klassen im Raid sind ein Plus)
*Möglichst große WoW Classic und WoW BC Erfahrung*
*Sunwellerfahrung pre 3.0 Patch wäre von Vorteil*
Kritikfähigkeit
Hohe Konzentrationsfähigkeit im Progress und zu Farmraids
Bist du ein Spieler, der sich konstruktiv ins Raidgeschehen einbringen kann?
Optimale taktische Vorbereitung für JEDEN Boss
*Nahezu 100% Raidattendance (bitte mit Beleg, z.B. altes DKP-System)*
Persönlicher Hintergrund in Bezug auf die Entwicklung der Raidattendance
*Farmbereitschaft auf höchstem Niveau (besonders in Bezug auf raiddienliche Berufe)*
*Bereitschaft den Raid in jeglicher Hinsicht zu unterstützen (Farmevents, Attunements)*
Stabile technische Vorraussetzungen was Hardware und Connection anbelangt
Ventrilo und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon, welches du auch benutzt
Welche raidrelevanten Addons nutzt du?
Erfahrungen mit Theorycraft (insbesondere Bossanalysing)
Eventuelle PvP-Erfahrung (nicht zwingend notwendig)
*Gildenhistory bzw. Serverhistory (Begründung)*
Allgemeine MMO-Erfahrung
Was erwartest du von ...?
Warum willst du gerade zu uns?
Wir wollen von denen ganz oben sprechen? *GERNE!*


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

Fusie gibs auf, es geht doch nur um den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich und um nix andres, es intressiert niemand das man auch ohne topgear raiden kann, das man kein G10 fürn Endcontest braucht oder mit mehr Zeit das selbe erreicht. 
Es geht ihnen einzig und allein nur darum das beste in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu haben um dann ihre virtuelen Geschlechtsteilvergleiche ziehen zu können.

Beweise?

ZITAT(Fusie)
Fazit: Man kann auch oben (im Sinne von Raids) mitspielen ohne auch nur 1 Cent dafür ausgeben zu müssen.
ZITAT(OldboyX @ 7.05.2009, 16:02) 
Nochmal, das gesteht dir jeder hier zu. Aber du kannst nicht "das beste" haben ohne Geld auszugeben. Punkt Ende aus. Und dagegen hast du einfach kein Argument. Nur weil du dich mit 20% weniger zufrieden gibst, ändert das nichts daran, dass es nicht "das maximal erreichbare" ist.

10jährige pupertierende, die nur spielen um ihr Ego aufzupolieren...lass es Fusie, sie haben sich hier öffentlich geoutet und uns bewiesen das sienix andres im Hirn haben als Möchtegernpro´s zu sein.

Damit hat sich diese Diskussion erledigt, die RoM Verteidiger haben gewonnen, die Flamer haben sich als MöchtegernimbaroXXors geoutet, Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Mentraton (7. Mai 2009)

Wisst ihr, was mir zu dem Thema noch einfällt?
Ein altes Sprichwort: *"Zeit ist Geld."*

In ROM kann man sich die Zeit mit Geld kaufen, in WoW nicht. So einfach ist das.

Zu dem, man fängt mit WoW an, spielt auf 80 und hat nach 10 Id´s T8,5 zusammen fällt mir nicht mehr viel zu ein, was Fusie nicht schon gesagt hätte.
Es wird keinen Raid geben, der dich mit grünem, blauem Levelequip mit T8,5 ausstatten wird, solange Ulduar noch nicht komplett auf farm ist und dann vermutlich auch nur gegen cash (mal von extremen Gefälligkeiten abgesehen und auch dann musst du erst mal 24 andere überzeigen für dich zu passen).
Ich erinnere hier an das Bären verkaufen zu Zul´Aman-Zeiten...


----------



## Mendooza die Wiedergeburt (7. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Fusie gibs auf, es geht doch nur um den virtuellen Schwanzvergleich und um nix andres, es intressiert niemand das man auch ohne topgear raiden kann, das man kein G10 fürn Endcontest braucht oder mit mehr Zeit das selbe erreicht.
> Es geht ihnen einzig und allein nur darum das beste in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu haben um dann ihre virtuelen Geschlechtsteilvergleiche ziehen zu können.
> 
> Beweise?
> ...



Das sagt einer der offen zugibt Diamanten zu kaufen.
Aber man braucht sie ja nicht...
Überleg nochmal wer hier derjenige ist, der es nötig hat sein Gemächt mit anderen zu vergleichen.
Beziehungsweise wer überhaupt noch glaubwürdig ist.
Außerdem wird bei RoM nicht der Cash Shop allein kritisiert, sondern die Qualität des Spiels an sich.

Die Cashcow fanboys haben nicht gewonnen...
Und werden es auch nie...


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

Es ist doch ganz einfach, will man eben wirklich nur die obere Spitze betrachten wird die Luft verdammt dünn, denn es gibt kein Spiel in dem man ohne extremen Zeiteinsatz von Heute auf Morgen da oben steht.

An allen Ecken und Enden wird gejault wie [beliebige Beleidigung einfügen] es doch sei, dass Blizzard die Bosse immer leichter gestaltet und man ja schon grün/blau alles solo legen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun halte man sich einmal an diese Aussagen und gehe als solch ein ausgestatteter Suppenkasper zu einer Raidgilde die im oberen Bereich spielt, und verkünde den Wunsch direkt mitmachen zu wollen im T8 Loot... 
Also die Antwort dann bitte als Screenshot posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder noch besser, zu PvP gab es ja auch einen Beitrag hier im Forum, also mit frischen grün/blau ab in die Arena, das wird sicher ein Spaß... fragt sich nur für wen.

WoW, farmst du noch oder spielst du schon?


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach, will man eben wirklich nur die obere Spitze betrachten wird die Luft verdammt dünn, denn es gibt kein Spiel in dem man ohne extremen Zeiteinsatz von Heute auf Morgen da oben steht.


mag sein das man auch in wow oder anderen games ne menge zeit aufbringen muss, ABER keine 6,4jahre bzw 835 twinks.


----------



## tomriddle (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe 4 Jahre lang ziemlich erfolgreich geraidet und zu meiner Zeit war es so, dass man wenn man Arbeitstätig war und noch ein bissel rl haben wollte Gold kaufen musste um weiter raiden zukönnen.

Die Goldkosten für Bufffood,Tränke,Verzauberungen,Flasks usw geschweige den von den Repkosten bei Contenttrys ich sage nur mal Vaelastrasz ,Twins, Cthun oder 4 Horsemen ( The Real) um nur mal kleine Beispiele zunennen waren Enorm!!!!!
Zu der Zeit hieß es, wer nicht massig Zeit hatte un neben dem raiden zu farmen, der musste Gold kaufen oder das raiden sein lassen bzw in Raids gehen deren Anforderungen geringer waren und wo es dementsprechend auch wieder länger dauerte bis man seine Ausrüstung hatte.




OldboyX schrieb:


> ROM System:
> T1 > 10 Tage
> T2 > 30 Tage
> T9 > 6 Jahre (oder Gold zahlen)
> ...



10 Ids für ein T Set ist absoluter Schwachsinn zumindest für T1-T6.5 die anderen hab ich nicht mitbekommen,  wenn man Pech hat hat man es nach über 100 Ids noch net  wobei ich dir aber recht gebe, das man nicht alle Sets sammeln muss um an T8 zukommen diese Vorarbeit kann man mit Heorics ableisten.

Kann zum heutigem Raidcontent nichts sagen nur das wenn man bis Sunwell oben dabei sein wollte musste man entweder viel Zeit haben oder man hilft was mit Gold nach.

Zu Rom, ich würde da nicht so ein Faß aufmachen ich zocke es auch und es macht mir ne Menge Spaß, aber ich weiß das ich mit Aion anfangen werde und so ists ne Überbrückung die man für lau spielen kann und wenn man mal kein Bock hat sich was zufarmen kauft man es sich einfach. Super System!
Wer meint er müsste an der Spitze sein muss auch das nötige dazu leisten, in Rom ist es halt Geld wobei man dieses auch sehr in Grenzen halten kann wenn ich mir angucke was es inzwischen für die Phiriusmarken alles gibt.
In WoW ist es Zeit und davon ne Menge, wenn man die nicht hat raidet man nicht ganz oben mit oder käuft sich Gold und da kann man sagen was man will.
Aber auch hier heißt es Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Greetz 
Tom

Ps. für Rechtschreibefehler haftet meine Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgand (7. Mai 2009)

genau meine erfahrungen mit dem game. Das abschreckenste war aber echt die grafik..geht garnicht.


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Mai 2009)

Ja und ich hab Dias gekauft, weiter? Steh ich jetzt am Pranger?
Beschwere ich mich über den Shop?
Habe ich Dias verwendet um meine Ausrüstung zu pimpen? Fehlanzeige, warum sollte ich das tun 
wenn ich keinen Sinn drin sehe? N Mount anschaffen ja, Lagerplatz auch ok, aber fürwas pimpen wenns nicht sein muss und auch kein dringender Bedarf dran herrscht?

Ihr labbert nur von Maxgear und maxwerten und das beste vom besten...könnt euch nicht mit dem 2.besten zufriedengeben und schreibt deswegen hier sone Grütze....
Euren Mangel an Teamgeist und Charbeherschung müsst ihr wohl mit dem übertrüberequip ausgleichen was?
Neid? Kaputtes Ego? Klingt fast so...

Geht doch was andres zocken und verschont uns endlich. Mein Gott ich schenk euch n paar Dias, damit ihr endlich euren größenwahn ausleben könnt...aber bitte haltet endlich euer Maul, die Grütze die ihr da vom Stapel lasst ist doch nur noch Schwachsinnig.


----------



## Fusie (7. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mag sein das man auch in wow oder anderen games ne menge zeit aufbringen muss, ABER keine 6,4jahre bzw 835 twinks.



Stimmt, da kannst du Raiden bis zum nächsten Addon und wirst dein Set nicht voll bekommen oder die gewünschte Waffe nie sehen, weil das Glück einfach nicht will oder "nette" Mitspieler die Sachen einfach abgreifen.
Denn das wird dir ebenso passieren, da kannst du dann jeden Tag deine Zeit abreissen und stehst am Ende doch mit nichts da.

840 Twinks, 4 pro Tag, macht 7 Monate. Für einen G10 Gegenstand, den man dann wahrscheinlich für soviel Diamanten verkaufen kann, das es für das Aufrüsten aller Gegenstände im eigenen Besitz reichen dürfte.

Versuch mal einen aufgewerteten T8 Gegenstand in WoW an einen anderen Mitspieler zu verkaufen... huch, die sind ja gebunden.
Oder werte mal einen grauen Gegenstand auf über den Daumen 10er Naxx Niveau auf... huch, geht ja gar nicht.
Oder nimm den T8 Gegenstand und verdoppel da mal eben die Werte drauf... huch, geht nicht, Sockeln, Verzaubern, Ende.


----------



## ei8th (7. Mai 2009)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> v.a. Buffed.de hat einen rießen Hype um dieses Spiel kreiert. Entweder aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen oder aus blanker Naivität. Dieses möchte ich nicht weiter kommentieren.



Weils aussieht wie WoW.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Mai 2009)

Und nochmal von vorn:

Spiel A: Extremer Zeiteinsatz notwendig, aber ohne Einsatz von zusätzlichem RL - Geld (abgesehen von der Abogebühr) ist es möglich das aktuelle Maximum zu erreichen BEVOR es von neuem Inhalt "überschrieben wird". (PS: Aktueller Raidcontent in WoW haben bei uns in der 4ten ID schon die ersten T8,5 voll)

Spiel B: Extremer Zeieinsatz notwendig, aber ohne Einsatz von zusätzlichem RL-Geld ist es - sagen wir äußerst unwahrscheinlich (schließlich kann es ja sein, dass in 6,4 Jahren kein neuer Content dazukommt) das aktuelle Maximum zu erreichen BEVOR es von neuem Inhalt "überschrieben wird".

Diese Tatsache ergibt sich aus dem Finanzierungsmodell von Spiel B. Wäre in Spiel B auch alles rein mit Zeiteinsatz erreichbar, würde der Itemshop viel zu wenig genutzt werden, als dass das Spiel rentabel wäre. Der Mensch ist nunmal dort bereit Euros auszugeben, wo er auch wirklich Vorteile sieht, denn ansonten behält er lieber seine Euros...

Der Rest ist wie schon öfter betont ein Streit über Geschmack mit dem ihr euch gerne weiter beschäftigen könnt. Freue mich schon jetzt wie der Thread umschwenkt in eine "casual vs. hardcore". Jeder der das Maximum haben will ist ein "epenis freak" und jeder der nicht das Maximum haben will ist ein "noob loser" usw. Interessiert keinen, hat keine Lösung, es gibt keine Argumente für das ein oder andere und hat mit Fakten nichts zu tun.

Jedoch die propagierte "chancengleichheit" von Frogster in Bezug auf Itemshop-User vs. Freeplayer ist einfach faktisch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Mai 2009)

Sry Oldboyx, ich kapier immer noch nicht was du eigentlich willst?
Was labberst du dauernd vom maximal erreichbaren? Du hast doch selbst festgestellt und zugegeben das man auch ohne bestes vom besten Raiden kann oder? Es wurde festgestellt das man nicht zwingend nG10 fürn Endcontest braucht oder?
Kriegst du überhaupt noch mit von was du da labberst?
Du labberst nur vom besten des besten Equips, auch wenn vollklar ist das mans nicht braucht, warum versteifst du dich dadrauf?
Wenn das Spiel deinen Wunsch nach Schwanzvergleich und Egopolitur nicht entspricht, spiels einfach nicht und fertig.
Ich hab das schonmal woanders angesprochen das dieses fullpimping ganz klar ein Bestandteil des Shops ist, weil man mit der Eitelkeit und dem Ego andrer guten Profit machen kann. (Bsp: Mein Nachbar fährtn BMW..ich muss n Mercedes haben, Mein Nachbar hatn 32Zoll TV? Ich brauch n 42er...)

Es wurde auch in den offiziellen RoM-Foren bestätigt das das maximal aufpimpen nicht notwendig ist...es zielt also nur auf die Eitelkeit der Spieler ab...

Wenn dir das nicht passt oder du nicht klarkommt damit n 0815Spieler zu sein, dann tut mir das Leid, ich bedauere das irgendwas in deinem Leben so verdammt schief gelaufen sit das du dir durch Pixel bestätigung und selbstwertgefühl einholen musst.

Ich sehe da nur 2Möglichkeiten:Zahle und freue dich das du besser bist als die 90% deiner Mitspieler (Jedenfalls Statstechnisch - von deiner Charbeherschung und deinen Teamgeist will ich hier mal nicht reden, kann aber net soweit her sein wenn du nur mit dem besten des besten klarkommst)

2:Spiel was andres, lebe dich da aus und lass uns hier in Frieden unsre Dias beim Fenster rausschmeissen, geht ja keine Sau was an was wir mit unsrer Kohle so machen.


----------



## Behem (8. Mai 2009)

Auch ich habe RoM gespielt und kann dem TE nur zustimmen, KEINE Spielempfehlung. Es fühlt sich unfertig an.


----------



## Fusie (8. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jedoch die propagierte "chancengleichheit" von Frogster in Bezug auf Itemshop-User vs. Freeplayer ist einfach faktisch nicht gegeben.



Zeig mir 1 - in Worten EINEN - aktiven IS Spieler auf einen deutschen Server mit G10 Ausrüstung und ich mach mich freiwillig daran eine G10 Ausrüstung nach zu bauen ohne Zugriff auf den IS.

Den Spaß würde ich mir dann auf jeden Fall geben, nur um dir zu zeigen das die Chancen eben doch gleich sind.
Wie Frogster schon geschrieben hat, der Vorteil ist nur zeitlich, und auf den Fall hier bezogen, je höher man dann eben gradet desto extremer wird es eben.

Denn dieser G10 Vorteil existiert nur dann auch wirklich wenn du einen IS Spieler findest der das auch durch gezogen hat und da bin ich nun mal gespannt drauf, ob es den überhaupt gibt...
Also mach die Socken scharf und begib dich auf die Suche nach Mr. X, denn diesen Vorteil gilt es schließlich zu beweisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn welche in 4 IDs ihr T 8.5 voll haben bedeutet das nur eines, bis zu 24 andere haben dafür vielleicht nichts von ihrem Set dafür bekommen...


----------



## Solishian (8. Mai 2009)

@lorondar Charakter auf Riocht erstellt, wie sieht es nun mit einem Treffen aus? Auf die PN kam bisher keine Antwort, also versuche ich es nochmal hier, will mir den Level 50 nur anschauen, du kannst auch gerne die Post im Spiel für eine Absprache nutzen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Mai 2009)

Habe noch keinen mit ner G10 Waffe gesehen. Warum sollte auch jemand dermaßen viel Zeit investieren.
T6-T7 ist Standart und mit recht humanen Mitteln für jeden ohne Probleme zu erreichen.
T8 bist du schon über Standart, dann das haben die wenigsten.
Im Übrigen kenne ich auch keinen mit T8 Waffe der dies mit CS gemacht hat.
Da hat ausnahmslos jeder getwinkt bis zum Brechreiz.
Auch Rüstungen graded kein einziger auf T8 geschweige denn auf G10.
Denn das Aufgraden ist gleichbedeutend mit Statverlust was nur bei Waffen verschmerzbar ist.
Um an der Spitze mitzuspielen braucht man also lediglich ne T8 Waffe was mit bissle Twinken recht schnell erreicht ist.
Seine Ausrüstung selbst mit inGame Fusionssteinen Aufgerüstet reicht um an jeder Ini teilnehmen zu können.
PvP ist momentan eh nur was für Casterklassen was aber eher nen Problem des ballancings als nen Problem des CS ist.

Man kann mit recht moderaten Mitteln in RoM zumindest soweit kommen das man jeglichen Kontent genießen kann.
CS ist wichtig, keine Frage. Jedoch muß man um den CS zu nutzen nicht zwingend Geld ausgeben.
Bissle Items farmen, für Dias verkaufen und schon hast in nen Paar Tagen ausreichend Dias zusammen um deine Ausrüstung auch mit CS Mitteln pimpen zu können.
Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man ohne CS das gleiche in selber Zeit erreichen könnte. Wer würde da noch CS nutzen?
Man kann Frogster echt vieles vorhalten. Aber das sie versuchen mit ihrem Produkt Geld zu verdienen ist doch wohl das verständlichste was es gibt.
Der CS ist hier in keinster weise overpowered.

Dann spielt mal die anderen Games im F2P Bereich, dann wißts was nen overpowered CS ist. In Rohan wurde mein lv65 Warlock von nem 53er warrior in 3 sec niedergestreckt ohne das ich auch nur den hauch einer Chance hatte. CS machts Möglich.
Sowas nenn ich dann overpowered. In RoM wirds nie passieren das nen 40er Herr über gut gepimpte 50er ist.
Mit meiner Klasse habe ich auch schon Hardcorepimped Spieler mit T7 Waffen in Duells geschlagen was sie nur aufschlucken ließ.
Und ich habe weder aufgegradete Waffen noch habe ich einen Cent in meine Ausrüstung gesteckt.
Zu sagen das Spieler, welche Geld investieren, zwingend besser sind als welche die kein Geld investieren ist also schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Mai 2009)

Tja WR, das kapieren die Hohlköpfe einfach nicht, die sehen nur Itemshop...Geld ausgeben zum Angeben? FLAME.
Das es nicht notwendig oder spielentscheident ist ist irelevant für die flamer, da gehts nur drumm das sie das beste vom besten haben MÜSSEN, sonst ist alles scheiße und schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann sind noch die die sich Sorgen um andrer Leute Brieftaschen machen, und glauben die vor dem Diamantenkauf retten zu müssen, statt mal soweit zu denken das wenn jemand Dias kauft, er diese ja auch ingame in Umlauf bringen kann, und darum vlt Ite,s im AH kauft oder sie direkt anbietet, womit andre wieder die Chance kriegen an Dias zu kommen ohne selbst Geld auszugeben.
Sie sind einfach zu blöd die Mechanik und das System zu begreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie habens ja auch schon offen zugegeben.


----------



## Maladin (8. Mai 2009)

Flames entfernt

Geht es auch etwas konstruktiver?

/wink maladin


----------



## Pyrodimi (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Maladin
Danke dir, aber wie soll etwas konstruktiv laufen, wenn es Leute gibt die total verbohrt drauf sind mit Muss und Druck das Spiel und den Itemshop schlechtzumachen, nur weils ihnen nicht passt und gefällt?
Wenigstens merkt man das ihr in letzter Zeit verstärkt für Ordnung sorgt, hoffentlich legt sich dieses Itemshop/schlechte Grafik/Crapgame und Buffedmachtwerbung geflame bald


----------



## sTereoType (8. Mai 2009)

> mir geht es garnicht darum das spiel zu flamen/nieder zu machen noch die art wie es sich finaziert.
> ich will nur die aussage richtig stellen das man mit "ein wenig" mehr zeit das gleiche erreichen kann wie jemand der den cs aktiv nutzt. es stimmt halt so nicht.
> bei anderen dingen würde man so etwas unlautere werbung nennen


so das in kombination mit meinem zahlenbeispiel war konstruktive kritik . wie wurde darauf reagiert? unteranderem mit flames.
das gegenteil  konnte mir übrigens noch keiner beweisen, bis jetzt lief es immer auf aussagen wie "man muss nicht oben mitspielen" oder "zeig mir einen der solche aufwertungen hat" hinaus. beides sind aussagen die sicherlich richtig sind, aber nicht gegen meine argumentation sprechen.
ich habe auch nichts gegen ROM oder andere f2p spiele. zu weilen habe ich selbst einige gezockt. aber die anderen f2p mmorpgs  stellten von vorne herein klar das man dank cs vorteile gegenüber usern hat die den cs nicht nutzen. mit diesem gedanken im hinterkopf war es mir auch egal wenn wer besser war.
mir ist aber nicht egal wenn bei rom werbung damit gemacht wird, das der cs nur deko ist und ein geringer zeitvorteil (man beachte dazu mein zahlenbeispiel).


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Mai 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben, dein Zahlenbeispiel ist sicher nicht falsch.
Doch ist es egal, da es auf diese weise eh niemand nutzt und somit keiner einen Vorteil daraus zieht.
Selbst die Hardcoreuser die 100€ und mehr im Monat investieren farmen sich ihre Grade8 Waffen über Twinks.

Frogster hat auch nicht gesagt das man keine Vorteile haben wird. Sicher hat man Vorteile und wenn es nur die Zeit ist.
Es gibt jedoch keine Items die dich direkt Überstark machen. Wie in Rohan Buffscrolls und Gildenbuffs wo nur Hardcoreuser von Provitieren.
Oder PW Hierogramme welche deine HP und MP instant wieder voll machen und bei Zhenpartys ordentlich am Geldbeutel zerren.
In RoM gibt es keine Items die man aller Stunde einwerfen muß um stark zu bleiben. Man wird langfristig gesehen Stark, das können aber auch nonCS User erreichen womit sie nach einer Zeit auf selber Stufe mit Hardcoreusern stehen können.
Es ist also "lediglich" ein enormer Zeitvorteil den man aus dem CS zieht.
Und Zeit ist in RoM das einzige was man wirklich im Überfluß hat. Irgend wann hat man auch nen Lv50 CA Set, nen Grade8 KoS Knüppel und alles mit markelosen durchgepimpt.
Der eine hats nach 3 Monaten der andere erst nach nem halben Jahr. 
Und das ist es was ich in RoM gut finde. Man hat keinen langfristigen Vorteil dank CS. Die Vorteile kann man hier recht schnell ausgleichen.
Wenn man bereit ist Pro Monat 10€ zu investieren, was weniger ist was man bei P2P Titeln zahlt, schrumpfen die Vorteile gegenüber Hardcoreusern auf ein Minimum. 

Natürlich muß jeder selbst wissen was er für Ziele im Spiel hat. Als Casual Gamer der nichts investieren will wird man in keinem Spiel jemals im ToP Playerranking auftauchen.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Hi Maladin
> Danke dir, aber wie soll etwas konstruktiv laufen, wenn es Leute gibt die total verbohrt drauf sind mit Muss und Druck das Spiel und den Itemshop schlechtzumachen, nur weils ihnen nicht passt und gefällt?
> Wenigstens merkt man das ihr in letzter Zeit verstärkt für Ordnung sorgt, hoffentlich legt sich dieses Itemshop/schlechte Grafik/Crapgame und Buffedmachtwerbung geflame bald




zum flamen gehören immer 2: Es gibt auch Leute die hier rumflamen und jeden der was negatives schreibt als WoW Süchti benennt.


----------



## Fusie (8. Mai 2009)

T0-T8,5 vollständig zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt wo es als das Beste galt/gilt, wo bleiben da die Beweise für? Bisher wurde dir schon mehrfach widersprochen, nicht nur von mir, das es genauso nicht realisierbar ist ohne extremen Zeiteinsatz.

Oder konntest du beweisen, dass man eben nicht extrem viel Zeit investieren muss bevor man überhaupt in einen Top Raid rein kommt?
Nein.
Ich hab dir sogar eine aktuelle Liste gezeigt, die entgegen deiner Aussage, das man ja die alten T-Sets nicht mehr brauchen würde, sehr wohl entsprechende Bedingungen vorweist.
Ich kann dir auch gerne den Link zu der Gildenseite geben und du kannst dann gerne als Neuer auf dem Server versuchen da unter zu kommen und mit zu raiden.

Aber natürlich ist die G10 Geschichte, die nicht 1 Spieler jemals auch durchgezogen hat und somit wirklich ein *realer* Vorteil bestehen *würde,* hier als konstruktive Kritik dargestellt?
G7 ist schon selten, kaum einer geht über G8 und G10 ist ein schlichter Mythos, das ist eine interessante Möglichkeit nach oben für die Zukunft, wenn man auch vielleicht G6 Stoffteile kaufen kann oder auch G6 Teile droppen, aber bis dahin wird das schlicht Utopie bleiben.

Logge dich in RoM ein und zeig mir G10 Ausrüstung, wirklich existierende G10 Ausrüstung, keine die auf dem Papier existiert und dann haben wir einen wirklich realen massiven *zeitlichen* Vorteil der IS Spieler - *aber bis dahin ist das kein realer Vorteil*.


----------



## jeef (9. Mai 2009)

sehr schön geschrieben
soviel mühe wäre mir diese community nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe selber zwar kaum rom gespielt aber denke an einigen stellen genauso


----------



## sinnrg (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ich Casual zocke seit der OpenBeta, aber max. 4-5 h / Woche und möchte mich hier als RoM Fan "outen" nach den ganzen Anti-RoM Posts...

Damals Diablo 2 > Silkroad (kam nie auf die Server, aber gar nicht so schlecht) > WoW 1,5 Jahre mit großen Pausen, kann ich nix mehr mit anfangen (auch in Fungilde sind se zu erfolgsgeil geworden in unseren Raids zum Schluss) > gleichzeitig zu WoW Everquest 2 6 Monate (geiles Game, aber für einen Casual für mich leider zu heftig). HdRO und GW auch mal angespielt.

Nun halt RoM und ich muss sagen, das Game hätte ich gerne bereits schon nach meiner Diablo 2 Zeit gehabt. Ich find's klasse!

- Grafik ist sehr WoW ähnlich, zocke auch wie der TE in 1650 * 1050 in allen Details. War erst zufrieden, nachdem ich verstanden habe, das aktives Bloom alles verwischt ;-) Aber ohne das ist die Grafik auf nem ähnlichen Stand wie WoW vor WoTLK, aber gar kein Vergleich gegen HdRO und Everquest 2 (für die ich aber doch mal aufrüsten müßte für beste Darstellung)

- Sound is noch'n bissl buggy, aber ich finde die Hintergrundmucke und -kulisse wenn se mal läuft gut. Auch Geräusche beim Holzhacken etc. fehlen leider. Naja, kommt bestimmt irgendwann

- Quests finde ich eigentlich supi. Ich lese mir alle Questtexte durch und man erkannt doch eine recht interessante Hintergrundstory. Der kill xy Anteil liegt nicht bei 100 % wie viele meinen. Für RoM Beginner ist die Varanas - Welcome Questreihe klasse aufgebaut. Auch das Interface mit der NPC-Suche etc. hilft mir im Gegensatz zu WoW (ganz zu Anfangs als absoluter Noob) sehr ins Spiel zu finden! In EQ 2 kommt man ohne Hilfe fast gar nicht klar anfangs. Da ich seit WoW kein Bock mehr auf Gilden und Raids habe, sind mir die Quests am Wichtigsten und bin da sehr mit RoM zufrieden.

- Ini's versuche ich so halt ab und zu solo. Mit jetzt Ritter 13+ / Priest 10 so'n paar im Startgebiet geschaft. Moongorge, Barren Caves und Dead Tree Cave (dieser Bosskampf ging bestimmt 10 Minuten ;-)

Endgame, Erfolg im Game etc. is mir absolut latte. Also werde ich den Itemshop nicht verwenden um mich zu pimpen. Wenn ich im originalen RoM Forum lese, dass manche bis jetzt schon 150 &#8364; gelassen haben ... omg!

Ich werde bei RoM bleiben. Kann da auch Diablo 2 & WoW - Shockadin-like zocken ;-)
Mal schaun, ob ich da noch ne Gilde mit normalen Menschen finde, die nicht erfolgsgeil sind, sondern so wie ich einfach nur bissl daddeln wollen ... ;-)

Fazit : *RoM FTW*

Edit :
Viele schimpfen über die Goldspammer -> halt so wie in WoW ein Addon instalieren -> Ruhe!
Viele schimpfen über die RoM Karten -> Addon WoW Maps installieren -> aha ...
Von wegen Addons : Curse Client installieren wie für WoW -> Addons aussuchen -> oh, hier gibt's auch 'n HealBot? ;-)


----------



## Pyrodimi (9. Mai 2009)

Schön geschrieben
Es ist ja nunmal n Spiel, ein Spiel soll Spaß machen, und einen Freude bereiten.
Mir persönlich gefällt RoM sehr gut, bestimmt kein Spiel das ich Hardcore zocken werde, um auf biegen und Brechen alles durchzuraiden.
Und diese ganze Diskussion ProShop / ContraShop is absoluter Humbug
Ich meine ganz ehrlich Stereo und CO, wenn euch das Spiel und das Shop System nicht gefällt, warum spielt ihrs dann und macht das nieder? Warum seid ihr so erpicht darauf euch bestätigt zu wissen 
das man Geld ausgeben könnte um Maxlvl Items zu kriegen?
Bleibt es nicht jeden selbst überlassen, für was er sein Geld ausgibt?
Wenns darum geht das jemand besser sein könnte in einen Onlinespiel, dann darfst du generell kein einziges Onlinespiel zocken, denn der eine hat mehr Zeit, der andre die beste Hardware, der andre die ausgefeiltesten Makros, der nächste einfach viel mehr Glück und wieder andre einfach viel mehr Talent oder auch Leute die halt mehr Geld investieren.
Im Prinzip is das doch lattenklatter ob Shop-User und welchen Grad die Ausrüstungen und wie man sie besschaft hat.
RoM ist ein Spiel, es ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, es soll einen etwas vom Altag ablenken und n wenig Freude bereiten.
Wenn RoM diesen Zweck nicht erfüllt spielt es einfach nicht, aber hört auch auf andren ihren Spaß zum verderben, und madig zu machen.
Für mich klingt dieses ganze CS böse un buh getue einfach nur nach Neid, und das hat in nem Spiel nix verloren.

Aber vlt. wird RoM ja nicht umsonst mit WoW verglichen, WoW hat den Onlineitemimbawahn ja auch erst Salonfähig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinnrg (9. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Zu meiner Behauptung, dass RoM von der Grafik her WoW kurz vor WoTLK ähnelt, hier mal ein paar Screenshots auf Flickr :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31621498@N08/...345160/sizes/l/ (Finde die Lichteffekte gar nicht mal sooo schlecht)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/31621498@N08/...538639/sizes/l/ (So viel anders, als wie wenn man in Sturmwind steht?)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/31621498@N08/...540077/sizes/l/ (Ähnlich Wald von Elwynn in Goldhain oder!?)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/31621498@N08/...349528/sizes/l/ (Goldhain mit Mühle ;-)  )

(Auf einem 20'' Acer Aspire 9920 - 2 Jahre alt - mit Geforce 8600M GT, 1650*1050, alle Details rauf, neuester NVidea Notebook-Referenztreiber -> per Nvidia-Suite alles auf max. Qualität vorgegeben eingestellt.)

@TE : Hattest Du bei Dir Bloom aktiv? Wirkt mir doch etwas zu verwaschen!?

Ich weiß, mit WoTLK is WoW doch etwas besser von der Qualität her, aber damit auch noch weit hinter EQ2 und HdRO gelegen.

Aber ich denke RoM ist in Bezug auf die Grafik vom Feeling her auch nicht so schlecht, dass es keinen Fun mehr macht.

So long


----------



## OldboyX (9. Mai 2009)

Wie erwartet keine neuen Argumente dafür aufgewärmte alte:

- Ich muss nicht das beste haben
- Jeder spielt wie es ihm passt (und wenn man nicht so spielt wie ich ist man ein itemgeiler freak)
- Zeig mir einen der Geld ausgibt (ich geh sie zählen - ist klar)

usw.

Meine Güte wo liegt euer Problem? Niemand will das Spiel schlechtreden und ich wiederhole nun zum gefühlt 10ten Mal, dass ich in diesen Punkten nicht widerspreche. Aber genauso wie ich widersprechen würde wenn jemand sagt:

"In Wow kann ich mit 1 Mal spielen pro Woche alles erreichen"

muss ich in ROM widersprechen wenn jemand sagt

"In ROM kann man ohne Itemshop alles erreichen" (i.e. Chancengleichheit zwischen Leuten die zahlen und Leuten die nichts zahlen)


und das ist nach wie vor einfach falsch, egal wie verbissen ihr euer heißgeliebtes Spiel (unnötigerweise) gegen einen (vermeintlichen) Angriff verteidigt. Die Milchmädchen Rechnung mit "wenn man bloß genug Zeit investiert" hat einfach Grenzen in der Tatsache, dass der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat.


----------



## Fusie (9. Mai 2009)

G10, Waffe, alles andere ist sinnfrei, soviel sollte inzwischen angekommen sein.

680 Twinks jeweils 13 Aufladungen, 2h/2 Stück pro Tag, macht ~12 Monate.
 680 Twinks jeweils 13 Aufladungen, 4h/4 Stück pro Tag, macht ~6 Monate.
 680 Twinks jeweils 13 Aufladungen, 6h/6 Stück pro Tag, macht ~4 Monate.
680 Twinks jeweils 13 Aufladungen, 8h/8 Stück pro Tag, macht ~3 Monate.
 680 Twinks jeweils 13 Aufladungen, 12h/12 Stück pro Tag, macht ~2 Monate.


Dabei ist eine Stunde schon recht großzügig bemessen, sofern man die Tagesquests in Logar ab Level 5 direkt mitzieht für die 3 zusätzlichen Aufladungen dürfte man es auch unter 1h schaffen.

Somit, je mehr Zeit ich investiere, desto schneller habe ich meine G10 Waffe, die zwar keinen Sinn macht und die auch niemand sonst hat - aber hey, Hauptsache ich reite weiter auf diesem Schwachsinn rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo bleibt dein Argument das die G10 Ausrüstung überhaupt existiert und somit ein wirklicher Vorteil existiert?
Ach ja, nirgendwo. Ich poste den Kram auch immer wieder gerne, so lange bis es verstanden wurde.

Das Einzige was hier nun noch als "Argument" angeführt wird ist diese G10 Geschichte, alles andere wurde schon widerlegt, ebenso gibt es inzwischen Bohrer und Schmucksteine im Phiriusmarken-Shop, also kann man sich weitere Runen drücken und auch die Schmuckstücke auf +6 bringen.

*In RoM kann ich alles ohne IS erreichen.*

 G10 zählt nicht als Argument, das ist eine nett ausgerechnete Gute-Nacht-Geschichte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn du widersprechen willst, bring Argumente, darunter fallen nicht irgendwelche Utopien, sondern nur was auch real existiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als kleines Beispiel, G3 Rüstungen sind Standard, G4 selten und G5 bisher noch keine gesehen - *alles ohne IS zu erreichen*.
G1-G3 Waffen kann man sicher als Standard sehen, hier und dort G6 gesichtet, genau eine G7 im AH gefunden und G8 gar nicht bisher - *alles ohne IS zu erreichen*.

Ansonsten kannst ja mal gerne rum fragen wieviel Zeit oder gekauftes Gold - ja, es tut weh, aber ist nun mal die Wahrheit - manche in WoW fließen lassen um in den Topgilden dabei sein zu dürfen.
Ach ja, da fehlen dir ja auch die Argumente gegen, genauso wie deine ID Story baden gegangen ist, und auf die Auflistung in Bezug auf alte Raidinhalte gab es ja auch keine Antwort von dir.

Strohhalm G10... na kein Wunder das du dich da so verbissen dran hälst, auch wenn schon x-mal durch ist, das es a. sehr wohl möglich wäre bei entsprechenden Zeiteinsatz und b. es kein existierender Vorteil ist - weil es schlicht kein Gegenstand dieses Grades gibt.


----------



## Mibucal (9. Mai 2009)

/edit

quotefehler

nochmal neu   o0


----------



## WR^Velvet (9. Mai 2009)

Die Frage ist viel mehr was man erreichen will.
Rank1 Player wird man ohne Geld zu investieren ganz sicher nicht, dahingehend hast du wohl vollkommen recht.

Auf dem PvP Server ist die Thematik sucher etwas anders. Für mich als Spieler auf nem PvE Server kann ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen das man alles erreichen kann was ein CS Player auch erreichen kann.
Man kann alle Inis Clearen, man kann in der Arena gut da stehen und eine Aufgegradete Waffe ist wohl das Ziehl mit den wenigsten Hindernissen.

Ein CS Player kann zwar theoretisch komplett G10 mit makelosen gepimpt rum laufen, genauso theoretisch kann man aber als nonCS Player G10 mit Ingame Fusis (3 low stats max) rum laufen.
Theorie und Praxis liegen aber soweit voneinander entfernt das es garnicht wert ist darüber zu diskutieren.
Es gibt nicht mal Leute mit Makelos gepimpten G8 Waffen. Selbst G8 Waffen allgemein sind eher die Seltenheit.

Beschäftige dich mal mit roM im Endgame und du wirst schnell feststellen das in der Praxis der CS alles andere als Overpowered ist.


----------



## Mibucal (9. Mai 2009)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Dieser Post ist Gold wert!
> v.a. Buffed.de hat einen rießen Hype um dieses Spiel kreiert. Entweder aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen oder aus blanker Naivität. Dieses möchte ich nicht weiter kommentieren.
> Es ist nunmal so, dass ROM NICHT die gewünschte Abwechslung zu WoW bringt. Eher im Gegenteil. ROM fühlt sich in den ersten paar Stunden nicht schlecht an, aber dann wird es immer schlimmer.
> Die Punkte, welche du ansprichst sind absolut korrekt. Es gibt daran nichts aus zu setzen.
> ...



buffed.de hat nie irgendwo behauptet unabhängig zu sein. das du das reininterpretierst ist sicherlich nicht unerwünscht, aber leider falsch.

warum ist wohl olnigg, der nörgelork, nicht mehr hier?
genau, weil er in seiner kolumne das heikle thema werbungeausgaben/berichterstattung ansprach.

that´s marktwirtschaft, man beißt nicht die hand die einen füttert. 
ob das denjenigen jetzt glaubwürdiger macht...?


jm2c

btt: 1a geschrieben


----------



## Fusie (9. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, auch wenn das momentane Event mal wieder etwas mehr Feinschliff gebrauchen könnte, und auch mal wieder ein wenig rum zickt, man kann da ein permanentes Reittier sich an Land ziehen... aber stimmt schon, RoM ist ja voll die Abzocke... aber ehrlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (10. Mai 2009)

Genausowenig kann ich Leute verstehen die HelloKittyOnline, Silkroad, Rohan oder weiß der teufel was Spielen.
Muß ich aber auch nicht verstehen.
Jedes Spiel hat nun mal seine Fans. Dir hat RoM nicht gefallen was für mich OK ist.
Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden was ja auch gut so ist.
Finds nur lustig das Leute die es vielleicht bis lv30 gespielt haben hier beurteilen wie RoM im Endgame abläuft.
Das ist lediglich das schlechtreden eines Spieles was einem selbst nicht zusagt.
Und das mit fakten die durch Hörensagen und Dichtungen von Leuten verbreitet werden die selbige Einstellung haben.
Es ist ja noch ok wenn wer über fehlerhafte Quests berichtet die ihm selbst aufgefallen sind.
Oder über Glitches wo man endlos in den Boden fällt, oder auch Rezepte die man nicht erlernen kann.
Jedoch braucht mir kein 30er zu erzählen was RoM im Endgame kostet und das ohne Realcash dort reinweg garnichts geht.
Dem kann ich nun mal aus eigenen Erfahrungen mit einem 50/50 Char, alle Skills auf Lv50, 10k HP und 14k Defense der schon jede Ini von innen gesehen hat wiedersprechen.
Und ja ich habe 0,0€ in meine Ausrüstung investiert. Dazu habe ich in meiner Gilde Mages und Priests mit G8 Waffen die dafür keinen müden Cent ausgegeben haben.
Das sind nun mal Fakten die aus der Prakis kommen.
Eine Liste was G10 Items theoretisch kosten wenn man diese rein über den CS finanziert ist irrelevant und das schlechteste Argument.
Da dies reine Fiktion ist und keines Weges der Praxis in RoM entspricht.
De Facto lediglich ein schlechtreden von RoM auf Grund von hörensagen ohne sich näher damit beschäftigt zu haben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Mai 2009)

> Rank1 Player wird man ohne Geld zu investieren ganz sicher nicht, dahingehend hast du wohl vollkommen recht



Amen.

Und wieso gibt es dann in Posts wie http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20 Leute die das Gegenteil erzählen?

Ganz oben geht halt nicht ohne RL Geld, denn selbst wenn Fusie der Obermacker RoM 24/7 Spieler wäre, dann gibts trotzdem noch einen der genauso 24/7 spielt UND noch und nöcher Euros investiert.

Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, manche Leute mögen auch in MMOs eine Art von Wettbewerb und sind angekotzt wenn sich einige das für Euros kaufen, wofür sie im Spiel "gearbeitet" haben.


----------



## Fusie (12. Mai 2009)

Ach, mit deinem PvE Argument baden gegangen und willst nun nur PvP anschauen? Na gut.

WoW Arena, schau dir an wer da oben steht und dann mach das mal ohne realen Geldeinsatz nach, ich sage da nur ESport... das Dümmste was man mit WoW je in Verbindung bringen kann, aber ein erstklassiges Argument zu zeigen das man selbst in WoW nur mit genug Geld an die Spitze kommt.

Gibt es da überhaupt noch normale Teams, die oben mitspielen, oder sind das nicht inzwischen alles kommerzielle Truppen mit den entsprechenden Werbepartnern im Rücken?

Natürlich kannst du das dann soweit runter ziehen bis auch du "oben mitspielst", also dir den kleinsten Realmpool mit den schwächsten Gegnern suchst und da dann richtig schön vom Leder ziehst, oder noch besser, mach es doch wie alle anderen, lass dich rauf ziehen oder spiele nur gegen Twinks...

Amen, kannst du dazu auch dann schön sagen.

Nebenbei, dein Link deutet auf ein *PvE* Interesse, da steht deutlich Leveln und Instanzen, es wäre mir neu wenn man das mit Rang 1 Spielern, also PvP, in Verbindung bringen kann.
Denn die bekommen ihre Ausrüstung wohl über Arena im 1 vs. 1 und 3 vs. 3 gegen Punkte oder ähnliches... nur rudimentär damit befasst, und kann sicher ein anderer genauer erklären.


----------



## Robilak (13. Mai 2009)

Muss (nach 10 Tagen RoM) auch hier mal meinen Senf dazugeben..

Seit etwa 16 Jahren spiel ich MMORPGs, schon zu Beginn hab ich festgestellt, dass mir random-groups nicht gefallen (zu viele Chaoten, zu viele Wipes). Gilden (also solide Gruppen) sind mir zu strikt (regelmaessige Treffen, Verpflichtungen, Stress).

Also: Solo spielen. Hat bloss 2 Nachteile: Erstens kommt man nicht ueberall hin, zweitens ist es meist zu wenig anspruchsvoll.

Meine Loesung damals: 4 Accounts simultan spielen. Mit einer 4er-Gruppe komm ich ueberall hin. Meine Gruppe ist praktisch immer effizienter als eine gleich grosse Gruppe  von einzeln gespielten Charakteren (weil es keine Kommunikationsprobleme und keine Diskussionen gibt). Kein Streit um Loot, kein Warten auf andere Mitspieler, kein Frust, wenn grad dann, wenn's gut lauft, einer weg muss.
Geht mit etwas Aufmerksamkeit ganz gut, richtig fordernd wurde es, wenn ich mal einen Account ausgeloggt hab um einen echten Mitspieler in 'meine' Gruppe zu nehmen (4 war Maximum). Da hab ich nicht nur 3 Chars gespielt und mich mit 3 Chars gleichzeitig mit dem  'Neuen' unterhalten, sondern auch noch meine 3 Chars untereinander chatten lassen (vorbereiteten Text copy/paste). Klar hab ich mir dabei einen abgelacht und manche konnten es gar nicht glauben als ich sie hinterher aufgeklaert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Arctic kam dann UO - hat mich nicht wirklich gefesselt, DAoC hab ich 2 Simultanaccounts fuer 4 Jahre bezahlt (total 9 Toplevelchars - auch seltene - Earth Theurgist anyone?), zuletzt AO mit 3 Accounts gespielt (1 invited free, 1 voll bezahlt, 1 free).

WoW liegt originalverpackt im Schrank, hab's mir bei Freunden angesehen - fuer High-End-Content waeren wohl auch mindestens 3 Accounts (Tank+Healer+DD) noetig, das ist mir zu teuer.

RoM sieht mal sehr gut aus, muss mich noch einleben - aber mein Plan ist es jetzt schon, mit meiner eigenen Gruppe (vermutlich 1 Tank, 2 Healer, 1 DD ?) moeglichst viele Inis zu knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CS? Wenn ich genug Spass im Spiel hab, besuch ich den sicher, denn dann haben die Entwickler/Betreiber einen finanziellen Beitrag verdient. Im Moment kann ich mir gut vorstellen nach einem 'erfolgreichen' WE 5-10 Euro dort zu spenden.
Und ich hab kein unangenehmes Gefuehl, wenn ich fuer Monate bezahlen muss, in denen ich wegen RL/Job gar nicht zum Spielen komme.

Brauchen werd ich von dort sicher nichts, weil mir egal ist, wie lang ich brauche, bis ich das schaffe - der Weg ist das Ziel (ist mir ja egal, ob ich die Muehle mit 4x lvl 15 oder mit 4x lvl 30 abfarme zum Aufwaermen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

> Ach, mit deinem PvE Argument baden gegangen und willst nun nur PvP anschauen? Na gut.



Weder bin ich mit PVE Argumenten baden gegangen, noch will ich jetzt rein PVP anschauen. Anscheinend hast du immer noch nicht verstanden, was MMO-Spieler unter  "ganz oben", "Platz1". "Rang 1" usw. verstehen. Es zählen natürlich alle Aspekte - jemand der sich auf einen beschränkt ist so wie du ( es ist ihm egal, wenn er nicht "alles" haben kann). 

Letztlich geht es aber in MMOs um ein Streben nach mehr (auch mit den multigeboxten 680 twinks) und der Erfolg eines MMOs wird maßgeblich von risk/time vs reward bestimmt. Und in Itemshop MMOs wird er von risk/time/money vs reward bestimmt. Wobei man hier bei modernen MMOs risk direkt in time integrieren kann, da es kaum noch Risiken wie in älteren MMOs gibt (in Everquest bspw. gab es noch das Risiko bei einem Raid mehrere Stufen zu verlieren durch die vielen Tode, zusätzlich bestand die Gefahr seine Leiche - und damit verbunden alle Items etc. zu verlieren in bestimmten Raidzonen wenn man nicht die nötige "manpower" für einen Corpserun aufbringen konnte  - PoSky für Oldschooler)

PPS: Es wäre wirklich empfehlenswert wenn ihr nochmal konkret zu dieser Rechnung Stellung nehmen würdet anstatt ständig wieder rückhaltlose Behauptungen zu tätigen wie:

-Niemand hat G10 und wenn dann hat er es nur durch Twinken (is klar - ihr wisst genau wer wann wieviel im Itemshop ausgibt....)

Auch solltest du vorsichtiger sein mit der Aussage, dass G10 vielleicht gar nicht das Maximum sei, denn das spielt direkt in die Argumentationslinie gegen die du so bist. Schließlich kannst du dann noch ein paar Jahre an deine 6,4 Phiriusmarkentagesquestfarmjahre anhängen bis zum aktuellen Maximum. Dieses ist ja bekanntlich komplett ohne Itemshop erreichbar, man muss nur etwas mehr Zeit investieren... 

Lustig ist auch wie mitten in den Diskussionen plötzlich dann Aussagen kommen wie:



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Also nur damit ich das nun richtig verstehe, der ganze Zirkus hier dreht sich um das Plussen der Ausrüstung?



Der Zirkus dreht sich um ALLES was du irgendwie in ROM erreichen kannst und dabei behaupte ich, dass man 
a) auf einiges verzichtet und es einem egal ist
b) sich mit große Zeitaufwand viele Dinge erarbeitet (aber bei weitem nicht alles, da man nur 24/7 spielen kann und selbst wenn man das macht die "Dinge" für 6,4 Jahre reichen bis wohin längst neue "Dinge" dazugekommen sind)
c) sich mit großem Zeitauwand UND RL-Geld Aufwand bis an die Grenze der Möglichkeiten vorschiebt

PS: Weder ich noch sTereoType hassen RoM. Jeder dem es gefällt, der soll es spielen. Nur ist es Schwachsinn Leuten hier im Forum einzureden, dass ALLES möglich sei ohne Itemshop oder 6,4 Jahre Zeitaufwand, denn ich kann mich hier nur wiederholen: Wenn es wirklich so wäre, würde Frogster sehr schnell pleite machen...


----------



## Deadwool (14. Mai 2009)

Ohne dich kritisieren zu wollen, Robilak. Aber warum spielst du überhaupt Online Spiele, wenn du nicht mit anderen Menschen zusammenspielen magst ?


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

*Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.*

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn normale Spieler und IS Spieler für ein und die selbe Sache *nicht* auf den IS zugreifen, dann kann man den IS auch *nicht* als Vorteil dafür bringen, das sollte doch nun endlich klar sein.

680 Twinks entsprechen über den Daumen 680h +/- was auch immer, das sind *keine* 6,4 Jahre, sondern eher einige Wochen bzw. Monate und komisch, das machen sogar viele...
Die Spieler erstellen sich Twinks, ziehen diese auf 10, kaufen sich von neuen Spielern die Gegenstände für Tagesquests und basteln dann weitere Manasteine.
Das ist Fakt, das ist so im Spiel erlebte Realität und das kann sich jeder in Logar auch so anschauen.

PLATSCH... Baden gegangen... BLUB BLUB BLUB... abgesoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun nimm du mal dazu Stellung, eure Rechnung geht erst gar nicht auf.

PvE, PvP
Du kannst in beiden Bereichen dir in RoM ein oder mehrere Sets erspielen, Nachteil für Spieler, die nicht auf den IS zurück greifen?
Zeit, sie müssen für Aufwertsteine Gold bzw. Phiriusmarken sammeln.

Rückhaltlose Behauptungen wie z.B. guck mal so viele Jahre brauch man wenn man G10 *nur* über Phiriusmarken (was keiner macht) herstellt, überlasse ich euch.
Ich halte mich an die *Realtität* und *Fakten*, die sich aus aktuellen Wissen aus dem Spiel ergeben, da habt ihr relativ wenig bis gar nichts gegen zu bieten.

Es muss ja wirklich schmerzen mit anzusehen wie so eine tolle theoretische Basis einfach von der realen Praxis umgegangen wird, verdammt noch eins, warum können sich die blöden RoM Spieler nicht an die Theorie halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robilak (14. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ohne dich kritisieren zu wollen, Robilak. Aber warum spielst du überhaupt Online Spiele, wenn du nicht mit anderen Menschen zusammenspielen magst ?


Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich nicht mit anderen gemeinsam spielen mag - mach ich sogar gerne, bloss nicht in Kombination mit Leveling-Stress (Weil man genauso schnell leveln muss wie die Stammgruppe, sonst fliegt man raus) oder ewigem Warten auf eine Gruppe oder Gildenverpflichtungen. Aber Du hast schon recht, wenn RoM nur LAN-faehig waere, wuerde es mir nichts ausmachen - als Solospiel waere es wohl zu einseitig. Mir geht's vor allem darum, zu sehen, was sich die Entwickler einfallen haben lassen, den PvE-Content mal locker durchzuspielen ohne Stress aber gerne mit ein paar Herausforderungen - ich mag die extremen Bosse (Bear King, Bubsitan & Co) jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. PvP gibt mir hingegen garnichts.

Als hilfsbereiter Typ finde ich immer Freunde , die ich gerne unterstuetze. Meist bringen mich auch RL-Freunde zu diesen Spielen, mit denen ich dann spiele, so wie hier auch.. nach AO hab ich gut 1 Jahr MM-Pause gemacht mit Titan Quest/Immortal Throne (zu dritt im LAN echt nett, hab aber teilweise auch solo gespielt).

ABER: Wenn ich leveln will, dann will ich leveln - und weder wegen ein paar Chaoten nach ein paar Wipes mit weniger XP dastehen als vorher, noch ewig auf gute Leute warten (Wartezeit = 0 Spass und 0 XP).
Und wenn ich Items farmen will, dann sicher alleine ohne Lootstreitereien oder Wuerfelpech (ausser es ist sowieso klar, dass fuer jemanden anderen gefarmt wird, da komm ich auch helfen, np).

Gruppen machen schon Spass, wenn ich mir nichts davon erwarte. Aber stressfrei flott weiterkommen im Spiel klappt ohne einfach viel besser.

OnTopic: Nach 2 Wochen und Topchar auf 20/20 (Priester als Buffbot klarerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefaellt es mir recht gut. Dias hab ich erst ein paar ertradet, eine boxed-Version um 10 Euro gekauft um zu sehen, was drin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Code noch nicht eingeloest).
Nach diesem Wochenende werd ich entweder aufhoeren oder mal paar Euro im CS springen lassen (damit die mal Geld sehen von mir - und weitermachen koennen).


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> 680 Twinks entsprechen über den Daumen 680h +/- was auch immer, das sind keine 6,4 Jahre, sondern eher einige Wochen bzw. Monate



Wie jetzt genau? Einige Wochen? Einige Monate? (6*12 Monate?) Wenns wirklich einige Wochen wären, würden schon zig Leute mit G10 rumlaufen, was du ja aber selbst vehement bestreitest.



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> PvE, PvP
> Du kannst in beiden Bereichen dir in RoM ein oder mehrere Sets erspielen, Nachteil für Spieler, die nicht auf den IS zurück greifen?
> Zeit, sie müssen für Aufwertsteine Gold bzw. Phiriusmarken sammeln.



Erm ja? Sagen wir ja die ganze Zeit... wer nicht auf den Itemshop zurückgreift dem erwachsen Nachteile und zwar in einer Form, dass man sie nicht mit 24 Stunden pro Tag kompensieren kann, wenn man denn in ALLEM vorne dabei sein will.

Und weil du ständig von Theorie und Praxis faselst... theoretisch könnte man alles mit Zeit wettmachen (da geben dir ALLE Recht), aber praktisch hat der Tag eben nur 24 Stunden. Und wenn du dir 680 Twinks hochspielst um über Phiriusmarken - weiß der Geier wieviele "Plussungen" holst - dann deckt das immer noch keine Permanenten Mounts, keine Möbel fürs Haus, keine Miete für das und jenes, Tränke, Taschen, Begleiter usw. ab. Außerdem warst du in der Zeit wo du 680 twinks spielst noch in keiner Instanze, bei keinem Raid, hast kein PVP gemacht usw.



> Rückhaltlose Behauptungen wie z.B. guck mal so viele Jahre brauch man wenn man G10 nur über Phiriusmarken (was keiner macht) herstellt, überlasse ich euch.
> Ich halte mich an die Realtität und Fakten, die sich aus aktuellen Wissen aus dem Spiel ergeben, da habt ihr relativ wenig bis gar nichts gegen zu bieten.



Die Behauptungen fußen auf Zahlen und Fakten. Alles was von dir kommt sind Behauptungen wie:


			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> 680 Twinks entsprechen über den Daumen 680h +/- was auch immer, das sind keine 6,4 Jahre, sondern eher einige Wochen bzw. Monate



Eine schöne "über den Daumen" Rechnung, welche du nicht weiter ausführst und für die du keinerlei "Beweise" erbringen kannst und gegen die du selbst ständig den Gegenbeweis antrittst (Es gibt niemanden der G10 hat....).

Es mag ja sein, dass man über Twinken (+ multiboxing) "effizienter" sein kann als 6,4 Jahre, ändert aber nix an der Tatsache, dass:

24/7 ohne Geld <<<< 24/7 mit Geld  bei F2P

vs.

24/7 = 24/7 bei P2P




			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber wenn normale Spieler und IS Spieler für ein und die selbe Sache nicht auf den IS zugreifen, dann kann man den IS auch nicht als Vorteil dafür bringen, das sollte doch nun endlich klar sein.



Nichts für ungut trifft es gut. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen in einer Diskussion wo jemand von seinem eigenen Verhalten auf das aller RoM Spieler schließt. Du hast also mit der 1 Mio. Leute gesprochen und die haben ausnahmslos bestätigt, dass KEINER von ihnen sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS erschafft?

Come on Fusie, get real...

Die kaufen sich Dias und lachen sich einen ab wie du 680 twinks spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Schon rein die Idee so viele Chars, Accounts usw. zu erstellen ist der absolute Hammer. Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren MMOs und habe schon die wildestens grinds gesehen, aber das ist echt köstlich).


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kapiers immer noch nicht warum man so auf diesen G10 und wielangs dauert mit shop/ohne Shop es zu erreichen?
Is doch scheißegal welchen Grad welches Item hat, und wer es hat und ob er deswegen Pro oder gackboon ist...
Junge junge, das sind diskussionen wie in WoW..ich hab T8,5 ich bin imbaroxxor ihr blöden unfähigen gackboons..haha ihr Looser ich bin der beste ich bin so geil, Vote me for Diktator of the World..kommt Bunnys ich pack euch alle...
Verdammt noch eins es istn Spiel und hier kommen Leute mit theorien und rechnungen um zu zeigen was fürn Aufwand und Zeiteinsatz man braucht um sich gut und unbesiegbar zu fühlen...
Das es lediglich ein Spiel ist (Man stelle sich vor sogar eins von vielen), wird hier mal total übergangen.
Oldboy ich kapier einfach nicht was das getrolle soll, wenn du eh kein RoM spielst.
Schonmal in den Sinn gekommen das ein MMO mehr bietet als nen Virtuellen Schwanzvergleich?
Sowas versteiftes auf n paar Pixel...wahnsinn musst du n reallifelooser sein wenn du dich da so wissenschaftlich reinsteigerst wie man sein Ego in Spielen aufpoliert.
Vlt gibts Leute die scheißen auf G5,G6,G7,G8,G9,G10
Muss ja net überall so sein wie in WoW, das man nur was wert ist wenn man mit seinen Items angeben kann oder?
Mann kann ein Spiel auch aus Spaß spielen und wenns mal nichtmehr gefällt oder man nicht mehr weiterinvestieren will (egal ob Zeit oder Geld) was andres zocken, muss aber nicht gleich so wie du aus der Ecke kriechen und Leute mit Rechnungen und Pseudowissen belästigen die das gar nicht intressiert.
RoM ist ein F2P ein F2P ist nichts für Spieler die ohne das beste vom besten nicht Leben können, ausser sie haben extrem viel Zeit oder gut was in der Brieftasche.
Das ist aber immerhin noch Sache jeden einzelnen, was er investiert.
Scheiß was drauf steht da halt einer mit G10 in der Stadt und lässt sich bewundern, was juckt mich das?
Was intressierts mich ob er 5000Twinks dafür hochgezogen hat oder 200Euro investiert?
Es ist n Spiel, er hat halt damit seinen Spaß und ich hab meinen, und basta.
Ich werd auch gleich Neidzerfressen meinen Account stilllegen und sämtliche Foren flamen wie scheiße das ist, statt einfach was andres zu zocken wo meine Bedürfnisse befriedigt werden....
Was soll das getue mit dieser Pseudorechnung? Wenn jemand glaubt 6,4 Jahre in Twinks und dailys investieren zu müssen, nur um sich gut zu fühlen, is das sein Problem, da würde ich mir mal gedanken machen ob ich mir vlt nicht lieber bei Aldi n wenig Hirn und reallife kaufe...
hast n kleines Teil und sobald du auf die Straße gehst hast du richterliche Anweisung dir ne Pennytüte übern Kopf zu tiehen, damit die Öffentlichkeit net das reihern kriegt, oder warum bist du so erpicht darauf, dir in einen anonymen Onlinespiel solch bestätigungen holen zu müssen, und dazu noch die Überlegung und theorien eines andren vorzurechnen (das beste ist das es ja nichtmal deine eigenen Erfahrungen sind sondern die eines andren, die du da verfechtest)
Ich sags dir jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, du kotzt mich inzwischen tierisch an und ich krieg das kotzen bei deinen dauernden Behauptungen, nicht weils vlt nicht stimmen mag, sondern weil es nicht der Praxis entspricht und du etwas verfechtest was irgendwann mal mehr behauptet hat, ohne es selbst zu probieren und zu überprüfen.
Und du als, und das ist die absolute dreistigkeit und perversion an der Geschichte, *DU ALS NICHT RoM SPIELER AUF BIEGEN UND BRECHEN ROM SPIELER BELEHREN WILLST!!!!*


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie jetzt genau? Einige Wochen? Einige Monate? (6*12 Monate?) Wenns wirklich einige Wochen wären, würden schon zig Leute mit G10 rumlaufen, was du ja aber selbst vehement bestreitest.


WR^Velvet hat es in einem anderen oder diesen Thread geschrieben das wohl inzwischen welche mit G10 Waffen auf PvP Servern aufgetaucht sind, nun schauen wir mal wie lange RoM läuft und fragen uns, warum die wohl nicht schon vorher da waren...
Und ich habe bisher noch keine gesehen, also ich schreibe hier von dem was im Spiel real ist, nicht von irgendwelchen Fantasien, kannst du das auch?
Nein?



> Erm ja? Sagen wir ja die ganze Zeit... wer nicht auf den Itemshop zurückgreift dem erwachsen Nachteile und zwar in einer Form, dass man sie nicht mit 24 Stunden pro Tag kompensieren kann, wenn man denn in ALLEM vorne dabei sein will.


Dann muss man sich eben rein knien oder es sein lassen, von nichts kommt nichts. In keinem anderen Spiel kommt man ohne weiteres an die "Spitze", und in jedem anderen Spiel kann man sich an die Spitze "kaufen", wer etwas anderes behauptet hat schlicht keine Ahnung von den heutigen Zeiten.



> Und weil du ständig von Theorie und Praxis faselst... theoretisch könnte man alles mit Zeit wettmachen (da geben dir ALLE Recht), aber praktisch hat der Tag eben nur 24 Stunden. Und wenn du dir 680 Twinks hochspielst um über Phiriusmarken - weiß der Geier wieviele "Plussungen" holst - dann deckt das immer noch keine Permanenten Mounts, keine Möbel fürs Haus, keine Miete für das und jenes, Tränke, Taschen, Begleiter usw. ab. Außerdem warst du in der Zeit wo du 680 twinks spielst noch in keiner Instanze, bei keinem Raid, hast kein PVP gemacht usw.


Wo steht geschrieben das man alles innerhalb von 24h haben muss? Verdient einer der hier postet vielleicht 10000 Euro pro Stunde? Nein, na sowas aber auch, dann wird man sich wohl auch die permanenten Reittiere, größeres Haus, Möbel, Tränke, Taschen, Begleiter, PvP, Raids und Instanzen nach und nach holen/machen.
Aber schon klar, man will/wird ja alles gleich am ersten Tag haben... 



> Die Behauptungen fußen auf Zahlen und Fakten. Alles was von dir kommt sind Behauptungen wie:


Fakt ist auch das bisher noch kein G10 gesichtet wurde, da gibt es nur Gerüchte, aber bisher nichts in der Richtung gesichtet.
Fakt ist ebenso das die meisten Gradungen über Twinks gemacht wurden, kannst du dagegen argumentieren mit ähnlichen Wissen oder Erfahrungen?
Nein?
Siehe Screenshot im Anhang, das ist aktuell und nicht X Monate alt, oder aus einer Zeit wo man nicht schon fast alles gegen Marken bekommen konnte, oder einfach nur mal wild etwas zusammen gerechnet ist.



> Eine schöne "über den Daumen" Rechnung, welche du nicht weiter ausführst und für die du keinerlei "Beweise" erbringen kannst und gegen die du selbst ständig den Gegenbeweis antrittst (Es gibt niemanden der G10 hat....).


Wo bleibt dein Beweis das G10 über IS erstellt wird? Nichts, nada, niente, null, zipp. Aber ich habe bisher selbst bei dem angeblichen 1 Beweis mit dem Stab direkt sehen können das es eben *nicht* über den IS gelaufen ist, da die Waffe Stats aufweist die schlicht auf eine zeitlich anspruchsvollere Aufwertung mit gegen Gold gekauften Fusionssteine deutet.



> Nichts für ungut trifft es gut. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen in einer Diskussion wo jemand von seinem eigenen Verhalten auf das aller RoM Spieler schließt. Du hast also mit der 1 Mio. Leute gesprochen und die haben ausnahmslos bestätigt, dass KEINER von ihnen sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS erschafft?


Hast du auch nur 1 in Worten *EINEN* G10 Gegenstand aufweisen können, der über den IS hergestellt wurde und daher auch explizit gute bis sehr gute Werte drauf hat?
Nein.



> (Schon rein die Idee so viele Chars, Accounts usw. zu erstellen ist der absolute Hammer. Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren MMOs und habe schon die wildestens grinds gesehen, aber das ist echt köstlich).


Tja, da logge dich ein und frag im Spiel rum, das dürfte dann dir vielleicht mal die Äuglein öffnen, die Spieler kaufen sich keine G10 Waffe sondern spielen sich dahin bzw. gehen nicht mal bis an G10.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss man sich eben rein knien oder es sein lassen, von nichts kommt nichts. In keinem anderen Spiel kommt man ohne weiteres an die "Spitze", und in jedem anderen Spiel kann man sich an die Spitze "kaufen", wer etwas anderes behauptet hat schlicht keine Ahnung von den heutigen Zeiten.



Das schöne am Menschen ist die Gabe zur Unterscheidung und hier liegt der Hund der ganzen Diskussion begraben. Für dich ist es dasselbe sich in WoW oder RoM an die Spitze zu "kaufen". Für mich definitiv nicht, weil WoW dieses Vorgehen nicht unterstützt. Wenn du darin keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst, schön, aber es gibt definitiv einen, denn die Rahmenbedingungen (oder Spielregeln) bestimmten nunmal ein Spiel. 

Deiner Ansicht nach ist es also einerlei ob man:
-beim Sport dopt 
-sich gefälschte Dokumente kauft
-sich Ghostwriter bezahlt um an akademische Titel zu gelangen

Es gibt genügend Situation auch im echten Leben, in denen es eben NICHT in Ordnung ist sich über Geld einen direkten Vorteil zu verschaffen und genauso ist es in P2P im Vergleich zu F2P. Mir gefallen die Rahmenbedingungen bei F2P einfach nicht, vielen anderen ist das egal. 

Bei dir ist es so, dass sie dir a) egal sind und du sie gleichzeitig b) abstreitest (warum auch immer) und propagierst es wäre gratis. Doch egal wie du es drehst und wendest, der Haken ist da, sonst würde "gratis" nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Auktionen von Charaktern und Gold sprechen da eine andere Sprache, "Strafverfolgung" im minimalen Bereich.
Warum auch, immerhin verdient Blizzard ja auch an diesen Kunden...
Wann war nochmal die letze medienträchtige "Bannwelle"?
Tja ja, Blizzard geht da schon knallhart gegen vor... oh Moment...

Ach ja, wenn dir das Bezahlsystem nicht gefällt, wieso interessieren dich dann die angeblichen Nachteile?


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das schöne am Menschen ist die Gabe zur Unterscheidung und hier liegt der Hund der ganzen Diskussion begraben. Für dich ist es dasselbe sich in WoW oder RoM an die Spitze zu "kaufen". Für mich definitiv nicht, weil WoW dieses Vorgehen nicht unterstützt. Wenn du darin keinen Unterschied feststellen kannst, schön, aber es gibt definitiv einen, denn die Rahmenbedingungen (oder Spielregeln) bestimmten nunmal ein Spiel.
> 
> Deiner Ansicht nach ist es also einerlei ob man:
> -beim Sport dopt
> ...



Dann spiels einfach nicht und lass uns mit deinen Antif2pkreuzzug in Ruhe, wir sind hier weil wirs gerne spielen, und nicht weil uns deine unqualifizierte Meinung intressiert. Keine Sau hier intressierts das du F2Ps nicht magst, und was dich drann stört.
Damit hast du eben bestätigt was ich von dir halte...n Forentroll in reinkultur, der andren seine Meinung aufzwingen muss....


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2009)

> Damit hast du eben bestätigt was ich von dir halte...n Forentroll in reinkultur, der andren seine Meinung aufzwingen muss....



Meine Meinung zwinge ich keinem auf, aber vor Leuten die falsche Versprechungen machen, da warne ich gern immer wieder. Im Übrigen tust du genau dasselbe und es scheint dir sogar Spaß zu machen und dich köstlich zu unterhalten (sonst würdest wohl nicht ständig wiederkommen). Gibt also wirklich keinen Grund persönlich zu werden, wenn dir Diskussionen in Foren keinen Spass machen, dann "spiels einfach nicht". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem F2P MMO ist man nunmal nicht "gleichberechtigt" wenn man kein Geld ausgibt und ja, die Leute die Kohle reinspucken haben Vorteile gegenüber denen, die es nicht tun.

Auch in RoM und genau das werde ich weiterhin jedem sagen, der in diesem Forum danach fragt, ob RoM so sei wie alle anderen F2P oder ob bei RoM wirklich alles "gratis" ist.


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

Noch immer kein Screenshot von einer aktuellen G10 Waffe, die über den IS erstellt wurde im Sortiment?
Na ja, aber schön das uns hier welche das Spiel erklären wollen, die selbst kaum bzw. gar nicht spielen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Noch immer kein Screenshot von einer aktuellen G10 Waffe, die über den IS erstellt wurde im Sortiment?
> Na ja, aber schön das uns hier welche das Spiel erklären wollen, die selbst kaum bzw. gar nicht spielen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch kein Astronaut und trotzdem weis ich das man im All nicht atmen kann...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Mai 2009)

Ich halte von diesen Free to Play spielen nix weil man eigentlich von vorne bis hintern verascht wird.
Ihrgendwan ist man es leit zu laufen kauft man sich also doch mal ein mount genau so ist es bei den andern gegenständen.
Und am Ende hat man locker viel mehr bezahlt als 13&#8364; die man für WOW und HdRO ausgegeben hätte

d[-.-]b


----------



## WR^Velvet (14. Mai 2009)

@OldboyX: Spielst du noch OnlineMMOs?
Das von dir erwähnte Thema das man ohne eine gewisse Investition niemals ganz oben stehen wird trifft nicht nur auf RoM zu.
Vielmehr trifft es auf alle Spiele zu. Egal ob P2P oder F2P. In keinem Spiel wirst du auf Platz 1 stehen wenn du nicht zusätzlich Geld investierst.
Somit verteufelst du alle Spiele da es kein RoM eigenes Phänomen ist.

Wenn die Entwickler sagen mann kann auch ohne CS alles erreichen, meinen sie ganz sicher nicht das auch nen 2h am Tag spieler mal N°1 Player des Servers werden kann.
Viel mehr geht es dort um den Kontent. Man ist nicht gezwungen Gebiete freizuschalten um diese betreten zu können.
Auch ist das bestehen der Aufgaben in Inis ohne CS ist kein Problem.
Selbst in der 1on1 Arena kann man unter die Top Player kommen wenn man nur aktiv genug spielt.
Man sollte nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwage legen.
Egal ob P2P oder F2P, ohne Investition von Zeit und Geld wird man niemals Top Player sein was letzten Endes auch garnichts bringt da solche Spiele Teamspiele sind.
Nen Team ist nur so gut wie das schwächtse Glied und Top Player kann es nur einen geben.


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Astronaut und trotzdem weis ich das man im All nicht atmen kann...



Wobei das allerdings bewiesene Tatsache ist, wohin die G10 Rechnung bisher nur auf dem "Papier" existiert...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Wobei das allerdings bewiesene Tatsache ist, wohin die G10 Rechnung bisher nur auf dem "Papier" existiert...


das hat galileis aussage auch


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das hat galileis aussage auch



Nur das Galileo Galilei etwas beschrieben hat, das auch wirklich existiert und der Beweis für existierende G10 Waffen (nur Waffen, G10 Rüstungen dürften noch weit entfernt sein...) noch immer ausbleibt...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

zur damaligen zeit hat es für so ziemlich alle außer galilei auch nicht gestimmt. der beweis kam erst später

ähnlich wie galilei sage ich , es gibt sie (bald)doch.


----------



## Knack200 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir dein Schreiben, deine Erklärung über ROM gut durchgelesen und muss sagen "Du weißt über eas du da schreiben tust". Ich habe auch 3 Charaktere, noch, die ich jetzt levele. Meinen Ritter/Priester Level 43/30, meinen Magier/Kundschafter 37/30 und meinen Schurken/Priester 21/20

Ich weiß also über was du da schreiben tust. Ich habe schon 4 oder mehr Charktere gelöscht, wei z.B. den Ritter, da er mir als Tank nicht sehr viel brachte, da ist der Ritter schon besser. Wenn man alleine spielt, was in einem Onlinespiel normalerweise nicht der Fall sein sollte ist es immer gut seinen 2ten Charakter als Priester zu haben was aber beim Magier/Priester wie beim Ritter/Priester ein riesen Problem ist weil beide Mana verbrauchen und das nicht wenig.
Wie lange ich hier noch weiterspiele weiß ich noch nicht. dachte auch, "NULL KOSTEN" optimal. Das ist nur nach aussen NULL. Ohne Dias brauchst du hier garnicht zu spielen und ich denke das hier manche Leute noch mehr wie 180 Euro ausgeben. Ist einfach Lächerlich was Frogster sich da erlaubt. Aber wie schon geschrieben, man kann, muss ja nicht. RICHTIG!?
So jetzt Schluß, möchte dein Schreiben nicht wiederholen was alles komplett richtig ist.
Gruß
Knack


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zur damaligen zeit hat es für so ziemlich alle außer galilei auch nicht gestimmt. der beweis kam erst später
> 
> ähnlich wie galilei sage ich , es gibt sie (bald)doch.



Teilweise Falsch, Galileo Galilei hat es zum Teil mit sehr einfachen Mitteln geschafft seine Thesen doch zu beweisen, einfach mal nachlesen.

Sofern G10 "bald" oder auch "soon"TM Blizzard geben sollte, wäre es doch wohl ziemlich merkwürdig, denn um sie mit Geld zu erstellen sind doch alle Mittel vorhanden...


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Teilweise Falsch, Galileo Galilei hat es zum Teil mit sehr einfachen Mitteln geschafft seine Thesen doch zu beweisen, einfach mal nachlesen.


du meinst wie meine Rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man sieht ja wie sowas wirkt...


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du meinst wie meine Rechnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf den Weltraum bezogen hat GG seine These sehr wohl beweisen können, mit selbst gebauten Teleskopen, wie geschrieben einfach nachlesen.

Auf deine Theorie bezogen, du hast da noch gar keinen Beweis erbracht, G9 Waffen wären da schon ein Anfang, der Sprung zu G10 damit immerhin in Reichweite...


----------



## lorondar (14. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele einen lvl 50/35 priest/schurke. Unsere ilde hat seit heute die Feste der Zyklopen clear. Also die 3. höchste Ini, die es im Spiel gibt.
So zu euere Diskussion. 
Das Beispiel von G10 Waffen ist Schwachsinn. Kein Mensch braucht das. Ich habe ohne bisher einen Cent für Dias auszugeben, eine G6 Waffe, ein Mount und zum Großteil aufgewertete Ausrüstung. Ich habe unbuffed, 3,5k Life und 4,7k Mana. Das reicht auf jeden Fall fürs anfänglich Endgame. Auch Elites in Rabenfell kann ich solo legen.Von demher kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
ABER:
Ich habe dennoch ca. 600 Dias (die ich mir alle im AH erhandelt habe) und über 3k Piriusmarken ausgeben müssen. 
Der Punkt ist: ohne Dias kommt man nicht weit. Egal wie man sie auftreibt (die einen haben eben mehr Dropglück, die anderen weniger).
Es kann mir keiner, wirklich keiner weismachen, dass er Endgamefähiges Equip zusammenbekommt, indem er nur Marken und Gold benutzt. Das ist schlichtweg unmöglich.
Daher ist man entweder darauf angewiesen sehr viel zu farmen (zB Mühle für epic-set) oder zu sammeln. 

Grudsätzlich gilt aber: Wer kein Gld investieren will, muss es nicht. Er wird aber auch niemals in halbwegs zumutbarer Zeit in den Genuss vom Encontent kommen.


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. Mai 2009)

lorondar schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen lvl 50/35 priest/schurke. Unsere ilde hat seit heute die Feste der Zyklopen clear. Also die 3. höchste Ini, die es im Spiel gibt.
> So zu euere Diskussion.
> Das Beispiel von G10 Waffen ist Schwachsinn. Kein Mensch braucht das. Ich habe ohne bisher einen Cent für Dias auszugeben, eine G6 Waffe, ein Mount und zum Großteil aufgewertete Ausrüstung. Ich habe unbuffed, 3,5k Life und 4,7k Mana. Das reicht auf jeden Fall fürs anfänglich Endgame. Auch Elites in Rabenfell kann ich solo legen.Von demher kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
> ABER:
> ...



So ist es auch, gut man kann auch auf die restlichen Dias verzichten und halt länger Farmen, aber fakt ist man muss kein Geld ausgeben.
Das Argumment das das Spiel ohne CS nicht schaffbar ist stimmt vlt, wenn man wirklich ganz oben mitspielen will...aber es wird immer vergessen das es die DIas auch im Spiel zum Handeln UND tauschen gibt...


----------



## Yiraja (15. Mai 2009)

Knack200 schrieb:


> ...wie z.B. den Ritter, da er mir als Tank nicht sehr viel brachte, da ist der Ritter schon besser.



aha interessant ^^


----------



## Robilak (15. Mai 2009)

"den Ritter (geloescht), da er mir als Tank nicht sehr viel brachte"

Hmm.. Tank bringt doch in keinem Spiel, dass schluessig gebalanced ist, dem etwas, der ihn spielt. Der muss einstecken koennen um die Gruppe zu schuetzen und dann reparieren gehen - ob die Gruppe das wuerdigt und entsprechend entlohnt wird man sehen.

"Ohne Dias brauchst du hier garnicht zu spielen"

Huch, das wusste ich nicht. Hab bisher viel Spass (und darum gehts mir eigentlich) ganz ohne Diamanten. Mach ich was falsch?
Sollte ich sofort welche kaufen? Aber was mach ich dann mit denen? Mount, ok. Aber sonst?
Ich farme lieber eine Woche fuer ein gutes Teil und hab dann das perfekte Erfolgserlebnis wenn es endlich droppt anstatt Geld dafuer hinzulegen - schwupps hab das Teil und was bleibt ist nur Frust, weil das Geld weg ist!

Erfolgserlebnisse sind umso staerker, je laenger es dauert und je schwieriger es ist, das Ziel zu erreichen; die kann man nicht kaufen! Leute, die sich Equipment und Levels kaufen, dann 50 sind und sich fragen: "Was nun?", die tun mir leid.

Story ist nett gemacht, Grafik exzellent fuer ein F2P, Support hab ich noch nie gebraucht (ein groesseres Kompliment kann man eigentlich nicht machen!) - klar gibt es ein paar Vollkoffer, Goldfarmer und Angeber, aber die gehen mir am A.. vorbei..


----------



## GeraltvonRiva (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muß jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Zu aller Erst - ein schönes, subjektives, einleitendes Posting.
Allerdings kann ich mich nicht allen Argumenten anschliessen. Und erst recht nicht vielen danach geposteten Statements.

Z.B. die Grafik: Ich habe mir viele andere kostenlose Online-Rollenspiele angesehen. Fand sie durch die Bank weg ziemlich grausig. Alleine diese Quietschbunte-Tütü-Grafik. Da fehlte oftmals nur noch ein Schnuller im Mund des Kriegers! Aber Haupsache die Lensflares und andere Spielereien bringen meinen Rechner zum ruckeln...

Dann das Crafting: Mir macht es ganz einfach Spaß Rohstoffe zu sammeln, in den Skills aufzusteigen und hinterher das Zeug zu verkaufen bzw. damit Sachen herzustellen. Und wenn man 100erte von Rohstoffen für einen weiteren Level im z.B. Schmiedehandwerk braucht - um so stolzer ist man, wenn man das geschafft hat.

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen - dieses Spiel kann man kostenlos nutzen. Man kann viele Dinge für reales Geld kaufen, aber irgendwie muß das Ganze ja auch finanziert werden. Kann sich irgendjemand vorstellen, was für ein Mammutprojekt so ein Spiel ist? Was alles dahinter steckt? Und ich kann das wenn ich will, kostenlos nutzen. Nach der Arbeit ein paar Missis machen, ein paar Rohstoffe sammeln oder mich im Auktionshaus austoben. Irgendwann kaufe ich mir mein Mount was sich dann alle die es wollen (oder auch nicht wollen) ansehen müssen...

Auch für mich ist zwar stetig der Eindruck gegeben, daß das Spiel noch nicht "rund" ist. Das noch vieles fehlt, das Balancing der Chars ist nicht ausgewogen (wenn ich sehen, was mein Level 12 Monk für Schaden austeilt und im Gegensatz dazu mein Level 23 Krieger...) und, und, und...

Aber das liegt nunmal in der Natur der Sache. Auch bei WOW wird immer noch gepatcht. Denn es ist ja nicht so, daß sich 2 Leute hinsetzen, sagen wir machen mal so ein Spiel, da gibt es einen Krieger und einen Magier und die Monster. Es gibt so viele mögliche Konstellationen die sich einfach erst im Laufe der Zeit zeigen...

Und trotzdem habe ich eine Menge Spaß und Erholung, wenn ich ohne monatliche Gebühr hier spielen kann.

Wer als Hardcorezocker das alles nicht mag, geht einfach zu Guild Wars oder WOW. Punkt.    . <- Punkt

Also Frogster, macht bloß weiter und hört auf die Leute im Forum, welche kontruktive Kritik üben. Evtl. wäre eine Art "Wunschliste" hier machbar? Da stehen dann Sachen drin wie: Weniger Dmg der Bosse, korrekte Übersetzungen, Grafikfehler in Dungeons beseitigen, Crafting mit weniger Rohstoffen etc. Vorschläge und Anregungen gibt es ja genug. Dann können die Leute einfach voten, was sie sich am meisten wünschen und am Ende eines Monats hat man dann 1000 Votes. 100 auf Punkt 1, 500 auf Punkt 2 usw. Der Punkt wird dann zeitnah umgesetzt und von allen die sich beteiligt haben werden 10 ausgewählt, welche - was weiß ich - 10 Dias kriegen oder eine Waffe mit deren Namen versehen wird...

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende und immer schön entspannt bleiben!

Geralt von Riva


----------



## OldboyX (15. Mai 2009)

> aber fakt ist man muss kein Geld ausgeben.



Ja richtig. Man muss auch ROM nicht spielen usw.

Fakt ist auch:

Wer "ganz oben" sein will muss Geld investieren. Denn egal wie viel du farmst, der Typ von nebenan, der farmt UND Geld investiert der wird "weiter oben sein als du".

Das einzige was euch nicht in den Kopf will ist, dass für einige Leute dies ein Grund ist das Spiel nicht zu spielen, weil sie gleichermaßen "weit oben sein wollen mit ihrem 24/7 farmgrind wie der 24/7 farmgrinder von nebenan" ohne dass der "Wettstreit" davon entschieden wird wer zusätzlich noch wieviele Euros in den Itemshop werfen kann.

Gibt halt Leute die spielen gerne Fußball ohne dass der Gegner die Möglichkeit hat sich mal eben für 100 Euro einen Dreitorevorsprung zu kaufen weil seine Mannschaft halt keine Zeit hatte zu trainieren... Anderen ist das egal.


Aber bitte erzählt uns weiterhin was wir eh schon wissen:
-Items sind egal, man hat trotzdem seinen Spaß auch mit G6 reicht das schon für Instanze soundso
-ich muss ja net ganz oben sein
etc.

Alles richtig, alles schon 100 Mal hier bestätigt von allen möglichen Leuten. Das einzige was ich nicht zugestehen kann und nicht werde (weil es einfach falsch ist) ist, dass man ALLES ohne Geld erreichen kann in RoM.


----------



## GeraltvonRiva (15. Mai 2009)

Absolut richtig!

Doch finde ich es genau so wichtig, wenn 100 Leute sagen, daß sie nicht unbedingt eine bessere Rüssi brauchen als alle anderen sondern dem Spiel auch so etwas abgewinnen können!

Denn wie Du schon richtig sagst - es gibt solche und solche Spieler. Und wer nunmal unbedingt ganz oben mitspielen will, muß er halt Geld und jede Menge Zeit investieren. Ist aber bei anderen Spielen genau so (ausgenommen vielleicht Guild Wars).

Ich wollte der 101te sein der das sagt, weil mich das ewige Gemecker einfach nervt: "Das ist doof, das finde sch...e und überhaupt will ich innerhalb einer halben Stunde besser aussehen, ein schöneres Mount oder eine bessere Waffe haben als mein Nachbar...".


----------



## Pyrodimi (15. Mai 2009)

Kommisch das sich bei Oldboyx nur alles darum dreht das wer besser sein könnte..wenn du so rechnest darfst Gar nix spielen, netmal Tetris...
Frag mich immer noch warum du als RoM-Nichtspieler hier rumtrollst....
Und wem das net passt das sich wer mit Geld n Vorteil erkauft, braucht das Spiel
A: Nicht spielen, es gibt genug andres
B: Uns hier nicht 7.537 mal mit der selben leier nerven.....

Wir haben schon lange kapiert das dies ein Grund ist das du das spiel nicht spielst, es ist aber lang kein Grund uns hier ewig mit deinem hohlen gefassel abzunerven.
Zock doch endlich was andres und lass uns hier in Frieden du Freak

Und jetzt zum 1000 und 1. mal DU KANNST ALLLES OHNE GELD AUSGEBEN ERREICHEN IN RoM, aber dadurch das du das Spiel nicht mal spielst und unter alles lediglich irgendwelche irrwitzen G10 Items definierst, hast du wohl noch immer nicht begriffen das DIAS frei handelbar sind...oO Wann geht das mal endlich in deinen Schrumpfkopf?
Du schreist hier rum es wäre ne falschaussage das man in RoM ohne Geld nicht alles erreichen kann.....das würde vlt stimmen, wenn man sich im Shop nur gegen BAres, Schlüssel zu Instanzen, Berechtigungen zum Betreten eines Gebiets oder dergleich kaufen MÜSSTE.
Du verzapfst hier derartig Scheiße ohne überhaupt auch nur einen Funken Ahnung zu haben....
Oder auch nur Ansatzweise mal die Hinweise aufzunehmen das der Itemshop nicht gegen Bargeld sondern gegen Diamanten und Münzen läuft....und beides kriegt man auch im Spiel und nicht nur gegen eine großzügige Überweisung..Troll doch endlich woanders weiter.....


----------



## Fusie (15. Mai 2009)

WoW = alles was du so schönes an "Verbotenes" aufgeführt hast, nur das man da für Charakter oder Goldkauf sich auch mit geringer Chance einen Bann oder "Spielsperre" fangen kann.

RoM = offen Verbesserungen kaufen, wer das nicht will, kann sich entweder die Diamanten erhandeln oder sich die Gegenstände über Phiriusmarken beschaffen.

Zeit spielt bei allem eine Rolle, nur kann man nicht in einem Beispiel sagen, das man viel Zeit braucht für einen bestimmten Vorgang und in einem anderen Beispiel dann den Faktor Zeit ganz außen vor lassen, nur um sich einen Vorteil daraus zu formen.

Betrachte ich in Spielen nur die Topbereiche kommt man wie auch WR^Velvet schon geschrieben hat mit Zeit alleine und der monatlichen Gebühr nicht mehr aus, da wird sicher noch Bargeld zusätzlich fließen müssen.
Nur sollte so langsam mal das Thema durch sein das man "oben" nur in RoM mit Geld oder ohne über erhandelte Diamanten spielen kann, aber in allen anderen Spielen kommt Platz 1 einem so zugeflogen.

Vor allem, was soll den nun wirklich "oben" sein?
- Auf der einen Seite werden hier die oberen Sets bzw. Dungeons angeführt, aber bei RoM sollen die plötzlich nicht als "oben" zählen?
- Auf der anderen Seite redet man dann von Rang 1 Spielern, aber will bei WoW nicht näher auf den Arena ESport Bargeld Zirkus eingehen?

Weiter rum gefragt und suche noch immer Spieler die ihre Waffen über G8 mit dem IS gebracht haben, nur entweder verstecken die sich alle bzw. trauen sich nicht raus, oder es gibt davon so wenige das man sie einfach nicht findet.

Womit sich der Kreis wieder schließt und man wieder zum Punkt kommt, was bringt ein theoretischer Vorteil, der in der Praxis nicht existiert?

Und noch ein kleiner Denkansatz, was passiert wohl wenn Blizzard mal wirklich Herr über die asiatischen Farmer wird und die ganzen billigen Angebote aus dem AH im Rohstoffbereich verschwinden?
Sicherlich dürfte das mit etwas Aufwand verbunden sein, aber im Bereich einer Möglichkeit bestehen.
Was ist dann noch mit einmal täglich Tagesquests erledigen und davon den Raidbedarf im AH decken, wenn dann die Preise ordentlich hoch schnellen oder es auf einmal gar kein Gold mehr auf Ebay gibt?
Den Gedanken sollte man sich mal ebenso durch den Kopf gehen lassen, wenn man hier los wettert, was macht ihr wenn es keine Diamanten mehr über das AH gibt.

Zeit wird dann ein entscheidender Faktor werden, wenn die hier angeführte "Fairness" der P2P auch wirklich einmal konsequent durchgezogen werden würde.


----------



## Elrendel (15. Mai 2009)

Hmm da ich hier größteils nur negatives lese werde ich wohl das spielchen nicht probieren, aber schöner bericht.


----------



## Durlok (15. Mai 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Hmm da ich hier größteils nur negatives lese werde ich wohl das spielchen nicht probieren, aber schöner bericht.



selbst wenn dir das spiel am schluss nicht gefällt ist diese erfahrung immer noch besser als es einfach nicht auszuprobieren weil ein paar leute sagen es sei nicht gut


zu dieser ewigen rom ist eine abzoke diskusion
F2P heist eigentlich nichts anderes als frei zu spielen und das kann man RoM jederzeit

ich würde zb gerne mal wieder in WOW reinschauen  aber nur um reinzuschauen will ich keine 13 euro zahlen

wenn ich bei RoM ein reittier kaufe habe ich dass für immer auch wenn ich mal ein paar monate pause mache

dazu muss man auch sagen wer RoM wirklich bis zum endcontent spielt darf auch ruhig mal ein paar euro zahlen für ein spiel dass man häufig und gerne spielt
die entwikler müssen ja auch von was leben


----------



## droidle (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich find Runes Of Magic auch nicht so toll, aber jeder hat einen anderen spielgeschmack und naja, mehr brauch man nicht sagen finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich in diesem Thread nur noch eine Beleidigung lesen muß, kriegt der Betroffene Forenpause. Ich bin es Leid immer wieder Beiträge editieren zu müssen, weil einige Leute zu keiner Diskussion im Stande sind ohne Beleidigend zu werden.

Das ist eine allgemeingültige Warnung...


----------



## Jesse Custer (15. Mai 2009)

da kann ich dir nur in allen Punkten zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...genau meine Meinung. Ich habe bisher 2 Chars, einen Ritter/Priester auf 23/20 und eine Magierin/Priesterin auf 33/30 und bin gespannt ob ich mit 39 auch in das Questloch komme (das im ersten Post beschrieben wird). Bisher gefällst mir noch und ich spiels gerne. Grafik gefällt mir, verträgt aber noch einige Updates 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe bisher 21,99€ ausgegeben für ein perm. Mount und habe damit beide Chars mobil gemacht.
Da ich erst vorhabe meine Ausrüstung bei 50 zu pimpen weils vorher rausgeworfenes Geld ist, finde ich, sehe ich den Mansteinen usw. gelassen entgegen.
Aber wenns so ist wie beschrieben, dass die Steine für Phiriusmarken so gut wie nie Aufwerten, dann trete ichs in die Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Weil das sehe ich dann als verarsche der Leute die ein kostenloses MMO spielen wollen.
Da wart ich dann noch lieber auf Gild Wars 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (15. Mai 2009)

Die Aufwertchance von Phiriusmarken-Steine und Diamanten-Steine sind in etwa gleich, mit beiden Arten hat man eine höhere Chance als mit den Gold-Steinen aus dem Geschäft in Varanas oder Obsidianfeste.

Da Gold nicht wirklich eine große Rolle spielt, man bekommt davon einiges mit Questen und Sachen verkaufen, kann man da auch ruhig mal einige Steine kaufen und +1 bis vielleicht +2 auf dem Weg versuchen.

Nochmals, 2 Aufwertsteine enstsprechen im Moment jeweils 5,9 Diamanten, Diamanten gehen bei uns im Schnitt für 32000g raus... kann sich ja nun jeder selbst ausrechnen, wieviel Steine er dafür gegen Gold kaufen kann, um damit seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern.
Selbst mit der erhöhten Chance der Diamanten-Steine, ich sage mal, da dürfte man mit den Gold-Steinen sicher mehr als nur 2 Aufwertungen mit aus mehr als einen Rüstungsteil kitzeln sofern man mit etwas Bedacht vorgeht.

Wenn Aufwertungen mehrfach fehlschlagen, dann legt man erstmal eine Pause ein, reloggen oder zonen kann da auch was bringen.

Hat man ein Teil erfolgreich erhöht, ist es auch erstmal besser sich das nächsten Teil vor zu knöpfen, als sich die Erhöhung vielleicht direkt wieder runter zu hauen.


----------



## WR^Velvet (16. Mai 2009)

Es sind nicht nur in etwa die selben sondern genau die selben Chancen.
Die Steine für Phirius Münzen und für Dias sind identisch.
Wenn man pech hat kommt man mit 10 steinen nicht über +3 und mit Glück bekommt man tatsächlich 2 Items auf +5.
+6 gehört dann schon etwas mehr Glück dazu.
Da können durchaus mal 60 Steine den Bach runter gehen.

Recht gebe ich aber das es unter 50 wenig Sinn macht groß zu pimpen.


----------



## Wotan3003 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich selten so gut amüsiert, wie bei diesem Thread.

eine bitte an die Admins, löscht einfach mal alle postings von leuten die sagen, installiert, 5 Min gespielt und gelöscht. Reduziert den Thread glatt um die hälfte.

Der TE hat in den meisten Punkten meine volle Zustimmung. 
Zum Thema CS sag ich nur, es ist jedem selbst überlassen. Willst du in die Top 100 wirst du um den CS nicht herumkommen. (Dias für € oder AH sei dahingestellt) 
Um normal als Zeitvertreib zu spielen, gehts auch ohne.

Der Bequemlichkeit halber hab ich mir ein perm Mount und eine Bankfacherweiterung gegönnt, und 5 oder 6 Engelsseufzer. Im ganzen Dias für 22,90. Warum auch nicht? Es erleichtert mir das Leben und der Silberfuchs will ja auch was essen, nicht?

Die Idee und das Konzept die hinter RoM steht, halt ich immer noch für genial. Was allerdings dazu geführt hat, das viele andere, wie ich auch, ihre 50/50 Chars in die Ecke gestellt haben, sind die absolut genialen Versuche von Frogster, Runewaker, wem auch immer, das Balancing zu perfektionieren. 
Da wird der Schurke so generft, das keine Gruppe ihn mehr mitnehmen will. Ein Priest macht mehr Dmg mit nem normalem Schlag als der Schurke mit nem Skill der richtig TP verschlungen hat.......

Die Skills vom Krieger funktionierten bis zum 13.03 immer noch nicht richtig, dem Kundschafter wurde mal eben schnell der 10 Minutenskill versaut, Focuskosten raufgeschraubt etc etc.
Bildet sich eine CA Gruppe, frag nach Membern." Hey, ich möcht mit."  " Du bist Kundi/Schurke, vergiss es, nehmen lieber nen ImbaMage mit.........................."

Man gradet sein Equip up, packt als Kundschafter schön Geschicklichkeitstats auf alles was geht. Und dann kommt Frogster auf die Idee, wieso Geschicklichkeit? Der Kundschafter braucht Stärke, sonst kann er ja den Bogen nicht spannen............................. !! Halloooooo? Als Baby vom Wickeltisch gefallen, oder was? Aber egal

Um einige vernünftige Stats auf ein Item zu bekommen, solltest schon die makellosen Fusionsteine aus dem CS benutzen. die Ingamedinger packen dir immer ein RandomStat drauf :-) Was dann wieder einen Platz der 6 gruenen Stats belegt. 

Es sind diese kleinen nichtfunktionierenden IngameItems, die den Spieler langsam aber sicher Richtung CS druecken sollen........... Und ich habe genug Leute erlebt, die diesem Druck nachgegeben haben

Dazu kommen solch Aussagen wie: Es ist möglich, seelengebunde Gegenstände über die Lederkiste im Haus unter allen Chars eines Accounts zu tauschen................ Das funktioniert immer noch nicht. (Steht auf der HP)
Patches für die 10 Stunden angesetzt sind dauern gern mal 20 (Ok, übertrieben, aber wers gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine)

Den Vergleich RoM = WoW der hier so gern gemacht wird, hat übrigens der Herr Fuchs in einem seiner ersten Interviews selbst gemacht.

Und dies und einiges mehr führt halt dazu, dass, statt sich rumzuärgern, man den Char in die Ecke stellt und sich was anderes sucht. Es gibt immer noch ein bischen Hoffnung, und wenn es was wird, entstaubt man nächstes Frühjahr den Char und macht weiter. Dann nicht mehr im oberen Bereich, aber egal

Bervor jetzt jemand sagt, "wer bist du überhaupt?"...... ich spiele, oder habe gespielt, seit dem 3 Tag der CB. Mein Char ist 50/50, steht in Harf im Haus und hört auf den Namen Undomiel Klassenkombi Schurke/Kundschafter, ehemals Member bei der Gilde "Nocturnis", Server Laoch

Mein Tip an alle die mit RoM liebäugeln, es ist ein schönes Spiel. Aber noch nicht richtig ausgereift :-) Und wenn ihr das akzeptiert wird es euch bis Level 50 einiges an Spass bieten. Ihr solltet aber vorher einmal im offiziellen Forum stöbern und euch über die macken und Mängel informieren.


----------



## lordaniel (20. Mai 2009)

Nun, ich spiele RoM jetzt seit ebenfalls 2 Monaten und muss sagen- das Spiel hat viel Positives und natürlich auch Negatives.

 Bin Magier/ Priester (39/18) und habe atm einen 10er Schurken Twink, spiele auf Tuath(PvE) in einer Gilde.

 Vom Balancing her ist das Spiel momentan noch miserabel, das ist wohl wahr, aber da finde ich die WOW Vergleiche wieder so...negativ bewertend. WOW ist uralt und hat DIE Community- RoM ist wie ein Baby im Vergleich dazu. Diesen Aspekt sehe ich allerdings noch nicht so dramatisch, da ich allerdings auch nicht PvP spiele ist es mir persönlich eigentlich momentan noch recht egal,weshalb ich hier nicht so stark bewerten möchte.

 Grafisch gesehen reicht das Spiel definitiv. Es ist f2p und dafür ist die Grafik mehr als akzeptabel, auf die Schatten achtet eh nimand, weil es speziell in Raids eh überall leuchtet, brennt und blitzt. Im Solo-spiel sind meine Erfahrungen da eigentlich auch sehr positiv, Magier, Schurke und Priester machen von den Skills her genug schön anzuschauende Sachen.

Die Community ist in meinen Augen definitiv top, auch wenn deien Meinung subjektiv ist gibt es bei uns so gut wie keine Spammer etc.
Kleine Kinder auch nicht und die Goldspammer sind deutlich weniger geworden. Hilfe kriegt man überall und wenn man in einer Gilde spielt rockt das Spiel sowieso (zumindest wenn die Gilde klar geht^^)

Inis/Raids sind in meinen Augen bisher alle recht gut gelungen- es gibt 2 Inis, die man als 50er alleine schafft, was definitiv ganz cool und nicht zu viel ist, das Gruppenspiel an sich ist eigentlich recht ausgewogen, da ich des öfteren mal Inis cleare. Wobei ich persönlich auch nicht merke, dass irgendeine Klasse vernachlässig wird- was man aber irgendwie sehr selten hat sind primäre Kundis & Krieger- das sind Klassen die man (oder ich) primär sekundär sieht.Die Anzahl der Inis insgesamt ist bis jetzt ebenfalls sehr befriedigend finde ich.

Aktuell ist das Spiel definitiv, und das wird es auch bleiben. Wenn man schaut was angekündigt wurde und auch umgesetzt wurde(!) schüren sich in mir starke Hoffnungen in dem,was bald alles kommen wird- Erste Server vs Server Schlachtfelder, ein Pflanzensystem, neue Klassen etc. etc...

Von den Add-Ons her wächst das Spiel mit jedem Tag- da is der WOW vergleich recht angemessen, ohne AddOns fehlt da einfach was.

Der Diamantenhandel ist im Moment noch sehr unausgewogen. Das AH strotzt vor Diamanten und auch sonst sollte das ganze etwas gedrosselt werden- Frogster hat dazu schon eine Umfrage durchgeführt/ führt sie durch. Da man aber bis 50/50 nicht wirklich Dias ausgeben muss, da man mittlerweile auch ein Perma-Mount ohne Dias bekommen kann (ok, das isn High-Level Event, aber man kanns ja abstauben ;-) )
braucht man eigentlich sehr lange kein Geld rein-investieren außer um sich ein eventuelles Mount zu kaufen. Das heißt, man investiert 21,99&#8364; in das Spiel um ~ 500 Dias zu bekommen. Das ist noch nicht einmal der Kaufpreis von einem normalen Spiel.

Die Server laufen momenten definitiv nicht zufriedenstellend- egal was man für ein System/Leitung man hat, in den Städten laggt es. Raids oder Inis laufen allerdings vollkommen flüssig, ka wo da genau das Problem ist.

Nun, weiter im Geschäft. Nochmal zu den Dias. Diese kann man sich ziemlich easy mit genug Zeit erfarmen,um ehrlich zu sein. Sobald man 50er ist und Inis clearen geht kann man recht schöne Sachen finden/ selber durch Crafting herstellen, wenn man in der Richtung viel macht. Da kriegt man pro Teil teilweise schon an die 400 Diamanten oder mehr- ein Gildenkollege hat so schon über 3000 Diamanten geholt und 0&#8364; investieren müssen- es geht also!

Und selbst wenn man sich Dias kaufen geht um seinen 50er zu pimpen- wenn mans komplett machen will kommt man (nach einem weiteren Gildenkollegen) auf knapp 200&#8364; oder weniger. Nun bin ich immernoch bei meiner Rechnung von einem Standardkaufpreis von 50&#8364; für das Spiel + die nicht anfallenden Gebühren von ca. 15&#8364; monatlich. Das bedeutet, man hat nen 50/50 voll equipt und hätte dafür nur ~ 13 Monate WOW spielen können- den Kaufpreis nicht mitberechnet! Auch wenns f2p ist, das muss man dann halt investieren wenn mans wirklich intensiv spielen will. Wer einfach nur Spaß haben will kommt mit den vorhin erwähnten 21,99&#8364; aus- ein Preis, für den sich dieses Spiel meiner Meinung nach deutlich lohnt. Umsonst muss man halt einige leider wichtige Dinge einbüßen(eigtl. nur das Mount, aber einige Leute halten noch andere Sachen für wichtig)

Als letzten Punkt wollte ich noch kurz zum Dual System und den Skills kommen.
Das Dual System bedeutet, dass man zum aktuellen Standpunkt 100 Lvl. hat und so einiges an Skills, die in verschiedenste Richtungen gehen, da auch nur irgendwas zu beschreiben würde zu viel Zeit kosten, da kann man sich ja eigenständig informieren. Speziell interessant ist zu sehen dass es mehrere Skill-arten gibt- Skills, die nur die Primär-Klasse nutzen kann, Skills, die die jeweils andere Klasse von der dann Sekundären nutzen kann und dann Elite Skills welche aus den einzelnen Kombinationen ausgehen. Will allen, die das Spiel nur 5 mins gespielt haben( da hat mein Vorredner vollkommen recht, Lvl. 12 etc. is noch nichts) ein kleines Beispiel geben: Meine Primärklasse ist der Magier. Dieser besitzt u.A. die Skills Feuerball, Flammenstoß und Magische Essenz. Feuerball kann ich auch nutzen, wenn ich die Klassen wechsle und als Priester spiele, Flammenstoß kann ich nur als Magier nutzen und Magische Essenz kann ich nur nutzen weil der Priester meine Sekundärklasse ist.

Als momentan recht cooles Feature gilt noch der Gilden Krieg-so 30 vs 30 fetzt schon(eigene Erfahrungen), dann gibt es noch 1vs1 & 3vs3 Arenen, welche zwar schlecht besucht sind aber dennoch Spaß machen. Gildenburgen etc. sind auch eine recht coole Sache.

So, das wärs eigtl. von mir. Sollte ich irgendwas wiederholt haben...sry, hatte keine Lust alles zu lesen^^


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (20. Mai 2009)

Die letzten beiden posts sind wirklich schön, und vor allem Wahrheitsgemäß geschrieben, will mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (20. Mai 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden posts sind wirklich schön, und vor allem Wahrheitsgemäß geschrieben, will mehr davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ieindeutig.

so wie ich das verstanden hat will Frogster alle im Endgame zu CS bringen.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Mai 2009)

> so wie ich das verstanden hat will Frogster alle im Endgame zu CS bringen.



Auf die Gefahr hin von Fusie geflamed zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, klar arbeitet Frogster darauf hin. Ein F2P kann nicht von casuals leben die alle nur 20 Euro für perm. mounts ausgeben und das wars. Ich mein das reicht vielleicht zu Beginn für die Welle der ersten 1Mio Accounts. Langfristig (und langfristig erreichen immer mehr das Endgame) aber gehts einfach net, wenn zu viele Leute für lau spielen. Die haben genau dieselben Kosten wie andere MMOs, und diese müssen gedeckt werden + muss Gewinn eingefahren werden.


----------



## lordaniel (21. Mai 2009)

Ich muss persönlich sagen dass ich ziemlich im Unklaren darüber bin, wie das weiterlaufen wird. Ich denke zwar auch, dass Dias immer wichtiger werden, aber ich denke auch, dass die ihren Ruf nicht verlieren wollen- wenn ganz klar ist, dass man ohne Geld nichtmal normal spielen kann, dann werden viele Leute abgeschreckt sein/das Spiel verlassen. Im Endeffekt ist f2p niemals das was es sein soll, daher ist Geld da auch gar nicht die große Sache- es kommt drauf an, wieviel man investieren muss /soll und wie stark es sich aufs Spiel auswirkt. Ich für meinen Teil werde auch als 50er kein weiteres Geld in das Spiel stecken- auch wenn ich weiß,dass ich dann niemals einer der Top-Spieler werden kann,aber das stört mich nicht, da ich (wie schon erwähnt) kein PvP´ler bin und PvE auch so immer lustig ist und auch klappen sollte, auch wenn mein Equip keinen 15er Rang und +6 ist. Ich hoffe wirklich für das Spiel, dass die Phiriusmarken immer öfter die Diamanten ersetzen (Phiriusmarken = Jeder Daily bringt 10 davon, deren Wert ist momentan noch recht gering, aber er ist sich schon am Ändern), denn die kann man sich prima erfarmen. Ansonst wird die Zukunft zeigen, wie´s weitergehen wird. Die bauen auf mittlerweile 1mio Spielern auf, das sind ordentliche Zahlen und ich hoffe, dass das Spiel wegen einiger grober Fehler nicht im MMORPG Markt untergeht- denn es ist, denke ich, unumstritten das beste f2p MMORPG was aktuell auf dem Markt ist- GW nicht dazugezählt, da das Spielprinzip stark anders ist und es Anschaffungskosten hat.


----------



## Fusie (21. Mai 2009)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich schreibe, der Hersteller will die Spieler zum Diamantenkauf zwingen, oder der Hersteller will die Spieler zum Diamantenkauf locken...

Darum geht es, dass man sich frei entscheiden kann ob man seine Zeit oder sein Geld ins Spiel einbringt.

Inzwischen einen neuen Priester/Magier (diesmal Richtung Wind, mit Feuer rennt ja jeder rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) erstellt der heute seinen zweiten TP-Tisch in die Wohnung gestellt bekommen hat, in den nächsten Wochen (4 1/2 Tage pro Tisch, aber habe es auch nicht eilig) kommen da noch 7 weitere hinzu um zu sehen was der "vollständige" (9 Tische, 1 Kiste, keine Hauskosten) Bonus am Ende abwirft.

Ansonsten, 2 Twinks verheizt um die Ausrüstung auf G3 mit Int/Weis Werten zu verbessern und auf beide Ringe, Brust, Hose jeweils den 20% Hammer drauf zu nieten und +1/+2 zu bringen - für den Anfang...

Zu Wind vielleicht noch, zieht sich auf jeden Fall etwas, wenn man von Feuer die 1-Treffer-Tod-Dynamik gewohnt ist, aber spielt sich dafür interessanter (Bolzen und flitzen ist fast so schön wie Kälte und flitzen vom Priester)... schauen wir mal wie das noch mit steigendem Level so wird.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Mai 2009)

> Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich schreibe, der Hersteller will die Spieler zum Diamantenkauf zwingen, oder der Hersteller will die Spieler zum Diamantenkauf locken...



Zwang gibt es in keinem F2P Spiel, die Frage ist letztlich wie "stark" man gelockt wird. Nun behaupte ich nicht, dass Frogster das morgen so machen wird, aber das beste "Lockmittel" ist natürlich Exklusivität (i.e. Sachen die man ausschließlich über den Itemshop erwerben kann). Da das natürlich zu offensichtlich gegen die Grundwerbung von Frogster geht, gibt es eine zweite simple Methode um Diamantenkauf attraktiver zu gestalten ohne in wörtlichen Konflikt mit dem Versprechen "mit mehr Zeit ist alles zu erreichen" zu geraten: Der Zeitaufwand ohne Itemshop ist wahnwitzig hoch. Eventuell werden auch einige Methoden (100te Twinks auf Stufe 10 zu spielen) "generft" die so von den Entwicklern nicht vorgesehen waren, da Spieler ja immer einfallsreicher sind als die Entwickler.

PS: Bitte nicht wieder böse werden, das Spiel wird weiterhin bestehen, man kann es immer auch ohne Diamanten spielen (wenn man das möchte) und Spaß machts natürlich allen denen es gefällt. Nur Frogster will und wird Geld machen, und wenn nicht - abschalten.


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Mai 2009)

Das hast du so schön gesagt Oldi...Nein Zwang besteht in andren F2P auch net....wenn man damit leben kann das man ganze Gebiete erst gar nicht betreten kann, die Meisten Instanzen verschlossen bleiben und sollte man es trotztdem in den Endcontest schaffen, spätestens dort Ende ist.
Ausserdem kannst du in sogut wie keinen F2P den Itemshop nutzen wenn du nicht SELBST Geld bezahlst, in RoM hingegen kann man die Itemshowährung auch Ingame beziehen.
Ich hab gestern ne Mail von Froggster gekriegt, sie werden demnächst Testweise den Warenhandel gegen DIAs deaktivieren und DIAs nur gegen Gold handelbar machen, das dürfte natürlich auch ne Preisminderung des Ingamediahandels zur Folge haben, was es wiederum erleichtert an Dias zu kommen.
Aber das scheint irgendiwe dauernt alle zu überlesen. weil dann könnte man ja nichtmehr so über den Shop flamen.
Ausserderm, und ich wiederhole das nochmal: Nur Deutschland ist das einzige Land wo F2P so Vorurteilbehaftet ist.
Auf dem Asiatischen Markt ist F2P DIE Zahlmethode und dort hat sich gezeigt das in der Regel nur 10-14% der Spieler Echtgeld investieren und das reicht vollkommen aus. 
Wenn RoM auch 10-14% Spieler hat die selbst DIAs kaufen reicht das für Froggster und der DIAhandel ingame ist auch gesichert.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Mai 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Das hast du so schön gesagt Oldi...Nein Zwang besteht in andren F2P auch net....wenn man damit leben kann das man ganze Gebiete erst gar nicht betreten kann, die Meisten Instanzen verschlossen bleiben und sollte man es trotztdem in den Endcontest schaffen, spätestens dort Ende ist.
> Ausserdem kannst du in sogut wie keinen F2P den Itemshop nutzen wenn du nicht SELBST Geld bezahlst, in RoM hingegen kann man die Itemshowährung auch Ingame beziehen.
> Ich hab gestern ne Mail von Froggster gekriegt, sie werden demnächst Testweise den Warenhandel gegen DIAs deaktivieren und DIAs nur gegen Gold handelbar machen, das dürfte natürlich auch ne Preisminderung des Ingamediahandels zur Folge haben, was es wiederum erleichtert an Dias zu kommen.
> Aber das scheint irgendiwe dauernt alle zu überlesen. weil dann könnte man ja nichtmehr so über den Shop flamen.
> ...


wieso sollte das rausnehmen der dias als zahlungsmittel im ah eine preisminderung der dias bewirken? ich vermute genau das gegenteil. sie werden teurer. um das zu bezahlen werden wiederum die sachen im ah für gold teurer. allerdings hat es immernoch den vorteil das sich die spieler durch intensives farmen dias auch ohne shop besorgen können.
weiterhin ist nicht nur in deutschland f2p "verpönt" , das ist allgemein in der westlichen kultur so, weil eine andere mentalität herrscht. in asiatischen ländern wird man von klein auf auf maximale erfolge getrimmt. klar das da ein itemshop gut funktioniert. im übrigen ist mit dem rubinshop ein gegenstück zu den dias entsanden, das man ingame nicht mehr bekommt. ein neuer trend?
auch hat frogster nicht gesagt das ihnen 10-14% reichen. im interview hieß es nur das anderen f2p spielen diese zahl oftmals reicht. damit hat sich frogster geschickt um eine genaue angabe fürs eigenen spiel geredet. denn wenn mand en aufwand hinter rom sieht, denke ich nichtd as es mit den üblichen zahlen zurecht kommt.


----------



## Fusie (21. Mai 2009)

Preise werden immer steigen, sofern da die Spieler nicht die Bremse ziehen und die überzogenen Mondpreise nicht mehr bezahlen.
Gold ist schlicht unendlich vorhanden, ebenso wie auch die Gegenstände, nur ist das Goldsammeln meistens leichter als das Suchen und auch Erhalten eines bestimmten Gegenstandes ist.

Ansonsten, nun heisst es erstmal abwarten was sich aus der Umfrage ergibt, im Moment finde ich eher interessant, das man den Diamantenhandel einschränken will, obwohl der ja erst aufgrund der Spieler wieder eingeführt wurde...

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt gespannt auf das Ergebnis der Umfrage, bis dahin einfach entspannt abwarten und weiter spielen wie bisher.

Die Aktion mit den Rubinen ist ja auch keine schlechte Idee, bietet einen weiteren Anreiz sich Diamanten im Spiel zu erhandeln um dann auf 50 die bis dahin ersparten Rubine gegen spezielle Gegenstände aus diesem Shop zu tauschen und seine Sachen garantiert aufwerten zu können.

Wobei ich denke das wird nicht viel am bisherigen Verhalten ändern, ich glaube viele werden wie bisher +1/+2 mit den Gold-Steinen erledigen, weiter geht es mit Phirius-/Diamanten-Steinen und erst zum Ende hin wird man einen Rubin-Stein wohl verbrauchen um +6 zu erreichen.

Kleiner Seitenhieb, warum hat sich eigentlich keiner von denen, die über die IS Meldung gemeckert haben, sich in der News zu den WoW Figuren zu Wort gemeldet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (21. Mai 2009)

> Das hast du so schön gesagt Oldi...[...]



Weiß echt net was du hast. Ich hab weder den Itemshop geflamed, noch habe ich Vorurteile gegen F2P. Nur widersprechen sich deine Aussagen irgendwie selbst. Auf der einen Seite behauptest du



> wenn man damit leben kann das man ganze Gebiete erst gar nicht betreten kann, die Meisten Instanzen verschlossen bleiben und sollte man es trotztdem in den Endcontest schaffen, spätestens dort Ende ist



und dann meinst du 



> Auf dem Asiatischen Markt ist F2P DIE Zahlmethode und dort hat sich gezeigt das in der Regel nur 10-14% der Spieler Echtgeld investieren und das reicht vollkommen aus



Also ist auf dem gesamten Asiatischen Markt F2P so aufgebaut und die Zahlmethode funktioniert (deshalb)? Wie kommst du dann auf die glorreiche Idee, dass bei RoM das F2P Modell einfach so funktioniert, auch wenn die Leute sich dadurch nicht diese ganzen exklusiven Vorteile erkaufen? Falls das Ironie sein sollte ist sie bei mir nicht angekommen. Da F2P den Asiatischen Markt schon so lange dominiert ist es doch höchst erstaunlich, dass sich dann dieses Modell anstelle des von Frogster angestrebten Modells durchgesetzt hat. Ich sags gern nochmal ganz offen, ich traue der Sache nicht, weil die Mehrheit der Kunden einfach genauso ticken wie der 0815 Konsument und der geht lange Wege um nichts bezahlen zu müssen bzw. bezahlt er nur dann freiwillig, wenn wirklich dabei was rausschaut für ihn. Wenns langfristig für Frogster klappt, dann Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich glaube das erst wenns 2 Jahre lang so weiter geht. Wobei man auch hier sagen muss, dass es noch ne Weile dauern wird bis überhaupt eine Vielzahl den Endcontent erreicht und man erst dann überhaupt die jetzige Situation beurteilen kann.



> Ich hab gestern ne Mail von Froggster gekriegt, sie werden demnächst Testweise den Warenhandel gegen DIAs deaktivieren und DIAs nur gegen Gold handelbar machen, das dürfte natürlich auch ne Preisminderung des Ingamediahandels zur Folge haben, was es wiederum erleichtert an Dias zu kommen.



Das bewirkt wohl eher das Gegenteil. Bisher haben Spieler die selten Gegenstände "gefarmt" haben die Möglichkeit gehabt an Diamanten zu kommen indem sie diese Ware verkauft haben. Nun ist das nicht mehr möglich. Inwiefern soll das nun eine Erleichterung sein um an Dias zu kommen? Bisher Gold/Gegenstände vs Dias - jetzt nur noch Gold vs Dias.



> Wenn RoM auch 10-14% Spieler hat die selbst DIAs kaufen reicht das für Froggster und der DIAhandel ingame ist auch gesichert



Immer diese Milchmädchenrechnungen. Ein Prozentsatz an Itemshop-Usern ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn das auch in Verbindung mit den durchschnittlichen Ausgaben in einem bestimmten Zeitraum zusammenhängt. Bei Asia-Grindern kann man das leicht abschätzen. Da nimmt man einfach die %Zahl an leuten die überhaupt in Endgame Zonen unterwegs sind und dafür eh wie bei nem Abo blechen, man in besagten Zonen sowieso nur landen kann wenn man Itemshop-Items hat etc. > viscious circle ftw.


----------



## Pyrodimi (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab doch nur gesagt das du das schön geschrieben hast, weiß net sollte ich schreiben mal wieder son hirnloser Flame wenns net wahr ist?
Das ein geringer %Satz ausreicht zeigen auch die bereits auf dem Europäischen MArkt etablierten Spiele. Und selbst GW läuft und wird weiterentwickelt obwohl da im Vergleich AUfwand/Betriebskosten nur einmal kassiert wird. Die Server laufen aber trotzdem noch und das Spiel ist nochlang nicht tot oder?
Wenn die Leute ihre Items nicht mehr gegen DIAs handeln können bewirkt das eines: Das der Wert der Dias sinkt, es wird aber mehr Gold benötigt um Items zu kaufen, also werden auch mehr Dias im AH gegen Gold zu haben sein und dadurch der Wert gesenkt. (Angebot/Nachfrage/Masse)
Das es aufn Asiatischen MArkt funktioniert, sieht man auch am besten Beispiel nämlich WoW: Dort kauft man sich Spielzeit quasi wie in einem Itemshop, kaum einer würde dort Abos bezahlen.
Wenn jemanden ein Spiel gefällt und er sich da reinsteigert, gibt er auch Geld aus, egal wieviel, idealerweise das was persönlich möglich ist. 
Sehe da jetzt aber nicht das Problem. Es ist immer noch jedermans eigene Sache was er mit seinem Geld tut.
Die einen spielen exxzessiv und geben viel Geld aus, andre wiederrum Cassual und die zahlen halt nix und spielen dafür mehrer solcher Spiele.
Dein Argumentation bezieht sich lediglich auf deinen persönlichen Vorenthalt das ein Itemshop unfair ist gegenüber derer die sich das nicht leisten können/wollen.
Sehe ich aber auch kein Problem, gibt zigmillionen Spiele die man sonst spielen kann.
Seid doch froh das RoM nicht so Itemshoplastig ist, und es keinerlei Pflichtmomente gibt die einen dazu zwingen selbst Geld auszugeben.
Diese ganze Diskussion ist so unnötig wie ein Kropf und wird nur von 1-2 Leuten am Leben erhalten die einfach nicht damit leben können und sich damit abfinden können das es auch Leute gibt die mit sowas kein Problem haben und auch gern investieren.

Darum jetzt meine Frage Stereo und Oldboy:
Warum zockt ihr nicht was andres und gut ist? Das ihr den Itemshop nicht abkönnt ist ja kein Problem. intressiert hier auch ehrlich gesagt keine Sau.
Geht was andres zocken, zahlt eure Monatsabos (Tu ich ja für Lotro auch) und schenkt euch einfach eure Versuche andre zu belehren was sie mit ihren Geld machen dürfen und was nicht.
Auf der einen Seite sagt ihr Geldausgeben für das Spiel ist Schwachsinn auf der andren aber behauptet ihr auch das RoM nicht leben kann wenn nur sowenige Geld ausgeben.
Is es euer Bier? Es funktioniert doch, es wird weiter drann gearbeitet, es kommen Patches es wird sich um das Spiel gekümmert, so schlecht kanns ja net laufen auch wenn sich der großteil der Shopuser lediglich n Permamount kauft oder?
Ich hab eher den verdacht das ihr auf biegen und brechen das Spielsystem madig machen wollt. 
Übrigens, ich denke ja du hast recht, das Spiel kann nicht leben wenn nicht sogut wie jeder zahlt...ich werde mir halt jetzt für 1000€ Dias holen und jeder sollte das machen....ich hab gehört man kann bei Froggster sein Auto verpfänden dafür....


----------



## Terracresta (22. Mai 2009)

Also zum Thema Community sag ich nur, sobald etwas von der breiten Masse genutzt wird,
mehren sich auch die Idioten. Wenns dazu noch kostenlos ist, umso mehr.

Es ging in WoW am Anfang auch gesitteter zu, als noch ned soviele Leute spielten.
Leider ist das seit dem MMOBoom in den meisten Spielen so.

So Verhalten wie ich bei westlichen Spielen bisher erlebt hab, is aber mir z.B. bei den koreanischen
Lineage2 und Aion Betas ned aufgefallen. Zwar versteh ich die Leute da zu 90% ned, aber
das Verhalten ansich war scho ganz anders.
Manchmal glaub ich, dass vor allem die Deutschsprachigen am meisten die Sau raus lassen und
sich wie Proleten verhalten... (nein, ich mein nicht das Proletariat im marxistischem Sinne)

@Vorposter: 
Tja, Totgesagte leben länger. Besser schlechte Publicity als keine (denkt sich Bohlen sicher auch).
Um was zu ROM zu sagen, ich habs selber schon vor ettlichen Monaten getestet und muss sagen,
es ist doch eins der besseren f2p Spiele. Allerdings bin ich kein Fan von Spielen wo man sich
mit realem Geld offen Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen kann. Ist quasi als würd man cheaten.

Ist aber schon erstaunlich wieviel Leute haufen Kohle in so F2P MMOs oder Browserspiele (Gondal z.B.)
investieren, vor allem bei letztern. Da kommen viele sicher locker auf weit über die 13€ was p2p Spiele
im Schnitt pro Monat kosten.


----------



## OldboyX (22. Mai 2009)

> Das es aufn Asiatischen MArkt funktioniert, sieht man auch am besten Beispiel nämlich WoW: Dort kauft man sich Spielzeit quasi wie in einem Itemshop, kaum einer würde dort Abos bezahlen.



Das bezieht sich wohl auf China und hat etwas mit der dortigen Gesetzteslage zu tun, da die Regierung nicht will, dass den Menschen etwas 24 h am Tag zugänglich ist. In vielen Gegenden bezieht sich das sogar auf elektrischen Strom...(um 22 Uhr ist einfach aus damit). Dass dort keiner ein Abo bezahlen würde ist komplett aus der Luft gegriffen.

Außerdem ist Spielzeit kaufen und Ingame-Items kaufen immer noch grundverschieden.



> Dein Argumentation bezieht sich lediglich auf deinen persönlichen Vorenthalt das ein Itemshop unfair ist gegenüber derer die sich das nicht leisten können/wollen.



Nein, meine Argumentation geht und ging immer schon gegen jene Leute, die behaupten man hätte keine "Vorteile" durch den Itemshop oder gegen Behauptungen wie, man kann auch ohne Itemshop "ganz oben mithalten". Das ist nach wie vor schlichtweg falsch, da auch bei 24/7 Zeitaufwand eben immer noch genug Leute rumlaufen, die Zeit UND Geld investieren und man damit automatisch mit denen nicht "mithalten" kann. Gegen diese Argumentation wurde im Übrigen noch von keinem etwas Vernünftiges vorgebracht bis auf Floskeln wie:
- man muss net ganz oben sein
- auch +6 Aufwertung reicht schon 
und anderes Gelabert das an den Fakten komplett vorbei geht.

Meine Meinung zu Itemshop Games habe ich auch verlauten lassen, aber immer betont, dass dies mit der Argumentation hier nichts zu tun hat. Das ist eine Geschmacksfrage die mir keiner streitig machen kann und die ich keinem streitig machen will. Außerdem schreibe ich in fast jedem Posting dazu, dass ich nichts gegen RoM habe und auch IS-Systeme ihr Berechtigung haben. Nur kann keiner behaupten, dass es eben keinen Unterschied mache ob man im IS etwas kauft oder nicht, denn das ist faktisch falsch.



> Seid doch froh das RoM nicht so Itemshoplastig ist, und es keinerlei Pflichtmomente gibt die einen dazu zwingen selbst Geld auszugeben.



Es gibt in keinem Spiel irgendwelche Pflichtmomente die einen zu irgendwas zwingen. Es ist IMMER die Entscheidung was man haben will. Mag sein, dass die Schere zwischen IS User und Freeplayers zur Zeit in RoM (noch) nicht so weit geöffnet ist wie in anderen Spielen, aber zu verleugnen, dass es diese Schere gibt ist einfach realitätsfern.



> Warum zockt ihr nicht was andres und gut ist? Das ihr den Itemshop nicht abkönnt ist ja kein Problem. intressiert hier auch ehrlich gesagt keine Sau.
> Geht was andres zocken, zahlt eure Monatsabos (Tu ich ja für Lotro auch) und schenkt euch einfach eure Versuche andre zu belehren was sie mit ihren Geld machen dürfen und was nicht.



Es geht weder darum, ob und wer ROM spielen möchte und wer nicht. Genausowenig geht das darum wer sein Geld wie ausgeben will. Schade, dass du das aus meinen bisherigen Postings nicht verstanden hast. Nochmal, mir geht es lediglich darum, dass ich auf Fehler in Faktendarstellungen aufmerksam mache. Diese ganzen Dinge die ihr immer wieder anbringt (man kann RoM auch ohne Geld spielen, es macht Spaß, usw.) habe ich noch nie verneint und schon vor vielen Seiten sogar explizit zugestimmt. 
Nur eines kann man halt eben nicht: ALLES haben ohne einen Cent im IS dafür auszugeben.  Und solange hier Leuten, die danach fragen ob man "um ganz oben zu sein" blechen müsse, irreführende Antworten gegeben werden, solange werde ich darauf hinweisen, dass 2+2 eben nicht gleich 5 ist.

Im Übrigen ist das hier ist ein Forum und es ist komplett sinnfrei die Sichtweisen anderer als irrelevant abzutun. Wenn es dich nicht interessiert was wir posten, wieso kommst du immer wieder ins Forum?



> Ich hab eher den verdacht das ihr auf biegen und brechen das Spielsystem madig machen wollt.
> Übrigens, ich denke ja du hast recht, das Spiel kann nicht leben wenn nicht sogut wie jeder zahlt...ich werde mir halt jetzt für 1000€ Dias holen und jeder sollte das machen....ich hab gehört man kann bei Froggster sein Auto verpfänden dafür....



Garnicht, wer RoM mag soll es spielen. Wer glaubt er könnte in ROM alle Möbel haben, alle PVE Items mit MAX Aufwertungen, noch dazu erster in der Arena und in den PVP Rängen usw. (ALLES MAXIMAL) ohne dafür einen Cent im Itemshop auszugeben, dem sage ich ehrlicherweise, dass das nicht geht und er wohl oder übel das ein oder andere ausm Itemshop wird beziehen müssen.


PS: Sorry, dass ich einen persönlichen Angriff gesehen habe wo keiner war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (22. Mai 2009)

Aufwertung +6 ist "oben", weiter geht es nicht, das kann man ohne Geld erreichen - das ist schlicht Fakt, und würdest du mal das bitte widerlegen mit entsprechenden Fakten, bevor du es als "Floskel" darstellst?

Grad, dort gibt es keine Grenze, wer mehr Zeit in seine Waffe investiert wird diese auch weiter aufgraden als jemand der erst seit kurzem dabei ist.
Bisher ist weder mir noch einem anderen aktiven Spieler eine G10 Waffe - *DIE NICHT DAS MAXIMUM DARSTELLT* - über den Weg gelaufen, die meisten Spieler graden ihre Waffen über Twinks bis meist G8, was in einigen Stunden geht.
Wurde von anderen hier ebenso bestätigt, wird im Spiel einen so bestätigt, was noch damit du das als Fakt anerkennst, vielleicht eine eidesstattliche Erklärung von jedem Spieler, der mir bisher über den Weg gesprungen ist?

Nun kommt die Preisfrage, richtest du dich mit "oben" nach dem was theoretisch möglich wäre, aber bisher niemand anstrebt oder erfüllt hat, oder richtest du dich mit "oben" nach dem was in der Praxis wirklich vorhanden ist?

Ach ja, sobald man akzeptiert, dass man Diamanten über das AH sich erspielen kann, fällt die ganze "man brauch Geld um 'oben' mithalten zu können" Floskel in sich zusammen.
Denn weder für das Erreichen von z.B. Rohstoffen, oder Gegenständen oder Runen brauch man Geld, sondern nur die Zeit und den Willen diese auch zu sammeln, aufzuwerten und im AH anzubieten...

Natürlich wird sich das ab Ende des Monats mit der testweisen Einstellung des Diamantenhandels noch verändern und man muss schauen wie sich das im AH dann so einpendelt, aber bis dahin konnten einige und haben sicher etliche genug Diamanten erhandelt um "oben" mitspielen zu können.

Übrigens wird doch auch überall geschrieben und auch gesagt das man, sofern man auf den IS verzichtet, mehr Zeit investieren muss, und da liegt der einzige Unterschied.

Oder eben mit deinem Brotbeispiel, so lange ich niemanden sehe, der das 100,- &#8364;uro Brot auch kauft bzw. isst, kann ich wohl schreiben, das viele oder alle bisher nur das 1,- &#8364;uro Brot kaufen und essen, auch wenn man dafür vielleicht länger anstehen muss - richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. Mai 2009)

Naja sie scheinen einfach nicht zu verstehen das NIE behauptet wurde das nichtshopuser keinen Vorteil haben.
Sie haben lediglich KEINE SPIELENTSCHEIDENTE Vorteile, sondern lediglich Zeitvorteil.
Das ist ein Riesenunterschied.
Wer unbedingt schnell schnell und easy machen will, KANN den Shop nutzen.
Das er dadurch aber jetzt wirklich einen krassen Vorteil daraus zieht ausser das er schneller unterwegs ist, ist nicht gegeben.
Auch einer der seine Dias im Spiel bezieht und langsamer Lvlt oder länger zum graden braucht, wird das Spiel genauso durchspielen, genauso die Chancen haben und genauso im Endcontest bestehen, wie einer der halt aktiv und mit EIGENEM (muss man betonen da die Shopwährung ja auch ingame zu erhalten ist) Geldeinsatz 
sich dahinbringt.
Ich versteh deswegen irgendwie noch immer nicht was die beiden eigentlich wollen?
Ist das so schlimm und ein Werltuntergangsszenario wenn es Leute gibt, die aufgrund höherer finanzieler Möglichkeiten n wenig eher ihren Schwanzvergleich ziehen als andre?
MAn spielt n Spiel aus Spaß an der Sache, wer unbedingt n Spiel spielen muss seiner Selbstachtung willens....tut mir irgendwo leid und sollte sich in psychiatrische Behandlung begeben.
Ich kann damit leben das andre schneller sind, schneller den Contest durchhaben etc...was solls. es gibt doch sowieso immer irgendwann einen der besser ist. 
Das ist im rllife so warum dann auch nicht in virtuellen Welten?
Wer damit nicht leben kann sollte sich den Fritzlbunker kaufen, sich drinn einschliessen und den kompletten Kontakt zur Aussenwelt kappen.


----------



## Thí (22. Mai 2009)

Moin, schönen Erfahrungsbericht haste da geschrieben. Ich selbst hab mich zur Open Beta auch dazu entschlossen mir das Spiel mal anzugucken. Nachdem ich schon fast die Faxen dicke hatte, aufgrund des ewig andauernten downloads, lief das Fass dann vollends über als ich mich zum ersten mal Online mit meinem frisch erstellten Charakter wiederfand. Ich hab eine Quest gemacht und festgestellt, das Grafik und allg. Spielweltdarstellung, Steuerung und naja einfach alles nichts für mich sind. 10 Minuten online gewesen, ausgeloggt und deinstalliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netherweather (23. Mai 2009)

Auch nach 16 Seiten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, der Bericht ist informativ und gut geschrieben. Fakten wurden dargelegt ohne wirklich zu werten und jedem User sei es freigestellt sich eine Meinung zu bilden. Ich denke als kostenlose Alternative zu WoW durchaus zu gebrauchen doch kann ich mich dem Eindruck nicht verwehren dass alles was ich mir erspiele schon bald für die Katz sein könnte. 

Bei WoW habe ich die Gewissheit dass ich einen festen Monatsbeitrag zahle, dafür aber auch vernünftig ausgebaute Server habe, ein funktionierendes Klassensystem und halbwegs gutes Balancing. Blizzard wird morgen nicht alle Server ausknipsen... 

RoM kommt mir da ein wenig stiefmütterlich vor. Es läuft, meist eher schlecht als recht und ich habe immer das Gefühl vor etwas Unfertigem zu sitzen. Die Berufe sind Murks, PvP ist Glückssache und die zukünftigen Features stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen und werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit fürchterlich verbuggt sein. 

Auch wenn WoW alt ist, teilweise ausgelutscht und definitiv nicht mehr State of the Art - ich zahle meine 13 Euro, weiss dafür aber auch sehr genau was ich bekomme.


----------



## WR^Velvet (23. Mai 2009)

Wäre ja auch schlimm wenn man bei WoW, nach 5 Jahren auf dem Markt, immer noch das gefühl hätte etwas unfertiges zu spielen oder aller nase lang über kleine Bugs zu stolpern.

RoM ist ganz sicher keine Konkurenz für WoW, AoC, HdRO und wie sie nicht alle heißen.
Aber RoM ist eine gute alternative für Leute die ähnlichen Umfang erleben wollen aber nicht monatlich für Zahlen wollen egal ob sie spielen oder nicht.

Bei RoM weiß ich auch was ich habe. Nen F2P Spiel was seit paar Monaten in Release ist und sich lediglich mit den führenden Vollpreistiteln im MMO Sektor messen muß.
Denn Vergleiche mit der direkten F2P Konkurenz (_Cabal, Silkroad, Archlord, Dekaron, Perfect World, Requiem, Rohan und co_) gibt es schlichtweg keine.
Sicher hat RoM noch ne menge Macken per CS kann man sich den ein oder anderen Vorteil erkaufen.
Doch im Gegensatz zu festen Abogebühren kann man hier selbst entscheiden ob, wann und wie viel man zahlen möchte.
Natürlich spielen die eigenen Ziele da auch eine Rolle. Wer die taboreaische Weltherrschaft anstrebt wird um den CS nicht dru rum kommen und kann schnell weit mehr Geld los werden als bei den P2P Kollegen.
Wer dagegen lediglich Spaß haben will und seine Ziele nicht ganz so hoch steckt wird weit günstiger kommen oder kann gar ganz aufs Zahlen verzichten.

Wie schon oft geschrieben, RoM steckt noch tief in den Kinderschuhen und auch Frogster wird morgen nicht alle Server ausknipsen.

Aber wie hat ein berühmter Mann mal gesagt:
_„Wenn zwei Menschen immer die gleiche Meinung haben, ist einer von ihnen überflüssig.“ _


----------



## Holdem (23. Mai 2009)

> Aber wie hat ein berühmter Mann mal gesagt:
> „Wenn zwei Menschen immer die gleiche Meinung haben, ist einer von ihnen überflüssig.“



Curchhill nicht schlecht.

aber das gefällt mir besser.
"Wir haben hier ja so eine Art von Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder kann sagen was er will, und keiner hört zu."

Und ist auch meine Meinung zu diesem Tread.

16 Seiten für die Katz.

16 Seiten Seitenhiebe und 16 Seite A****kriecherei für RoM.


Aber ich glaube ohne den Tread wäre ds RoM -Forum tot.

________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. Mai 2009)

Da hast du wohl recht, der überwiegende Teil der RoM-Spieler würd sich wohl eher die Augen ausstechen, als auf Buffed zu kommen um über das Spiel zu diskutieren und auszutauschen.
Guides erstellen oder Hilfe geben oder suchen, und mal im Ernst....man kanns nicht verübeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (23. Mai 2009)

Krass...

Super viel Arbeit gemacht! Toller thread.

Ich würde so ein Spiel, welches den Hintergedanken trägt, den Spieler in den Itemshop zu locken und abzuzocken, nie anfassen! Alles was ich bisher über ROM gehört habe war negativ. Ich würde dieses Kinderspielchen aufgrund der Steinzeitgrafik schon nicht spielen. Selbst wenn ich dafür bezahlt würde nicht...


----------



## Holdem (23. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß es nicht aber wieso hängt ihr euch alle in iregndendeinem Punkt immer und immer wieder am CS auf??

Man muss nicht einen Euro Investieren.

Man kann alles aus dem CS auch mit spieleischem Engagement erreichen.
Und sei es im Endeffect nur um sich von im Spiel erfarmtem Gold DIAS über das Auktionshaus zukaufen.

Aber selbst dazu ist mehr nötig als Engagement im Spiel.
Es ist selbbeherrschung, Selbstbeherrschung nicht doch den einfach weg zu nehmen und Geld in den CS zu blasen.


Wer WoW-Spiel soltte zum Thema Grafic besser nichts sagen.
Ebenso wenig wie zum Thema Spieltiefen oder Artenvielfalt.

Geht mal Nach Durotar und Zählt die verschiedenen Mobarten.
Es ist selbst in der freien Natur so das verschiedene Arten verschiedene terretorien beherrschen.


Runes of Magic ist das beste und fairste F2P-MMORPG was es derzeit auf dem Deutschen Markt gibt.

Und ich denke das ich damit noch viele viele Stunden Spielspaß haben werde.

Das das RoM-Forum auf buffed.de so tot ist tut mir ehrlich ein wenig leid.
Aber was soll man machen.

Neue Leute kommen auf die Seite und sehen dann so einen Tread.
Und das in einer Gesellschaft wo anscheinend eine eigene Meinung nichts mehr zählt.(nein das ist nicht verallemeinert)

Anstelle sich selber nen Bild zu machen von dem Spiel und sich die paar GB mal für ein oder 2 tage auf die Platte zu werfen, lesen sie die erste Seite vielleicht noch die 2te aber dann steht "ihre" Meinung fest und RoM ist gestorben.

RoM kostet nichts.

Aber zum Treadtitel, es gibt keine Subjetive Meinung.
Meinungen werden immer von Erfahrungswerten beeinflusst.

Und selbst vergleiche sind nicht angebracht.

RoM ist seid März auf dem Markt.
Was hatte denn bitte schön WoW nach 3 Monaten zu bieten?( der erste große Content-Patch kam gleub ich erst 7-8 Monate nachdem das Spiel raus war.)

Naja viel Spaß beim auf das housing warten.


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. Mai 2009)

Holdem schrieb:


> Was hatte denn bitte schön WoW nach 3 Monaten zu bieten?( der erste große Content-Patch kam gleub ich erst 7-8 Monate nachdem das Spiel raus war.)
> Naja viel Spaß beim auf das housing warten.



Öhm naja.. nur wow hatte nach Release auch genug zu bieten für diese Monate.. RoM leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

> Was hatte denn bitte schön WoW nach 3 Monaten zu bieten?( der erste große Content-Patch kam gleub ich erst 7-8 Monate nachdem das Spiel raus war.)



Die lustigsten Beiträge sind immer die, in denen die "aber WoW hat bei Release auch gesuckt" und "WoW hatte im ersten Jahr auch noch keine Flugmounts" usw. Keule ausgepackt wird.

Unabhängig davon, was ihr von WoW denkt sind einige Dinge einfach Fakten:

1) Jedes Produkt muss sich an der aktuellen Konkurrenz messen. Das ist Pech für RoM, AoC, WAR usw.

2) Was auch immer WoW zu Release hatte oder nicht, die Spielerzahlen sind vom 1. Tag weg konstant nach oben geklettert, um nicht zu sagen "explodiert". Blizzard Hasser sagen hier nun gerne, dass WoW nur Glück hatte, es keine Konkurrenz gab, usw. Das ist aber schlicht nicht wahr. Es gab schon MMOs (Everquest, UO, DAOC, Everquest 2 usw.) nur war WoW einfach seiner damals aktuellen Konkurrenz in vielerlei Hinsicht um Längen voraus. Das einzige MMO, das so viel geboten hat wie WoW zur damaligen Zeit (an tollen Features) wäre wohl Everquest 2 gewesen, welches aber leider den großen Fehler von extremer Grafik machte und kaum auf Rechnern vernünftig lief.

Sachen die mich persönlich an WoW begeistert haben als ich nach 4 Jahren Everquest oder so gewechselt habe (Features die es in Everquest schlicht nicht gab oder nur in rudimentärer Form):

+ Offene Welt großteils ohne Zonen
+ Instanzierte Dungeons (dem stand ich skeptisch gegenüber, aber es ist einfach angenehm wenn man mit seiner Gruppe in Ruhe sein Ding machen kann und sich nicht mit anderen Gruppen um denselben "Mob" streiten muss)
+ Postsystem
+vergleichsweise flexibles Skillbaumsystem mit der Möglichkeit umzuskillen
+ Auktionshaus
+ stimmige Grafik die auf jeder Kiste die ich jemals hatte immer flüssig lief
+ direkte Steuerung und schnelles, flüssiges Gameplay (wer Everquest gespielt hat, der wird wohl den unterschied kennen) das ich sonst aus MMOs so nicht kannte
+ ein unglaublich cooles Reisesystem (mit den Flugmeistern!).


Diese Features waren klasse, weil sie einfach neu waren. Wenn ich heutzutage mich auf ein Release gefreut habe, dann waren es AoC und WAR. Und da ist die Liste der wirklich coolen Features die es in WoW nicht gab einfach sehr sehr kurz und in vielen Bereichen gibt es wieder Rückschritte:

AOC:
+ super tolle grafik
+ teils vertonte Quests (hatte aber auch schon everquest 2)
- nix offene Welt, alles wieder mit ladebildschirm an jeder ecke
- Auktionshaus suckt
- Reisesystem suckt hart, NPCs porten einen einfach rum 
- von den versprochenen Kneipenschlägereien usw. gab es nichts zu Release
- Performance (zu Release)
- PVP System nicht vorhanden (zu Release)
- Balance lächerlich im PVP (nach wie vor)

WAR:
+ nette Charmodels (restliche Grafik nicht so der Hammer)
+ RVR (kannte man schon aus DAOC, dort imho sehr viel besser umgesetzt)
+ Public Quests (der Spaß daran hat bei mir bei ca. Stufe 10 nachgelassen, weil die Lootverteilung absolut schwachsinnig ist und ich viel lieber mit einer ausgesuchten Gruppe in eine Instanze gehen würde, wo man den Loot vernünftig verteilt).
+ Wälzer des Wissen (i.e. Erfolge die WoW schneller als man "pfui" sagen kann auch hatte)
- Performance (zu Release, jetzt besser)
- keine offene Welt
- Reisesystem suckt 
- Berufe urks
- PVE Inis urks

Dies ist absolut mein subjektiver Eindruck. Jedoch kann ich nicht behaupten, dass WoW mein erstes MMO war und deshalb so besonders. Gar nicht. Nur eben hat WoW zu Beginn sehr viele Features geboten die einen Umstieg auf WoW begünstigt haben (oder für viele eben einen Einstieg in die MMO Welt überhaupt, weil Everquest und co einfach zu schwer und komplex für Einsteiger waren). Wenn ich das aus persönlicher Sicht mit den neueren Releases Vergleiche, so ist eben die Liste der Features die mir WAR oder AoC bieten könnten sehr sehr kurz und wird meist übertroffen von Punkten die aus meiner Sicht einfach Rückschritte bedeuten. Da gibts sehr wenig was mich wirklich begeistert bei AoC und WAR, weil es etwa neu wäre oder in meinem "alten" MMO nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Citronette (23. Mai 2009)

Spiele RoM nun seit Release und am Anfang fand ich es wirklich Klasse.

Free to Play.

Aber nun mit 50 MUSS man das pimpen anfangen. Ja natürlich muss man nicht, man kann aber und jetzt kommt es.

In Gildenkriege ist man nur ein Opfer da einem mind. 4k LP fehlen und in allen Rüstungsteilen (wenn man eben Free to Play spielt) mind. 2 schlechte Stats vorhanden sind.

Also dachte ich mir mal, ich fange auch damit an und flugs 10.00€ ausgegeben. Diese könnte ich nun für ein Reittier ausgegeben, aber nein das ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Ich möchte wenigstens annähernd eine Chance haben und wollte einen Ring auf +6 bringen (gibt knapp 600 LP mehr und ist für mich schon Spielentscheidend (nicht wie von Frogstar immer gesagt wird)), mit Steinen vom Händler unmöglich da man zwischen zig Fehlversuchen maximal auf +2 kommt. Also mal Steine aus dem Item Shop gekauft. 2,50€ in etwa kosten dort 40 Steine aktuell im Angebot (30% reduziert) für 3 Teile des 5 Teile Sets, für die anderen 2 Teile muss man mit knapp 4€ pro 40 Steinen etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen, aber rechnen wir mal mit 2,50€. Also angefangen und was muss ich feststellen? Ich habe ein Item auf +3 bekommen^^.
Mal im Gildenchat nachgefragt und erfahren, dass jemand 172 Steine benötigte um auf +6 zu kommen. Das sind, trotz Angebotes, über 10€ für ein Schmuckteil. Da man aber alle 5 hochziehen sollte sind es in etwa 50€.
Dazu kommen 4*49 Diamanten für makelosen Fusionssteine (wenn man schon 10€ pro Teil ausgibt will man keine schlechten weiteren Stats draufhaben) mit denen man dann das erste Schmuckitem fertig hat. Also nochmal pro Teil knapp 200 Diamanten (10€) sind wir bei 20€ pro Schmuckitem * 5 sind 100€.
Ok nun gibt es aktuell 50% Rabatt auf Diamanten, also kostet das pimpen 50€.
Nun ist das Problem aber, dass das ja noch nicht alles ist^^.
Es kommen noch mal (je nach Klasse) 9 Rüstungsteile und 3 Waffen.
Was das bedeutet sollte klar sein, wenn man eine Chance im PVP und in gewissen Raidcontents haben will.
Ja es gibt ja noch die Phiri Marken so kann man z.B. 18 Tage die Tagesaufgaben machen um 10 Aufwertungssteine zu bekommen oder 12 Tage pro makelosen Fusionsstein. Aber man sollte nicht vergessen, der Arkane Umwandler will mit 270 Marken (also etwas weniger als 3 Tage) auch noch gefüttert werden.

Jetzt kann mir Frogstar nicht erzählen, dass es zwischen "Nicht Zahler" und "Zahler" durch den IS nicht zu einem Vorteil kommen. Und dieser Vorteil ist so gravierend das wenn man wirklich auch nur eine Chance haben will, mindestens 50€ ausgegeben muss.
Übrigens wer TP falsch gesetzt hat oder sich das anderst vorgestellt hat, bekommt einen Resetter, danach darf er entweder 60 Tage lang Tagesquests machen oder 10€ ausgeben.

Ach ja es soll ja in 3 Monaten bis Level 70 oder 80 gehen, da fängt das ganze mit dem Zahlen wieder von vorne an oder man spielt eben Free to Play und geht in Instanzen in denen man schon 100 mal drin war, weil die etwas schwereren Instanzen nur gepimpt gehen. Bei Gildenkriegen geht man besser nicht vor die Haustür und von PVP Servern lässt man lieber ganz die Finger.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß bis 50 (hatte ich auch) aber ein Langzeitspiel ist es mit Free2Play einfach nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

@ Citronette du kannst alles ganz einfach über Phiriusmarken Pimpen indem du dir einfach immer neue Twinks erstellst, diese auf Stufe soundso ziehst und die Marken sammelst, Manasteine kaufst und an deinen Main schickst. 

Im Übrigen machen das alle so, keiner der +6 auf irgendwas hat, hat dafür Geld ausgegeben, JEDER macht das AUSSCHLIEßLICH über twinks und Phiriusmarken. Das weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle die sich hier im Forum rumtreibt und restlos alle ROM Spieler gefragt hat und genau weiß, dass keiner (für +6 Pimpen) was im IS kauft. Im Übrigen stehn die Chancen gut, dass er selbst bald Stellung zu deinem Posting nimmt.

/Ironie aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citronette (23. Mai 2009)

Jo freue mich schon wenn er mir erklärt wie er alleine für das Schmuckitem Set (ohne Crap Stats drauf zu haben) mir die makellosen Fussi Steine farmt.

1170 Phiriusmarken * 15 Stück (makelosen Fussionsteine) = 17550 Marken
270 Phiriusmarken * 2 Stück (10er Bundle) (Arkane Umwandler Aufladungen) = 540 Marken
450 Phiriusmarken * 14 Stück (10er Bundle) (guter Durchschnitt um auf +6 zu kommen) * 3 Teile = 18900 Marken
750 Phiriusmarken * 14 Stück (10er Bundle) (guter Durchschnitt um auf +6 zu kommen) * 2 Teile = 10500 Marken

Sind wir bei 47490 Marken.

Wäre für ein Charakter gute 475 Tage.

Nehmen wir mal an er macht das mit Twinks die er buffed braucht man 20-30 Minuten für 10 Tagesquests.

Dann hat man eine Spielzeit von 158 Stunden (bei 20 Minuten).


Naja viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn selbst bei einem 1 Euro Job brächte man nur gut 100 Stunden^^ wenn man sich davon die Dias kauft.


----------



## Fusie (23. Mai 2009)

Fassen wir den Post doch einfach unter "Ich bin unfähig mir etwas in RoM zu erspielen zusammen." und haken es damit ab.

- Fakt ist, hier werden angebliche Tatsachen, die schon seit Monaten überholt und teilweise sogar falsch dargestellt sind, als "Grundlage" für schlichte Trollerei genommen.
- Fakt ist, dass man sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln kann, hier werden von Spielern berichtet das sie sich schon etliche Aufwertungen so erspielt haben, *ohne einen Cent dafür auszugeben*, aber darauf wird ja nicht eingegangen... warum wohl?
- Fakt ist ebenso, dass man inzwischen alle Aufwertsteine gegen Phiriusmarken erhalten kann, wo im Anfangspost noch immer davon ausgegangen wird, das man ja zu den Goldsteinen nur greifen würde, wenn man kein Geld investieren möchte.


@*OldboyX
*Hast du es bis heute geschafft auch nur 1 - *IN WORTEN EINEN* - zu finden, der mit einer G9+ IS Waffe rum rennt?
Nein.

Aber natürlich werten alle ihre Waffen nur über den IS auf, weil es gibt ja gar keinen anderen Weg, und alle ziehen ihre Waffen natürlich auf das *MAXIMUM* - was vielleicht bei *G256* liegt - denn alle, die im IS einkaufen, spielen auch automatisch *OBEN* mit...


@*Citronette
*Warum können andere Spieler ihre Charakter aufwerten ohne einen Cent auszugeben, können die vielleicht besser spielen oder haben die sich einfach mehr mit dem Spiel beschäftigt?
Oder kleiner Denkanstoss, wieviel HP macht der Unterschied von +5 zu +6 aus und wie hoch sind die damit verbundenen Kosten, und sind in der Rechnung auch schon Steine aus dem Rubinshop mit drin, die einem eine garantierte Aufwertung bieten?
Nein?
Ach mein Fehler, es muss ja jeder alles maximal haben, sonst verliert er ja gegen jene, die dann vielleicht 10-20% mehr Leben haben, was ja sage und schreibe gleich volle 4000HP sind...

Sind denn zumindest bei deinen Zusammenrechnungen gewisse Wochenendaktionen mit einberechnet, wo bestimmte Artikel zum Aufwerten um ein vielfaches preiswerter zu erstehen sind als im Normalfall?
Auch nicht?
Na wie kann denn das passieren? Denn Rechnen scheint doch deine "Stärke" zu sein, aber irgendwie greift die wohl nicht wenn es darum geht Geld sparende Vorteile zu erkennen und auch zu nutzen...

Ach ja, zum schlechten Schluss, finde es schon lustig das hier "_Zeit und Geld_" verbunden wird um zu argumentieren wie groß doch ein Vorteil sei, aber "_Zeit und AH Nutzung_" nicht akzeptiert wird.
Vor allem aber wie lustig hier auf einer subjetiven Darstellung immer wieder hingewiesen wird, die seit Monaten nicht mehr auf Stand ist, da sich RoM weiter entwickelt hat.
Und nochmals, ich kann ehrlich gesagt niemanden ernst nehmen, der sich an Pixelbrüsten fest- und dafür zig andere Möglichkeiten und Tatsachen *über*sieht, das ist schlicht Kindergartenkram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*
Wo bleibt der IS Vorteil, wenn man sich IS Währung (D I A M A N T E N) erspielen kann?*_


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. Mai 2009)

Intressiert keinen.
Gut ich kann Citronettes Thread verstehen. 
EIn wenig PvP gepaart mit n bisschen persönlichen Leistungsdruck, dazu ne Scheibe Faulheit und dannach ne Prise Kontrolverlust.
Nicht so tragisch, ich sage erstmal Danke fürs finanzieren meiner Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Es ist eh jeden sein Ding, aber wer übertreibt und das bewusst, sollte sich nicht aufregen. Andre wären auch auf Citronettes Rechnung gekommen, nur ohne ihr eigenes Geld rauszuwerfen. Und das ist der Punkt den alle unterdrücken.
Das der tatsächliche Zeitaufwand ohne nutzen von EIGENEN FINANZIELLEN MITTELN geringer ist als von einigen hier vorgerechnet.
Defakto benötige ich nur die Zeit mehr, zum AUfpimpen, die ich benötige um genug Gold für AHDias zu farmen, und daneben hol ich mir halt noch die MArken.
Und da man im AH bald wieder nur Waren gegen Gold kriegt, sollte man auch wieder ordentlich Geschäfte machen können um sich ausreichend Dias zu kaufen über Ingamemöglichkeiten.
Man darf immerhin nicht vergessen das RoM im gegensatz zu andren F2P nicht auf einen Itemshop setzt den man nur gegen EIGENES GELD nutzen kann. sondern über ein System das ALLEN die gleichen Chancen einräumt.
Ergo bietet der Itemshop NULL NADA NIENTE Vorteil, weil die dazupassende Währung FÜR ALLE erhältlich ist.


----------



## Celethil (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo, erstmal.

Ich spiele seit Release World of Warcraft, ich weiss wie es damals war ohne Mounts zu spielen, ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie unbalanced manche Klassen waren, vorallem der Rogue (bis Patch 1.10). Ich mag mich noch erinnern als Rockbiter (für die, die keine Ahnung von WoW haben: das ist eine Waffenverzauberung für Schamanen, welche damals die Angriffskraft erhöhte und zusätzlich Aggro erzeugte) zum tanken benutzt wurde. Ich kann mit Recht behaupten, dass ich ein Spieler der ersten Stunde bin. 

Einige von euch behaupten, man musste früher wie heute Gold kaufen (d.h. bei einer Gold-Selling Firma für reales Geld, so meine Interpretation), da man den Anschluss nicht verlieren wollte aufgrund von Zeitmangel. Früher farmte man in Inis Repkosten, ja...Man musste Flask, Bufffood, spezielle Resi-Items für entsprechende Encounter farmen. Ich stimme, was den Zeitaufwand betrifft, gerne zu. Aber wer zu blöd war/ist richtig zu farmen (Tyr's Hand, die Magier für Crusader, Winterspring für Icy Weapon, etc.) und dafür Gold kauft, deswegen WoW schlecht zu reden, sollte vielleicht mal überlegen ob er bei den MMORPG's das nächste Mal lieber einen grossen Bogen um diese machen. 

Genauso wie die Item-Shop Flamer.

Das einzigste wofür ihr RoM an den Pranger stellen könnt, ist die Aussage von Frogster, dass man ohne Item Shop das gleiche erreichen kann mit einem geringen Mehr an (Zeit-)Aufwand. 

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich Falsch liege, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, braucht man um einiges mehr an Zeit als Frogster sich und den Spieler eingestehen will. 

Gut, schlussendlich ist es eine Definitionssache. Ein bisschen mehr könnte eine Stunde bedeuten oder eine Woche mehr. 

Fakt ist, die RoM-"Hasser" (Mein neues Lieblingswort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) reden von Birnen und die Fanboys von Äpfel. Logischerweise kommt man nicht auf einem gemeinsamen Nenner, was aus meiner Sicht auch nicht das Ziel der Diskussion ist. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es nur darum geht wer schlussendlich Recht hat. Die Argumentationen sind auf beiden Seiten dermassen ins Lächerliche gezogen, dass man nur den Kopf schütteln kann. 

Ich möchte niemand angreifen, aber wenn ihr nur vom Maximalen ausgeht, habt ihr das Prinzip eines MMORPG's nicht verstanden. Da könnt ihr genauso gut Diablo spielen. 

Ich spiele World of Warcraft seiner Komplexität wegen. Und kommt mir nicht mit "Weh oh Weh ist easy Mode". Den World of Warcraft, allgemein praktisch jedes Spiel ist in seiner weise mehr als Komplex. Beispiel D&D: Da entsteht die Komplexität der Regeln wegen. In World of Warcraft ist die riesige Freiheit die Komplexität. Klar, die einen werden jetzt sagen, welche Freiheit? Man geht on, farmt Ini's ab, equipt sich, wiped in Raids rum um sich noch besser zu Equipen und wem das alles zu langweilig wird, geht eben PvP. 

Dann mal eine Gegenfrage. Wer war alles auf den Zwillingskolossen mal eine Runde Fallschirm springen? Wusstet ihr, dass man Silithus auch mit Schwimmen erreichen kann? 

Stellt euch mal die Frage: Was kann ich den sonst noch alles so tun? Was hat der Entwickler für Easter Egg's versteckt? Ihr nehmt euch selbst die Freiheiten, die ein MMORPG bietet.

Solche Details machen ein Spiel und dessen Komplexität wie WoW aus. Und ehrlich gesagt ist dies der Grund wieso mein RoM Char nur Level 12 wurde. 
Hatte nie das Gefühl das zu Tun worauf ich Lust habe. 

Wenn mir jetzt einige sagen würde, man kann dies auch in RoM tun, dann werd ich mal wieder reinschauen. 

Ihr fixiert euch selbst zu sehr auf eines zahlreicher Features eines Spiels. Schlussendlich sollte ein Spiel spass machen. 

Deswegen finde ich den Beitrag des TE sehr gelungen. Er gibt *subjektiv* seine Erlebnisse aus RoM wieder. 

Desweiteren würde ich mir Gedanken machen, wieso ihr so Spiele spielt. 

Sorry für die Ausschweife, aber ich möchte allen begreiflich machen, dass hr nur Spiele spielt, nothing else.


----------



## Citronette (23. Mai 2009)

Zu meinen Vorpostern.

Also natürlich kann man sich über das AH Diamanten verdienen, aktuell sogar noch mit Items (aber das wird ja erst mal wieder abgeschafft).

Dann kann man natürlich Gold für Diamanten eintauschen, aktueller Kurs auf unserem Server sind 30.000 Gold pro Diamant.

Also so schnell bekommt man da seine Dias auch nicht zusammen.

Rubine sind noch nicht mit einberechnet diese kann man dann mit 33% einberechnen.

Aber wie ich schon erwähnte, ja man muss sich nicht voll auf +6 hochcraften, dass behaupte ich auch nicht, aber wenn man es gerade so schafft mit 40 Diamanten auf +3 oder +4 zu kommen ist eine andere Sache.

Dazu habe ich in meiner Rechnung nur die 5 Schmuckitems aufgezählt, dass heisst selbst wenn ich es machen würde, wäre ich noch NICHT voll gepimpt, denn dazu kommt wie erwähnt noch der Rest der Rüstung.

Waffen einen Grad höher zu stufen, ist auch nicht so einfach da dafür ebenfalls viele Ladungen drauf gehen.

Und ich schreibe nicht weil ich gefrustet bin und "rumtrollen" will, oder warum habe ich geschrieben dass es mir enorm Spaß gemacht hat bis 50.

Also erstnhaft Leute. Ihr könnt mir viel erzählen und ja ich muss mich ja nicht mit Dias oder ähnliches Pimpen, ich kann auch so meinen Spaß haben.

Ihr könnt auch bei meiner Rechnung halt nur mit 60 Steinen rechnen (aber man braucht für Level 50 Items auch die 50er Steine und nicht wie ich oben rechnete nur 30 bzw. 40er Steine).

Denkt bitte nach bevor Ihr meint, dass jemand trollt oder ähnliches aber ich will jemanden sehen, der kein Geld ausgegeben hat und trotzdem 8 50er Items hat die +4 sind, dazu die 5 Schmuckitems auf +4, die Waffe auf +4 und einen einigermaßen hohen Grad (da pro Grad 10% mehr dmg entstehen) und lassen wir halt mal die Fussionsteine weg, die aber für die komplette Rüstung gut 2,6k LP ausmachen könnte (wenn jemand die 2 Crap Stats drauf hat und der andere dafür jeweils Leben 8 und 9 hat).

Wie gesagt es geht auch nicht 100% darum, dass man der Oberpimp usw. werden will oder ist aber es geht auch darum, dass der Item Shop (laut Frogstar) sich nicht auf das Balancing auswirken wird und wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, dass dies stimmt sollte er in seine Rüstung mehr Intelligenz einbauen^^.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2009)

> @OldboyX
> Hast du es bis heute geschafft auch nur 1 - IN WORTEN EINEN - zu finden, der mit einer G9+ IS Waffe rum rennt?
> Nein.
> 
> Aber natürlich werten alle ihre Waffen nur über den IS auf, weil es gibt ja gar keinen anderen Weg, und alle ziehen ihre Waffen natürlich auf das MAXIMUM - was vielleicht bei G256 liegt - denn alle, die im IS einkaufen, spielen auch automatisch OBEN mit...



Fusie die Realität ist aber nach wie vor, dass 

a) ich nie behauptet habe, dass alle ihre Waffen ausschließlich im IS aufwerten (egal welche Stufe) noch habe ich jemals gesagt, dass alle die im IS einkaufen automatisch OBEN mitspielen

und

b) du behauptest, dass keiner seine G+6 (oder whatever) mit IS aufwertet sondern ausschließlich alle es über twinks machen oder eben mit Diamanten die sie aus dem AH erhandeln usw.



> Das einzig[]e wofür ihr RoM an den Pranger stellen könnt, ist die Aussage von Frogster, dass man ohne Item Shop das gleiche erreichen kann mit einem geringen Mehr an (Zeit-)Aufwand.



Nichtmal das will ich, da "etwas mehr Zeit" auch 3 Jahre sein kann, das kann man dann drehen und wenden wie man will (ist ja letztlich die geschickte Marketingtaktik von Frogster). Das einzige was ich nicht gelten lasse ist, dass man ohne IS "ganz oben" sein kann, weil das kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird, durch jene Spieler die

24 h am Tag spielen UND Geld ausgeben vs. jene die "nur"  24h am Tag spielen  OHNE Geld auszugeben.

was aber nicht zugestanden wird von den Herren Fusie und Pyrodimi. Oder besser gesagt, sie argumentieren immer gegen fiktive Behauptungen die ich gar nicht tätige:

a) Jeder muss im Itemshop kaufen sonst kann man RoM nicht spielen
b) Jeder will immer der beste sein sonst gefällt ihm RoM nicht
c) RoM kann man nur spielen wenn man der beste ist und die besten Items hat 
c) Wenn man bezahlt ist man automatisch der beste
usw.

Nur wenn jemand daherkommt und im Forum fragt, ob man um "vorne mitzuhalten" was zahlen muss, wo man schon in der Formulierung genau diesen Spieler vermuten muss, der eben Wert auf kompetitives Spielen legt (und eben "gut" sein will, wozu sonst überhaupt den Thread mit der Frage), so kann man dem nicht allen Ernstes weißmachen, dass RoM ein Gratisspiel sei indem du ohne zu Zahlen mit denjenigen mithalten kannst, die Zeit und Geld haben.

Und letztlich sind solche Aussagen


> Ergo bietet der Itemshop NULL NADA NIENTE Vorteil, weil die dazupassende Währung FÜR ALLE erhältlich ist.


 natürlich kompletter Humbug.

Denn so gesehen kannst gleich argumentieren, dass jeder die selben Chancen hat im echten Leben reich zu werden und dann Unsummen im Itemshop auszugeben. Sorry, aber das ist nichtmehr ernstzunehmen. Aber Unterhaltungswert hat es immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (23. Mai 2009)

WR^Velvet schrieb:


> Denn Vergleiche mit der direkten F2P Konkurenz (_Cabal, Silkroad, Archlord, Dekaron, Perfect World, Requiem, Rohan und_


_


Richtig, da ist roM ohne Konkurenzm nur leider kenn es sich (noch!?) nicht mit Spielen wie WoW,Hdro und WAR messen.

Aber ich frag mich wiso ihr immernoch in so einem völlig veraltetem thread postet?_


----------



## Fusie (23. Mai 2009)

_*Wo bleibt der IS Vorteil, wenn man sich IS Währung (D I A M A N T E N) erspielen kann?*_
Tja, wieso wundert es mich nicht, das da keiner drauf eingeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, ich schreibe übrigens von Spielern, die mir im Spiel über den Weg laufen, bzw. die hier posten, *du* willst da ein alle draus machen, nicht ich.
Also kann ich genauso argumentieren das *du* auch meinst, das alle Spieler ihre Waffen nur über den IS verbessern.

Deine Jahre Rechnung fällt in sich zusammen sobald die Spieler Diamanten über das AH erhandeln und damit ihre Verbesserungen kaufen.
Oder auf die Waffe bezogen, sich den Grad über Twinks ziehen und eben nicht jedesmal 270 Marken aka 3 Tage Tagesquests farmen um 10 Aufladungen zu erhalten, sondern mit Twinks und Tagesquestgegestände kaufen innerhalb einer guten Stunde 13 Aufladungen bekommen.

Ebenso fällt die Rechnung ins Wasser sobald man erkennt das gewisse Gegenstände nun mal keine unendliche Aufwertmöglichkeit bieten, +6 bzw. 6 Stats ist "oben" und das kann jeder ereichen.

Wer nichts zahlen möchte, der muss es auch nicht, der kann dann entweder Zeit mitbringen um z.B. Rohstoffe oder Gegenstände für Tagesquests zu farmen und diese gegen Diamanten verkaufen oder sich mit dem zufrieden geben was er aus Phiriusmarken raus holen kann.

*Spieler können sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln, zahlen dafür kein Geld.
Spieler können sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln, zahlen dafür kein Geld.
Spieler können sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln, zahlen dafür kein Geld.
Spieler können sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln, zahlen dafür kein Geld.
Spieler können sich Diamanten über das AH erhandeln, zahlen dafür kein Geld.*
...
to be continued

Somit, wer seine Zeit sinnvoll in RoM einbringt wird nicht weit hinter jenen hängen die Zeit und Geld ins Spiel einbringen, kann das nun endlich mal verstanden werden, oder kommen nun wieder irgendwelche weiteren Ausreden?

Wr^Velvet hat es ja selbst schon hier im Thread über seinen Tank geschrieben, und ehrlich gesagt, auch *kein* Wunder, das da keiner drauf eingehen will, denn dann müsste man ja einsehen das man sehr wohl seinen 50er aufwerten kann *ohne* Geld ausgeben zu müssen.

*Sobald man sich Diamanten erspielt, kann man auf die gleichen Dinge zugreifen, wie jene die Diamanten direkt kaufen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citronette (23. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> _*Wo bleibt der IS Vorteil, wenn man sich IS Währung (D I A M A N T E N) erspielen kann?*_
> Tja, wieso wundert es mich nicht, das da keiner drauf eingeht.
> 
> 
> ...




Ja natürlich kann man sich Diamanten erspielen, indem man zum Beispiel Stundenlang "sinnlos" die Mühle cleart und darauf hofft, dass irgendeiner daher kommt, der dir deine Kopfbedeckung.RS auch für 15 Euro abkauft.
Man hat soviel Möglichkeiten sich per Game Diamanten zu erspielen, aber wenn es die Leute nicht gibt, die dir dafür Diamanten bezahlen, hasst du bald keine Diamanten mehr.
Desweiteren bist du IMMER auf neue Spieler angewiesen, denn wer 30 ist, wird sich einen Dreck um das RS Set kümmern.
Die "abzocke" (aus meiner Sicht) hat damit angefangen, dass vieles BoP oder BoE wurde, also das Problem daran ist. Ich pimpe eine grüne Rüstung, bekomme danach ne blaue, was mache ich nun mit dem grünen? Weg werfen, da BoE.

Glaubt was Ihr wollt, aber es ist schwachsinn zu behaupten, dass alle die gleichen Chancen haben.

Das ist so als würde ich behaupten, dass jemand der Geld ohne Ende hat und viel viel Zeit zum lernen hat, die selbe Chancen auf der Uni hat, wie jemand der morgens in die Uni geht und Abends noch arbeiten muss um dann kaum noch Zeit hat zu lernen.

Aber jeder wie er es sieht und jeder wie er es glaubt, ich wollte den Leuten nur sagen wie es mit 50 wird. Und zu den ... TQ aber wer jeden Tag 2-3 Stunden nur mit TQ "verballert" der ist selbst schuld.

Und lies mal im Offiziellen, so toll kann das Spiel nicht sein^^.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Mai 2009)

Im offizielen gehts wenigstens gesiteter zu als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne scherz, F2P haben in Deutschland sowieso n schwereren Stand als P2P.
Warum frag ich mich eigentlich schon n bisschen. Muss an der Mentalität liegen, seltsamerweise kann man ja dem Durchschnittsdeutschen eher n Zeitungsabo andrehen, als ne Möglichkeit Geld zu sparen oder zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sich RoM (leider) mit den P2P messen muss, ist traurig, aber es hat halt aufgrund seiner doch fairen Möglichkeiten nunmal keinerlei Konkurenz unter den F2P. 

Und genau das wird zum Problem, es wird als Mitbewerber in der P2P Sparte beworben und behandelt, und der durchschnittsabozahler kann mit solch einer alternative nichts anfangen und kriegt das dementsprechend in den falschen Hals.
Citronette..sry...dein Mühlenbsp find ich etwas seltsam und berfremdent aber gut....vlt bin ich so dumm das ich das nicht kapier, warum laufend neue kommen müssen wegen EINEM Item...
Es wird auch immer Leute geben die DIas verkaufen, immerhin ist das ja auch ne Form der bequemlichkeit wenn man sich das Goldfarmen erspart.

Und ich sags jetzt einfach mal so: Mir is das total wumpe, wer wieviel für was und warum ausgibt. Es ist im endeffekt eh jeden sein Ding, wer damit nicht klarkommt hat generell in einem F2P nix verloren.
Mein Gott ich geh jetzt ins WAR oder WoW Forum, flame dort mal gehörig rum wie scheiße unfair das ist das andre spielen und Zeit investieren können, um ihre Chars schneller besser und stärker zu machen während ich arbeiten muss...die Schweine sollen zu der Zeit gefälligst die Server runterfahren verdammt...ich zahle also will ich gleichberechtigung....

Man sollte ein Spiel nur solang spielen wies Spaß macht, Citronette hats Spaß gemacht, hat sie ja gesagt, sie hat für den Spaß auch investiert, und ich denke mal das ist auch nur fair gegenüber den Entwicklern, das sie die schöne spaßige Zeit mit ein wenig Geld würdigt.
Was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist allerdings immer noch, das *NICHTRoM-Player* hier ihre unsinigen Rechnungen herumwerfen...

Naja vlt. machen sie sich auch gern nur lächerlich, den inzwischen verhalten sie sich ja eh wie streunende Hunde die man in die Ecke getrieben hat...


----------



## nn_m0f (24. Mai 2009)

hab mit RoM auch aufgehört

um den High Level Content wirklich ein wenig gut zu überstehen und um dann dort farmen zu können im Kalin Schrein oder die neue ini in Ravenfall, die eh viel zu lächerlich ist/war
musste man Geld investieren und ich spreche hier nicht von 10-20 €/Monat

Es bietet am Ende einfach noch zu wenig wirklich gibt es nur eine ini die Zyklopen die andern sind viel zu hart
wenn man nix investieren will

man kann sich zwar auch ingame übers AH Diamanten kaufen aber bei einen Preis von 12k/Diamant und ein Mount kostet 299Dias und die sonstigen Items die man zum plussen und cuben brauch kosten auch über 40Dias
Pro quest bekommt man 2-3k Gold und man findet kein Gold und Items dropen auch zu selten und dann kommen da ja wieder die verdammt hohen repkosten von 200-300k als Tank dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also kann man es knicken ingame an eine große Anzahl an Dias zu kommen außer man hat 2-3 Jahre Lust darauf auf ein Mount zu Farmen

außerdem gehen von Frogstar / Runewalker keiner auf die Com/Bugmeldungen ein
Krieger kann man vergessen und es gibt ein Buggyquest seit anfang der OB wo bis heute nocht nicht das Item implementiert wurde

naja 

ich will jetzt RoM nicht schlecht reden, soll sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden


----------



## OldboyX (24. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt der IS Vorteil, wenn man sich IS Währung (D I A M A N T E N) erspielen kann?
> Tja, wieso wundert es mich nicht, das da keiner drauf eingeht. rolleyes.gif



Du checkst es einfach nicht Fusie. Natürlich kann man sie erspielen, und man kann auch mit Phiriusmarken pimpen. Es geht hier einfach darum, dass du offensichtlich zu sehr fanboy bist zu sehen, dass es ein Vorteil ist, wenn man sich die Sachen einfach per Itemshop kauft. Sogar ein großer Vorteil, den du mit Zeit zwar theoretisch wettmachen kannst, aber praktisch halt einfach so viel Zeit investieren müsstest, dass es dann doch nicht ohne IS geht, weil der Tag nur 24 h hat.

Und das bestätigen laufend hier im Forum verschiedenste Spieler ausm Endgame (in dem du vielleicht noch nicht angekommen bist), während nur zwei Leute immer wieder dagegen anrennen, die aber von sich selbst noch keine Details zu ihrem ingame Status, ihrem Aufwertungs- und Gradlevel usw. bekanntgegeben haben.

Von euch zweiten hört man immer nur mit wievielen Twinks ihr wieviele Tagesquests gemacht habt. Welche Inis habt ihr gecleart, wieviele Items mit welcher Aufwertung habt ihr, usw.?

Da drängt sich einfach der Verdacht auf, dass ihr eben genau diese Spieler seid, denen es gar nicht wichtig ist "im Endgame mitzuhalten". Ihr macht euer Ding in eurem Tempo und dafür kostet RoM nichts. Das ist schön, euer gutes Recht und in keinem Fall abzuwerten. Nur kann man nicht die Augen davor verschließen, dass es auch andere gibt und ihr vielleicht garnicht "oben mitspielt".



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich schreibe übrigens von Spielern, die mir im Spiel über den Weg laufen, bzw. die hier posten, du willst da ein alle draus machen, nicht ich.
> Also kann ich genauso argumentieren das du auch meinst, das alle Spieler ihre Waffen nur über den IS verbessern.



Sorry Fusie, aber es ist wohl eher andersum. Und weil du dirs mit diesem stümperhaften Versuch mir die Worte im Mund umzudrehen redlich verdienst hier nochmal deine wörtliche Aussage:



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Spieler erschafft sich die G6-G10 Waffen über den IS.
> 
> Nichts für ungut, aber wenn normale Spieler und IS Spieler für ein und die selbe Sache nicht auf den IS zugreifen, dann kann man den IS auch nicht als Vorteil dafür bringen, das sollte doch nun endlich klar sein.



So long



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Falls du eine Aussage von mir findest in der ich so pauschalisiere wie du, darfst du mich gern zitieren.


----------



## Citronette (24. Mai 2009)

Warum schrieb ich, immer neue Spieler?

Also es ist ganz einfach, am meisten Diamanten macht man über die Mühle, da man dann die RS Sachen auf den Markt schmeißen kann und die oft für einen ... Preis weg gehen.
Aber welcher 50er würde schon für seinen Twink die RS Rüstung kaufen, wer er sie sich selbst farmen kann?
Also wenn die Sachen jemand kauft, dann normalerweise NEUE Spieler.
Andere Möglichkeit, Mana Grad Steine mit Attribut X oder IX auf den Markt werfen (aber da diese Stats nicht vom Himmel fallen wird man sich nicht selbst mit diesen Pimpen können).
Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?
Und gerade aktuell, da pimpt man sich sein Set vom MA, danach CA und wenn man genug LP hat, fällt man auch nicht um, wenn man in der Schatzkammer schief angeschaut wird.
Man kann aktuell seine alte Ausrüstung nicht weiterverkaufen, sonst könnte man sich pimpen die Rüstung für ne Ini benutzen und dann mit einem Verlust von ein paar Dias weiterverkaufen, aber das hat Frogstar natürlich erkannt und die Unbind Items rausgenommen.

Aber was rede ich gegen eine Wand? Die hört genauso gut zu und hat genauso viel Ahnung.


----------



## locke82 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich selber habe auch schon diverse F2P MMO´s getestet und auch immer die selben Probleme gehabt. Ich dachte echt, allein schon durch die ganze Werbung auch über Buffed.de, daß dieses hier ETWAS anders wäre. Aber als ich dann Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe (mit voller Konzentration und wachsender Begeisterung. Echt toll geschrieben.) viel mir ein Felsen vom Herzen: "Man gut, daß ich mir das doch nicht angetan hab."

Ich hatte sowas schon erwartet und Dein Bericht hat mir die Bestätigung gegeben.

Was ich nur traurig finde: Mein Vertrauen in Buffed.de ist damit stark gesunken. Wurde RoM doch als DIE Innovation und DAS kostenlose MMO angepriesen. Sorry, aber von Fachleuten in Sachen MMO hätte ich eine etwas präzisere Nachforschung und genauere Beurteilung erwartet. Naja.....vielleicht bekommen die ja auch ein Stück vom Kuchen ab.



Ohne Deinen Bericht angreifen zu wollen, möchte ich dem aber noch eine Kleinigkeit hinzufügen: Das Endergebnis!

"Es bleibt bei der Erkenntnis, daß anscheinend kostenlose MMO´s immer wieder vertsteckte und vor allem HOHE kosten mitbringen. Wer also vernünftig spielen möchte, sollte sich auf die alt bewärten MMO´s mit Abo verlassen. Da weiß man, was man zahlt, JEDER kann ALLES erreichen (im Preis inklusive) und es kommt auf die Spielerische Leistung an und nicht auf den persönlichen Geldbeutel.

ERGO: Finger weg von Free 2 Play MMO´s!!!" (Dieser Ratschlag gilt NICHT für Spieler, die gerne schnell graue Haare, Streßanzeichen, Herzinfarkt und leere Portmoneys haben wollen)


----------



## Fusie (24. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch:
> Wer "ganz oben" sein will muss Geld investieren. Denn egal wie viel du farmst, der Typ von nebenan, der farmt UND Geld investiert der wird "weiter oben sein als du".



Ja ja ja, aber einem erzählen wollen das man selbst ja gar nicht "pauschalisiere"... wer "oben" sein will, wo auch immer das nun sein mag, deine Definition wechselt sich ja auch je nachdem mit welchen Argumenten du gerade Baden gegangen bist, brauch also immer Geld...



OldboyX schrieb:


> Da drängt sich einfach der Verdacht auf, dass ihr eben genau diese Spieler seid, denen es gar nicht wichtig ist "im Endgame mitzuhalten". Ihr macht euer Ding in eurem Tempo und dafür kostet RoM nichts. Das ist schön, euer gutes Recht und in keinem Fall abzuwerten. Nur kann man nicht die Augen davor verschließen, dass es auch andere gibt und ihr vielleicht garnicht "oben mitspielt".



Hmmm, wie war das noch mit dem pauschalisieren? Im Gegensatz zu dir ziehe ich es vor mit Spielern die "oben" sind im Spiel mal ein paar Takte zu plaudern, mir deren Sachen anzuschauen und darauf hin meine Meinung zu äussern.
Ich rechne nicht irgendwelche Fantasien durch, die wohl erst in X Monaten, wenn überhaupt, real werden und für die es bisher 0 Beweise gibt um darauf dann mich in eine Diskussion einzubringen.

Wir haben hier zwei "Parteien", beide greifen auf *unterschiedlichen* Wegen aber auf die gleichen *Ressourcen* zu, wer hat nun einen "Vorteil"?
Richtig, *KEINER*!

Nebenbei bemerkt, ist schon witzig wie du die ganzen vorherigen Post, die zu dem Quote geführt haben unterschlägst, wo ich ziemlich genau beschreibe das *mir* bisher *kein* Spieler untergekommen ist, der *G6+* über den *IS* erstellt hat.
Nochmals, kannst du das in irgendeiner Weise widerlegen? Nein. Also, *kein Spieler erstellt sich G6+ über den IS*. Und diesmal nicht wieder den Weg, der zu dieser Aussage geführt hat unterschlagen.
"*Check*" das mal...

Ach richtig, *du spielst RoM ja gar nicht*, aber glaubst uns hier einen davon erzählen zu müssen wie es *im* Spiel abläuft?
Oh bitte, logg dich ein und frag doch einfach selbst rum... Nach Varanas kommt man sehr schnell und Obisidianfeste ist dann auch nicht mehr weit sobald man den Reifort Teleport hat, dann kannst du dich selbst überzeugen wie es im Spiel real aussieht.

Bis dahin, bleibt doch bitte bei deinem tollen WAR, dem hoch besungenen WoW Killer, der inzwischen irgendwo zwischen AoC und HdRo rum dümpelt.
Inzwischen könnt ihr ja richtig froh sein, das die nur zwei Städte gebracht haben am Anfang, bei vieren würden sich die Spieler wohl einfach auf jene verteilen die nicht angriffen werden.
Na dafür soll ja aber auch die Balance vollkommen super sein, kein Grund zu meckern, ist ja immerhin fast ein pures PvP Spiel... oh Moment, da war doch noch was mit Flächenschaden...
Da würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen sich bei Belagerungen einfach abzusprechen oder irgendwelche Bugs zu nutzen, denn da spielen ja alle richtig fair... oh Moment, da war ja auch irgendwas mit durch die Wände zu mogeln und den Burgherren einfach umzulegen...

Na guck mal, ich kann auch über ein Spiel schreiben, was ich nie vollständig installiert hatte, glaub ich wandel mal ins WAR Forum und überzeuge nun alle davon wie unsinnig das noch ist zu spielen bei all den Fehlern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, *an Diamanten kann jeder kommen*, damit kann auch jeder an die Aufwertungen kommen, man brauch länger, ändert aber nichts daran das man irgendwann ebenso "oben" ist, und das dauert keine Jahre, sofern man sich dahinter klemmt und gute Sachen im AH vertickt.

*Plop*

Was war das?

Das war die *Argumentationsblase*, das man *nur* mit Geld in RoM "oben" mitspielen kann...


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Mai 2009)

Hmm..jo kommisch wie alle hier so tun als MUSS man bezahlen.
Und OldboyX mal ganz im Vertrauen: WAS intressierts DICH den ob man n Vortewil hat oder nicht? Bist du so ICH MUSS DER BESTE DER BESTEN SEIN fixiert weil du sonst n minderwertigkeitskomplex kriegst?
Oh mein Gott..dann darfst du rein gar nix spielen, nichtmal Abospiele..den wer da mehr Zeit investieren kann hat auch n Vorteil und schwupps...wars das mit deinem ICH MUSS DER BESTE DER BESTEN SEIN.....ohweh..sone scheiße...voll ins Fettfaß gefallen mein süßer...
Zockst es eh nicht das Spiel, was soll also diese ganze weltverbesserungstour?
RoM ist absolut kostenlos, man wird weder gezwungen Geld auszugeben noch zu pimpen. SCHLUß
Ich schaff den Contest nicht ohne Geldeinsatz? Ok zahlen will ich nix..zock ich halt was andres...finite...
Kapier das ganze gerappel nicht, ausserdem gibts auch genug SUBJEKTIVE Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten DIE OHNE EIGENEN GELDEINSATZ den Contest clear haben...OHA wieder ins Fettfaß gefallen...langsam wirds eng OldboyX was?
Ach scheiße ich häng noch eins ran oder?
Ach ne ich lass mal lieber, der nette 2Meter Bodybuilderinkassofritze von Froggster tritt grad meine Tür ein, damit ich wieder DIAs kaufe....
Und wo ist das spiel unfair? Unfair finde ich wenn ich den Itemshop nur gegen Bares ohne vergleichbare Ingamemöglichkeiten nutzen kann (siehe 99,9% aller andren F2P)
Oha...das war wohl Fettfaß Nr3 für Oldy
Ausserdem ist ja bereits geklärt das der Shop vorteile bietet..Permamount und Speedbonus...aber nichts wirklich spielentscheidentes was man nicht auch durch die Ingamemöglichkeiten bekommt...
Irgendwie is dein Kartenhochhaus schon vor Wochen zusammengefallen..und du hast es immer noch net gecheckt
Uppss..Fettfaß Nr.4....jetzt hör ich lieber auf


----------



## kleinerKobold (24. Mai 2009)

RoM ist definitiv das Beste F2P-Spiel auf dem momentanen Markt!
Das kann keiner bestreiten. Wer meint, dass man ohne IS nicht zurecht kommt, der gibt sich wohl nicht wirklich Mühe sich mal in das Konzept reinzuarbeiten.

Dadurch, dass im AH man jederzeit an Dias kommen kann, ist es kein Problem sich mal hin und wieder Steine für das Plusen von Items zu besorgen oder auch einmalig sich ein Permanentes Mount zu leisten.

Ich bin selber ein recht gut gepimpter Mage Lvl 50 und war schon in Kalin, hab Regin`s Stab etc.(wem das was sagt).

Und ratet mal wie viel Geld ich in das Spiel investiert hab? EXAKT 0€.
Das einzige für das man den IS brauch sind wie gesagt Steine zum Plusen und vll. mal ein permanentes Mount, aber mir persönlich gehts jetzt sogar so, dass Dias langsam total überflüssig werden... hab inzwischen schon alle für Gold im AH verkauft.

Denn den Grad erhöht man normalerweise eh mit Ingame Fusionssteinen( ansonsten käme man von den Kosten her auf ca. 162€ für nen Grad 6 Stab) und der Unterschied ist eher irrelevant. Denn mit Ingame Fusis kommt man vll. auf 2/6 Stats weniger, allerdings ist das entscheidende eh der Grad.

Alle meine Items sind mit Ingamesteinen gepimpt und kann wie gesagt den vollen Content(auch wenn dieser noch etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt) spielen. Ich spiele jetzt seit Beginn der OB und kann recht weit vorne mitspielen.

Also mein Fazit ist, dass man auch SEHR GUT ohne echtes Geld parat kommt.

Die Grafik finde ich persönlich ganz nett und z.B. grade Rabenfeld ist nett kreiert. Aber da hat wohl jeder so seine Vorlieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endcontet ist in Richtung PvE momentan noch etwas mager, nimmt aber schnell zu und die neueren Inis machen auch richtig Spaß.
PvP lässt momentan am meisten Sorgen, denn momentan gibt es dort nur die Arena und die Belohnung sind nicht sonderlich herrausragend. Bald sollen allerdings die Battlegrounds kommen...

Sehr interessant ist wie gesagt das Dualklassensystem, welches für mich persönlich ein wenig die Talentbäume in WoW ersetzt.

So kann z.B. ein Priester/Ritter nahezu die höchsten Heilwerte erzielen und ist somit vom reinen Heilwert der beste Heiler, wohingegen dafür einem Priester/Magier die Möglichkeit geboten wird die Manaregeneratio zu erhöhen und in Notsituationen für Nachschub zu sorgen. Der Priester/Schurke kann im Gegensatz zu den restlich Priestern mit seinen DoT-Angriffen schon fast als DD agieren oder der Priester/Krieger kann sich durch seine Eliteskills Nahkampf-Battle-Mönch nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das jetzt mal um die Fanboys ein wenig zu unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finde das mit den Doppelklassen eine nette Idee aber ... Naja, etwas blöd auch .. Dafür sinds mMn zu wenig Klassen das mit den häusern ist oke da sind sie Blizz etwas vorraus und das andere Spieler auch in die Häuser können ist auch ziemlich gut, da könnte sich Blizzard mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen !!


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe OldboyX und Stereo lesen Kobolds Post nicht....wer weiß mit was sie dann versuchen hier weiterzu argumentieren...


----------



## Citronette (24. Mai 2009)

Ja man kann sich auch komplett per Gold aufrüsten.

ABER

Wenn man zum Beispiel keine makelossen Fussionssteine nimmt (im IS sind die mit Kosten von 39 verbucht) kann man das Vahtos Set das für Magier sehr wichtig ist nicht wirklich gut Pimpen. Warum?
Man kann sich die 16k (glaube soviel kosten die) Fussionssteine vom Händler kaufen, bei denen 1 Attribut zufällig ist. Mit viel Glück hat man auch mal einen dabei der nur 2 Attribute besitzt. Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber sehr sehr gering und das weis ich weil ich alle Rüstungen bis 50 mit diesen Steinen gepimpt habe. Also am Ende hatte ich etwa 150 Steine, davon waren 5 Steine mit nur 2 Attributen.
So kommen wir zum Vahtos Set. Auf 4 von 5 Items sind schon 2 Stats drauf (diese kann man leider mit den Steinen vom Händler nicht doppeln) und selbst wenn wir also den Idealen Fall nehmen, dass wir 3 Steine mit 2mal den selben Attribut haben, kann man noch ganze 2 Attribute auf ein Teil machen (beim 40er Ring bekommt man 3 Stats drauf). Aber man muss erst mal 15 Steine finden die jeweils nur 2 Attribute haben (was aus meiner Sicht fasst unmöglich ist) und hat dann auf 4 der 5 Set Teilen 4 mal Crap Stats drauf.
Ein anderer (überpimper) kann durch die Nutzung von 6 Fussionssteinen sich überall 4 gute Stats drauf ziehen. Das ist pro Teil ein Unterschied von jeweils 2 Stats - I Attribut da ja selbst die Crap Stats noch Stats sind.
So 2 mal 5 Stats macht 10 Stats aus nur für das Schmuckset.
Also nun kann jemand zum Beispiel 5 mal Leben IX und 5 mal Intellekt IX einbauen und hätte somit im Vergleich zum normalen Pimper (der sehr viel Glück mit seinen Fussionssteinen hatte da überall nur 2 Stats drauf waren) 570 Leben mehr was 25% in etwa mehr ist als andere Mages und einen erhöhten magischen Angriff von 280.
Jo jetzt kommt wieder, dass man sich alles ingame erspielen kann. Also zum Beispiel kann man sich Gold ohne Ende erspielen um sich so viele Steine zu kaufen, dass man genug hat mit nur 2 Crap Stats drauf oder man tausch (auf unserem Server 30k pro Dia) auf anderen vielleicht 15k pro Dia und kauft sich von knapp 600k Gold einen makelosen Fussionsstein. Man kann natürlich auch den ganzen Tag nur farmen und irgendwelche Items dann für Dias verticken (aber damit solltet Ihr euch beeilen da ab 27.5 dies nicht mehr möglich ist) aber dann kann man das alles natürlich für Gold verkaufen und danach wieder für Dias eintauschen.

Ich werde nun auch nichts mehr gegen das Spiel sagen, denn alle haben ja die gleichen Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel einer der viel Zeit hat muss lange farmen um an Dias zu kommen und jemand der Zeit und Geld hat rennt den ganzen Tag durch Instanzen und hat sein Set 10 mal schneller als die anderen. Aber alle haben die gleichen Vorraussetzungen^^.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. Mai 2009)

So seh ich das auch Citronette, jeder hat die gleichen Möglichkeiten, man kann sich entscheiden ob man Zeit oder Geld investiert, klar man kann auch beides, was aber auch nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Versteh nur nicht was das ganze halt soll, wen juckts den ob der eine schneller oder besser ist? Besteht ein MMO nur noch aus Konkurenzdenken?
Mal abgesehen davon...die die mehr Zeit haben haben sowieso schon in jeden MMO die besseren Karten, sei es ob jemand in WoW 18Std am Tag BG und Arena macht, oder einer in WAR den ganzen Tag andre Peoples umhupt...da kann man als Ottonormal auch nicht mithalten.
RoM gibt mir wenigstens die Möglichkleit mit n wenig Kleingeld das ich beim arbeiten verdiene das auszubessern was andre arbeitslos und ohne Geld so am Tag schaffen.
Find ich ja auch nicht schlimm, und n arbeitsloser Multimillionär der VIIIEEEEL Zeit hat und VIIIEEEL Geld stört mich da auch nichtmehr...
Ausserdem dreht es sich ja bei den meisten F2P Spielern nicht darum obere Königsliga zu spielen, sondern einfach halt nur ums spielen und freizeitbeschäftigung...
Von daher is diese ganze Diskussion sowieso wumpe und wird eh nur noch von 2 Personen hier am laufen gehalten, die in einem MMO nur die Möglichkeit sehen ihr ärmliches vom ach so bösen Reallife so gebeutelten Egos ein wenig aufzupolieren (betone: man kann ja nicht "ganz oben" mitspielen)
Na Prost..wenn das meine einzige Sorge in einem Spiel wäre....würde ich mir echt schon Gedanken machen....


----------



## Fusie (25. Mai 2009)

Wie lange brauch man selbst als mittelmäßiger 40+ Magier für einen Lauf durch die Mühle? Halbe Stunde? Dreiviertel Stunde? Oder eher weniger?
Dann nehme man die Set-Teile, die man von den Bossen bekommt, bzw. baut aus dem ganzen Ramsch noch weitere Set-Teile und verhökere diese im AH gegen Diamanten.
Vor allem die Kopfteile des Ventis-Sets sind extrem teuer geworden, da fast jeder das Set für seinen Magier/Priester haben will.

Also, wieso sollte ich da den Umweg über Gold farmen nehmen, wenn ich bis jetzt auch direkt Sachen für Diamanten verkaufen kann?

Twinks, sofern man sich die Sache genau anschaut kann man aus einem Twink, auf Stufe 10, um die 200000 - 400000 Gold schlagen... wie werde ich gewiss keinem auf die Nase binden, war selbst überrascht wie einfach das ging als am nächsten Tag rund 300000g in meinem Briefkasten waren.

Und nochmals, wenn man sich die Diamanten im AH erhandelt, oder Gegenstände für Diamanten verkauft, wo ist dann noch der großartige Vorteil?
Zeitlich ist sicher klar, aber wenn man auf die selben Gegenstände dann mit diesen Diamanten zugreifen kann, und somit auch die selben Aufwertungen durch ziehen kann, kommt man irgendwann auch "oben" an.
Wochen wird man dafür sicher einplanen dürften, Monate sofern man Pech mit dem Handeln hat, aber Jahre? Also bitte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Mai 2009)

Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja ja, aber einem erzählen wollen das man selbst ja gar nicht "pauschalisiere"... wer "oben" sein will, wo auch immer das nun sein mag, deine Definition wechselt sich ja auch je nachdem mit welchen Argumenten du gerade Baden gegangen bist, brauch also immer Geld...



Tut sie nicht, ist immer dieselbe Definition. Mal wieder ein haltloser Vorwurf. Außerdem spreche ich nicht von "oben" sondern von "ganz oben". Noch immer kein Zitat in dem ich pauschalisiere wie du das machst... Aber ist in Ordnung, erfinde weiterhin Dinge die ich angeblich gesagt habe...



			
				Pyromidi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm..jo kommisch wie alle hier so tun als MUSS man bezahlen.



Nein, so tut hier keiner. Niemand MUSS bezahlen, haben wir aber auch oft genug betont. Ich zitiere mich auch gern selbst, weil ihr ja das zitieren nicht so sehr beherrscht, bzw. nicht pflegt sondern lieber so tut als hätte ich irgendwas behauptet...



			
				OldboyX schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was ich nicht gelten lasse ist, dass man ohne IS "ganz oben" sein kann, weil das kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird, durch jene Spieler die
> 
> 24 h am Tag spielen UND Geld ausgeben vs. jene die "nur" 24h am Tag spielen OHNE Geld auszugeben.
> 
> was aber nicht zugestanden wird von den Herren Fusie und Pyrodimi.



Und das wird auch von kleinerKobold in keiner Weise widerlegt. Natürlich kann er auch ohne Geld spielen, gibt aber selbst zu, dass er nur auf 2 von 6 aufgewertet hat, weil ER es nicht so wichtig findet.



			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehme man die Set-Teile, die man von den Bossen bekommt, bzw. baut aus dem ganzen Ramsch noch weitere Set-Teile und verhökere diese im AH gegen Diamanten.



Was ja demnächst angeblich nicht mehr direkt geht. Wieso wohl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitlich ist sicher klar, aber wenn man auf die selben Gegenstände dann mit diesen Diamanten zugreifen kann, und somit auch die selben Aufwertungen durch ziehen kann, kommt man irgendwann auch "oben" an.



Ja klar ist das so, aber hier kommt halt die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels noch dazu. In WoW haben alle geheult, dass nur 5% der Gilden Zugang zu Mount Hyjal und Black Temple hatten. Soundsoviele Monate später kann das jeder casual der nur 1mal pro Woche spielt mit Randoms clearen. Und genau dieser zeitliche Unterschied bringt die Leute die nicht bei den Top 5% sind in WoW zum whinen in den Foren ala:
"Mimimimi ich will auch den ganzen Content sehen, es ist viel zu schwer alles, schafft kein Mensch"

und in RoM einfach dazu Geld auszugeben und die Lücke "nach oben" schnellstmöglich zu schließen. Klar einige (Fusie, kleinerKobold und Pyrodimi als Beispiele) sind dabei die geduldig sind, erfinderisch mit twinks und die keinen Cent ausgeben und erstmal nicht das "top of the pops" haben müssen. Doch Frogster sitzt doch genau an diesem Hebel, an dem sie nach belieben drehen können:

Eine Richtung mehr Vorteile (in welcher Form auch immer) andere Richtung weniger für IS - User. Und nach wie vor MUSS es Vorteile geben damit das Spiel überhaupt finanziell überleben kann. Wenn ihr zum örtlichen Geschäft geht und dort die Butter für lau haben könnt oder dafür 1 Euro zahlen könnt und es ABSOLUT KEINEN VORTEIL bringen würde für die Butter zu bezahlen, wer zum Teufel würde dann bezahlen?

Also spart euch bitte Kommentare wie:


			
				Fusie schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmals, wenn man sich die Diamanten im AH erhandelt, oder Gegenstände für Diamanten verkauft, wo ist dann noch der großartige Vorteil?



Vielleicht ist der Vorteil in euren Augen sehr sehr gering, aber zu behaupten es gäbe keinen ist nicht zutreffend.


----------



## WR^Velvet (25. Mai 2009)

Natürlich gibts einen Vorteil, sonst würde Frogster und RoM wohl kaum Bestand haben.
So gibts mittlerweile einen Tank der auf sage und schreibe 30k HP kommt.
Ohne den CS exesiv zu nutzen wohl nur schwer möglich und wenn nur mit einem enormen Zeitaufwand.
Jedoch kann man auch mit Ingamemitteln, AH Handel und Phiriusshop gut auf 15k HP kommen was allemal reicht um sämmtlichen Kontent spielen zu können.

Der beste Player zu sein ist doch eh relativ.
Man kann auch so in der Stärksten und größten Gilde spielen ohne den CS zu nutzen.
In Gildenkriegen und Battlegrounds kommt es eh aufs Teamplay an, da nutz es einem nix wenn man der best pimpte Spieler ist.
Ergo kann man auch ohne CS ganz nach oben kommen. Zwar nicht alleine aber mit einer starken Gemeinschaft was ja eigentlich der Sinn von solchen Spielen sein sollte.

Es ist auch richtig das man in kürze keine Items mehr für Dias verkaufen kann.
Ab 27. kann mann dann nur noch Gold -> Dia -> Gold handeln.
Dennoch bleibt die Möglichkeit auch ohne RC an Dias zu kommen und das im selben Umfang.


----------



## Pyrodimi (25. Mai 2009)

Ich kapier gar nicht aufwas OldboyX eigentlich rauswill?
Haben wir jetzt nicht schon oft genug gesagt das der IS n Vorteil bringt?
Nur das diesen Vorteil ALLE haben, da man die Itemshopwährung auch INGAME erhalten kann? Und somit dieser Vorteil auch nur noch zeitlicher Natur ist,
da es jetzt nur noch die Frage ist ob ich mir Dias SELBST kaufe oder mir FREMDE Dias zusammenfarme.
Kann mir mal das irgendwer erklären was dieser Heini eigentlich sagen will? Weil langsam check ich den Typen gar nicht mehr...
Oder is der so verbohrt und kapiert er gar nix mehr?


----------



## Fusie (25. Mai 2009)

Tja ja, mal wieder das berühmte grabschen nach Strohhalmen... nun ist es also die TESTWEISE Abschaltung des - zuvor ausdrücklich von Spielern erwünschte - Diamantenhandels...
Na und?
Du hast 0 Argumente, keine Ahnung von der eigentlichen Sachlage im Spiel und drückst dich nur um das eigentliche Thema rum, wie wäre es mit Pressesprecher bei WAR?
Bin mir sicher die suchen noch Leute, die den Spieler auch weiterhin Honig ums Maul schmieren, damit die nicht zu anderen Spielen wieder abwandern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komm doch einfach wieder wenn du Argumente hast, die a. wirklich existieren oder b. zumindest im Spiel nachgewiesen werden können.
Also in deinem speziellen Falle - nicht jetzt und wohl kaum in absehbarer Zeit.

Dann werden die Sachen eben nur gegen Gold verkauft, Gold wird gegen Diamanten getauscht, denn wenn man keine Sachen mehr für Diamanten kaufen kann, wird man auch wieder mehr Gold brauchen, also wird der Handel in dieser Richtung weiter führen...
Na und?

An Diamanten wird man dann noch immer kommen, früher oder später auch genug beisammen haben um wieder bei besonderen Aktionen sich das eine oder andere auf die Bank zu häufen.
Beim Musikfest im oberen Bereich des Hüpf-rauf-ohne-runter-zu-fallen-Baum mit einem anderen Spieler ins Gespräch gekommen, der hat seine erhandelten Diamanten in die Fusionssteine gesteckt als diese bei um die 20 Diamanten standen und da sich gleich etliche von gekauft um in Zukunft genug von den Steinchen zu haben.
Schon komisch wie manche Spieler doch selbst in einem Spiel geplant und sinnvoll vorgehen können, während andere dies wohl nicht schaffen...

Und der Vorteil ist *Zeit*, man steht schneller fertig da, und den Vorteil streitet hier niemand ab. Aber das bedeutet *nicht*, das man da nun Jahre mit verbringt!

Nur daraus dann sich einen angeblichen "Vorteil" zu stricken, das man ohne Bargeld nicht oben mitspielen kann... vor allem wenn schon seit Monaten der Handel von Diamanten über das AH läuft... klar das du dich nur auf andere Teilposts heraus redest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Plop*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aenthea (25. Mai 2009)

Du sagst du hättest 5 Monate gespielt, erwähnst aber mit keiner Silbe, dass die Questlöcher z.B. schon lange gefüllt sind. Es gibt inzwischen ein weiteres level 40-Level 50 Gebiet mit mehr als genügend Quests um auf 50 zu kommen. Zum Itemshop: Frogster hat nicht gesagt, sie würden einen Itemshop kreieren der dem P2P keine Vorteile verschafft, sondern dass sie das PvP fair halten möchten. Das ist auch geschafft worden, indem man diePhiriusmünzen eingerichtet hat. Ich habe bis Level 30 die Rüstung meines Chars ausschließlich mit Phiriusmünzen aufgewertet. Klar es ist mühsam, klar man muss lange sparen, aber dafür zahlt man nix und hat im Endeffekt eine gut aufgebaute Rüstung. Also was möchtest Du? Das die Leute die zahlen noch dafür bestraft werden? Vorteile muss es schon geben, wenn man zahlt und was ist denn so schlimm daran wenn es Items gibt die einem mehr XP oder TP verschaffen. Du kannst das doch durch mehr spielen wieder reinholen, da Du ja mit Level 50 noch weiter TP sammelst. Du brauchst eben länger. Item Shops sind auf die Leute ausgelegt, die entweder keine Zeit oder keine Lust haben, das Game ohne Hilfsmittel zu spielen und die Statistik sagt, dass im Durchschnitt 5% einen F2P Games den Shop nutzen. Davon muss alles bezahlt werden, die Devs, die Publisher, die Server, und der Kundendienst. Der ist übrigens wirklich mies, da kann man Dir nur recht geben.

Auch sage ich nicht, dass alles rosig ist, natürlich fährt man am besten wenn man ein wenig Geld ausgibt. Ich gebe im Monat 10 Euro aus, also etwa soviel wie für ein P2P Game. Du stellt da eine Rechnung auf wieviel Geld man ausgeben "müsste" wollte man wirklich alles nutzen. Die Frage ist aber ob man das wirklich braucht!. Ich habe eine dritte Tasche und ein drittes Bankfach. Dafür zahle ich 5 Euro in 3 Monaten und komme wunderbar damit hin. Ich habe ein Mount im Angebot gekauft (Promotion als es rauskam) für 199 Diamanten, statt 299. Ich habe also 10 Euro für ein Item gezahlt, das ich auch in zwei Jahren noch nutzen kann. Weiterhin gibt es täglich Angebote im Shop. Es gibt jeden Tag ein Item für den halben Preis und einige mehr für 30% des Normalpreises. Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Bundles, die auch ca. 50% billiger sind, als wenn du die Sachen einzeln kaufen würdest. Alles in allem kann man mit 10 Euro im MOnat wunderbar spielen, ohne Streß, mit guter Rüstung, mit schnellem Mount, genug Platz im Inventar und den Taschen und mit einem tollen Haus mit 13 Plätzen. WEnn ich also 5 Monate toll gespielt habe, hat sich ein P2P Spieler gerade eben sein Game bei Saturn oder sonst wo abgeholt. Schon mal daran gedacht. Ihr redet hier immer alle von teuren Item Shops, zahlt aber ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 50 Euro für ein Game und dann noch 132 Euro im Jahr. Ich gebe für ROm 144 Euro im Jahr aus, nach meiner Rechnung bin ich da 38 Euro billiger weggekommen.

übrigens braucht man auf keinen Fall alle Plätze eines Hauses, es ist also ein wenig übertrieben dies so in Rechnung zu stellen. 13 Plätze sind mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe einen guten Xp Bonus, einen guten TP Bonus und einen guten Bonus auf das Crafting und zahle für 100 Tage ca. 60 Cent. Für meine Möbel habe ich ca. 8 Euro bezahlt und es sind meine, die sind nicht gemietet.

Item Shops sind und bleiben eine Einstellungsfrage. Man muss für sich entscheiden wie man den Shop nutzt. Aber das ist andererseits auch das Gute daran. Wenn man nämlich mal ein paar Monate kein Geld hat, hat man immer noch seine permanenten Möbel die einem einen Dauerbonus verschaffen, man hat sein Mount, man hat seine Taschen, weil man ja 3 oder 6 Monate im Voraus gezahlt hat, als man genug Geld hatte. Wichtig ist, dass man sich eine Obergrenze schafft.

Zur Grafik: Sicherlich ist die Grafik nicht so gut wie die Grafik des heutigen WoW. Aber ich kenne ich noch ein WoW wo der Schatten einzig und allein aus einem Punkt unter dem Spieler bestand Und mehr Lichteffekte als in ROM gab es damals auch nicht, eher weniger. Die Möglichkeiten einen Char zu erstellen sind ausgiebig und vielseitig. Man hat auf jeden Fall mehr Möglichkeiten als in WoW oder Warhammer (beide Games hab ich länger gespielt) Und wenn man ein bissl sucht und probiert hat man hinterher einen hübsch anzuschauenden Avatar der absolut nicht asiatisch aussieht. Man kann aber auch das Gegenteil erreichen. Alles in allem haben sich die Entwickler von Runewaker sehr viel Mühe gegeben das Game an den deutschen Markt anzupassen. Sicherlich findet man hin und wieder noch ein paar Mobs die aussehen wie Mangakugeln mit Flügeln dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Optik oK, die Städte und Dörfer liebevoll und gerade die Gegenden die Du nennst sind doch eigentlich gut gelungen. Sicherlich gibt es nicht die Monstervielfalt wie in einem WoW und sicherlich sind die Maps auch nicht so groß. Runewaker hat eben nicht das Budget einer Firma wie Blizzard. Aber es kommen regelmäßig Updates. Am Releasetag gab es ein großes Update (wie Du behaupten kannst es hätte keins gegeben ist mir schleierhaft). Tatsächlich wurde am Releasetag das allermeiste übersetzt und noch mal viele Bugs ausgemerzt, wenn auch natürlich lange nicht alles. Mit Rise of the Deamonlord, so hieß nämlich das große Update von weit mehr als 500MB, brachte uns ein neues Gebiet, mehrere neue Inzen, Gildenfeatures und vieles mehr.

Im übrigen gibt es Gildenburgen, die man weiter ausbauen kann, Arenen, Gildenkriege und natürlich Duelle.

Nochmal: Runes of Magic ist sicherlich kein perfektes Spiel. Ja es hat Macken, ja es hat keinen guten Support. Aber es macht verdammt viel Spaß und wenn man sich eine Grenze setzt ist es auch nicht zu teuer, auf jeden Fall kommt man mit 10 Euro im Monat mehr als gut aus. Und wer wirklich keine Kohle hat, kann das Game absolut umsonst spielen, man muss eben fleißiger sein als die Zahler. Mounts kann man sich für je 2 Stunden auch für 3000 Gold mieten, man muss keins im Shop kaufen. Kaum jemand wertet seine Rüstungen vor Level 40 auf, weil es vorher keinen Sinn macht, das Geld oder die Phiriusmünzen zu verschleudern. Wer seine Phiriusmünzen spart, kann seine Rüstung wenn er 50/50 erreicht hat gut auch nur mit Phiriusmünzen aufwerten. Außerdem kann man seltene Items im Auktionshaus für Diamanten verkaufen. Und Gold kann man im Auktionshaus auch für Diamanten verkaufen. 

Es wird also nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Mein Tipp: probiert es einfach selbst aus und entscheidet dann für euch, ob Ihr Geld braucht oder nicht. 

Ich möchte die Eindrücke meines Vorredners nicht schmälern und akzeptiere seine Meinung, aber vieles scheint mir persönlich übertrieben dargestellt oder eben mit veralteten Infos. Es gibt inzwischen 1 Million registrierte Spieler, 9 Server die abends alle auf hoch stehen. So viel scheint ROM dann doch nicht falsch zu machen.

Noch ein abschließendes Wort zur Community. Ich spiele auf Laoch, dort ist die Community im Großen und Ganzen ganz oK. Sicherlich gibt es auch hier Idioten und ja man merkt ob Ferien sind oder nicht. Aber dasselbe Problem habe ich in Guild Wars, WoW, Warhammer, Archlord und Last Chaos erlebt. Das ist doch kein Einzelfall und jeder erfahrene MMORPG Spieler weiß das.

Edit: Allerdings muss man auch Citronette ein Stück weit recht geben. Wer wirklich PvP machen möchte und mithalten möchte, der sollte entweder vorher lange sparen, gut farmen um im Auktionshaus gute Sachen für Dias verkaufen zu können oder eben in die Tasche greifen. Andererseits: ich persönlich bin kein Powerlevler. Um meinen Char auf 50/50 zu bringen brauche ich ca 3 Monate. Wenn ich also jeden Monat 12 bis 15 Euro (Preise von WoW und AOC) ausgebe und die Dias spare, komme ich wiederum nicht teurer als für jedes andere MMORPG.

Hier soll übrigens auch keineswegs WoW geschmälert werden. WoW war ein tolles Game (für mich heute nicht mehr aus diversen Gründen) und sicherlich zu seinerzeit innovativ. Aber ROM bietet mir ein paar Sachen auf die ich in WoW lange gewartet habe und die es heute noch nicht gibt: Gildenburgen, Housing und ein Dungensystem mit offenen Dungeons und aber auch Instanzen. In ROM hat sich definitiv vieles getan seit Release und im August kommt das erste Add on. Ich für meinen Teil weiß was ich an ROM habe: ein gutes F2P MMORPG in das ich gerne 10 Euro im Monat stecke weil ich mir derzeit wesentlich mehr Spaß macht als WoW.

MfG

Aenthea

Mage/Warrior auf Laoch


----------



## Laxera (25. Mai 2009)

Kordanor schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich habe selbst ROM nie gespielt, danke dir aber für deinen schön geschriebenen und ausführlichen Eindruck.
> 
> ...



Mir geht es ebenso.

Habe mich schon gefreut, neben WOW mal was neues zu testen (nachdem meine Fachabi-Prüfungen (sind gerade am laufen...morgen ist BWR - das einzige Fach wegen dem ich durchfallen kann...naja wenigstens brauche ich nur ne 4 da) durch sind) aber so wie das klingt lohnt sich das nicht wirklich (muss wohl echt mal ins ROM forum gucken (wenn der ton so schlimm ist, dann tu ich mir das gar nicht erst an!)).....

Naja werden vll trotzdem reingucken (kurz, wenn es sich lohnt evtl. länger - wobei ich eh schon viel lieber meinen WOW ACC weiter spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. mein Pet-Projekt: Eine Heildruidin (im moment 66) die mit 2ter Skillung Tank wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder EULE....mal sehen)

naja mal sehen....

schon mal danke für den schönen bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (freue mich über sowas, denn mal die meinung anderer zu hören ist toll, vor allem, wenn diese nicht aus Flames besteht und sogar einen touch von objektivität hat (wirklich objektiv ist sellten wer, auch ich nicht))

mfg LAX


----------



## Fusie (26. Mai 2009)

Sofern man WoW gespielt hat, und den Spam... uuups... meinte natürlich "Handels"channel... in ein anderes Fenster verbannt, sowie SpamSentry sich gezogen hat, kann einen eigentlich nirgendwo mehr irgendwas schocken.

Gleiche Spielchen hier in RoM gemacht, nachdem mir nach anfänglicher Belustigung der Worldchannel doch auf den Zeiger gegangen ist, diesen in ein kaum genutztes Fenster verbannt und gegen die sinnlosen Goldverkäufer ganz einfach XBlocker bei curse gezogen.

Seitdem 0 Probleme mit irgendwelchen Narren die sich glauben austoben zu müssen, oder den asiatischen Goldesel von nebenan, und für die ganz harten Fälle gibt es immer noch, Rechtsklick -> Blacklist -> fertig.

Ansonsten, nach etlichen Seiten sinnlosen Kram endlich mal wieder eine recht _*umfassende*_ und vor allem _*aktuelle*_ Zusammenfassung - von *Aenthea -* zu lesen, ist doch mal eine schöne Abwechslung hier im Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal wieder ein kleiner Tipp noch zum Aufwerten, je mehr "Sterne" ein Gegenstand hat, umso schwieriger und kostenintensiver ist es diesen auch aufzuwerten - das sollte man sich vielleicht mal vor Augen führen bevor man wild drauf los wertet und dann kreischend durch die Gegend rennt und sich beschwert wie bescheiden doch das alles sei und man ja nur Fehlschläge aus den Goldsteinen ziehen würde... hust hust hust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordaniel (26. Mai 2009)

Na Fusie wir hatten aber mehr als nur diesen einen schönen Beitrag, die letzten Seiten...gingen eigentlich^^

Nun, ich denke, wir können hier eigentlich so langsam abschließen. Die Diskussion dreht sich seit Ewigkeiten im Kreis, Argumente sind ausgelutscht und jeder hier weiß / sollte wissen, worum es geht. Allerdings gibt es, und das den ganzen Thread lang, ein Problem, was mich wahnsinnig stört- die Leute, die RoM nichtmal angefangen haben/ den Download wegen diesem Thread unterbrochen haben.

Leute, wo ist euer Problem? Ich kaufe mir vielleicht ein Spiel nicht, weil es schlecht rezensiert wurde, sondern ich lade es (natürlich^^) völlig legal herunter, um Geld zu sparen..*hust*
Dabei stellt sich dann doch öfter mal heraus, dass das Spiel besser ist als der Rest der Welt meint.

Ist RoM da etwa eine Ausnahme? Der erste Post schreckt hier einfach nur anscheinend extrem viele Leute ab. Die ganzen ersten Seiten sind hauptsächlich Geflame und Gespamme. Anscheinend will das nur keiner verstehen.

Ich möchte niemandem das Spiel aufdrängen oder ähnliches, aber wer es nicht einmal ausprobiert(!!!) und es dann hier schlecht redet...ich weiß nicht, was ich dazu sagen darf, ohne gebannt zu werden, daher fang ich gar nicht erst an.

Fakt ist: Man muss kein Geld ausgeben, um spielen zu können, wohl aber um einer der "Server-Besten" zu sein. Ansonsten schafft man auch alles ohne Geld.PUNKT.

Nun, wie schon erwähnt denke ich, dass wir eventuell das Thema hier schließen könnten, dier Diskussion zieht sich ja doch ins Endlose. Es wird einfach ermüdigend immer das Gleiche zu lesen^^

So weit, so gut,
der Daniel


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

> Fakt ist: Man muss kein Geld ausgeben, um spielen zu können, wohl aber um einer der "Server-Besten" zu sein. Ansonsten schafft man auch alles ohne Geld.PUNKT.



/sign


----------



## Pyrodimi (26. Mai 2009)

Stimmt wohl, aber was bringt mir es wenn ich das ganze Spiel auch ohne Geld durchspiele und dann unmengen Geld ausgebe um Serverbeseter zu sein?
Is unnötig, genauso wie die Argumentation von OldboyX, der sich hier NUR auf einen nicht notwendigen Schwanzvergleich bezieht, und somit das Spiel schlecht macht und somit neue Spieler im vorraus abschreckt.
Is ja echt umwerfend wenn ich ein Spiel nicht nur spiele um es durchzuzocken sondern um meinen virtuellen Penis zu repräsendieren.
OldboyX du solltest WoW zocken....zu diesen "ich wär so gern Pro Freaks" würdest du echt gut passen, genau die Sorte Menschen die ein Spiel kaputtmachen, mit nicht notwendigen und unnötigen Konkurenzdenken.
OldboyX trifft reallife kritisch...reallife tot....
Ausserdem kann ich auch ohne Geld Serverbvester zu werden, daurt nur länger und ist mühsamer, die DIAs gibts ja immer noch im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur am Schluss wird man nur eins feststellen..trotz dem ganzen Zeitaufwand und/oder Geldeinsatz...es wird immer einen geben der besser ist.
Den Items und Werte und Grade sind einfach beiweitem nicht alles, wenn man die Spielmechanik nicht kapiert und einfach keinen skill und keine Reflexe hat, die beste Hardware, die niedrigste Latenz, die ausgefeiltesten Makros, du zuverlässigsten Mitspieler, etc...
Und das ist in jeden Onlinegame so..
Von daher ist die ganze Diskussion eh von Anfang an für die Katz, weil es sich für Oldboy von Anfang an nur darum dreht das man sein Ego auslebt, statt einfach nur zu spielen, den Contest zu erkunden etc...
Und er somit das ganze mit falschen Tatsachen und einer unsinnigen Argumentation am Leben erhalten hat.


----------



## Citronette (26. Mai 2009)

Also mein Fazit (mittlerweile) ist:

Das Spiel ist Ideal für Schüler und Studenten, die kein Geld ausgeben möchten und trotzdem oben mitspielen wollen.
Das Spiel ist Ideal für Arbeitnehmer die bereit sind, mehr als nur die gewöhnlichen 15€ auszugeben um dadurch ebenfalls oben dabei mitspielen können.
Und das Spiel ist Ideal für Leute, die sowohl Geld als auch Zeit investieren um zu den Top 5% eines Servers zu gehören.

Schüler und Studenten können Zeit verballern und Ihre Sachen an die Arbeitnehmer zu vertickern die dann ohne großen Zeitaufwand am Ende das selbe haben (nur eben weniger Geld in den Taschen) wie die Schüler und Stundenten.
Die Leute die sowohl Zeit als auch Geld investieren sind eben die Top 5% des Servers.

Dann gibt es natürlich noch die Leute die weder viel Zeit noch Geld investieren, die sind dann nach einem Jahr auf dem selben Stand wie die oben beschriebenen Leuten nach spätestens einem Monat sind.

Das sind meine letzten 50 Cent für die nächste Zeit (und ich spiele das Spiel täglich und nicht wie manche meinen, dass ich es nicht spielen würde).


----------



## lordaniel (26. Mai 2009)

@ Pyrodimi: Sowas ist pures Spamming, ist dir das eigentlich klar? Mir ist eigentlich egal, für wie lang der alte Junge seinen Penis hält, er ARGUMENTIERT wenigstens, wenn auch in einem...sry, recht stumpfen Blickwinkel^^ Du allerdings postest hier einfach irgendwas um zu zeigen dass du existierst und dass du der deutschen Sprache mächtig bist...und vllt. noch um zu zeigen dass dein Schwanz noch länger ist. Ach ja, und dass man ohne Geld auch der beste werden kann...ist theoretisch (aber auch nur da) möglich...denn dafür bräuchte man Ewigkeiten, um einen 600&#8364; Acc ohne Geld zu kreieren, kennst du den Typen der Anselve(wird die so geschrieben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) alleine legt? Die große Spinne? Wenn du das OHNE Geld schaffst...kriegst du von mir nen Keks. Oder zwei, wenn du lieb bist.

P.S: Der alte Junge ist nicht der einzige, der hier diskutiert...nur der mit der interessantesten Meinung ;-)

@ Citronette: So schauts aus^^


----------



## Fusie (26. Mai 2009)

lordaniel schrieb:


> ...
> Fakt ist: Man muss kein Geld ausgeben, um spielen zu können, wohl aber um einer der "Server-Besten" zu sein. Ansonsten schafft man auch alles ohne Geld.PUNKT.
> ...



Wie oft eigentlich noch? Es wird hier mehrfach beschrieben, man kann es im Spiel feststellen, und doch kommt immer wieder die selbe Leier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Rüstung auf +6 -> Oben, da gibt es nicht drüber, kann jeder ohne Geld erreichen.
2. 6 gute Stats auf die Rüstung biegen -> Oben, auch da gibt es nichts drüber, kann auch jeder ohne Geld erreichen
3. G8 Waffe -> Oben, wer meint es gehe weiter, bitte auch Spieler zeigen, die das auch im Spiel gemacht haben, und auch das kann jeder ohne Geld erreichen.

Gäbe es nach oben hin keine Grenze, könnte man sicher anbringen das man mit dem entsprechenden Geldeinsatz immer die Nase weiter vorne hätte, als jemand der eben "nur" Zeit in Diamanten umwandelt.

 Für all die netten Sachen kann man *Diamanten* sammeln und einen Teil über Phiriusmarken und Twinks erledigen und kommt damit ebenso nach oben - ohne Geld.

 Geld alleine brauch man nicht um oben anzukommen, *aber* dafür brauch einen genauen Plan, wie man seinen Charakter trimmt und dazu muss man sich mit dem Spiel befassen, und das kostet Zeit!
 Diamanten helfen, aber sie werten deinen Charakter nicht automatisch auf das Beste vom Besten auf, dazu brauch man auch Zeit und eine gute Gruppe oder Gilde an der Hand.

Nur wieso baut sich bisher keiner eine G10-G256 Waffen... weil es schlicht keinen Sinn macht.

Ich warte ja noch immer auf nur eine bewiesene existente G10 Waffe, konnte bis heute keiner zeigen... komisch... will man zu den "Besten, der Besten" gehören, müsste man doch eine solche Waffe sich im IS erstellen... ist ja auch eine tolle Rechnung, scheitert nur an der Wirklichkeit.
Anscheinend gibt es dann doch keine Spieler die ab 750,- &#8364;uro aufwärts für *eine* Waffe ausgeben würden...

Dafür sehe ich aber etliche Spieler im 20er Bereich, die sich diese Rüstungsskins kaufen, vor Varanas einen Schurken/Kundschafter gesichtet der auf seine 15er Ventis Sachen sowas draufgeklebt hatte, Kosten pro Teil glaube knapp 20 Diamanten zuzüglich den Aggregatoren zum drauf kleben...

Ebenso sehe ich inzwischen sehr oft diese neue Reitechse rum laufen, und das sogar teilweise individuell angemalt...

Also beides Sachen die keinen spielentscheidenden Vorteil bringen aber gekauft werden, und wohl zeigen, das auch wenn der IS nur einen gewissen Zeitvorteil bietet, es trotzdem zu funktionieren scheint, denn die Spaßartikel werden eben *doch* gekauft.

Tja, Theorie und Praxis...


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (26. Mai 2009)

Fakt ist: Man muss kein Geld ausgeben, um spielen zu können, wohl aber um einer der "Server-Besten" zu sein. Ansonsten schafft man auch alles ohne Geld.PUNKT.

ENDLICH, mal jemand, der das wichtigste Argument der diskussion in GROß geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So leutz, jetzt bitte nichts mehr in die Diskussion schreiben, damit jeder, der gleich bei der letzten Seite vorbeischaut, das gleich sehen kann. dann muss man die anderen 18 Seiten nicht lesen, denn auf den einen Satz kommt es an.
(p.s. nicht falsch verstehen, ich meine es NICHT Sarkastisch)


----------



## Fusie (26. Mai 2009)

_*Fakt ist, erspielt mal sich seine Diamanten, brauch man kein Geld.*_


----------



## dashofi (26. Mai 2009)

Jo echt guter Text! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jo es ist genau so wie du sagst,ich selber hab auch einen auf 50 gespielt Magier50/Priest50.
Und ich muss auch sagen es war schrecklich xD 
Also man gibt mehr geld aus als z.b World of Warcraft oder Herr der Ringe Online...
Kostenpflicht-Games sind einfach die besten,sie sind einfach richtig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordaniel (26. Mai 2009)

Fusie...du scheinst es nicht einsehen zu wollen. Theoretisch KANN MAN sich genügend Dias erstellen um Server-Bester zu sein. Praktisch aber definitiv nicht, es gibt leute, die über 600&#8364; in nen Acc gesteckt haben, bis du so viel Geld erspielt hast...viel Spaß. Allein schon alles auf +6 zu bringen...da sitzt du doch sehr sehr lange dran.

Fakt ist: Bis du dir die Dias erspielt hast, die sich wer anders für 600&#8364; gekauft hat..bist du sicherlich absolut gelangweilt von dem Spiel, hast schon 5 Headsets, 4 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen zertrümmert weil der Rest schneller ist als du und hast nebenbei graue Haare, einen ungepflegten Bart und bist 2 Jahre älter. Oder 1 Jahr, wenn du extrem suchtest^^

P.S.: Ich übertreibe gerne, aber man muss die Sachen anscheinend symbolisch angehen damit manche es verstehen^^


----------



## xeqtr` (26. Mai 2009)

Seh ich das richtig, Mount etc. und alle anderen wichtigen Dinge gibts nur ggn $$$ ?
Kann man sich denn dann auch schon das Mount auf lvl 1 holen? xD

Ich halt ja sowieso nicht viel von Spielen mit Itemshops, the more you pay the better you get suckt halt^^


----------



## Flargh (26. Mai 2009)

Kommt schon Jungs! Bitte noch mehr Thesen, die mit "das ist Fakt" und "Punkt" aufhören! Das gibt euren Argumenten einfach mehr Gewicht und erhöht auch deren Stichhaltigkeit.
Was hier einige zu vergessen scheinen: ihr könnt in ROM genau so lang "oben" mitspielen, ohne zu bezahlen, wie Frogster das zulässt. Manche hier tun so, als seien Diamanten ein Ressource, die auf Bäumen wächst und von da aus auf magische Weise ins AH wandert. Will sagen: wenn nicht mehr genug Leute Diamanten im AH kaufen, um Frogsters Geschäftsmodell zu tragen, wird Frogster die Schraube ganz schnell anziehen: Keine unzähligen Twinks mehr pro Account, Diamantenhandel im AH wird eingeschränkt, oder ganz eingestellt, etc...
So, wie ihr das Spiel spielt, ist es von Frogster einfach nicht gedacht. Ohne Echtgeld dauerhaft bei ROM "oben" mitzuspielen, mit Hilfe der vielen Twinks, etc... würde ich mit einem "Exploit" vergleichen, der geduldet wird, solange der wirtschaftliche Schaden für Frogster überschaubar bleibt. Aber wenn das Überhand nimmt, wird das auch bald so nicht mehr möglich sein. Die Umstellung im AH ist ein erster Schritt in diese Richtung. Und man kann es Frogster ja auch nicht verdenken. Die wollen euer Geld ja nicht, weil sie "böse" sind, die MÜSSEN Geld verdienen. 

Gruss,
Flargh


----------



## lordaniel (26. Mai 2009)

Das gute sind da eben die wachsenden Spielerzahlen. Wenn das so weiter geht und Frogster klug ist, verdienen sie durch mehr Spieler immer mehr Geld und gleichzeitig können sie ihre eingefleischten Spieler behalten, wenn sie das System nicht eigenhändig zerstören.

P.S.: @xeqtr: Man kriegt auch ohne Dias Mounts, da hättest du nur meinen Beitrag auf Seite 15 lesen müssen ;-) Allerdings gibt es da drei verschiedene Arten von Mounts: Einmal 15 min Mounts, 2h Mounts und ein Perma Mount. Die ersten beiden kann man gegen sehr wenig Gold mieten, das dritte kriegt man durch ein Event.


----------



## xeqtr` (26. Mai 2009)

Achso danke.

Naja ich bleib trotzdem lieber bei WoW :/
Da hab ich meine 13€ Kosten im Monat, aber dafür gleichberechtigung und Support.


----------



## lordaniel (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe bisher erst einen Kontakt mit dem Support gehabt, aber der war sehr positiv^^
War allerdings nicht in Ingame, sondern der HP Support, Antwort kam mit Lösung nach 2h


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

Der Witz ist einfach, dass ich von Anfang an nie mehr als 



> Man muss kein Geld ausgeben, um spielen zu können, wohl aber um einer der "Server-Besten" zu sein. Ansonsten schafft man auch alles ohne Geld.



behauptet habe. Nur habe ich anstatt "Server-Besten" die anscheinend schwer verständliche Formulierung "ganz oben mitspielen" verwendet. 

Meine Meinung zu Itemshop Games ist, dass ich sie nicht mag, was aber komplett abseits von dieser simplen Logik steht.



> Bis du dir die Dias erspielt hast, die sich wer anders für 600&#8364; gekauft hat..bist du sicherlich absolut gelangweilt von dem Spiel, hast schon 5 Headsets, 4 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen zertrümmert weil der Rest schneller ist als du und hast nebenbei graue Haare, einen ungepflegten Bart und bist 2 Jahre älter. Oder 1 Jahr, wenn du extrem suchtest



Hauptsächlich aber, wird derjenige der Geld zahlt schon bei den neuen (im Patch implementierten) Verbesserungen sein, während du immer noch versuchst auf das jetzt aktuelle Maximum aufzuschließen. Wodurch du einfach NIE wirklich nachkommst allein durch farmen - und selbst wenn gilt einfach für jeden der selbst schon erwachsen ist und weiß wie es so läuft in der Welt mit Arbeit, Geld usw. genau das was Flargh sagt:



			
				Flargh schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie ihr das Spiel spielt, ist es von Frogster einfach nicht gedacht. Ohne Echtgeld dauerhaft bei ROM "oben" mitzuspielen, mit Hilfe der vielen Twinks, etc... würde ich mit einem "Exploit" vergleichen, der geduldet wird, solange der wirtschaftliche Schaden für Frogster überschaubar bleibt. Aber wenn das Überhand nimmt, wird das auch bald so nicht mehr möglich sein. Die Umstellung im AH ist ein erster Schritt in diese Richtung. Und man kann es Frogster ja auch nicht verdenken. Die wollen euer Geld ja nicht, weil sie "böse" sind, die MÜSSEN Geld verdienen.



Neue Produkte ködern immer mit guten Angeboten um erstmal in den Markt zu drängen. Basic Marketing...





> Stimmt wohl, aber was bringt mir es wenn ich das ganze Spiel auch ohne Geld durchspiele und dann unmengen Geld ausgebe um Serverbeseter zu sein?
> Is unnötig, genauso wie die Argumentation von OldboyX, der sich hier NUR auf einen nicht notwendigen Schwanzvergleich bezieht, und somit das Spiel schlecht macht und somit neue Spieler im vorraus abschreckt.
> Is ja echt umwerfend wenn ich ein Spiel nicht nur spiele um es durchzuzocken sondern um meinen virtuellen Penis zu repräsendieren.
> OldboyX du solltest WoW zocken....zu diesen "ich wär so gern Pro Freaks" würdest du echt gut passen, genau die Sorte Menschen die ein Spiel kaputtmachen, mit nicht notwendigen und unnötigen Konkurenzdenken.





Ja, ich spiele WoW und es gefällt mir, dort zu versuchen etwas zu erreichen (auch wenn ich nicht der beste bin und niemals sein werde) und mir gefällt es einfach in einem System wie der Arena kompetitiv zu spielen und auch gewertet zu werden. Das hat mit "virtuellem Penis" nichts zu tun, das ist einfach eine Geschmacksfrage.  Es gibt sehr viele Spieler neben mir, denen das auch gefällt und bloß weil du Scheuklappen aufhast und anscheinend keine Vorstellung vom Begriff Toleranz, heißt das nicht, dass dies keine berechtigte Zugangsweise ist. 

Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt deinen Zugang zu MMOs kritisiert: Du setzt dich keinem Wettbewerb aus (i.e. gemütlich Content erleben, kein Zeitdruck usw.) und dir gefällt das. Schön. Akzeptiere ich, aber ich sehe das anders und suche den spielerischen Wettbewerb, kannst du das akzeptieren?



> OldboyX trifft reallife kritisch...reallife tot....



Wenn du in ROM alles erfarmst und NICHTS im IS kaufst, dann ist dein "reallife" genauso tot...



> Ausserdem kann ich auch ohne Geld Serverbvester zu werden, daurt nur länger und ist mühsamer, die DIAs gibts ja immer noch im AH wink.gif



Nein, kannst du nicht, weil du immer hinten nachhinkst, denn wie schon xmal nun erklärt:

GELD UND ZEIT >>> NUR ZEIT keke?

und es gibt definitiv Leute die beides zur freien Verfügung haben (in großen Mengen).



> Seh ich das richtig, Mount etc. und alle anderen wichtigen Dinge gibts nur ggn $$$ ?
> Kann man sich denn dann auch schon das Mount auf lvl 1 holen? xD
> 
> Ich halt ja sowieso nicht viel von Spielen mit Itemshops, the more you pay the better you get suckt halt^^



Man kann ROM sehr gut auch ohne Itemshop bestreiten und es gibt die Möglichkeit , Diamanten (die Itemshop Währung) auch im Spiel zu erhandeln und somit an Itemshop-Ware zu kommen. Schneller ist man- und einfacher hat man es natürlich, wenn man Euros ausgibt.


----------



## Maladin (26. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe diesen Thread, da er immer wieder zum Flamen missbraucht wird.

/wink maladin


----------



## OldboyX (26. Mai 2009)

Edit: Bitte löschen. Kam irgendwie noch nach dem "Close".


----------



## Sin (26. Mai 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass alles Gesagt wurde, was gesagt werden sollte. Ich habe ein persönliches Fazit abgegeben, dass jeder seine eigene Meinung hat sollte selbstverständlich sein, und ich möchte mit sicherheit nicht irgendwelche Leute vom spielen abhalten. in diesem Sinne: /Close


----------



## Sturmrufer (26. Mai 2009)

Liegt wohl daran das Maladin zwar geschrieben hat, daß er schließt, es dann aber vergessen hat.


----------

